# NHL Thread



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Thread was over 5000 posts so making a new one.

The Penguins won the cup. The draft is soon and then free agency. You know the drill.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*

Congrats to the Penguins. Pittsburgh to become The City of Champions with the advent of SEVENBURGH. :banderas


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*

crosby sucks.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*

Well isn't that title misleading.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*

nice to see the hockey thread tradition of bottom tier thread titles continue


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*

Blues name Mike Yeo as their head coach for the 2017-18 season on a 4 year deal.

A little strange seeing as a lot can change in a year and you never know who will be available next summer


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*

I am clearly playing off Mr. Popper's penguins with the title. All you geeks need blow a goat.



El Dandy said:


> nice to see the hockey thread tradition of bottom tier thread titles continue


They can't exactly be bottom tier because all my titles are better than your 0 suggestions.



Natecore said:


> Well isn't that title misleading.


Please explain your bizarre comment.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*



JM said:


> They can't exactly be bottom tier because all my titles are better than your 0 suggestions.


_- Countdown to the NHL Awards Show AKA 8 Days Until :ghost Is Swindled out of the Calder Trophy by a 34 Year-Old Russian Rookie_

_ - NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - The "Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer" Edition
_

2 better options that I just came up with imo

Understandable you're a big fan of questionable Jim Carrey movies and want to pay homage with thread titles, but it's just that I'm of the opinion the Penguins have had long enough to celebrate their win. That happened literally so long ago that it was in the last thread and the hockey world is just MOVING ALONG.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*



El Dandy said:


> _- Countdown to the NHL Awards Show AKA 8 Days Until :ghost Is Swindled out of the Calder Trophy by a 34 Year-Old Russian Rookie_
> 
> _ - NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - The "Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer" Edition
> _
> ...


lulz, I will give it a week before moving on.

These are good suggestions.

My thread titles are now closer to bottom tier.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*

The Ducks are apparently going to re-hire Randy Carlyle as their head coach

ayy lmao

EDIT: not that he's a bad coach per se, just lel @ this being the answer to fix/change things. Yes, he coached them to the Cup but he also has never even won a playoff series without Neidermeyer & Pronger. Don't understand.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*

Misleading because Crosby is a 2 time champ, the Penguins are 4 time champs.

I'll still hold out hope that the Penguins trade for Nash and we can get some run out of that


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*

Crosby now the only player to win the Stanley Cup, Olympic Gold, World Championship, World Jr. Championship, Hart, Conn Smythe and Art Ross. 

All that at age 28. And very likely he gets to add World Cup of Hockey to that list soon. Pretty impressive.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*

The fact that Crosby only ever won one cup was always going to haunt him when talking about his career. I'm glad that he finally got a second to squash that argument. After these playoffs, I don't know how anybody would say they would rather have Ovechkin over Crosby. The Pens are already the favorites next year. I know that's premature, but hopefully they can keep most of this team together for a few more years. 

I still say that Phil Kessel deserved the Conn Smythe, however certain individuals made sure that wasn't going to happen. Don't worry Toronto, Phil hasn't stopped smiling yet.

I really wish that I could make it down to the city tomorrow for the parade. The one in 2009 was huge, and I bet this one is going to be even more crazy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Crosby now the only player to win the Stanley Cup, Olympic Gold, World Championship, World Jr. Championship, Hart, Conn Smythe and Art Ross.
> 
> All that at age 28. And very likely he gets to add World Cup of Hockey to that list soon. Pretty impressive.


Shame my LONDON KNIGHTS are the reason the Memorial Cup isn't on that list.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*

Not sure if this has been posted or not yet.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*



El Dandy said:


> Understandable you're a big fan of questionable Jim Carrey movies and want to pay homage with thread titles


:Out

It's a beloved children's book first and a middling Jim Carrey kids' movie second.

Also, the reason it's misleading is because it implies that Crosby just won his fourth Cup, which he did not. You could say that SUPER MARIO's Penguins did. That would at least be somewhat accurate.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*

NHL officially adding an expansion team in Las Vegas.

Hate the idea, but they better fucking call them the Vegas Knights. :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*

Mr. Lemieux doesn't sound as close to Mr. Popper as Mr. Crosby and explaining that Crosby has 2 cups while the Penguins as a franchise have 4 cups would not fit in a thread title. 

And I'm glad someone pointed out the fact that Mr. Popper's Penguins was a book LONG before it was a movie. 

Anyway, DRAFT.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*



RetepAdam. said:


> :Out
> 
> It's a beloved children's book first and a middling Jim Carrey kids' movie second.


sarcasm friend lel

If that wasn't clear I was being silly, surely the line of "Penguins have had long enough to celebrate; their win happened so long ago etc etc etc" should've been the clue imo

also are you guys as excited as I am about RJ Umberger getting bought out tomorrow? :hextall the god


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*

I'm not really sure how the hockey market in Vegas is. Of course, if they win, everyone will be on the bandwagon like in most other cities.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*

Stick a fork in the Coyotes, if they aren't moving to Pheonix, they're moving somewhere.

It's a shame Paul Allen hates hockey, they'd be welcomed in Portland.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*

Parade is starting in Pittsburgh now. The city estimated 400,000 people are gonna show.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*

Whoa.

*Hurricanes get:* Teuvo Teravainen and Bryan Bickell
*Blackhawks get:* A future second round pick and a future third round pick


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*

Maybe it's good move for Teräväinen. He and Sebastian Aho in same team will definitely be good thing for canes.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*



RetepAdam. said:


> Whoa.
> 
> *Hurricanes get:* Teuvo Teravainen and Bryan Bickell
> *Blackhawks get:* A future second round pick and a future third round pick


LOVE it for the Canes.

Francis has done a sneaky good job since taking over.

Had to be done for the Hawks cause they needed to get out from under that albatross.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*

Gotta be a pretty big gut-punch for Chicago that they've been forced to trade two guys who should've been significant building blocks for the future in Brandon Saad and Teuvo Teravainen just to keep things under the cap.

I'll say it again: As much as I like Corey Crawford and understand how integral he was to their past couple Cup runs, I don't think it's sustainable to be paying him $6 million a year for above-average goaltending. They went through this with Niemi, and rather than pay him, they let him walk and found a cheaper (and better) replacement. Pittsburgh just did the same with Fleury/Murray. Crawford is a good goalie, but if you're choosing between him and depth talent, you let him walk (or in their case, trade him last summer) and trust that you'll be able to find or develop another goalie good enough to ride to the promised land again. Like I said, as good as Crawford is, he's not an elite talent, and it's easier to replace one player than it is to replace four.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*

What's more amusing is that there is a good chance the Hawks are just gonna use the Bickel money to re-sign Shaw. Then in 1-2 years they'll be scrambling to move Shaw because they over paid him.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*

Let 'em, fuck the Blackhawks, they win too much.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*

http://nesn.com/2016/06/nhl-trade-rumors-flames-contacted-penguins-about-marc-andre-fleury/

Rumor is that Calgary contacted the Pens about a Fleury trade. As a Pens fan, I would hate to see him go. However they really need the cap space, and considering that Murray just won a cup this would be a smart move.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*

As expected, Umberger is bought out :mark:

People laughed at Hextall when his first move was trading Hartnell for Umberger (I'll admit, I wasn't too happy at the time). Umberger is off the books and save for a million this year and next and clears a roster spot, meanwhile Columbus has been trying to move Hartnell and his 2 years left @ 4.75 mil. Hartnell is obv still a good player, but GG to Hextall for being wise enough to take a temporary hit in return for financial flexibility in the future. 

Hextall is the man with a plan god bless him.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*



El Dandy said:


> As expected, Umberger is bought out :mark:
> 
> People laughed at Hextall when his first move was trading Hartnell for Umberger (I'll admit, I wasn't too happy at the time). Umberger is off the books and save for a million this year and next and clears a roster spot, meanwhile Columbus has been trying to move Hartnell and his 2 years left @ 4.75 mil. Hartnell is obv still a good player, but GG to Hextall for being wise enough to take a temporary hit in return for financial flexibility in the future.
> 
> *Hextall is the man with a plan god bless him.*


No, that's The Brian Kendrick. But I understand how you could confuse the two.



Freelancer said:


> http://nesn.com/2016/06/nhl-trade-rumors-flames-contacted-penguins-about-marc-andre-fleury/
> 
> Rumor is that Calgary contacted the Pens about a Fleury trade. As a Pens fan, I would hate to see him go. However they really need the cap space, and considering that Murray just won a cup this would be a smart move.


Penguins have to trade Fleury or they'll lose Murray in the expansion draft. Fleury has a full NMC clause that expires after the time of the draft, meaning if he's still on Pittsburgh's roster, they would be forced to protect him and leave Murray exposed.

Needless to say, they do not want to do that.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*



RetepAdam. said:


> Hate the idea, but they better fucking call them the Vegas Knights. :side:


I was listening to a local sports station and they also loved the Vegas Knights name. Still can't believe that Vegas is getting a team. They will have good crowds, TBH, but majority of them will be from the visiting team. And even with that help I still think they will be in low teens for attendance overall with the capacity for hockey at 17,500.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*

I am just counting down the days till Ken Holland steps down as GM of the Wings and Ilitch opens the vault to pry Yzerman away from the Lighting and bring him back home. Then the glory will return to Hockey Town.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Guys, the draft is really soon.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Preds finally resolved the Jimmy Vesey situation, trading him to Buffalo for a third round pick (originally Minnesota's).


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



RetepAdam. said:


> Preds finally resolved the Jimmy Vesey situation, trading him to Buffalo for a third round pick (originally Minnesota's).


:drose


So happy now, but honestly, a much better return than I thought someone would get for UFA rights for someone whose still unproven at the NHL level. Not even a conditional pick either so that's good. Still though, hope he signs with Sabres.


edit:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744999049216962560


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Andersen to Toronto makes a ton of sense.

Good return for Anaheim too.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

das it mane

I like this deal


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

But will JM approve of the Andersen trade.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

I wonder what this means for Bernier. I assume they'll keep him until the deadline then ship him off to a contender looking for a goaltending depth rental similar to what they did with Reimer. 

I will :mark: something fierce if Shanny/Lou manage to trade him this off-season tho.

I like Anderson. I'm not sure I will like how much the Leafs have to sign him for but he's definitely better than Bernier.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Could be alright, or it could be Vesa Toskala all over again.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

JM, LeBrun is reporting that they signed him to a 5 year deal. Don't know about the money but i'll guess it's in the 5-7 million range. I think they keep Reimer until the trade deadline next season. Might have some more value for him then.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



PF69 said:


> JM, LeBrun is reporting that they signed him to a 5 year deal. Don't know about the money but i'll guess it's in the 5-7 million range. I think they keep Reimer until the trade deadline next season. Might have some more value for him then.


I assume you mean Bernier but ya, this seems like the most likely scenario.

I got an alert about the 5 year deal as well. No $$ reported yet.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



JM said:


> I assume you mean Bernier but ya, this seems like the most likely scenario.
> 
> I got an alert about the 5 year deal as well. No $$ reported yet.


Sorry, I meant Bernier. Can't really trade him now and get a good value deal for him. But at the deadline, you should.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

If they can get him for like 4.5, then it's a worthy risk I'd say.

Over 5 and it has big potential to blow up. Hopefully it ends up better for TO than every goalie solution they've attempted to make since the CuJo/Belfour days. Guessed wrong with Raycroft, Toskala, Monster, Bernier, and now we will see.

Either way we're gonna see if Freddy is real or if he was a product of being protected by a good Ducks team.

EDIT: 5 x 5.5 is the figure being reported. eeh I guess. I mean it's fair but still IDK.

Not sure what to think about putting all the goalie eggs in the basket of a guy who's played 125 games for a great Ducks team no less. Hopefully he turns out like Jones and not the above examples. It beats trading for MAF, tho, and he was the only other option available this offseason.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Looks to be 5 yr / 25 million. 5 million AAV for those that need a calculator.

I believe that puts him as the 18th ranked as far as AAV among goalies. I have no problem with that.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Rangers trade Yandle's rights to Florida. Florida or somebody is gonna give him 7 years x 6.5 million+ and I will laugh at that somebody; Yandle is straight trash at his position for that price.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Awards go tomorrow night in Vegas. Wonder if they do the right thing and give the Calder to Panarin?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Coyotes sign Alex Goligoski to a 5-year deal, rumored to be in the realm of $5.5 million per year.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

It's official, Las Vegas is the first of the big 4 leagues to get a team. 

https://www.nhl.com/news/nhl-expands-to-las-vegas/c-281010682?tid=281011650


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Expansion drafts are one of my favorite parts of sports


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

yeah Expansion DRAFT will be fun :mark: Here is a fun tool so you can play the "who are we protecting" game, too! 

Flyers are in awesome shape; no bad NMC that we are forced to protect.

- Giroux 
- Voracek
- Couturier
- WAYNE
- Not-so-useless-Schenn
- Raffl
- Laughton or Cousins

- :ghost
- Del Zotto
- Gudas

- Mason

Do expect we will sign a Top 6 forward this off-season, so we would expose Cousins/Laughton if needed.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



El Dandy said:


> yeah Expansion DRAFT will be fun :mark: Here is a fun tool so you can play the "who are we protecting" game, too!


Kadri
JVR
Holland
Reilly
Gardner
Anderson

Yep, that's it.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Panthers re-sign Keith Yandle (whose rights they recently acquired via trade) to a 7-year deal at $6.35 million per year.

Because why not celebrate the expiration of Brian Campbell's contract by going nuts on another D-man's contract? :lol


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

That shit is gonna look retarded in no later than 3 years. I get it that he fills a need as PP QB right now, but damn 7 years for a poor man's Mike Green? Guy is putrid at the actual position.

Luckily for Florida they're a cap floor team so they're never gonna be at the max, so w/e


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

that length is baffling. :confused


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Wait until they give Jagr a 5 year extension.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

*Avalanche get:* Rocco Grimaldi
*Panthers get:* Reto Berra

Well, okay then.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



Showtime said:


> that length is baffling. :confused


That's what she said. :cutler


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Would Montreal really trade Subban? His name is all over the rumor mill ATM


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



El Dandy said:


> Would Montreal really trade Subban? His name is all over the rumor mill ATM


I don't think so. However, If they ship him to Edmonton, they could land the Oilers' 4th-overall pick and Draisaitl. Bergevin takes Dubois with the Oilers' pick and Sergachyev with their own 9th-overall pick.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

4 more years of GUDAS :sundin


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

For what it's worth, Bergevin spoke to the media today saying he wasn't _actively shopping_ Subban.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



El Dandy said:


> Would Montreal really trade Subban? His name is all over the rumor mill ATM


Remember reading somewhere that if they want to move Subban, the time to do it is now because his NMC/NTC kicks in on July 1st, and then it'll be harder to move him. I believe that's got something to do with the amount of people calling on him now. 

Personally though, I don't think he'll be moved. I don't think there's a package available right now that they could get for him that would help them win now, which is what they're trying to do.





DRAFT TODAY :mark:


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

The draft is finally here, just when I got my sleep schedule fixed. 

Last year I chose to root for the Avalanche after they drafted Rantanen. They only let him play 4th line minutes while in NHL and he had to spend most of the year carrying their weak AHL team. The Avs in general sucked, AND there are rumors that they want to trade away the few good players that they do have. Imo they should keep Barrie/MacKinnon/Duchene/Landeskog, that's a good core. Get better players to replace the Tanguay/Boedker slot and Iginla. Varlamov is tradeable for a good defender. Goalies are unpredictable anyway. I'm scared for what trades await.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Andrew Shaw is asking for $4.5 million. :tysonlol


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Remember reading somewhere that if they want to move Subban, the time to do it is now because his NMC/NTC kicks in on July 1st, and then it'll be harder to move him. I believe that's got something to do with the amount of people calling on him now.
> 
> Personally though, I don't think he'll be moved. I don't think there's a package available right now that they could get for him that would help them win now, which is what they're trying to do.
> 
> ...


If they trade Suban it certainly wouldn't be to continue with win now. That would be a re-set scenario and I really don't think that's what Montreal wants to do with Price being in his prime NOW.

Edmonton is the most likely to be able to have the necessary pieces but I think it will come down to a combination of Edmonton not wanting to give up the pieces / Montreal not wanting to trade him that will prevent this from happening.

The part about the window is correct btw. They have until July 1st until his full NMC takes effect.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

yeah it would be just like how Flyers got away trading Party Posse members Richards and Carter. Signed them to lifetime deals, but the NTC/NMC kicked in on July 1. Went from so happy to read Carter being dealt to so devastated when I read the headline underneath about Richie. Richie pls come home it's not too late eventhough ur trash.

I kinda wish Holmgren was still GM because I would REALLY want Subban and you know he'd be all over it cause Homer was never afraid to make bold/dumb moves. Understood it would take one of :ghost / Provorov / Sanheim + 1st Round pick + ??? but PK oh boy. He's around G and Voracek's age too so he fits right in their age window.

also Vanek has been bought out by Minny. He'll latch on somewhere for 1 year, and if he doesn't resurrect his career then off to the KHL he'll go.

EDIT: Bishop may be going to Calgary. It's serious enough that Calgary have been granted permission to talk contract with Bishop.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

:auston


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Edmonton gonna Edmonton; I mean he's obv BPA but fucking trade back and take a D. They only have Klefbom (I'm not a big Nurse guy tbh) that's in the age range with the rest of the team and he's a #3 dman at best and most likely a very solid #4 . 

They're gonna have to move Drai, RNH, Hall, or Puljujarvi. Eberle is not gonna get you that bluechip dman.

They are like the early 2000's Detroit Lions who did nothing but take WR's with all of their high draft picks ayy lmao


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Really happy with Timmons' pick. Sergachyev is a stud.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

THANK YOU ARIZONA!!!!! My Wings just went from hoping to extend their playoff streak once again next year and being a one and done to now having a chance to be a decent team in the middle of the pack next year. MAYBE even be an outside contender.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



Hencheman_21 said:


> THANK YOU ARIZONA!!!!! My Wings just went from hoping to extend their playoff streak once again next year and being a one and done to now having a chance to be a decent team in the middle of the pack next year. MAYBE even be an outside contender.


Holland school'd Chayka.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



Davy Jones said:


> Holland school'd Chayka.


Pretty much. Only thing I can guess is Chayka did not hear that Pavel is going back to Russia. I mean I do not know all the insides and outs of salaries and caps so maybe there is a way that Arizona can not have Paval on their books like Detroit would have had to. I mean that is only way this makes sense. Otherwise it is Detroit dropping 4 spots in the first round in exchange for opening about $7 million on their books AND picking up a 2nd round pick. I do not know about the player Wings got but I am sure he costs less than Paval and might actually get on the ice. Either way this was great for the Wings.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Provorov
Rubstov
Ghostov
Girouxov
WAYNEov


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

OMFG

We freed up space for the Stamkos bid.


I fucking hope he joins us so I can laugh in the faces of all my Leaf friends and family.


FUCK YES


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Kind of surprised Laberge slipped out of the first round. He's a really talented, dynamic player.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

thanks for the memories shaw


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Imagine people wanting their team to give Stamkos 10 million x 7.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Forgot to come in here last night to :auston :mark: :mark: :mark:

Leafs and Columbus have agreed a trade. Will be revealed soon :mark: 

:lenny2


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746767031622479872
Nice


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Kulikov to the Sabres for Pysyk and a couple picks.


----------



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

wow, Islanders are going after Stamkos...


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



DenAuston said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746767031622479872
> Nice


Like it for the Leafs; at worst he's gonna be a very solid 3rd line guy for years to come.

CBJ just gave him away; Harrington isn't an NHL player and that is evident by the fact there is a waiver condition on the trade. Think it's time to admit that Jarmo is not a good GM (which is weird because he basically drafted the entire core the Blues have today).

Also love reading how all these teams are now gonna make all in bids for Stamkos. Somebody is really gonna make a mistake on July 1. Of all the teams in the mix, I don't think it would be that big of a mistake for the Islanders cause at least age wise he is in the same window as Tavares (but it could be bad for them because if they want to keep JT they're gonna have to pay JT a contract equal to Stamkos after 2018). 

With a bidding war, there is no doubt now he is gonna get 10+ million easy with a max term. Does he go for 11 million? 12 million? Anything over 9 and that price will likely be a catastrophic mistake for teams like Buffalo, Toronto and NYR (but lel they're the NYR and they can't help themselves). Yeah he's 26, but it's like these teams just see STAMKOS GOTTA GET STAMKOS OMG and are oblivious to the fact Stamkos has not been the same player since he snapped his leg. He's not a 50/60 goal guy anymore; he's a 35-40 goal guy. Is that really worth 15% of your total budget? 

When was the last time one of these mega UFA deals worked out? Hossa? Even then, they are still on the hook for him for until 2021 and have had to lose how many good young players because of cap mismanagement.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



El Dandy said:


> Also love reading how all these teams are now gonna make all in bids for Stamkos. Somebody is really gonna make a mistake on July 1. Of all the teams in the mix, I don't think it would be that big of a mistake for the Islanders cause at least age wise he is in the same window as Tavares (but it could be bad for them because if they want to keep JT they're gonna have to pay JT a contract equal to Stamkos after 2018).
> 
> With a bidding war, there is no doubt now he is gonna get 10+ million easy with a max term. Does he go for 11 million? 12 million? Anything over 9 and that price will likely be a catastrophic mistake for teams like Buffalo, Toronto and NYR (but lel they're the NYR and they can't help themselves). Yeah he's 26, but it's like these teams just see STAMKOS GOTTA GET STAMKOS OMG and are oblivious to the fact Stamkos has not been the same player since he snapped his leg. He's not a 50/60 goal guy anymore; he's a 35-40 goal guy. Is that really worth 15% of your total budget?
> 
> When was the last time one of these mega UFA deals worked out? Hossa? Even then, they are still on the hook for him for until 2021 and have had to lose how many good young players because of cap mismanagement.


I don't really agree with saying cap mismanagement with the Hawks because they consistently prove that they are able to work around their 2 stars' contracts each year by doing what they need to do (trades, letting guys go, trading for rentals at the deadline etc). It's exactly what they knew they'd have to do when they signed them both. If it wasn't working you'd have a point but it is working. They are consistent contenders and that's not changing because they had to trade Shaw and Teravainen. You could say the exact same thing about the Pittsburgh Penguins to a lesser degree. Teams are winning with the pay your stars strategy. It can work.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



JM said:


> I don't really agree with saying cap mismanagement with the Hawks because they consistently prove that they are able to work around their 2 stars' contracts each year by doing what they need to do (trades, letting guys go, trading for rentals at the deadline etc). It's exactly what they knew they'd have to do when they signed them both. If it wasn't working you'd have a point but it is working. They are consistent contenders and that's not changing because they had to trade Shaw and Teravainen. You could say the exact same thing about the Pittsburgh Penguins to a lesser degree. Teams are winning with the pay your stars strategy. It can work.


It goes beyond recent off-seasons and beyond Toews/Kane; the Hawks have been doing this dance since 2010 because they gave exorbitant UFA deals to Huet, Khabibluin, Campbell (a good player tho but they had to move on from him quickly). Yes they vary in talent/importance, but here is a list of most of the players they've had to move on from purely because of money:

- Buff
- Campbell (a terrible contract himself)
- Ladd
- Versteeg (who looked like a legit top 6 guy at time of trade)
- Niemi
- Brouwer
- Bolland
- Leddy
- Shaw
- Teuvo
- Frolik
- Saad
- Sharp

If anything it's a testament to how well the Hawks are at identifying and developing talent. That is where how you win Stanley Cups. The Kane/Toews contracts I *think* just kicked in this year so we will see how dedicating 21 million between 2 players works out in the long run.

Off the top of my head, if you go back and look at the Stanley Cup teams since Lockout #1 , the only 2 really key UFA high ticket deals that payed off huge (meaning said team doesn't win the Cup without signing said player) are Neidermeyer and Chara. Very interesting that both are dmen. yes Hawks won Cups with Hossa, but don't think it's that bold of a statement to say the Hawks still win Cups without Hossa because of how deep their organization was. Hossa prevented them from keeping someone like Buff or Saad (not saying Hossa directly, but saying his money could've been used to lock one of them up)

and let's look at Pittsburgh: all of their really key players were drafted or via trade (like Phil; him being a trade acquisition is key for them because he didn't have a contract signed on the free market attached to him and the Leafs are also retaining salary on it). During their 1st Cup win, Pens biggest UFA was Gonchar (another dman, who'd have thought?) Go look at the Kings, too, they were built on drafting and trading (although the Gaborik and Brown deals are poison to them now). The big impact player who they signed as a UFA on those teams were Willie Mitchell & Rob Scuderi (what's this? 2 more dmen?).


Let me ask you this JM (asking this not knowing if you're for/against Stamkos going to TO at _any_ cost): *do you believe in Nylander, Marner, and Matthews?* If you do, then you have to expect they are all gonna need to be paid 7+ million themselves in the near future. 

By the time those players are 25/26 and maybe/maybe not needing huge contracts themselves (depending on bridge deals etc), Stamkos will be in his 30's with his best days behind him making 10+ million. When the Rielly contract ends I *think* Stamkos will have theoretically 1 more year left and, if Rielly continues to improve like people think, he's gonna need to get paid like the player he hopefully turns into as well. At about that time having 10+ million tied up in Stamkos and his one trick probably will not feel so great. Yes, he provides a certain amount of leadership and experience, but you can sign grizzled vets and positive influence who can teach the young guns how to be pros for 1/4 of what Stamkos would cost. It also removes flexibility for adding depth in future UFA years, too (and at some point they're gonna have to give Rielly other dmen to play with; top 4 or better dmen cost 3.5-7 million depending on the caliber of player).

That's why I think Buffalo and Toronto going after Stamkos is a huge mistake for both teams. Both have exceptional young talent who are all close in age and who will need to be paid accordingly at around the same time if/when they reach their potential. Short term it feels nice and exciting. However, if you believe in your own players and believe in their development, then it's a completely short sighted move IMO

*TL;DR version:* I'm captain obvious here, but winner's win through the draft, development, and trading; seldom do the teams who "win" on July 1 actually win anything at all.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Ray Bourque arrested on DWI charges.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



El Dandy said:


> It goes beyond recent off-seasons and beyond Toews/Kane; the Hawks have been doing this dance since 2010 because they gave exorbitant UFA deals to Huet, Khabibluin, Campbell (a good player tho but they had to move on from him quickly). Yes they vary in talent/importance, but here is a list of most of the players they've had to move on from purely because of money:
> 
> - Buff
> - Campbell (a terrible contract himself)
> ...


Yes Chicago has worked around some bad deals in the past but for the most part they've gotten through that. They are continuously going to have to let guys go though, that's just the game they are going to have to play when they have two guys making as much as they do. They don't really seem to be suffering from it either lulz. Those deals took affect to start the 2015/16 season btw. 

I'm not making this about signing UFAa I'm talking about building a team around one or two very high priced stars and working out the rest of your team each year around the cap. The Hawks have success with it and to a lesser degree so have the Pens. It can work. I'm not saying that will happen with Stamkos but it could depending on where he signs. It's a strategy with proven success. Sure in the other two cases the stars were drafted by the team they still play for but that doesn't mean that will always have to be the case. 

As far as Toronto and Stamkos, I A) don't see it happening and B) don't really want it to happen either. I'm not saying Toronto can build their team immediately around a star Stamkos and get by on the rest of what they have. Sure they will probably be a low end playoff team but that's not the goal. I want them to stick to the plan, not rush this. I will say though, Toronto may be able to get him for less than anyone else would because of the endorsements he can get in Toronto that he wouldn't get anywhere else. Above all the endorsements he already has. 

In general, cap problems are just apart of the league now though. If you're a good team you probably work around cap issues. At least having two stars locked up you know you have that to work with instead of hoping windows line up perfectly before your entire team is due for extensions/big raises etc.


----------



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

it would be awesome to see Toronto in the playoffs. hopefully they get their shit together this season


----------



## raftman23 (Jun 26, 2016)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Another point against the Leafs targeting Stamkos: they now have Matthews, Nylander, and Kadri down the middle for the foreseeable future, all on very team-friendly deals. That new Kadri contract could look very nice in a few years. Given that they've been training Nylander at centre rather than on the wing, I doubt they try to accelerate the rebuild by going after a pricey UFA to become the new face of the franchise.

Stamkos will probably end up in Detroit.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



JM said:


> Yes Chicago has worked around some bad deals in the past but for the most part they've gotten through that. They are continuously going to have to let guys go though, that's just the game they are going to have to play when they have two guys making as much as they do. They don't really seem to be suffering from it either lulz. Those deals took affect to start the 2015/16 season btw.
> 
> I'm not making this about signing UFAa I'm talking about building a team around one or two very high priced stars and working out the rest of your team each year around the cap. The Hawks have success with it and to a lesser degree so have the Pens. It can work. I'm not saying that will happen with Stamkos but it could depending on where he signs. It's a strategy with proven success. Sure in the other two cases the stars were drafted by the team they still play for but that doesn't mean that will always have to be the case.
> 
> ...


hmm seems we're talking about 2 different things here.

I never wrote that teams couldn't make 2 stars work, but I am and always have been talking about UFA signings cause this is now UFA season, baby.

Of that list I provided, Chicago traded away a chunk of them largely a result of going crazy on July 1 in prior years because Dale Tallon couldn't help himself.

We will see if the Hawks make the 2 stars @ 10+ mill work; one year in and one 1st round exit. If they never win another Cup, then maybe the conclusion is it didn't work IDK we will see. TBH it doesn't really matter because Chicago had no choice they had to pay Toews and Kane after they saved the franchise. Had to. They weren't UFA guys brought in for vanity reasons or just to win on July 1 like my Flyers or the Rangers do so often.

All I'm saying are teams like Buffalo and Toronto each have their franchise star C and each have supporting cast who project to be All-Star level, and signing another star forward (who has not been the same player since his leg injury and also plays the same position) to a deal the level he is expected to sign will likely cripple the franchise in regards to flexibility and kill any serious Stanley Cup ambitions. don't get me wrong, Buffalo/Toronto will be a perennial playoff team if they get Stamkos, but like you alluded to it's not just about playoffs it's about building a machine who can contend for years. There are not shortcuts to do it that way and Stamkos is a shortcut. Plus, if/when Eichel and Matthews reach star status Stamkos will likely no longer be a star. So it will be a star + a very good top line goal scorer making "best hockey player on planet Earth" money. 

This has the potential to be bigger than just "oh, cap problems everybody has them" tbh. There are rumors out there that he could actually get 12 million per. That's 1.5 more than Toews/Kane each, 2.5 more than Ovechkin, 2.5 more than Malkin, and almost 3.5 more than Crosby. IMO Stamkos isn't a Top 5 C or a Top 10 player anymore and he's certainly not even a player who does more than just one thing. There is a chance he could be making the same amount as Pavelski+Couture combined. Don't know about you or others, but I would rather have two 6 million dollar players than one 12 million player who's sole purpose in life is to score goals. The 12 million talk is just talk at this point thanks to Buffalo's GM, but it could be a real thing.

Agreed that your Leafs should stick to the process. Fact of the matter is the Hawks, Penguins, Kings all got good because of the process (+ excellent trading). I have the same hope for my Flyers to just keep drafting, have flexibility, and staying away from toxic UFA contracts.


----------



## raftman23 (Jun 26, 2016)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

No one is going to give Stamkos 12M in free agency, there's just no way to make that work with the cap where it is currently.

w/r/t Chicago, keep in mind that they also have two ridiculous cap-circumventing contracts in Keith and Hossa, and they're still real tight up against the cap. As long as the cap stays stagnant, I think we'll see more and more GMs getting wise when it comes to handing out ridiculous contracts in FA.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



raftman23 said:


> No one is going to give Stamkos 12M in free agency, there's just no way to make that work with the cap where it is currently.
> 
> w/r/t Chicago, keep in mind that they also have two ridiculous cap-circumventing contracts in Keith and Hossa, and they're still real tight up against the cap. As long as the cap stays stagnant, I think we'll see more and more GMs getting wise when it comes to handing out ridiculous contracts in FA.


idk Tim Murray may be dumb/desperate enough. Afterall he's the one who put the 12 mil figure out there.

Could be a smoke screen or he could still be bitter about Babcock and he has hubris issues. The way he acted like a bitch after Babcock/Leafs thing I don't think it's out of the realm that he just flat out wants beat the Leafs/Wings to Stamkos.

I think he gets 11 million tbh which is still lunacy.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Wonder when Stamkos signs. Can't imagine it's July 1st. It'll draw out like that Brad Richards foolishness a few years ago.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Filip re-signed for 6x6 :mark: :mark: :mark: :drose


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Filip re-signed for 6x6 :mark: :mark: :mark: :drose


Helluva deal love what Nashville has built.

Best quote I've seen so far:

_"...but seriously, can we put this Washington stuff to bed? Caps benefited just as much as the preds did"_ - a retarded moderator on HF


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Dad Lindros has been elected into the Hockey Hall of Fame!! 

Proud


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

People get caught up too much in the raw numbers instead of taking into account that the cap has gone up over the past few years.

Toews and Kane's $10.5 million contracts, which kicked in this past season, represented 14.7% of Chicago's cap space apiece. This season, it'll be 14.4%. That number will presumably keep dropping as the salary cap increases year after year.

To put it into perspective, after going to the Stanley Cup Finals in 2008, the Penguins rewarded Sidney Crosby and Evgeni Malkin with matching 5-year, $43.5 million extensions. At the time, the salary cap was only $56.7 million, so those $8.7 million cap hits were each taking up 15.3% of Pittsburgh's cap. They won the Stanley Cup the next year.

So, no. I don't think the $10 million contracts are a huge deal. It's just a reflection of the salary cap going up more than anything. It may not be as easy for Chicago to rattle off Cup after Cup without those two on _below-_market deals, but it's certainly possible.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



El Dandy said:


> Dad Lindros has been elected into the Hockey Hall of Fame!!
> 
> Proud


Fifth player on the Lindros Trade Tree to be inducted. :duck


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

@RetepAdam. and it's also relative to who's making that kind money, how the contract was signed, and what kind of players a team has that need to be signed. There's a lot of variance.

Don't see that much of a problem with Kane and Toews making that money (I'll still laugh at it and am skeptical to how it will work out, but we will see. Chicago had to pay them, tho). Don't see any problem with Crosby/Malkin making the money they make. I will not see problem when McDavid becomes the highest player in the league. Again, it's not really about paying players via extensions, *it's about paying mega bucks to players who hit the market and the success rate.*

Because I'm bored while I'm supposed to be working and am curious myself, here are the UFA who singed big deals since 2006 (meaning big money or term over 4 years). 

*Green* are guys who contributed to a Cup win with the team who signed them. In *Red* are guys who were bought out/traded/waived/went to Europe/retired due to decline in play or injury. Basically, the player didn't finish contract with team originally signed.

2006
*- Chara (BOS) 7.5 x 5 (later extended 6.5 x 7)*
- Jovanovksi (PHX) 6.5 x 5
- Kubina (TOR) 5 x 4
*- Savard (BOS) 5 x 4 (later extended 4.5 x 7)*
- Arnott (NSH) 4.5 x 5

2007
*- Drury (NYR) 7.4 x 7*
*- Gomez (NYR) 7.35 x 7*
*- Briere (PHI) 6.5 x 8*
*- Smyth (COL) 6.25 x 5*
- Timonen (PHI) 6.3 x 6
*- Rafalski (DET) 6 x 5*
- Kariya (STL) 6 x 3
*- Huet (CHI) 5.6 x 4*
*- Souray (EDM) 5.4 x 5*

2008
- Hossa (DET) 7.5 x 1
*- Campbell (CHI) 7.1 x 8*
*- Redden (NYR) 6.5 x 6*
*- Rolston (NJD) 5 x 4*

2009
*- Gaborik (NYR) 7.4 x 5*
*- Bouwmeester (CGY) 6.8 x 5*
*- Hossa (CHI) 5.3 x 12*
*- Havlat (MIN) 5 x 6*
- Gionta (MTL) 5 x 5
*- Komisarek (TOR) 4.5 x 5*
- Ohlund (TBL) 4 x 7

2010
*- Kovalchulk (NJD) 6.5 x 12*
- Martin (PIT) 5 x 5

2011
*- Richards (NYR) 6.6 x 9*
*- Bryzgalov (PHI) 5.7 x 9
- Wisniewski (CBJ) 5.5 x 6
- Leino (BUF) 4.5 x 6
- Laich (WSH) 4.5 x 6
- Erhoff (BUF) 4 x 10*

2012
- Parise (MIN) 7.5 x 13 (may have a long term back injury; good luck to you, Minny)
- Suter (MIN) 7.5 x 13
*- Garrison (VAN) 4.6 x 6*
*- Carle (TBL) 5.5 x 6 (including him because he's trash and Tampa fans deeply regret his signing)*

2013
*- Ribiero (PHX) 5.5 x 4
- Horton (CBJ) 5.28 x 7
- Clarkson (TOR) 5.25 x 7
- Weiss (DET) 5 x 5*
- Filpulla (TBL) 5 x 5
*- Clowe (NJD) 5 x 5
- Lecavalier (PHI) 4.5 x 5*

2014
- Stastny (STL) 7 x 4
*- Vanek (MIN) 6.5 x 3*
- Niskanen (WSH) 5.85 x 7
- Bolland (FLA) 5.5 x 5
- Orpik (WSH) 5.5 x 5
- Cammalleri (NJD) 5 x 5
- Moulson (BUF) 5 x 5

There is a lot of red on there and a lot of cap circumvention. Those 8, 9, 10, 12, 13 year deals are extinct and those low cap hits can no longer happen. That is more significant than anything else because a smaller cap hit means there is more coin to spread to pay the rest of your team.

Yes, the cap goes up, but some things never change. When you become inpatient and try to buy players instead of developing your own, you will overpay and you won't be any closer to a Stanley Cup (my team being a prime offender of this). Mega UFA deals rarely pay off. When they do pay off, it pays to go after UFA dmen and avoid the flash of star forwards.

I'm just pointing out the obvious, tho.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Double Post pls delete if you want

but Lindros HOF tho imo :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Yes. Free agency is often bad.

Including players getting traded and/or leaving for Europe kind of skews the analysis since you can still have value as a trade asset, and Kovalchuk bolting for the KHL doesn't mean that his contract was inherently bad. He put up a ton of points and helped get them to the Stanley Cup Final in a year where they really had no business being there.

Also, more specifically to Stamkos, I wonder how many of those players listed profile similarly. Same age/point in their career, same track record of success, etc. etc. Most of those players don't leave in free agency because their teams make sure of it. Or they end up getting traded — like Rick Nash — so as not to be lost for nothing.

Stamkos's situation is somewhat unique because a player of his caliber almost never hits the market with any intention of leaving, and then obviously you have his injury situation. A better measure of what to expect might be to take a look at any players who have signed contracts, including with their previous team, in the ballpark of what his cap percentage will be, and see how those have worked out.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

@RetepAdam.

Ok fair enough: let's add the names of guys who were key players in getting their team to a Final. We add Briere, Timonen, and Kovalchuk. Does that really make anything any better? Briere was bought out, Kovalchuk would be a buyout candidate, and Timonen was a great addition. A lot of the red on that list remains red because they were dumb contracts.

As for Stammer's comparison I'd say Kovalchuk is pretty much his equal. He was 27 and an elite goal scorer.... and right now his contract would look bad for NJD as he hasn't exactly been setting the KHL on fire. He'd be a 30 goal, 55-60 point guy still on the hook for like 7 more years and he would decline as time goes on. Silver lining for NJD is he wouldn't be cock blocking any young players who need his spot/money, at least for right now.

I guess the question becomes "is Stamkos a franchise player you spend 11 million on?" For me, my answer is hell no, at least not since his injury. He's not 60 goal or 50 goal Stamkos anymore. Those who are under the illusion with that's the kind of guy they think they're getting haven't been paying attention. I don't think it's bold to say he will never be a PPG guy again in his career. He'll still be a 40+30 guy, but in what universe is that worth 11 million?

To me it is telling that Tampa fans adore Stammer, he's their captain, their supposed franchise piece... but they don't want him at a penny more than 9.5. That's mostly their honest appraisal of a guy they've watched and loved for many years, but they will tell you he's not the same player he was. They know something. Also doesn't sit right with me that he was injured and Tampa didn't really miss him at all. He also disappeared in the playoffs and they made the Final in spite of it. How crucial a cog is he to a winning machine?

I expect him to go for 11, and 11 million is 15% of the cap right now. Drury and Gomez deals were each equivalent to 15% of the cap unless I'm mistaken. They are really the only comparable players because that was before the practice of cap circumvention and that throws off deals like Suter, Parise, Richards, Hossa, Kovalchuk.

also ayy lmao Buffalo giving Ehrhoff a 10 year deal forgot about that one


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

In the midst of my boring Stamkos essays, Montreal gave Shaw a 6 year deal @ 3.9 per.

Seems like an awful long time for a bottom 6 guy. 

Pretty much the exact same deal we gave Simmonds. Not sure if that is a testament to how questionable the Shaw deal is for them or how sweet the WAYNE deal is us. Probably somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



El Dandy said:


> In the midst of my boring Stamkos essays, Montreal gave Shaw a 6 year deal @ 3.9 per.
> 
> Seems like an awful long time for a bottom 6 guy.
> 
> Pretty much the exact same deal we gave Simmonds. Not sure if that is a testament to how questionable the Shaw deal is for them or how sweet the WAYNE deal is us. Probably somewhere in the middle.


Ridiculous contract.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Missed some trades of note (at least to me) the other day.

Avs sent Nick Holden to the Rangers for a 4th round pick. Sure.

Kings acquired Jack Campbell for Nick Ebert. It's been a rough few years for Campbell, but I still believe!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

With Stamkos, I guess it just comes down to a combination of factors. You're likely getting a 40 and 30 guy, but you know that if he ever gets back to 100%, he's one of the very best players in the world.

For a team like Tampa Bay, who's already firmly in contention, you know what you think he's worth to you, and you can't afford to pay him more than that. But not every team has access to that kind of player. What if you are a team like the Islanders — a team that's in the general playoff mix but doesn't really have much coming up through the pipeline or a history of attracting free agents? Do you just keep holding out hope that you'll sign the right guys or strike oil in the draft and get everything on a workable timeline so you don't waste John Tavares's prime? Or is it worth taking a shot on Stamkos, knowing that there's a pretty good chance that you're going to be overpaying him by a few million, but if things break right, you've got a superstar-level player who catapults you to the next level in a way that you're unlikely to see otherwise?

That's why Steven Stamkos is going to make $11 million on the open market, and I'm not sure it's absolutely a mistake. It's a calculated gamble, and so long as it's a team that doesn't really have another clear path to contention, I don't necessarily blame the GM who pulls the trigger.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

The CHL Import Draft starts in six hours. Kootenay has the first overall pick.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

the Lindros trade tree is dead. RIP :mj2


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747534522862960641


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Rumor floating out there that GM Chiarelli is getting another one of his boys and Lucic has agreed in principle to sign with Oilers on July 1.

If true, I bet it will be 6 x 6 at least. Keep ignoring that dire D and G situation, Oilers.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> the Lindros trade tree is dead. RIP :mj2
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747534522862960641


:cry


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Looks like Taylor Hall has been traded to New Jersey for Larsson and maybe a +

Although Chiarelli tried to fill a need, lmao. He's now traded both Seguin and Hall. Larsson is pretty good, but not great he's a #3and not a #1 (not yet at least). I hope for Edmonton's sake there is a plus attached. Otherwise that is straight panic and desperation. Like, I would've rather have had Hamonic+ instead of just Larsson.

I mean, if the Lucic deal ends up happening, it can be spun as Hall for Lucic+Larsson. That's better, but IDK. Not really happy about having to see Hall in the division.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Taylor Hall/Adam Larsson trade. :sodone


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Let's take a look at this guy Chiarelli:

Gave Away:
- Tyler Seguin
- Taylor Hall

Recieved:
- Loui Eriksson
- Adam Larsson
- Reilly Smith
- Joe Morrow
- Matt Fraser

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

chiarelli :lmao


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

EVERYTHING IS HAPPENING

SUBBAN FOR WEBER OH GOD


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748243295504052225
dsjfhdklfhasekuefkhaslugfasdklufhwe/kUGFJDGSakgsfku


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748244332017238016
Break the goddamn internet.

EDIT — 8 years, $68 million.

Goddamn, Yzerman. How'd you swing that? :sodone


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Holy shit so much happening.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

HOLY FUCK :sodone

Not fussed about Stamkos staying in Tampa. Was kind of excited a few months ago about the possibility of him joining the Leafs, but I think he will be too much if a risk with his health issues now. Even if they say he is over the blood clot, I'd still stay away


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

i am guessing the preds did this to get a little younger? i don't see any other reason for them to do this.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

All thing being equal, Montreal probably wins the deal.

However, all things are not equal. 

- Weber is gonna be 31 with 10 years left making 7.85 million.
- Subban is 27 with 6 years left making 9 million.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



Champ said:


> i am guessing the preds did this to get a little younger? i don't see any other reason for them to do this.


Subban is younger, on a better contract and very arguably just outright better than Shea Weber. Certainly more dynamic. He also raises their national profile.

For the Habs, they get a #good #veteran #leader for their #classy franchise.

I'd fucking love to see a Habs/Preds Cup Final. The narratives would be amazing. :lmao


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

The big winner today is Jim Benning tbh

Let's see what he does on July 1 to reclaim the spot as worst GM in the league, tho.

EDIT: I'm more so talking about Chiarelli. This dude is highly questionable. You should not trade a top winger for a #3 defensive dman. He has now traded Seguin & Hall for what's tantamount to Eriksson and Larsson.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

First let's address immediate impact. Immediately, this trade will benefit both teams. They slot out Subby in exchange for Weber who brings in much needed grit and a don't-fuck-around factor that none of our players have. Yay. Yippee. Woooo. Awesome.

Now let's talk about long term effects. Long term, this trade is going to *MORTIFY*, fucking MORTIFY this team for years to come. I really don't need to explain to anyone here just how bad Weber's contract is going to look in that second half. Instead of FIRING THAT FUCKING INCOMPETENT NINCOMPOOP behind the bench and addressing the GLARING HOLES in this line up, they went and traded a player that together with Price, has kept this team from going full Edmonton for his entire fucking tenure here. I am really, really interested in seeing how Bergevin and the rest of these half wit fucking morons that run this team are received at Bell Centre come October.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Now y'all understand why the fuck I was so angry and negative earlier in the year.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Literally so down about this that I haven't even found the strength to make fun of the Oilers. :subban4

And for the record I always said that Taylor Hall would be GODLY on any other team so let's see if that comes true. :mj2


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



A$AP said:


> First let's address immediate impact. Immediately, this trade will benefit both teams. They slot out Subby in exchange for Weber who brings in much needed grit and a don't-fuck-around factor that none of our players have. Yay. Yippee. Woooo. Awesome.
> 
> Now let's talk about long term effects. Long term, this trade is going to *MORTIFY*, fucking MORTIFY this team for years to come. I really don't need to explain to anyone here just how bad Weber's contract is going to look in that second half. Instead of FIRING THAT FUCKING INCOMPETENT NINCOMPOOP behind the bench and addressing the GLARING HOLES in this line up, they went and traded a player that together with Price, has kept this team from going full Edmonton for his entire fucking tenure here. I am really, really interested in seeing how Bergevin and the rest of these half wit fucking morons that run this team are received at Bell Centre come October.



Potentially disasterous for the Preds as well;


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Potentially disasterous for the Preds as well;


Bergevin just called Shea Weber a "diamond in the rough". :lmao One of the most premier NHL Dmen of this generation has apparently been hiding all along. 

Player for player, I believe both players will contribute to their teams positively for the next while. The problem here is the difference in age and contract length.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

As a Devils fan, woah. I've been suggesting this trade for a couple of years now. Wasn't expecting this as I figured Shero would stand pat with another lackluster season due to the draft. Nice early birthday gift.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Stamkos can go fuck himself.

I was excited for a possible Red Wings signing Friday of a big name and we now have nothing, man, NOTHING.


FUCK


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

tbh I wouldn't stress about the recapture penalty.

Unless something is put in the next CBA, there are ways to get around it. Weber could just be put on LTIR ala Pronger and Savard etc.

Plus, I really don't think the league would actually have the balls to follow through with that level of penalty. We saw how they gave the Devil's back a 1st Round pick for Kovalchuk after they were supposed to forfeit it. Granted, it was 30th overall and not where they were supposed to pick, but still a 1st round is a 1st round pick.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



Catalanotto said:


> Stamkos can go fuck himself.
> 
> I was excited for a possible Red Wings signing Friday of a big name and we now have nothing, man, NOTHING.
> 
> ...


:Cocky :Cocky :Cocky


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

what an insane 30 minutes. 

Eberle for Larsson seems more fair, no? seems more even to me a straight up one for one. Edmonton should at LEAST have gotten a draft pick as well. NJ made out like bandits here I feel.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Preds..... I will miss Weber but this is a win.


----------



## DekeStokes (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

All these moves being made, and the Rangers haven't done a thing. Great.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



DekeStokes said:


> All these moves being made, and the Rangers haven't done a thing. Great.


Welcome to the rebuild! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



Greenlawler said:


> Preds..... I will miss Weber but this is a win.


:canunot


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



Catalanotto said:


> Stamkos can go fuck himself.
> 
> I was excited for a possible Red Wings signing Friday of a big name and we now have nothing, man, NOTHING.
> 
> ...


we can still trade for shattenkirk or go after lucic/backes.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Sabres looking to move on from Kane already.

Get on it, Hextall. Sure, they'd be inviting cancer into the lockerrrom... but finally getting G that goal scoring winger is oh so tempting


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Today is the big day. Hearing Bergevin is interested in Lucic. :lol


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Happy Canada Day to all you Canadian freaks out there

Only player the Flyers are linked to: Dale Weiss. 

Have not see too much of the player, but given what I know I will probably bitch and moan if he gets more than 2.5 million -or- is signed longer than 3 years. Dime-a-dozen bottom 6 guy.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Wasting no time:

- Lucic to Edmonton - 6 x 7
- Eriksson to Vancouver - 6 x 6
- Ladd to NY Islanders - 5.5 x 7 :lmao wut
- Reimer to Florida - 3.5 x 5
- Perron back to St. Louis - 3.8 x 2
- Neilsen to Detroit


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Lucic to Oilers for the 7 years at 40 something I don't remember.

Ladd to Islanders. 7 years (lol) with 5.25 AAV

Reimer to Panthers. 5 years with 3.4 million AAV

Perron back to the Blues. 2 years 3.75 million AAV.

Couple other guys to the Panthers as well.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Frans Nielsen gets 5.2 over 6 years :lmao

I'll never not :lmao at 50 point players getting 6 year deals. That's a future buyout candidate.

EDIT: Big Daddy Backes going to Boston. Bergeron and Backes down the middle will be tough to play against.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

50 points is a lot for a 2nd line player. I'd be more concerned about his age here though. If he was younger this would be fine.

Backes to the Bruins :mj2. Not a guy I want the Leafs to have to play a lot.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Okposo to Buffalo for 7 years.

I bet it's 6.5 x 7. I'm alright with it, but I like Okposo a bunch. He's very good when healthy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



El Dandy said:


> Okposo to Buffalo for 7 years.
> 
> I bet it's 6.5 x 7. I'm alright with it, but I like Okposo a bunch. He's very good when healthy.


Okposo gets the same deal as Lucic. This is a much better signing for them than Stamkos would have been.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



JM said:


> Okposo gets the same deal as Lucic. This is a much better signing for them than Stamkos would have been.


Yeah 6 x 7 is fair. I like it for Buffalo. If I'm an NYI fan I'd be upset that they didn't just give Okposo an extra 500 k instead of paying Ladd. They both bring different things to the table, but I just like Okposo more and he's younger.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



El Dandy said:


> Yeah 6 x 7 is fair. I like it for Buffalo. If I'm an NYI fan I'd be upset that they didn't just give Okposo an extra 500 k instead of paying Ladd. They both bring different things to the table, but I just like Okposo more and he's younger.


Okposo's deal is apparently front loaded as well which will work well when it comes time for them to start handing out extensions.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

FLYERS get Dale Weiss 2 x 4

:larry

A year too long, but whatever it's fine. 2 million for a bottom 6 guy is reasonable. He'll replace Ryan White I guess.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Big rumour right now is Radulov singing in Montréal. :brady5


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Radulov to Habs now official. :done 1 year deal, not sure about AAV.

edit: 5,75 for 1 year for Radulov


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Radulov to Habs now official. :done 1 year deal, not sure about AAV.
> 
> edit: 5,75 for 1 year for Radulov


Trades Subban because of "character issues". Signs Radulov who is one of the biggest douchebags this league has ever seen. :lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

woo hoo, we did something!

We needed to, fairly happy with our signing, hope to keep the streak alive and not have to really feel the absence of Datty.


GO RED WINGS


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Marc Bergevin will kill Bob Gainey's creation! He's gonna inject a lethal dose of poison into the Montreal lockerrom!










srs tho he'll definitely give Montreal much needed offensive punch. Low risk deal.

EDIT: Tampa re-signs Hedman 7.875 x 8. Stevie Y has had quite the 72 hours. Paying less than 8 for a 9 million dollar dman. Great stuff for Tampa just need to move Bishop and sign Kucherov and everything is in place for a long time. Easily the best deal of the day.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Leafs sign Matt Martin and Kris Russell.

EDIT: The Russell news was reported by a fake Twitter account. Russell has not signed with the Leafs. 

:eyeroll


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

MATT MARTIN

HITS


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

He's not the player he used to be, but Eric Staal signed with the Wild.

3 years, $10.5 million.

Minnesota's apparently promised big minutes back at center, so this should be a good opportunity for him to get back on track. And that's not an expensive contract.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Mikkel Boedker to the Sharks for 4 years, $16 million.

Fuck. Avs could've kept him for that price. Also lost Shawn Matthias today.

Only signings I've seen thus far are Joe Colborne, Fedor Tyutin and Patrick Wiercioch. NOT GREAT.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



RetepAdam. said:


> Mikkel Boedker to the Sharks for 4 years, $16 million.
> 
> Fuck. *Avs could've kept him for that price*. Also lost Shawn Matthias today.
> 
> Only signings I've seen thus far are Joe Colborne, Fedor Tyutin and Patrick Wiercioch. NOT GREAT.


Ehh, not so sure about that. DeBoer coached him in the minors, which is the reason it took less money for them to sign him. That, and he wants to win the Cup with them. 



Meanwhile in Nashville, the mandatory Weber quota is filled again.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Amazing that the Flames went from Hiller, Rämö to Elliot, Johnson. What a turn around. If Jim Nill could do something similar, the Stars would be legitimate contenders next year.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



FRONT PAGE STORY★;60951370 said:


> Amazing that the Flames went from Hiller, Rämö to Elliot, Johnson. What a turn around. If Jim Nill could do something similar, the Stars would be legitimate contenders next year.


I'll believe Elliott is capable of being successful outside of St. Louis when I see it.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



A$AP said:


> Trades Subban because of "character issues". Signs Radulov who is one of the biggest douchebags this league has ever seen. :lmao


Someone else brought this up elsewhere, but it makes a bit more sense that they might want a guy like Shea Weber around (instead of Subban) if they knew they were going to sign Radulov this summer.

Not that that necessarily justifies the trade much more, but it's a thought.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



RetepAdam. said:


> I'll believe Elliott is capable of being successful outside of St. Louis when I see it.


Ditto. He's a band aid and should not be looked at as any kind of real solution. His absolute ceiling is getting them a wild card spot and a 1st round exit. at the same time, the pendulum could swing the other way and they could bottom out again and he stinks. Just don't have much confidence in him.

Calgary would've been better served going after Bishop, Fleury, or Bobrovsky. Either would have cost Calgary in both premium assets and big money, but top goalies are not cheap.

Think Dallas are still looking at Bishop, not sure how they make that work. As it stands, they're spending over 10 million total between their 2 goalies through 17/18. Identifying goaltenders has been Nill's Achilles' Heel.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

I like the David Backes signing for the B's expect for the years. I can live with one less year. The money if fine. He's a Bruins type of player. Either I see him being on the wing with Bergie or them trading Krejci for a much needed D man and Backes taking over the 2nd line center spot. I like Krecji but we need a top 2 D man. I don't think Krejci does it alone so you have to sweeten the pot but it can get done.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748910562709413889
hillip2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Lou managed to unload that Bernier salary for this year now. Waiting to here the conditions before I :lmao @ the Ducks.
@Showtime


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

I mean I've gotten to laugh at Toronto for an entire lifetime so it's only fair if you can have a chuckle.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



Showtime said:


> I mean I've gotten to laugh at Toronto for an entire lifetime so it's only fair if you can have a chuckle.


Tyler Biggs for Rickard Rakell and John Gibson :mj2

Francois Beauchemin for Jake Gardiner and Joffrey Lupul 

Jean-Sebastien Giguere for Jason Blake and Vesa Toskala


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

And what sort of success did Toronto show for those won trades? A first round exit? :mj


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Don't see the issue with ANA getting Bernier.

They needed a back-up, he has 1 year left, will cost them 2 mil in actual money, and they got him for probably nothing. It's good business for them that, instead of having Bernier included in the deal back in June, they waited and got TML to pay Bernier's bonus on July 1.



JM said:


> Tyler Biggs for Rickard Rakell and John Gibson :mj2
> 
> Francois Beauchemin for Jake Gardiner and Joffrey Lupul
> 
> Jean-Sebastien Giguere for Jason Blake and Vesa Toskala


Need to add at least 8 more MJ smileys to accurately portray the Biggs/Rakell & Gibson trade.

The other trades really aren't anything to smile about, tbh. If Lupul wasn't done and on a bad contract, then I'll give you that one. But if I had wheels I'd be a wagon.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Randy and Bernier reunited roud


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*






:subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 
:subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 
:subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 
:subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 
:subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 
:subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 
:subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 
:subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 
:subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 
:subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 
:subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 
:subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 
:subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 
:subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 
:subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 
:subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 
:subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 
:subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 
:subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 
:subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 
:subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 
:subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 
:subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 
:subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4 :subban4​


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

the conditions for that Bernier to Anaheim trade were finally revealed:

- If Bernier starts half of Anaheim’s playoff games next spring and the Ducks win the Stanley Cup, Toronto receives the Ducks’ 2017 second-round pick.

- If Bernier starts half of Anaheim’s playoff games next spring and the Ducks lose in the Stanley Cup Final, Toronto receives the Ducks’ 2017 third-round pick.

- If Anaheim trades Bernier to a team that starts him in half of its playoff games next spring and wins the Stanley Cup, Toronto receives the Ducks’ second-round pick.

- If Anaheim trades Bernier to a team that starts him in half of its playoff games next spring and loses in the Stanley Cup Final, Toronto receives the Ducks’ third-round pick. 

- If none of those happen, then Toronto gets nothing at all.

On the surface, basically Anaheim got a back-up goalie and his bonus paid by Toronto for nothing. Underneath, this was just a handshake deal that is an extension of the Andersen trade. Had no bonuses had to be paid, Bernier would've been included in the original Andersen trade.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



El Dandy said:


> the conditions for that Bernier to Anaheim trade were finally revealed:
> 
> - If Bernier starts half of Anaheim’s playoff games next spring and the Ducks win the Stanley Cup, Toronto receives the Ducks’ 2017 second-round pick.
> 
> ...


Leafs have gotten pretty lucky with conditional picks lately :ghost.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

lol @ JIM thinking this was some massive win for the leafs. :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



Showtime said:


> lol @ JIM thinking this was some massive win for the leafs. :lmao


Well the way I look at it, before the trade we were over the cap and that trade let us get under the cap. You let us clear cap space and didn't make us give you a pick to do so.

Thanks Anaheim.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



> ‘You’re coming to my house with me and you’re going to like it,’ woman said [Evander] Kane told her
> 
> http://www.buffalonews.com/city-region/police-blotter/youre-coming-to-my-house-with-me-and-youre-going-to-like-it-woman-said-kane-told-her-20160727


:woah

whats up with these Kane's in Buffalo? :mj2











@JM; subban9 pls?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Anyone seen the news on the handicapped hockey player trying out for a pro league? 



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Anyone read Gabe Landeskog's Players Tribune article on concussions yet? If not, go read it now. Good stuff. 

Having read that and the Adam Estoclet one (which was fantastic btw), I have to say concussions sound god awful and something I wouldn't hope for anybody. I have migraines from time to time and those aren't fun either but I'm pretty sure those are nothing when compared to what these guys through.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

lmao at this Jimmy Vesey

Cucked 2 NHL organizations and turning into FUCKING ALL STAR Dany Heatley before even playing a shift in the NHL.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



El Dandy said:


> lmao at this Jimmy Vesey
> 
> Cucked 2 NHL organizations and turning into FUCKING ALL STAR Dany Heatley before even playing a shift in the NHL.


When you want to be a Maple Leaf you want to be a Maple Leaf.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



JM said:


> When you want to be a Maple Leaf you want to be a Maple Leaf.


Boston IMO and, much to Vesey's surprise, he probably starts the year in Providence.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



El Dandy said:


> Boston IMO and, much to Vesey's surprise, he probably starts the year in Providence.


He'll be gift wrapped a spot in Boston's top-9 and after that, it's up to Vesey to prove he's worth keeping the spot. They already have a hole on wing waiting for him.

Marchand-Bergeron-Pastrnak
xxx-Krejci-Backes
Beleskey-Spooner-Hayes


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



RatedR10 said:


> He'll be gift wrapped a spot in Boston's top-9 and after that, it's up to Vesey to prove he's worth keeping the spot. They already have a hole on wing waiting for him.
> 
> Marchand-Bergeron-Pastrnak
> xxx-Krejci-Backes
> Beleskey-Spooner-Hayes


Well, duh! If he knew he was gonna be in Providence... then it wouldn't be a surprise!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



El Dandy said:


> Boston IMO and, much to Vesey's surprise, he probably starts the year in Providence.


I don't think so.

His dad works for the Maple Leafs. His brother is the Leafs system.


----------



## 7DeadlySins (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



JM said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> His dad works for the Maple Leafs. His brother is the Leafs system.


While Vesey's father does work as a scout for the Maple Leafs, he still lives and works in Massachusetts. He is also battling cancer. From what I've heard, staying close to home to be near his Dad is a priority for Jimmy. I think he'll sign with one of Bruins/Rangers/Sabres with an outside chance of the Blackhawks. Both Stan Bowman and Joel Quenneville have traveled to watch Vesey play summer league hockey in Foxboro, MA. There might be an attractive opening on the Toews/Hossa line for Vesey.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



JM said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> His dad works for the Maple Leafs. His brother is the Leafs system.


Oh. 

Half thought you were fooling and just rolling with the "(insert free agent) wants to be a Leaf" meme.

Fair enough they are linked, but Boston seems like a slam dunk. Who knows!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



El Dandy said:


> Oh.
> 
> Half thought you were fooling and just rolling with the "(insert free agent) wants to be a Leaf" meme.
> 
> Fair enough they are linked, but Boston seems like a slam dunk. Who knows!


Not this time .

As far as I know the only candidates at this point are Boston and Toronto.

Toronto's young team should be rather attractive for him.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Pretty sure Chicago could be classified as a more serious contender for Vesey than Toronto at this point, but I think Boston is so far ahead.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Patrick Roy quit as Avs head coach. :wow


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

On the Vesey stuff, sounds like the Bruins are well behind the Blackhawks, Rangers and Devils right now.

http://www.csnne.com/boston-bruins/sources-boston-bruins-not-a-favorite-to-sign-jimmy-vesey


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



RetepAdam. said:


> Patrick Roy quit as Avs head coach. :wow


ayy lmao

Actually a good thing. I know they had that anamoly of a good year 3 years ago, but if we're being honest, Avs are like a rich man's Oilers with the old boys club running the deal into nowhere. I say that as somebody who has always been a huge fan of their core, but they really should've been much much further along than they were.

Getting a new vision behind the bench should be a great thing for them. Timing is not ideal, tho.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



RetepAdam. said:


> Patrick Roy quit as Avs head coach. :wow


From what he said, it look like himself and top brass of the Avs had some issues that couldn't be fixed. Patrick's always been a highly opinion guy so it was eventually going to collide with top brass of the Avs.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

@MoxleyMoxx :mj


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

For any of you Canadians, 7-11 has some pretty sweet World Cup of Hockey Slurpee Cups.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Vesey to Rangers.

Oddly enough, I'm fine with this.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

I'm disappointed.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

*Coyotes get:* Dave Bolland and Lawson Crouse
*Panthers get:* A 2017 third round pick and a 2018 second round pick

:sodone

Quebec or whoever it is that inherits Arizona's roster is gonna be fucking filthy.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Seems fair for both. 

Then again, I'm not a Crouse guy. I was petrified that the Flyers were gonna draft him last year.

I guess that's the price you have to pay to get out from under bad contracts, but Florida got a 2nd and a 3rd out of it so they could've done worse. I like what Carolina did more with how they were able to get Teravainen as the sweetener for Bickell. This is why I heart HEXTALL. He understands and fully grasps the new golden rule: cap flexibility is invaluable.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Only a few more weeks to world cup of hockey boys and girls :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Not overly excited about World Cup, but at this point I don't care cause I just wanna watch some hockey again.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Not overly excited about World Cup, but at this point I don't care cause I just wanna watch some hockey again.


Went to a hockey game last night. It was so nice to be in the rink. Also, if there are any Sabres fans in here, Glotov is one hell of a steal.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

TFW a team is so deep that you can have guys like Logan Couture and Corey Perry as replacements. :mj2


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Subban with an "upper body injury" :subban4 why they gotta be so vague about this shit






also GO TEAM EUROPE


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> also GO TEAM EUROPE


And team Europe did :lol Love it. Especially since it was against Sweden :lmao


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Canada vs Europe isn't gonna be best for business :trips5


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



Banez said:


> And team Europe did :lol Love it. Especially since it was against Sweden :lmao


fucking love it. :mark: :WOO :trips8


that OT goal by Tatar and Seven Nation Army playing as they celebrate :banderas


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

It's coming :mark:

This is how I would book it IMO

ATLANTIC
*1. Tampa Bay*
*2. Montreal*
*3. Florida*
*4. Boston
5. Ottawa*
6. Buffalo
7. Detroit
8. Toronto

METRO
*1. Washington
2. NY Islanders
3. Pittsburgh*
*4. NY Rangers*
5. Philadelphia
6. New Jersey
7. Carolina
8. Columbus

CENTRAL
*1. Nashville
2. Dallas
3. Chicago*
*4. St. Louis
5. Colorado*
6. Minnesota
7. Winnipeg

PACIFIC
*1. Anaheim
2. Calgary
3. San Jose*
4. Edmonton
5. Los Angeles
6. Arizona
7. Vancouver

WCF: Nashville over Anaheim
ECF: Montreal over Pittsburgh

SCF: Nashville over Montreal; they watch in tears as PK wins the Cup at the Bell Centre while wearing a cowboy hat and Garth Brooks shirt.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Really excited about Radulov and Beaulieu.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



El Dandy said:


> It's coming :mark:
> 
> This is how I would book it IMO
> 
> ...


I like the way you think :subban3 though it has to be said that this would also be pretty bittersweet cause of Weber :subban4


excited about Radulov too. Wasn't following NHL when he was around before, but from what I've seen of him in international competition he's a really exciting player. 


when's the last time there were so many great RFA's yet to sign this close to the season? Lindholm, Ristolainen, Gaudreau, Trouba, Rakell, Rieder and Kucherov all yet to sign.


edit: Crosby now the 3rd player to have won the Conn Smythe, Hart and World Cup MVP. Gretzky and Orr are the other two.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Leafs CRUSH Sabres 8-1 in preseason game :sundin


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Wonder how Radulov's ego will fit in NHL box.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

How 'bout my mothafuckin' RED WINGS.

Don't care that it's preseason, we are looking fucking awesome.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

going to the Leafs/Sens pre season game in Saskatoon tomorrow night.

Everybody is just going to be on their phones keeping track of the Jays game.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Provorov gonna make the team, ya'll. 

The cavalry is coming :ghost rovorov :Sanheim :WAYNE :giroux :voracekfuckthatguy


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Shea Weber - I like you.

Pretty exciting to see four young players (Lehkonen, McCarron, Carr and Ghetto) still up and fighting for a spot in the lineup. One of them is guaranteed that 2LW spot with Plekanec-Radulov. McCarron is looking beastly.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Blues acquire Nail Yakupov :done

For some ECHL scrub and a conditional third :done


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

I believe it; he's a flat-out bust.

Hopefully it turns out better for St. Louis than it did with the Paajarvi reclamation project. At least they didn't pay any kind of high price for him; low-risk, medium reward.

I like Yak's personality and it would be good if he could some how put it together, but I would bet he goes the way of the Filatov this time next year.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Yeah, I think Yakupov ends up in the KHL eventually. I don't see him and Hitchcock meshing well, for one, and I just think the Blues have better wingers.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Regular season imminent :mark:

Not quite sure what this Leafs team is capable of yet, so for now, I'm hoping they just finish above the Sabres :mj

At least the Hyman/Matthews/Nylander line will be exciting af to watch anyways :banderas


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Not gonna lie, as fun as Toronto's young forwards will be to watch... their D looks much worse than advertised and that is saying something.

God speed Freddy Andersen.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



DA said:


> Regular season imminent :mark:
> 
> Not quite sure what this Leafs team is capable of yet, so for now, I'm hoping they just finish above the Sabres :mj
> 
> At least the Hyman/Matthews/Nylander line will be exciting af to watch anyways :banderas


Marner confirmed making the team full time too. 



Calgary signed Gaudreau to 6 years, 6,75 mil per. :sodone



REGULAR SEASON ALMOST HERE :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Crosby with another concussion :mj2


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Great news everybody!

The Flyer's stellar 2015 Draft Class is already paying dividends as both Provorov AND Konecny made the FLYERS! But wait! That's not all! Soft-tits Crosby got another concussion by someone sneezing on him!

This is a great day. Even GUDAS being suspended 6-games for imposing too much big body presence won't bring me down!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Laughing at someone having concussion issues is 0/10 scum move.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Don't care; fuck Crosby.



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Calgary signed Gaudreau to 6 years, 6,75 mil per. :sodone


Heck of a deal. Interested to see now how long until Kucherov signs.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



El Dandy said:


> Don't care; fuck Crosby.
> 
> 
> 
> Heck of a deal. Interested to see now how long until Kucherov signs.


Word is they're pretty close with Kucherov. Supposedly working on a bridge deal with him.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Word is they're pretty close with Kucherov. Supposedly working on a bridge deal with him.


yeah good call looks like 2-3 years.

Think that just leaves Lindholm, Trouba, Rakell, and Risto unsigned.

I have serious doubts about Trouba getting a deal done before the season begins.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



El Dandy said:


> yeah good call looks like 2-3 years.
> 
> Think that just leaves Lindholm, Trouba, Rakell, and Risto unsigned.
> 
> I have serious doubts about Trouba getting a deal done before the season begins.


There it is; Kucherov 3 years at 4,76 mil per.


https://streamable.com/es16

TEEMU still GOAT :mj2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Predictions
Atlantic - 1. Tampa Bay 2. Florida 3. Montreal 4. Boston (WC) 5. Ottawa 6. Detroit 7. Toronto 8. Buffalo
Metro - 1. Washington 2. Pittsburgh 3. NY Islanders 4. NY Rangers (WC) 5. Philadelphia 6. Carolina 7. New Jersey 8. Columbus
Central - 1. Chicago 2. Nashville 3. Dallas 4. St. Louis (WC) 5. Minnesota 6. Edmonton 7. Colorado
Pacific - 1. Los Angeles 2. San Jose 3. Calgary 4. Anaheim (WC) 5. Winnipeg 6. Arizona 7. Vancouver


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Such a rude thread title, cocksuckers.

No respect for the man who was found innocent of all rape charges


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Hockey is back!

My hope for this season is that Matthews and Tyson Barrie get in a fight so the thread title can be: 

"TYSON AND AUSTON - TYSON AND AUSTON - AUSTON WANTS TYSON - TYSON WANTS AUSTON" :bahgawd


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Guess I gotta post one of these too so at the end of the season we can all have a grand ole laugh at how terribly I did. Underlined ones make the playoffs.


*Atlantic*

1. Lightning
2. Canadiens
3. Panthers
4. Bruins
5. Red Wings
6. Sabres
7. Senators
8. Maple Leafs

*Metropolitan*

1. Penguins
2. Capitals
3. Rangers
4. Flyers
5. Hurricanes
6. Islanders
7. Devils
8. Blue Jackets

*Central*

1. St. Louis
2. Stars
3. Blackhawks
4. Predators
5. Wild
6. Jets
7. Avalanche

*Pacific*

1. Sharks
2. Kings
3. Flames
4. Ducks
5. Oilers
6. Coyotes
7. Canucks


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Best of luck to your PREDS, @AryaDark and @MoxleyMoxx! :woo :woo

Going to tonight's HOME OPENER between those heels in black, the LA Kings, and YOOOOOURRRR SAN JOSE SHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: @Obfuscation :dance2 :dance2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

LEAFS

Guess I'll make predictions too

*ATLANTIC*
*1. Lightning*
*2. Panthers*
*3. Canadiens*
*4. Bruins*
5. Red Wings
6. Senators
7. Leafs
8. Sabres

*METRO*
*1. Capitals*
*2. Penguins*
*3. Flyers*
*4. Hurricanes*
5. Islanders
6. Devils
7. Rangers
8. Blue Jackets 

*CENTRAL*
*1. Pedators*
*2. Stars*
*3. Blackhawks*
*4. Blues*
5. Jets
6. Avalanche
7. Wild

*PACIFIC*
*1. Kings*
*2. Sharks*
*3. Ducks*
*4. Oilers*
5. Flames
6. Coyotes
7. Canucks

Predictions made on gut-feeling, no research :mj

Hart: Carey Price
Vezina: Carey Price
Calder: William Nylander
Art Ross: Patrick Kane
Norris: PK Subban
Selke: Jonathan Toews
Rocket Richard: Alexander Ovechkin


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



RKing85 said:


> Predictions
> Atlantic - 1. Tampa Bay 2. Florida 3. Montreal 4. Boston (WC) 5. Ottawa 6. Detroit 7. Toronto 8. Buffalo
> Metro - 1. Washington 2. Pittsburgh 3. NY Islanders 4. NY Rangers (WC) 5. Philadelphia 6. Carolina 7. New Jersey 8. Columbus
> Central - 1. Chicago 2. Nashville 3. Dallas 4. St. Louis (WC) 5. Minnesota 6. Edmonton *7. Colorado*
> Pacific - 1. Los Angeles 2. San Jose 3. Calgary 4. Anaheim (WC) 5. Winnipeg 6. Arizona 7. Vancouver


Well, fuck you too. :hogan


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

OH MY FUCKING GOD

First goal on his first shot in the NHL :mark:

Then he fucking walks through their entire team for his second :mark:

:auston


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Hat trick. Unbelievable.

Holy fucking Moses.

Kid is legit.

EDIT: 4 now. It's just unreal. RIP Ottawa fans


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

I am dead.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Everyone say something nice about Auston Matthews. 

I will start...

Auston Matthews is the best player in the league.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Auston Matthews is the best athlete in the world.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Auston Matthews is Jesus in skates


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Auston Matthews is a boss


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Hartman. (Y)

Amazing period by Matthews here. Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player lol.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

@JM
Going to need a guarantee that the next thread title is auston related


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

I will chose the cleverest title and switch it. Let's hear em.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Blues with 3 power play goals tonight.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

_NHL thread: AUSTON 3̶:̶1̶6̶ 4:16 says I JUST SCORED 4 GOALS AND THE LEAFS STILL LOST_

that's the best I got so far


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786372417488814080
:lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

What a night for Leafs fans and Matthews. 


McDavid did pretty good tonight as well. 2+1, even though one of the goals came after a rather questionable penalty shot call. 
PULJU scored his first one too :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Meanwhile, in San Jose... @AryaDark @LUCK @Obfuscation

:mark: JONES :mark: COUTURE (I proudly wore my LOGIE jersey! :woo) :mark: BURNS :mark: PAVELSKI :mark: THORNTON :mark:

This was approximately the platonic ideal of a home opener against a hated rival. Both goalies were fierce and ferocious, with Mr. Jonathan Quick "Draw" becoming angered immediately following the Sharks' first goal! Such an indelible spectacle! :mark: Both teams skated brilliantly, and the game featured considerable reminders for anyone who forgot just how much these two organizations do not in any way care for one another! :mark: BEAT LA! :mark: :side:

JONES is the heartbeat, and aside from that early freakish goal, he was perfect. 

A wonderful time was had by all, except for a few Kings fans, I reckon. :maisie

SHARKS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Auston Matthews is the greatest Toronto Maple Leaf of all time, and has been granted immediate Honourary Canadian status. :grapes


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

SHARKS :mark:

ffs it's back and they're already playing on par. Best in the West retainer, going all the way this time. Been waiting too long for this time to right itself.

SHARKS


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Tonight is my night, fucking pumped as shit


LETS GO RED WINGS​

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

I'm so glad NHL season is back.

Everytime Barkov scores a goal for Florida the sound of Don Cherry goes in my head "I dont understand why they picked him, they need defenders, not attackers" :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

defense is completely optional apparently over the first two nights of this NHL season.

Going to have 5 guys on every team hit 100 points at this rate.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

So, yeah, Konecny and Provorov are gonna be p good NHL players.

One game in and Provorov is undoubtedly our most reliable defenseman and he plays with a level of poise a 19-year old should not be capable of playing with considering the difficulty of the position. Provorov and :ghost as our 2 dman pillars for the next 10 years? Yes please.

:jet6


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

McDavid is gonna hit 150pts :wtf2


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Awesome, Preds start season with a win :woo


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Leafs retired 18 different numbers. That's a little :woah


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*

Also we still desperately need a new thread name :mj2


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

JM once again coming through clutch with a thread title :lmao

EDIT: Glad he made it better, when I first read the title it was just "Auston Matthews"


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



obby said:


> Leafs retired 18 different numbers. That's a little :woah


To be fair they just retired all the numbers they already had in the rafters as being "honored". 

Would have preferred they just skip the whole thing and spent the entire time introducing AUSTON and MITCH.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Toronto up 4-1 on Boston.

When have I seen this before......


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

IT WAS 4-1 :mitch


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Going on 4 days since Auston Matthews has scored a goal. When does concern start to set in?

Leafs are also 1-0 games which Auston Matthews goes scoreless.

EDIT: unrelated, but fuck Steve Mason.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*










*AND JUST LIKE THAT, TORONTO GETS THEIR FIRST WIN OF THE YEAR AGAINST THOSE BIG BAD BRUTAL AWFUL DISGUSTING BOTTOMFEEDING BRUIN FUCKS*

Much like the first game :mitch2 was playing with confidence tonight. Making plays, showing his skill and scoring his first goal of his NHL career. Anderson redeemed himself after some shaky goaltending in the opener. Kadri/Komarov/Michalek matched up beautifully against the Piece of shit Backes line. Kadri actually dropped his gloves with Backes and didn't get his ass kicked. Props for that. I was expecting Toronto to come out flat after that long winded ceremony but literally the exact opposite occured as Boston was pretty shitty for much of the first half of the game. 

*WE’RE OFF TO THE RACES NOW!!!!!!!!!!! GAME 3 ON WEDNESDAY!!!!!!!! INTO THE CITY OF WINTERPEG WE GOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! GOTTA KEEP OUR HEADS UP NOW OR ELSE THAT VISCOUS BYFUGLIEN WILL ROCK US INTO NEXT MONDAY!!!!!!!!!!!! JUST STAY FOCUSED, KEEP PLAYING WELL & KEEP GETTING OUTWORKING AND OUTSKATING AND WE’LL BE FINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2 DOWN, 80 MORE TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*TORONTO AGAINST THE FUCKING WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PARTY AT KADRI'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BE'LEAF TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










:mark: :mark: :mark: *THOSE MOTHERFUCKING WINPLE LEAFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Best system of young talent in hockey up there in Toronto. You'd think they'd be able to compile some sort of formidable team. About time and congratulations, Leafs' fans.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

I approve of the new thread title, mainly because I said it. :kane


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

did Deso take over JIM's account?


ducks are gonna do worse than last year, but still make the playoffs and then lose in the first round.


----------



## Kkrock (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Daniel Bryan is right now in the Barclays Center ,watching Islanders vs Ducks while wearing a Islanders jersey


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Panthers shouldn't be a surprise to anyone this year. All praise be to Vincent "Russo" Viola.



Kkrock said:


> Daniel Bryan is right now in the Barclays Center ,watching Islanders vs Ducks while wearing a Islanders jersey


Pretty sure Isles fans adopted the YES chant before most other teams and they've really stuck with it.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

As electric as Konecny has looked out there, the boy isn't physically ready to be in the NHL yet.

2 games in and he has been taking big bumps and that shit will catch up to him. Last game Coyotes were giving him a pounding (and Konecny drew like 3 penalties in the process, but at what cost?)

I admire his style of play and his high motor, but pls kid take it easy.

We need to put WAYNE on his line so people stop fucking with him.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Man Provorov looked every bit of 19-years old last night. Rookie growing pains are real; esp against a team like the HAWKS :mj2

Konecny with a 3 game point streak to start his career and tied for the lead in rookie scoring our new Briere has risen :mark:


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Hey guys


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

IT WAS 4-1 :MAD


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



obby said:


> IT WAS 4-1 :MAD


Correction: it was 4-0 :lol

Laine :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

0-4 to 5-4 :ha :ha :ha

LAINE :mark:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

DID YOU KNOW:

The Toronto Maple Leafs are winless in games where Auston Matthews records a point?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NHL Draft and Off-season Thread - Hopefully Patrick Kane Doesn't Go Home to Buffalo This Summer Edition*



obby said:


> Leafs retired 18 different numbers. That's a little :woah


One for every Stanley Cup they've won, and then another one for every decade they've gone since last winning the Stanley Cup. :kobe3


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

LAINE :mark:

This guy is insanely clutch. Always seems to score when it matters the most. Part of the reason why I'll hate to have him in the Central division for the foreseeable future :mj2



Meanwhile in Milwaukee, Saros is putting on a GOALTENDING CLINIC. 3 games played, 1.00 GAA and 0.964% SV% :drose


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

I'm disappointed.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

I'll have my revenge on Laine, someday.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Of all the ways to lose to the Jets and of all the players to GOAT against the Leafs :kobe5

To make it even worse, Matthews had a chance to win it in OT and about 2 seconds later, Laine does it


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



Auston said:


> I'll have my revenge on Laine, someday.


you should switch sides imo.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



Banez said:


> you should switch sides imo.


The earliest I can do that is three months from now :bosque


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



El Dandy said:


> DID YOU KNOW:
> 
> The Toronto Maple Leafs are winless in games where Auston Matthews records a point?


still the case :mj2


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Price :mark:
Weber :mark:
Chucky :mark:



MoxleyMoxx said:


> LAINE :mark:
> 
> This guy is insanely clutch. Always seems to score when it matters the most. Part of the reason why I'll hate to have him in the Central division for the foreseeable future :mj2


he's honestly gonna be a consistent 50-goal scorer in the league sooner rather than later.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Man, I haven't watched the NHL in over a decade. I'm going to follow this thread.

Now I need a team to support.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



Bucky Barnes said:


> Man, I haven't watched the NHL in over a decade. I'm going to follow this thread.
> 
> Now I need a team to support.


The Toronto Maple Leafs are the most exciting young team in the league, with first overall draft pick rookie sensation Auston Matthews at the helm. 










:auston


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

My Red Wings are giving me a fucking boner this year.

I LOVE YOU, TEAM


Is it just me, or do the Blackcocks suck....Jesus Christ, did not expect it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

If you want to support a German guy, the Oilers have an exciting, young (20 y/o) forward called Leon Draisaitl, who gets a lot of points

Other positives: They have Connor McDavid, a 19 y/o scoring phenom who will most likely end up being the greatest player of his generation. They'll be really exciting to watch

Negatives: They are a terribly run organisation, and have had the no.1 pick in the NHL draft 4 times in the past 7 years because they sucked so much

Now, I'm a Leafs fan, so I wouldn't advise you to choose them, I just brought them up because of the German connection :mj

Edit: I like Obby's suggestion :agree: although this Leafs team will find many ways to break your heart and mind


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

it's looking like the Preds might never score an even strength goal ever again


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Based on my parameters of young up and coming team with a bit of history to them, I was recommended Edmonton, Philadelphia, Anaheim and Montreal.

Truthfully, I am not to excited about Anaheim or Montreal, so I'll throw Toronto into the mix.

Anybody recommend any teams to completely avoid? I'm talking about the major power houses year after year.​


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



Bucky Barnes said:


> Based on my parameters of young up and coming team with a bit of history to them, I was recommended Edmonton, Philadelphia, Anaheim and Montreal.
> 
> Truthfully, I am not to excited about Anaheim or Montreal, so I'll throw Toronto into the mix.
> 
> Anybody recommend any teams to completely avoid? I'm talking about the major power houses year after year.​


As an Euro, I'd recommend going with an eastern conference team. If you're planning on watching the games live, the start times for games wouldn't be as bad as they would be for the western teams which would make it a bit easier to follow. 


As for powerhouse teams, Chicago (Cup in 2010, 2013, 2015), Pittsburgh (Cup in 2016), NY Rangers, Los Angeles (Cup in 2012 & 2014) and I guess Boston (Cup in 2011) have been the most successful teams in the 2010's so far.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



Bucky Barnes said:


> Truthfully, I am not to excited about Anaheim or Montreal, so I'll throw Toronto into the mix.​


Already hating on the habs :drose


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Anybody have any thoughts on the St. Louis Blues?​


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Vancouver Canucks, 4-0

WTF?????


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



Bucky Barnes said:


> Anybody have any thoughts on the St. Louis Blues?​


Solid playoff team with one of the most exciting wingers in the league in Vladimir Tarasenko.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

you could always just become a fan of the new Las Vegas expansion franchise and grow with it IMO


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Thankfully my alarm wasn't loud enough to wake me up to watch the Leafs throw away another lead late in the game

I know the team is young, but this is getting ridiculous


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



DA said:


> Thankfully my alarm wasn't loud enough to wake me up to watch the Leafs throw away another lead late in the game
> 
> I know the team is young, but this is getting ridiculous


so far everytime Matthews gets a point the team loses. Not the best start for his team.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Conversely, every time Provorov gets a point the Flyers win.

The real top tier rookie IMO TBH


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Enjoyed my first couple of games. First game I watched was Flyers vs. Hurricanes.

I am digging the Oilers, Flyers and Blues so far.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Jesus christ the Hawks PK is all time atrocious, at this rate. They are getting bounced out the first round in 5. And that's me being optimistic. I can see them not even making the playoffs and being bottom 5.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Let's talk about our second lord and saviour, Alex GODULOV, making the Flyers defense look like a bunch of peewees. :mj


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



RatedR10 said:


> Let's talk about our second lord and saviour, Alex GODULOV, making the Flyers defense look like a bunch of peewees. :mj


I'm just glad I have him in fantasy :sundin

I thought he was just gonna be a 50 point offensive guy and maybe a SOG contributor, but this boy is a legit PIM machine (he must have gotten a minor every game so far) and I think I need to raise his offensive output expectations. I was gonna offer him for MAF :mj


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

SHARKS, @Magic! :mark: Quack quack gonna become a snack snack! :mark:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

GUDAS returns 

In his honor, I'm about to blow up the page and slow down your browser with some GUDAS


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Auston needs to stop getting points IMO.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



obby said:


> Auston needs to stop getting points IMO.


is it that bad? :lmao


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

We lose every time he gets a point. Trade him for a second round pick immediately. :subban


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Flyers are 3-0 when Provorov and Konecny get POINTS

Why are we so blessed with all of this young talent?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

GUDAS, @El Dandy! :sodone :woo

Meanwhile... @Obfuscation...

:mark: SHARKS :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

VLASIC. PICKLES. :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*






SAVE_US.TIMMEH


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Shea Weber <333


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Still feels weird watching Edmonton win these games. Weird and wrong. 

:tripsscust


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

May as well just give the Habs the Cup right now, tbh.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



RatedR10 said:


> May as well just give the Habs the Cup right now, tbh.


How quickly you forget last season. Didn't Montreal start 9-0 last year? :lmao

Montreal is always one Price injury away.....

Other than that, they're very excellent just like I predicted with my 100% sure fire preseason picks :sundin


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



El Dandy said:


> How quickly you forget last season. Didn't Montreal start 9-0 last year? :lmao
> 
> Montreal is always one Price injury away.....
> 
> Other than that, they're very excellent just like I predicted with my 100% sure fire preseason picks :sundin


I don't know what this "last season" you speak of is. The one where we were eliminated by the Lightning in the second round?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

:mitch2 imo


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

where is Drow's hype post of Donskoi :side:

lol @ Leafs winning actually a game when Matthews doesn't score. And Laine made 2 goals last night, awesome 

Eastern conference looks weird with Edmonton being in "wrong end" of the list :lol


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Sad news, gang.

Flyers are no longer undefeated when both Provorov and Konecny get a point. Feels bad. Blow it up IMO


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

:woo :woo Went to Thursday night's SHARKS win over the Columbus Blue Jackets! :woo :woo @AryaDark @Banez @Obfuscation

:woo :woo JOONAS DONSKOI with his first goal of the season! :woo :woo A certain WFinn here will cherish this! :cheer :cheer :cheer 

Quoting Fear the Fin here: http://www.fearthefin.com/2016/10/2...ond-power-play-unit-swims-in-sea-of-stoppages



> SAN JOSE — Sharks head coach Pete DeBoer’s path through the coaching ranks prepared him for the peculiar proceedings that delayed San Jose’s 3-1 win over the Columbus Blue Jackets last night.
> 
> “Oh yeah,” DeBoer answered when asked if he’d coached in a game with a power outage.
> 
> ...


Broken ice in Finland! :woo

Wonderful game in spite of the stoppages in play. 

Going to tonight's PREDS/SHARKS game! :mark:

SHARKS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Is it April Fools today because really I still can't believe that the Oilers are the best team in the Western Conference at the moment.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

ricericerice :weber:weber:weber


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Fucking Price :MAD


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Toronto 2-6. Time to blow it up. Fire Babcock and trade everybody.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

the Preds aren't looking so hot right now :mj2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> the Preds aren't looking so hot right now :mj2


:woo :woo BUT THE SHARKS ARE! :woo :woo @AryaDark @Banez @Obfuscation 

They peppered Pecker Rennae. :aryha 

What a tremendously memorable second period! :cheer

:mark: SHARKS :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



DesolationRow said:


> They peppered Pecker Rennae. :aryha


Dont be mean to my favourite goalkeeper :tripsscust


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> the Preds aren't looking so hot right now :mj2


Weber lookin' hot af with his 10 points tho :y2j


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

the Sharks always look good in the regular season. It's the playoffs where they have problems.

I said from the start the Subban/Weber trade helps both teams, but it will help the Canadians more. I know Weber gets his due, but I still think he is underrated.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

I began the season with high hopes, but I think I'm beginning to embrace the idea of THE TANK

Play Enroth more often and let him and Hunwick battle it out to be the official Tank Commander

#PlayShittityForTimothy (this may need some work)


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Just hovered over the green stars under my avatar. Here are the results:










The kid's already made it. :banderas2


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Giroux leading the NHL in points

WAYNE leading the NHL in goals

:ghost


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

I'm naming my first born after Carey Price. rice


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Flyers doing Flyers things last night

Giroux may win the Art Ross this year if Crosby and McDavid both tear their ACL's :mark:


----------



## NoChanceInHell95 (May 4, 2016)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

crosby is just a monster its so hard to ignore his credentials hes putting in work plain in simple nothing left to say!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

around 10 games played and Edmonton is still 1st in western conference... who would have thought.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Mikko Rantanen already the best player in Colorado. Points will follow soon.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



Rop3 said:


> Mikko Rantanen already the best player in Colorado. Points will follow soon.


We got a good core going.

It'd just be nice if we had any semblance of a defensive blue line. Could also use one of them dominant two-way players. :side:


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



RetepAdam. said:


> We got a good core going.
> 
> It'd just be nice if we had any semblance of a defensive blue line. Could also use one of them dominant two-way players. :side:


No more Iginla next season! :dance Whoever takes his spot in the top 6 can't be any worse.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



Rop3 said:


> No more Iginla next season! :dance Whoever takes his spot in the top 6 can't be any worse.


Iggy's notorious for slow starts, though at his age, it's hard to know when a slow start might just evidence that the game has finally passed him by.

Either way, they're gonna need someone to at least hold down the fort until Tyson Jost is hopefully ready to step in. It'd be nice if they could get this team's whole development track on the same timeline here. :side:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

8-0 Columbus over Montreal and there is still another period left to play. STOP THE DAMN MATCH






Find another guy in any sport that is more important to their team than Carey Price is to the Montreal Canadiens.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

:haa


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Uhm......

































































No comment.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

:mj2:mj2:mj2:mj2:mj2:mj2:mj2:mj2:mj2:mj2


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

This is the greatest day of my life.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Columbus with a 10 spot.......

I don't know what to believe anymore. Maybe the world is flat.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

10-0 :lmao thats ugly

on other news, Laine scores again :woo


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

all these young guns right now, I can only dream what the league is going to be like in 3-4 years. Going to be fucking awesome.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Flyers and their JV level goal tending...


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



Bucky Barnes said:


> Flyers and their JV level goal tending...


This has been our life since Pelle Lindbergh lost a 1v1 with a brick wall. So yeah 30 years without a really quality goaltender

In my 16 years of being a Flyers mark, our best goalie has probably been Roman Cechmanek and he fucking SUCKS.

Oh well, at least we hit people a lot and FIGHTS


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Leafs finally win a game where Matthews gets a point in.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Matt Martin :banderas


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Former Avs/Preds/Sens winger Marek Svatos died. He was 34.

Fucking hell. :hogan


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

I don't understand why I can never have 3 successful teams at once.

Yankees didn't make the playoffs, Red Wings (most important) are on a downwards spiral, the only team out of my 3 to be going places are the Cowboys, of ALL teams to be the best on my list, I honestly would have never expected dem BOYS to be the best of the bunch.

I am so proud of DA STAR, but, fuck, really Red Wings?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



Catalanotto said:


> I don't understand why I can never have 3 successful teams at once.
> 
> Yankees didn't make the playoffs, Red Wings (most important) are on a downwards spiral, the only team out of my 3 to be going places are the Cowboys, of ALL teams to be the best on my list, I honestly would have never expected dem BOYS to be the best of the bunch.
> 
> I am so proud of DA STAR, but, fuck, really Red Wings?


You're a Yankees/Cowboys/Red Wings fan? :mj4

For fuck's sake. :lmao


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

I wonder if @Catalanotto's NBA team are the Bulls :mj


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795476573562486784
:woo


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Anybody see Max Domi fuck up Ryan Kesler? I think the kid learned a thing or two from his dad...






The Canucks/Leafs game was awesome, too.

And don't look now, but the Hawks are the hottest team in the NHL. 9-3-1 :kane3


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



El Conquistador said:


> Anybody see Max Domi fuck up Ryan Kesler? I think the kid learned a thing or two from his dad...


That young knockout kid :mark:

I wanted the Flyers to draft him so so bad in that draft.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

I expected someone to be a buffoon and say something because of my teams.

When I started following Detroit, I was 10 years old, it was only their 3rd year in the playoffs of the 25 year streak, and we sucked so bad, we lost to the Leafs in the first round. My favorite player is Yzerman. Fuck Tampa, though.

I started following the Cowboys wayyyy back because it's my dad's team.

I started following the Yankees because I am from the state of New York. It's pretty much the only team that 'makes sense', as people would say, because it's where I am from.

It has NOTHING to do with dynasties, championships, any of that bullshit.

I have never had any other favorite teams in the NHL, MLB, or NFL. I don't follow basketball anymore, but, I used to watch it and my team was the 76ers. I still like them, but, don't care much for the sport in general, so, I tend to not mention them much.

I enjoy how people will say all my teams are absolute shit, but, assume I like them because of their championships, etc. Oh, okay, make fun of me because my teams 'suck', but, assume I like them because of what's under their belt. Yeah, that's it.

Sucking or not, I love my 3 teams, I will never change them, ever. Anyone who thinks I like them because of wins and shit is a fucking donkey. I don't give a damn about that shit, that is just a bonus. The reasons behind my liking those teams that I mentioned above are far more important to me.

I don't think an argument was trying to be started here, I just wanted to clear this up because I am tired of people thinking I am high on the past when I am looking at the present. I am lucky enough to have watched my teams win championships, however, if they didn't win jack shit, I wouldn't NOT like them. I am proud of my teams, even though only 1 does not currently suck, and I will continue to support them, no matter what. No bandwagoning, glory hunter here, thanks.

The Habs have an incredible amount of Stanley Cups, more of a dynasty team there than we will be, unless we catch up and get more, and the Leafs even have more cups than we do, so, uhhhh, yeah.

The Cowboys have been a joke to most people for over a decade, close to two decades.

The Yankees are probably the least laughed at right now, but, still laughed at.

Minus the good Cowboys season this year, all 3 of my teams are usually laughed at and ridiculed regularly. Rather hated, too. Come at me?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

@Catalanotto that's cool was just goofing. My teams don't make much geo sense, either; I'm from Atlanta but I hate every team that is in the State of Georgia from college to pro. I even dislike my own alma mater in sports. I picked the Flyers because of Lindros :mark:

Yankees and Cowboys have been down and they're still your boys so that's what matters most above all. As the Cowboys take it to the next level for the next little while, you can now look forward to the Red Wings starting their dark ages no matter how hard they try to avoid that rebuild it is coming and it will happen LIVE in Little Cesears Arena!

It's not like you're a Blackhawks fan :mj


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



El Dandy said:


> @Catalanotto that's cool was just goofing. My teams don't make much geo sense, either; I'm from Atlanta but I hate every team that is in the State of Georgia from college to pro. I even dislike my own alma mater in sports. I picked the Flyers because of Lindros :mark:
> 
> Yankees and Cowboys have been down and they're still your boys so that's what matters most above all. As the Cowboys take it to the next level for the next little while, you can now look forward to the Red Wings starting their dark ages no matter how hard they try to avoid that rebuild it is coming and it will happen LIVE in Little Cesears Arena!
> 
> It's not like you're a Blackhawks fan :mj



hahahaha, no worries, my comment was actually more for Retep and his laughter lol!

I didn't mean for it to be assholish, I was just brought back to a few days ago when someone made the same comments so to see that it was kinda going in the same direction, I was like AWWW MAN, NOT THIS AGAIN!! I just get irked by it because, particularly for the Red Wings, they hadn't won a cup since 1955 when I started following them (I am old)! It was 2 years later that they had ended the drought! They are my #1 team, I can definitely live if my other two teams lose (though it still hurts), but, when Detroit loses, real heartbreaker 

Some people just think I decided during the 'glory days' that YA, THESE GUYS WIN, I LIKE THEM LOLOL!! No way, my heart is in it, not for championships.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

The leafs are losing 6-0. Meanwhile Laine has 4 points today :mj2


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



obby said:


> The leafs are losing 6-0. Meanwhile Laine has 4 points today :mj2


Hatrick Laine :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

If Auston Matthews is playing NHL 17 on rookie mode, then what game is Patrick Laine playing?

:done


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Laine >>>>>>> Matthews


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Leafs losing by a touchdown. I love it.

Laine. Holy shit. What a start to a career. Auston Matthews who?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Friendly reminder that your boy, Carey "Cash Money" Price rice is 87-26-8 in his past 121 games dating back to the 2014 playoffs, including the Olympics and WCOH, while posting a 1.73 GAA, .941 SV% and 17 shutouts.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

@JM










*: panarin* pls​


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

@JM not working :mj2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

lol @ how bad at hockey Steve Mason is.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

and there isn't even any goaltending answer in sight









@JM thread title is obsolete and old news; should reflect Calder winner and teen idol sensation Hatrick Laine IMHO


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



El Dandy said:


> @JM thread title is obsolete and old news; should reflect Calder winner and teen idol sensation Hatrick Laine Mitch Marner IMHO


:agree:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



DA said:


> :agree:


Marner is what, the 5th best rookie on the Maple Leafs? 

Laine leading the NHL in goals and has as many goals as Marner has points :evil

He's not some 1st game wonder, either; you're looking at the real deal now

:dlo :sundin2


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Is this what it feels like to be a Leaf fan?

Utter disappointment each game?

I am going to put my Red Wings on the same awful level as the Leafs, except we don't have an ugly drought.

This is fucking unreal.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

13-1-1. 

Price - 10-0-0.

ricericerice


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

How long until Laviolette gets fired?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Price finally lost a game.

And Laine scores another goal.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

Let's change the thread title to JVR so we can keep it leaf related plz


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

I wrote this in the chatbox a few days ago, but thread title suggestion:

_Auston Matthews: Scored 4 Goals in his 1st Game; Never Drew a Dime._

but that would involve a certain someone to be a good sport tbh hi @JM


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*

:mitch2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



El Dandy said:


> I wrote this in the chatbox a few days ago, but thread title suggestion:
> 
> _Auston Matthews: Scored 4 Goals in his 1st Game; Never Drew a Dime._
> 
> but that would involve a certain someone to be a good sport tbh hi @JM


should be about the ALL THE WAY TO TOP DUCKS imo.


god the pacific division is so god awful. :lmao

Ducks are 5-0-1 against the Pacific and 3-6-2 against everyone else.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

miss you Shea. miss you bad :mj2


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

this thread title makes me not so proud



















EDIT: Hi there @JM could I get







added as :flyers p pls with sugar on top


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> miss you Shea. miss you bad :mj2


:weber:weber:weber


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



El Dandy said:


> I wrote this in the chatbox a few days ago, but thread title suggestion:
> 
> _Auston Matthews: Scored 4 Goals in his 1st Game; Never Drew a Dime._
> 
> but that would involve a certain someone to be a good sport tbh hi @JM


Auston had him time. Other people deserve a chance.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



JM said:


> Auston had him time. Other people deserve a chance.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

:mitch2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Auston Matthews. Bust? Discuss.

0 goals and 2 assists in his last 10 games. -5 +/- as well. No goals in his last 38 shots.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*



RKing85 said:


> Auston Matthews. Bust? Discuss.
> 
> 0 goals and 2 assists in his last 10 games. -5 +/- as well. No goals in his last 38 shots.


1-game wonder. Let's post an Auston smiley for all the goals he's scored in the 16 games since his debut:

:auston :auston

What about the FLYERS tho

:ghost a healthy scratch and we won the game in spite of it. I hope Coach Hak gets fired on Christmas morning because you don't just put :ghost in the press box. If Nashville wants, we can trade coaches I'll take Lavy back any day I miss that man.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*



RKing85 said:


> Auston Matthews. Bust? Discuss.
> 
> 0 goals and 2 assists in his last 10 games. -5 +/- as well. No goals in his last 38 shots.


Who cares when you have :mitch2?


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*






Flyers back on track.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

https://streamable.com/3om3

http://i.imgur.com/4i6xC7G.jpg

puck to the face brehs. head leaking like a fucking faucet :done

and to top it off, 30+ stitches later guy comes back and scores a shorty for the game winner. What a guy. 


just goes to show you how lucky Vlasic got in the playoffs that that Weber slapper hit him in the helmet and not the forehead like here..or balls like in Lehtonen's case :mj


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Jericho on hockey night in canada :mj


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Two GWG's for Hossa in a row. :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

McDavid got his first hat trick... Puljujärvi returned into the lineup and goals started happening, hopefully it'l be a continuing theme for Edmonton.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

The Vegas reveal has been a disaster; just reveal your fucking logo and name already.

this Bill Foley fellow is a hoot tho :lmao

EDIT: 

Vegas Golden Knights. Fine with it considering London were being CUNTS with the Knights name.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Could have been worse I suppose


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Not bad. Not bad at all. 

just Vegas though? no Las?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Golden Knights :kobelol

VEGAS Golden Knights :kobelol


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Auston has finally scored in a game the Leafs went on to win :sundin


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*



obby said:


> Auston has finally scored in a game the Leafs went on to win :sundin


He actually scored a point or so earlier too on a game that Leafs won.
Laine has gotten no goals lately. No logic with having coach play him on 3rd lineup.

Florida won with Barkov scoring in shootouts, that must have felt good for him. Since he has gone about 20 games without scoring a goal.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Loud wooing in philly game vs flames. It was going loud all 3rd period at least(i watched only 3rd). There was also loud wooing in Nashville vs Winnipeg friday night in Nashville.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Florida decided to make some changes and decided to fire their coach, wonder how that will turn out :hmm:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

The Panthers pulled a damn Marlins move, absolutely sickening.
I'm really pissed off with how that all transpired.
Couldn't at least wait until we got Huby back? It's not like the team hasn't been fighting hard in the midst of the injuries...baffling. But not really. Rowe pulled some strings on this one.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Toronto facing Edmonton and Matthews started party with a goal.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Flyers finding ways to win even when they're vastly outplayed :ghost


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

LEAFS are good :banderas


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

@Obfuscation 

:woo :woo JONES :woo :woo BURNS :woo :woo SHARKS :woo :woo

Was at last night's game. So much fun... :banderas :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Giroux with the OT winner :mark:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*



Bucky Barnes said:


> Giroux with the OT winner :mark:


Is there a better OT trio than :giroux :voracek :ghost

blessed.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Neal out week-to-week :moyes8


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Leafs Canucks II tonight :mark:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

David Pastrňák with a sweet OT winner against the Panthers last night. 15 goals already for Pasta.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Is Philly's goaltending as WOAT as my Stars goaltending? We may have you beat there.

EDIT: Tied for the league in goals against. So we're equal.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Flyers doing the thing

WAYNE with 2 more goals god bless us everyone


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Stars did the thing again and took the L. Getting the tank ready.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Barkov, Jokinen making goals for Panthers and Laine scoring for Jets. Shame both teams lost their games though.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Galchenyuk and Desharnais (fuck that guy tho) out 6-8 weeks means the Habs center depth is Plekanec-Shaw-Mitchell-Flynn.

Jesus Christ. 

Pricer stop da puck. rice

gonna have to go out and get Hanzal now


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

The good news is we won 6-5 and the Oilers can't keep up with these FLYERS

:giroux and :uselesscuntvoracek with top tier performances.

The bad news is it was against Edmonton's backup and we had our starter in there :mj4 

Thread title continues to remain relevant tbh.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Carey Price is a gangster. Someone put a gangster hat on top of this mug rice


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Typical Stars hockey.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

GOALS ON GOALS ON GOALS :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Preds suck so bad on the road :mj4 just lost 4-1 to the fucking Coyotes :mj2 



good thing WORLD JUNIORS start after christmas again :drose :mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Oh shit. Forgot about World Juniors. One of the best times of the year.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Montreal :lmao first they get 10 wins streak when season started, they lose it 10-0. And today they demolished Colorado with 10-1 win. They love doing things extreme.

I love world juniors, especially 2014 and 2016 years of it :lol

Last years game vs. Canada was pretty awesome from Finland. It could have gone either way. This year i'm going to assume that Canada or USA will win the finals. Just a rough estimate.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

*Flyers with 9 straight wins.

Schenn 4 goals in two games.

Flyers with a shut out.

Hallelujah!*


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Stars with another L. Looking good in the tank standings.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

if Varlamov had a shred of consistency in his game he could be a top-5 goalie in the league.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

World Juniors haven't even started yet and I'm already sick of hearing about them.

Spengler Cup please


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

tfw you come back from 3-0 to win 6-3 against a divisional rival wens3

tfw filip forsberg finally scores a goal wens3


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Stars are somehow tied for the 2nd Wild Card spot. Not really sure how, but I guess I'll take it.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

I need Winnipeg and Predators to pick up the pace. Might as well add Dallas on the list too.

And i can't forget Florida, why are all my faves doing so shit?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

#NoMoreShootouts

#

NO

MORE

SHOOTOUTS


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*



Banez said:


> I need Winnipeg and Predators to pick up the pace. Might as well add Dallas on the list too.
> 
> And i can't forget Florida, why are all my faves doing so shit?


I apologize in advance for the Stars.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

:mitch2 :auston



Banez said:


> I need Winnipeg and Predators to pick up the pace. Might as well add Dallas on the list too.
> 
> And i can't forget Florida, why are all my faves doing so shit?


Why do you have four favourite teams Banez?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*



JM said:


> Why do you have four favourite teams Banez?


I follow all teams that have Finns in since i dont live over there.

I like more of these four teams than the rest of the teams that have finnish players currently :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

@obby @Obfuscation


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809936172868833280
First shot, first goal, in the NHL, against Carey Price... :banderas

:mark: TIMO MEIER :mark:

:mark: SHARKS :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Laine scores another goal :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Auston still scoring goals and team loses. Has he won like 1 or 2 games out of all games he's actually scored a goal?

Preds finally won a game :cheer


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

The Stars are 1-7 in overtimes this season. :zeb


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

pretty surprised at how much stronger the east is than the west this year.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Barkov was making scores. About time he wakes up.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Have Price, Rask and Vasilevskiy as goalies in one of my leagues... that feel when Rask is your most reliable netminder as of late. smh


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

So which Western team is gonna get squashed by Columbus in the Finals?

LEAFS :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

as long as Torts is coach, I can't say anything nice about the Blue Jackets.

Pleasantly surprised at how well Ottawa is playing this year. Not necessarily sexy, but effective.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Flyers :mj4

Also the Avs are a dumpster fire. It feels like everytime I look at NHL.com they are down 4-0 or 5-1. 

They seemingly get no heat for how inept their management is. They need to do what the Oilers did: rid themselves of the good old boys club, get Sakic the fuck out of there and insert somebody who has a clue.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

STARS WON AN OVERTIME GAME. :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

feels weird seeing Columbus with 12 wins streak and 1st place in the Conference. I thought they would dwell in the other end just like last few years.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

World Juniors start tomorrow :mark:

Sweden Vs. Denmark
USA vs. Latvia
Czech Republic Vs. Finland
Canada Vs. Russia :mark:


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

This whole Carter Hart thing needs to end.. Lets in half the shots he sees

Give him the hook Decharme


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

US is going to get destroyed by Canada and Russia.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

are the world juniors over yet?

Spengler Cup started today. Going to that is definitely a hockey bucket list item for me. That atmosphere looks amazing.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*



RKing85 said:


> are the world juniors over yet?
> 
> Spengler Cup started today. Going to that is definitely a hockey bucket list item for me. That atmosphere looks amazing.


They just began, come back january 6th :maisie


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Hischier the Swiss McJesus with a clutch OT goal to win the game for team Switzerland. :trips8


meanwhile Team Finland is jobbing to DENMARK :hogan

and Subban probably out with a herniated disc :hogan


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Finland has to be the odds on favorite to win the division II title next year, right?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

The Dallas Stars have won two straight professional hockey games in a row. :bosstrips


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*



RKing85 said:


> Finland has to be the odds on favorite to win the division II title next year, right?


Well atleast we'll have a coach next year who knows how coach the team to win :maisie


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Columbus is...


incredible. :con4


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Hawks re-sign Panarin for 2 years @ 6 million per

He's as good as gone from them when that contract expires :sundin


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Refs in the Leafs/Panthers game were fucking ATROCIOUS. Absolutely fucking toilet

Leafs still beat them (and Luongo) tho :mark: 

And the refs still managed to do half their job tho and got Florida a point :mj

Oh and the Leafs won a shootout :done


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Price sporting that .898 SV% in December. fpalm


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

USA with a big win tonight over Slovakia. Need to pick up 2 or 3 points against Russia imo as Canada awaits.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Toronto won while Matthews scored a goal, tide is turning.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

Holee shit, the 14-0 Blue Jackets and 12-0 Wild are throwing down in two days :surprise:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*

first must watch game in the history of the Blue Jackets franchise???

Leafs fan are unbearable on facebook right now.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Stars win their THIRD IN A ROW! :mark: That means discounted pizza for the first time this season!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Finland to play in the relegation round :mj4 :mj2


packing my bags and moving to Sweden brb


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Finland off to the relegation round. lol. They just fired their whole coaching staff with one game left in the round robin.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



RKing85 said:


> Finland off to the relegation round. lol. They just fired their whole coaching staff with one game left in the round robin.


Yeah they bring in the guy who is going to coach U20 next year... basically he just gets to start little early. You guys might know the guy, he's the coach who coached U18 into Gold last year for Finland.

I'm just glad they sacked that sack of shit of a pensioner behind the bench... 7 coaches 13 management guys and 23 players.. whoever thought that was a good idea.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Let's hope the thread title didn't jinx the Jackets streak.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



starsfan24 said:


> Let's hope the thread title didn't jinx the Jackets streak.


All streaks come to an end some point 

Finland finally wins a match in U20's, except now the win was meaningless... atleast they are ready for relegation round. Only Finland can go from hero to zero in one year.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Even thread titles can't stop the Blue Jackets.


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Buckeyes lost but Jackets streak continued at least.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Would love for Denmark, Switzerland, or Slovakia to win today and make the semi's. I always love it when one of the non big 6 make the semi's of an international men's tournament.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



RKing85 said:


> Would love for Denmark, Switzerland, or Slovakia to win today and make the semi's. I always love it when one of the non big 6 make the semi's of an international men's tournament.


I agree.. I'm rooting for Denmark right now vs Russia. I've always wanted one of those obscure teams to win the whole tournament.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

120 medals given out in this tournament since it started, 117 have gone to the big 6.

Slovakia has grabbed 2 and Switzerland has 1. All bronzes.

Really wish Saskatoon/Regina would bid on a IIHF World Championships. You can't do any of the NHL cities in case their teams make the playoffs. Last year in Russia they did between 3,000-8,000 per game outside of the Russian games and the medal round games, and none topped 12,500. They could definitely do that in Regina and Saskatoon.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Columbus needs to plz lose soon so the thread title can be changed to something about MATTHEWS imo


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Tarasenko is a Hawks killer


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



RKing85 said:


> Would love for Denmark, Switzerland, or Slovakia to win today and make the semi's. I always love it when one of the non big 6 make the semi's of an international men's tournament.


Shame no surprises this year. Switzerland was closest of upset victory over USA when they tied the game at 2-2 but USA got the powerplay goal to get lead again which was the game winning goal.

Sweden going 5-0 before Slovakia scoring a goal. And what the hell Denmark, all that effort and not even score a goal vs. Russia.

Swe/Can will be interesting semifinals.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*



El Dandy said:


> If Auston Matthews is playing NHL 17 on rookie mode, then what game is Patrick Laine playing?
> 
> :done





RKing85 said:


> Leafs losing by a touchdown. I love it.
> 
> Laine. Holy shit. What a start to a career. Auston Matthews who?





El Dandy said:


> and there isn't even any goaltending answer in sight
> 
> 
> 
> ...





El Dandy said:


> Marner is what, the 5th best rookie on the Maple Leafs?
> 
> Laine leading the NHL in goals and has as many goals as Marner has points :evil
> 
> ...





RKing85 said:


> Auston Matthews. Bust? Discuss.
> 
> 0 goals and 2 assists in his last 10 games. -5 +/- as well. No goals in his last 38 shots.





El Dandy said:


> 1-game wonder. Let's post an Auston smiley for all the goals he's scored in the 16 games since his debut:
> 
> :auston :auston
> 
> ...


lololololololololololol

Who or what is a Laine?

:auston


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Last 17 games:

Matthews: 14 G including 12 at even strength/5 A/19 P/+7/62 S
Laine: 7 G/6 A/13 P/+6/44 S

Laine was played on lines with such guys as Scheiffle, Ehlers, Wheeler and Little. :TayL

Matthews has played with Brown, Hyman and Nylander. ALL ROOKIES. :WTF

And people think these 2 are comparable? hillip2


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

hello @JM

How have you been?

I haven't read you mention AUSTON thorughout most of October, November and December when he wasn't performing... so I thought you had dieded


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



El Dandy said:


> hello @JM


Hello El Dandy :auston :mitch3



El Dandy said:


> How have you been?


pgu



El Dandy said:


> I haven't read you mention AUSTON thorughout most of October, November and December when he wasn't performing... so I thought you had dieded


wut?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

I'm so-so, thanks for asking!



JM said:


> wut?


What I mean is: I didn't *think* I had read many posts of yours that talked about how AUSTON was under-performing for most of October, November, and most of December.

Seeing as you are WF's Toronto Maple Leafs #1 Maple Leaf fan, I thought you had passed on and 2016 had claimed another etc etc

Does that clear things up? I apologize; I'm not good with teh words.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



El Dandy said:


> AUSTON was under-performing for most of October and December.


Wut?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



JM said:


> Wut?


Huh?

JM I hope you didn't twist an ankle jumping from the :mitch3 Train to the :auston Train this morning.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



El Dandy said:


> Huh?
> 
> JM I hope you didn't twist an ankle jumping from the :mitch3 Train to the :auston Train this morning.


Eggs plain how he under-performed in October and December. 

I am strapped to the front bumper of the lead engine of the :mitch2 train.

The comparison is between 2016 draft picks though which are :auston and Parker Lanes.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

@El Dandy stop editing posts.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



JM said:


> Eggs plain how he under-performed in October and December.
> 
> I am strapped to the front bumper of the lead engine of the :mitch2 train.
> 
> The comparison is between 2016 draft picks though which are :auston and Parker Lanes.


Wow? Oh, me?

Yes, from 10/15 to 12/17 (which would be most of OCT to most of DEC) AUSTON had 19 points in 29 games. Very...how do you say... MEH.

So your ankle is fine I trust? I have bad ankles from my years of skateboarding as a youth, so I always worry about people twisting them or breaking them.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

I have no problem accommodating any of you fine folks on my bandwagon as we roll towards that sweet, sweet ROTY Award. 

-AM

:auston


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Is it true that the only stat in which Laine is currently leading Matthews is number of times shooting the puck into your own net? :hmm:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



El Dandy said:


> Wow? Oh, me?
> 
> Yes, from 10/15 to 12/17 (which would be most of OCT to most of DEC) AUSTON had 19 points in 29 games. Very...how do you say... MEH.
> 
> So your ankle is fine I trust? I have bad ankles from my years of skateboarding as a youth, so I always worry about people twisting them or breaking them.


BUMP


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



El Dandy said:


> Wow? Oh, me?
> 
> Yes, from 10/15 to 12/17 (which would be most of OCT to most of DEC) AUSTON had 19 points in 29 games. Very...how do you say... MEH.
> 
> So your ankle is fine I trust? I have bad ankles from my years of skateboarding as a youth, so I always worry about people twisting them or breaking them.


And since November 15th, Parker Lane has 16 points in 25 games. What's your point?

16 / 25 * 29 = 18.56 < 19

All the while playing with seasoned players. :TayL


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



DA said:


> Is it true that the only stat in which Laine is currently leading Matthews is number of times shooting the puck into your own net? :hmm:


Sounds factual to me.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



JM said:


> And since November 15th, Parker Lane has 16 points in 25 games. What's your point?
> 
> 16 / 25 * 29 = 18.56 < 19
> 
> All the while playing with seasoned players. :TayL


Hey now friend, I never said Laine didn't struggle during whatever months or only has ____ points in _____ games. That's all you.

All I wrote was Auston was under performing for most of October all the way until most of December.

Am I wrong that from 10/15 to 12/17 AUSTON didn't live up to expectations?

I have a hunch you may not have realized how MEH AUSTON was because :mitch3 's Sombrero may have been blocking the score sheet during that time.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



El Dandy said:


> Hey now friend, I never said Laine didn't struggle during whatever months or only has ____ points in _____ games. That's all you.
> 
> All I wrote was Auston was under performing for most of October all the way until most of December.
> 
> ...


All I know is that :auston is GOAT 2016 draft pick.

I could counter and say Parker Lane isn't living up to expectations but my expectations were they he'd be inferior to :auston.

He's living up to all my expectations. Way to go Parker!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Dandy I was just adjusting to the pace of the game ffs. Give a rook a chance. Look at me go now.

- AM

:auston


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

JM now you're talking about opinions and stuff, I like to paint with FACTS and NUMBERS. All you have to write is:

*"El Dandy my friend, you are correct. I could not see the AUSTON's putrid stat line for most of October until most of December because :mitch3 's sombrero was distracting me. Also, I am sorry for not trading you Wayne Simmonds 2-years ago pls forgive me."*

Hey, I understand it is a very nice sombrero IMO perhaps the nicest I have seen since:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



El Dandy said:


> JM now you're talking about opinions and stuff, I like to paint with FACTS and NUMBERS. All you have to write is:
> 
> *"El Dandy my friend, you are correct. I could not see the AUSTON's putrid stat line for most of October until most of December because :mitch3 's sombrero was distracting me. Also, I am sorry for not trading you Wayne Simmonds 2-years ago pls forgive me."*
> 
> Hey, I understand it is a very nice sombrero IMO perhaps the nicest I have seen since:


Maybe I will write that after I finish watching all of :auston's December goal highlights.

I wouldn't wait for me though, this will take a while.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Takes you all day to load a highlight clip? 

Do you have like 56K dial-up up there? Is that internet cap a real thing? I thought it was just a myth like Kraft Dinner, poutine, all the CFL teams being named the RoughRiders, and milk in a bag.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



DA said:


> Is it true that the only stat in which Laine is currently leading Matthews is number of times shooting the puck into your own net? :hmm:


Laine has done more power play goals. And Laine has done less shots and only 1 goal less, so i wouldn't go casting Auston as GOAT newcomer just yet. Season ain't even halfway.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



El Dandy said:


> Takes you all day to load a highlight clip?
> 
> Do you have like 56K dial-up up there? Is that internet cap a real thing? I thought it was just a myth like Kraft Dinner, poutine, all the CFL teams being named the RoughRiders, and milk in a bag.


Takes me all day to get through all his goals. THAT'S HOW MANY THERE WERE. 



Banez said:


> Laine has done more power play goals. And Laine has done less shots and only 1 goal less, so i wouldn't go casting Auston as GOAT newcomer just yet. Season ain't even halfway.


:auston is GOAT 2016 draft pick. Imagine what else he could fit in my years end :banderas


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



JM said:


> :auston is GOAT 2016 draft pick. Imagine what else he could fit in my years end :banderas


If they stick with these teams and they do well in playoffs... imagine Auston vs. Laine in Stanley cup finals.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Don't get your hopes up cause I read somewhere Auston's favorite team is the Philadelphia Flyers so he's probably going there when he's done serving his sentence in Toronto.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Why can't we all just... GET ALONG? 










- AM 

:auston


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

man, that Weber tribute vid had me like :hogan


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Avs half season update time.

The Good:
- Rantanen is a top 6 player

The Bad:
- Literally everything else this season


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*










- AM

:auston


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

USA vs. Russia in the semis today!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



Auston said:


> - AM
> 
> :auston


If you're going to show an :auston highlight to sway the impartial viewers of this thread I think it's only fair that you show an equally as impressive Parker Lane highlight.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



JM said:


> If you're going to show an :auston highlight to sway the impartial viewers of this thread I think it's only fair that you show an equally as impressive Parker Lane highlight.


If you really go down to THAT road... 






LAINE :mark: :woo :woo :woo


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



Banez said:


> If you really go down to THAT road...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh were going down the road of multi-goal games?

How many 4 goal games does Parker Lane have?

:auston :mark: :woo :woo :woo


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

One of the best games I've seen in a long while. USA beats Russia in the shootout to advance to the WJC Finals tomorrow night. Although a shootout to decide a semi final game is dumb.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Canada was trying there best to make as many pretty plays as possible without doing anything productive. Thankfully they were able to have a strong second and stave of the Swedish attack. Could have used a goal or two but the Swedish tender is very impressive.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Gallagher and Byron being hurt in the same game means the Habs lineup is gonna look something like:

Pacioretty - Danault - Radulov
Lehkonen - Plekanec - Flynn
Carr - Mitchell - Andrighetto/Hudon
Farnham/Matteau/De la Rose - McCarron - Scherbak/Terry

Good god. fpalm


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Lord the Stars are trash.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



JM said:


> Oh were going down the road of multi-goal games?
> 
> How many 4 goal games does Parker Lane have?
> 
> :auston :mark: :woo :woo :woo


Why do you insist on misspelling his name.

speaking of LAINE... guess who took back the rookie lead in goals last night :woo :woo :woo


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

:trump :trump :trump


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

what an awesome gold medal final.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

One of the best hockey games I've seen. Shame it had to go to a shootout. A final should not have to be decided like that.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



starsfan24 said:


> One of the best hockey games I've seen. Shame it had to go to a shootout. A final should not have to be decided like that.


Agreed. The finish was really anticlimactic.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*



DA said:


> #NoMoreShootouts
> 
> #
> 
> ...


Bump

Elsewhere, the Leafs' playoffs rivals are losing games :nylander


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Intense, sloppy, and exciting game to watch as a fan last night. I wake up to friends on Facebook complaining that the Gold Medal shouldn't be decided on a skill competition but, like, BOTH teams had plenty of chances to ensure that it didn't make it to that point. 

That said, Thomas Chabot is the fucking truth.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Laine, Marner and Philly's WOATending.*



DA said:


> Bump
> 
> Elsewhere, the Leafs' playoffs rivals are losing games :nylander


I have a hard time believing that Boston, Ottawa, Tampa and Florida will win enough games to keep the Leafs out of the Playoffs.

The Leafs really are not ready to be a playoff team but the division is so crap this year.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



starsfan24 said:


> Lord the Stars are trash.




Try being a 23 year Red Wings fan right now.

I have no fucking idea what to do with myself without the playoffs.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Can somebody help? I am 99% sure this happened, but I can't find anything on the internet about it so maybe I dreamt it.

I can vaguely recall in the late 90's (I think) a tournament that was taped during the summer and then the games were shown in clip form each week during an intermission of one of the Hockey Night in Canada games every Saturday night.

It was a 4 on 4 tournament (3 on 3 maybe) and the teams were mixes of current NHL players. The games were played on a simulated pond and meant to feel like backyard hockey games.

Does anybody else remember this and can you provide me with any more information on it?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



Catalanotto said:


> Try being a 23 year Red Wings fan right now.
> 
> I have no fucking idea what to do with myself without the playoffs.


You may want talk with the gaggle of Leaf fans who are on here.

Maybe they can share some coping mechanisms? Give you some tips on how to find joy in tanking? (not that the Wings are quite tanking yet. Seasons like this are the calm before the full-burn-it-to-the-ground rebuild)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Can't relate to Wings fans atm because we are now a PLAYOFF TEAM~ :dance 



> Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



obby said:


> Can't relate to Wings fans atm because we are now a PLAYOFF TEAM~ :dance


obby you're missing the point imo

You have, what? at least 10 years of experience in this subject? Be a friend and pass the knowledge to fellow hockey fans in need of how to deal with a looming rebuild

In return, I'm sure @Catalanotto can let Leafs fans know what hockey in April and May looks like


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

can't seem to recall the past ten years all that well atm :hmm:

PLAYOFF TEAM :dancingpenguin


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

@obby are you saying you just jumped on the Leafs bandwaggon this year after good men like ZOMBO have suffered through the AKI BERG and RAYCROFT years? 

That's what it kind of sounds like you're saying m8


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



El Dandy said:


> You may want talk with the gaggle of Leaf fans who are on here.
> 
> Maybe they can share some coping mechanisms? Give you some tips on how to find joy in tanking? (not that the Wings are quite tanking yet. Seasons like this are the calm before the full-burn-it-to-the-ground rebuild)


:lmao

Honestly, that is the joke I have with most of my friends and my older brother because they are all Leaf fans.


We blanked LA 4-0 the other night, so, I am hoping this is the start of a turn around. We are 26th in the league, that is so fucking dirty -_-


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



El Dandy said:


> @obby are you saying you just jumped on the Leafs bandwaggon this year after good men like ZOMBO have suffered through the AKI BERG and RAYCROFT years?
> 
> That's what it kind of sounds like you're saying m8


Dandy trying his hardest to cure my amnesia :mj2


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Colorado & Arizona's goal differential :lmao Jesus H. Christ


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



El Dandy said:


> @obby are you saying you just jumped on the Leafs bandwaggon this year after good men like ZOMBO have suffered through the AKI BERG and RAYCROFT years?


Aki was that bad? I'm asking because i know the name, i just dont know what he got (if anything) done in the team.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Laine was leveled tonight in open ice. 

Ouch.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817905747317129218
Dallas Stars hockey.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Laine has a concussion.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



Bucky Barnes said:


> Laine was leveled tonight in open ice.
> 
> Ouch.


Sheifele should probably send Parker Lane an edible arrangement or something for laying him out to dry with the suicide pass.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Wild scoring 7 goals on Carey Price.. not his finest hour i guess :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Stars are somehow three points out of third in our division. Don't understand how, but I'll take it.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



Banez said:


> Wild scoring 7 goals on Carey Price.. not his finest hour i guess :lol


He's been shit since December 1st and supported by our offense in backwards ass world.

7-5-3 with a .892 SV% and 2.93 GAA since December 1. The fact that Price is posting those numbers and we've still won more games with him in net than we've lost is miraculous considering his play and the injuries to Galchenyuk, Shaw, Gallagher, Pateryn, Markov and Byron (returned a couple of games ago). Oh, and Desharnais, but he's lost his spot on this team.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

These Leafs rookies just keep on scoring :banderas


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

I am beginning to fear that Toronto MIGHT actually make the playoffs.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



RKing85 said:


> I am beginning to fear that Toronto MIGHT actually make the playoffs.


It could very well be Leafs, Habs and Sens from the atlantic just one season after no canadian teams made the playoffs.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Carey Price, pls stop being an asshole.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

10pts behind the Habs, with 4 games in hand, and Price playing like he is Swiss Cheese

Beginning to think they might be catchable


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

My Red Wings have won 3 in a row, beating the Penguins, Habs and Bruins.

I almost don't know how to react, it's been so long since multiple W's.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Hope the Stars just decide to sell soon. A lot of dead weight that could be moved.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

the schedule unbalance this year is insane. Just over the halfway point of the season and the Sens have SIX games in hand on the Bruins.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

The Stars are 2-9 in overtimes this year!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Flyers finally won a game.

That 10 game win streak feels like it was years and years ago 

:hogan


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Nashville climbing up, i like it


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



Banez said:


> Nashville climbing up, i like it


Praise be to Prince Filip :bow


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



El Dandy said:


> Flyers finally won a game.
> 
> That 10 game win streak feels like it was years and years ago
> 
> :hogan


Giroux scored a goal too.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Okay, this was beautiful :banderas

https://twitter.com/myregularface/status/823712731085803521


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*










Discuss.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Leafs rookies :banderas

:auston :mitch2 :nylander

Think I might have to make some smilies for Zach Hyman and Downtown Connor Brown. Just a couple of good ol' Ontario boys :mj2

Both are scoring and both are great on one of the league's best PKs (Hyman with dem SH goals :mark

Hyman seems like the nicest guy who every lived

Oh and Zaitsev is there too 

Edit: Forgot to note that the Leafs might end up breaking the record for rookie scoring by a team in a single season. The record is 330pts by the Jets rookies of 92/93 I believe, and the Leafs rookies are currently on like 180pts


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823753801253453824


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Current tank standings. Gonna be tough to catch Arizona and Colorado. Stars might have to settle for 4th.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



DA said:


> Leafs rookies :banderas
> 
> :auston :mitch2 :nylander
> 
> ...


I like how heavily involved in hockey you've become over the years.







Just a damn shame you had to be a Leafs fan.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

The Stars just had a 3 on 0 in overtime and missed the net. Then proceed to lose in a shootout. :booklel


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Everyone take turns saying something nice about the Toronto Maple Leafs.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

28 of the 30 teams in the league are either in a playoff spot or within 4 points of a playoff spot.

Fuck Bettman and his parity..


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



RKing85 said:


> 28 of the 30 teams in the league are either in a playoff spot or within 4 points of a playoff spot.
> 
> Fuck Bettman and his parity..


This is not a bad thing. The race in the last 10 games for example is going to be insane.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Freddy Andersen with his first back to back shutouts :sundin


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



JM said:


> Everyone take turns saying something nice about the Toronto Maple Leafs.


BUMP.

I guess I will start.

The Toronto Maple Leafs are a better hockey team than the Detroit Red Wings.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



JM said:


> Everyone take turns saying something nice about the Toronto Maple Leafs.


I'll start:

In spite of them being around for 100-years, the Toronto Maple Leafs are arguably the best organization that has never won more than 45 games in a season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



El Dandy said:


> I'll start:
> 
> In spite of them being around for 100-years, the Toronto Maple Leafs are arguably the best organization that has never won more than 45 games in a season.


They must be getting close to being on pace to beat that record. Imagine beating that record only ONE SEASON after trying their record for most losses :banderas


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



starsfan24 said:


> Current tank standings. Gonna be tough to catch Arizona and Colorado. Stars might have to settle for 4th.


Not even a good year to tank. Not the best draft.



RKing85 said:


> 28 of the 30 teams in the league are either in a playoff spot or within 4 points of a playoff spot.
> 
> *Fuck Bettman and his parity..*


Huh? The parity is awesome. The races at the end are going to be exciting as fuck.

It sucks for someone who wants to see a bunch of seller/buyer trades at the deadline, but screw that.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

lot of finns scored goals in these games today. I like it 

And Laine is back :woo


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Stars won a hockey game. :drose


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

watched 2 minutes of the all star skills competition.....even the announcers sounded bored.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

@El Dandy Simmonds smiley on the way


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Islanders getting evicted.

Quebec City???? haha. of course not. Half joking/Half serious, Honolulu will get a NHL team before Quebec City.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Stars score 6 goals in a game? :aries2


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Sebastian Aho made hat trick vs. Flyers. :woo


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Hitchcock canned.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Red Wings really doing their best to break the streak.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Holy shit! Colorado wins! First victory in almost a month.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Sid with 30 goals in 47 games, just an amazing athlete.

Hoping someway we get 5 Canada teams in the playoffs.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



RKing85 said:


> Islanders getting evicted.
> 
> Quebec City???? haha. of course not. Half joking/Half serious, Honolulu will get a NHL team before Quebec City.


I think the islanders will work something out with the Barclay or go back to Nassau in the end.

Canes will probably go to Quebec .

Arizona will probably get saved again at the last minute by worsley and politicians. I think they're staying put in the same arena.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Granlund with a hat trick... what is with finns scoring these hat tricks atm :lol


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Coach Hak has seemingly healthy scratched :ghost and Konecny indefinitely all because of youthful mistakes. I can get :ghost because he is p bad at his actual position, but damn him to hell if he stunts Konecny's growth. Big deal he has taken penalties and a few game misconducts? He's a high motor player who plays with JAM even though he's 5 ft nothing..

I'm really starting to lose patience with this man.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Claude Julien fired by Boston. Oh man how I want the Stars to fire Ruff and nab him.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



USAUSA1 said:


> I think the islanders will work something out with the Barclay or go back to Nassau in the end.


They are losing money for the Barclay Center with the Islanders and they instead can make money doing other thing in the Islanders place, so they really want the Islanders out. As for Nassau, they could play a game or two back there which I believe they will anyways but they cut down the seating below the NHL standards, so I doubt the NHL would allow them back full-time.



starsfan24 said:


> Claude Julien fired by Boston. Oh man how I want the Stars to fire Ruff and nab him.


Unfortunately, it was time for Julien to go for the Bruins. But he did a great job for the B's and I thank him for that. Julien will find another job soon.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Holy fuck.

My Red Wings Nation is in mourning today.

Our owner, Mike Ilitch, dead at 87.

Childhood blown.

Wow.


http://www.theglobeandmail.com/spor...-wings-and-tigers-dies-at-87/article33990585/


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Hawks finally get a win against the Jets this season.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

That Stars-Preds game. :done 

And the penalty sheet :lmao




> 3rd	07:58 Minor	2	Ryan Johansen Tripping against Adam Cracknell
> 3rd	04:54 Minor	2	Viktor Arvidsson Hi-sticking against Jamie Oleksiak
> 3rd	00:22 Minor	2	Jordie Benn Hooking against Viktor Arvidsson
> 2nd	19:15 Bench Minor	2	Too many men/ice served by Brett Ritchie
> ...


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

This fucking franchise is going to trade Galchenyuk, I just know it. Ughhhh, I literally just saw this story unfold with Subban this past summer and now they're going to deal Galchenyuk.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Why would they trade him? Who are they looking to get back?

I read Duchene's name be tossed back, which is LMAO and a lateral move at best. Doesn't make any fucking sense for either team IMO (especially for the Avs. They need to trade Duchene or Lando for a dman who has top pair potential. Don't know if teams are looking to move those kinds of players, tho).


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Habs fans rejoice! Therrien has been fired!

Julien is in.

Can't make this stuff up.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

:done


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

THIS IS THE BEST DAY OF MY LIFE


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

I'm not surprised that Claude is back with the Habs.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*





 @JM @MoxleyMoxx @RatedR10 @DA @El Dandy @Banez @Ignignokt @obby @starsfan24 @RKing85 @Buttermaker @El Conquistador @Joel Anthony @DesolationRow @RetepAdam. @thatpornguyfrombostoniforgetthenameof


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*





:shockedpunk


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Freddy Andersen with another shutout as the Leafs win 7-0 :sundin :side:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Great news everybody: the Flyers didn't lose today :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

:lol @A$AP :done

Canadiens dumped Michel Therrien to get back with their ex on St. Valentine's Day...

Ouch. :cudi

SHARKS, by the way! :mark: @Obfuscation


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Can the Stars fire Ruff yet? I wanted Julien so bad. Damnit.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Laine with another hat trick :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



A$AP said:


> @JM @MoxleyMoxx @RatedR10 @DA @El Dandy @Banez @Ignignokt @obby @starsfan24 @RKing85 @Buttermaker @El Conquistador @Joel Anthony @DesolationRow @RetepAdam. @thatpornguyfrombostoniforgetthenameof


https://streamable.com/n6mdc"]https://streamable.com/n6mdc


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> https://streamable.com/n6mdc"]https://streamable.com/n6mdc


Oh

My

God 

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Edit:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

I still find it funny that you have to speak French in order to be the head coach of the Habs. I understand it but it's still funny. I remember when Cunneyworth was the interim coach a few years back and they made a big stink about it because he didn't speak the language. The last time that the head coach didn't speak French was in 1970-1971 with Al O'Neil as the coach. And they made a big stink too. And guy won them the cup too.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

We've gone into Alberta for this lil road trip and have gotten smacked 2 nights in a row.

Hmmm, the time has come for Based Hextall to actually make a move or else I'll turn on him, too.

Fire the coach or make a trade. Something has to be done here because this shit will not fix itself.

All I know is that we're having problems scoring goals over the last 6 weeks; meanwhile Coach Hak thinks the best way to solve that remedy is to scratch :ghost every couple of games... eventhough offensive flash and gamebreaking offensive ability is :ghost only attribute. Unfortunately because of nepotism, I don't think he gets fired.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/832434990164099073
:liquor


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



El Dandy said:


> We've gone into Alberta for this lil road trip and have gotten smacked 2 nights in a row.
> 
> Hmmm, the time has come for Based Hextall to actually make a move or else I'll turn on him, too.
> 
> ...












Its ok. Vandevelde PEB will come through for us.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/832724285508644864
savage rice


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

G's name is in the rumor mill.

Hextall don't you fucking dare. 

Take the C off of him first and let's see how things work out. Or, how about you trade either Schenn or Voracek. Both are equally as useless.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Schenn gets those PP goals. He can be useful somewhere.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



Bucky Barnes said:


> Schenn gets those PP goals. He can be useful somewhere.


tbh he's a dime-a-dozen top 6 guy, and is really just a really really poor man's Wayne Simmonds. Plus, Giroux is one of the best PP boys in the NHL, so moving G would only hurt a guy like Schenn's production.

Trade Schenn or Voracek and then give their money to Simmonds. We've got to pay Wayne soon. If he leaves, well, I don't even want to think about this team without WAYNE.

I just know there are other ways to shake the room than by trading G.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Do you think it is time to bring in Hagg, Sanheim or Morin.

They can't be worse than whatever the hell we have already. I am looking at you Streit, Del Zotto...


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



Bucky Barnes said:


> Do you think it is time to bring in Hagg, Sanheim or Morin.
> 
> They can't be worse than whatever the hell we have. I am looking at you Streit, Del Zotto...


So long Coach Hak will play him and not sit him in the pressbox, then I'd be all for calling up Morin (or Hagg. Probably Hagg cause he has the lowest ceiling of the 3, so it'll be w/e if Hak is gonna play mental games with them like he does :ghost)

Hopefully any of Shultz, MDZ, and Streit are traded by the deadline.

Actually, I'm overreacting with WAYNE there is time to clear some space. He's under contract for another 2-years. Only paying him 3.975 what a steal! I just don't want us to do anything rash. Not good business to trade franchise players just because of a team's temporary cold streak.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Toronto vs. Winnipeg Part II tonight.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

I don't like the bye weeks. Not being able to watch the Stars for 5 days is weird.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Fell asleep after the first quarter last night and missed a classic, but of course I stayed wide awake for the game in Winnipeg where the Jets came from 4-0 to win :mj2

LEAFS THO :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Jesus Price is back thank god


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Filip with back to back hat tricks :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Granlund dominating Minnesota's own leaderboard. Wonder if Minnesota is now gonna melt down on playoffs like Anaheim used to while Boudreau was coach.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Let the Dallas fire sale begin. Eaves to Anaheim for a conditional 2nd. Could become a first.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

holy Christ I didn't realize the train went THAT far off the rails in Dallas

It's a 2-year old ice cold take, but they need to be trying to get Ben Bishop... or are they not even a starting goalie away anymore?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



El Dandy said:


> holy Christ I didn't realize the train went THAT far off the rails in Dallas
> 
> It's a 2-year old ice cold take, but they need to be trying to get Ben Bishop... or are they not even a starting goalie away anymore?


Yep. Hasn't been a great year, coaching staff should be gone already but they'll be out at the end of the year. Hoping for a run at signing Bishop in the offseason.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



El Dandy said:


> holy Christ I didn't realize the train went THAT far off the rails in Dallas


Train went far off in Dallas... and Columbus had 15 or so winstreak this season.. where has world come to :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Then we go beat the Coyotes, who we're trying to catch in the tank standings. Nothing is going right in Dallas this season.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

30 goals :auston

Meanwhile, Dallas coming back from 2-0 down against the Bruins rn :mark:

This race for the playoffs in the Atlantic is getting far too close for my liking

Edit: Fuck the Stars


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Habs dominate Toronto lirl

feels nice to see clear improvement under Julien in performance, results will come. Bergevin still needs to put together a better group.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



DA said:


> 30 goals :auston
> 
> Meanwhile, Dallas coming back from 2-0 down against the Bruins rn :mark:
> 
> ...


Sorry. Trade deadline should be an interesting one.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Jesus I didn't realize the wheels have fallen off of Tampa, too.

Doing worse than the Flyers and as many points as Buffalo


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Tampa trades Bishop to Los Angeles.

Hmmm seems odd. Kind of pissed the Flyers didn't try (not that he even really fits into our core's age group nor do I think we should be buying, so I digress)

EDIT: Also Martin Hanzal and Ryan White (not THAT Ryan White) to Minny for a 1st and x2 2nd round picks. Seems like an absurd price but Hanzal is p good when healthy. However, the boy gets injured more than Kris Letang.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

WHAT THE FUCK :CENA

What does this mean for Quick :hmm:


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Damn.Wierd trade since Budaj had played well while Quick was out and Bishop's contract expiring.

EDIT: Bishop would have been great since both Flyers goalies are so bad. Could we have even been able to afford his salary, especially since I think he is in the last year of his contract as well?

With both Mason and Nuevirth being UFAs, I doubt we can get any type of return in a trade for them.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



Bucky Barnes said:


> Bishop would have been great since both Flyers goalies are so bad. Could we have even been able to afford his salary, especially since I think he is in the last year of his contract as well.
> 
> With both Mason and Nuevirth of them being UFA, I doubt we can get any type of return in a trade for them.


Yeah my only concern with Bishop is that he's gonna be 31 and hasn't exactly been playing at a high level. I honestly think our best bet is for it to come from within and hope for Stolarz or maybe try for Darling if the contract were right.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Good thing is that Bishop is definitely a pure rental, so there's that slim chance the Stars get him in free agency.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



El Dandy said:


> Yeah my only concern with Bishop is that he's gonna be 31 and hasn't exactly been playing at a high level. I honestly think our best bet is for it to come from within and hope for Stolarz or maybe try for Darling if the contract were right.


Yeah, I think everyone is hoping Stolarz pans out. It was a shame he didn't get more of a look while Neuvirth was out njured though. Though it looks like both he and Lyon have been struggling lately for the Phantoms.

Still though, we have decent GK prospects. Sandström and Hart are both a few seasons away as well.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Hawks with a nice hard fought win over the Blues. Now they're 9-1-0 in their last 10 games. :kane


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

3 midcard trades go down:

- Brian Boyle traded to TOR
- The Other J Benn traded to MTL
- Notorious Hair puller Alex Burrows traded to OTT


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Get a hot prospect and losing that scumbag Burrows is a win win tbh :mj 

Think Dallas may regret trading their captain's brother tbhayley


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

yeah Jamie Benn gonna request a trade to the Habs this summer. Perfect.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

tbh I'd hope Benn isn't a mark and recognizes that it's just business.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

YESSS Bye Jordie :tripsscust


LET THE TANKING COMMENCE 

:rusevcrush


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

My friend texted me "Habs got Benn" this afternoon, just to fuck with me. He got me good.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Wow, Bishop to the Kings? For what reason?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Shattenkirk traded to Washington

Them CAPS loading up for that 2nd round exit :mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



El Conquistador said:


> Wow, Bishop to the Kings? For what reason?


A couple of things I think, they have a ton of back to backs down the stretch trying to make the playoffs. Another would possibly be they don't know about Quick's health but he started tonight so.

The Caps tho. Good lord.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

a NHL trade deadline week where actual trade with actual players is happening!?!?!?! This is a first.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

watch this Burrows-Dahlen deal turn out like the Erat-Forsberg deal :lmao


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*

Granlund with that awesome solo goal in OT :woo


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

How many goals is Simmonds looking to put up on my lowly Avs tonight. Not wasting any time getting that hat trick to kick the game off.

:edit. Vorachek stole his third goal now I see.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*



El Dandy said:


> tbh I'd hope Benn isn't a mark and recognizes that it's just business.


Update - Jamie followed us (Habs) on Twitter. It begins. :mark::mark::mark:



Desharnais is gone!!! And we actually got an NHLer for him!!! :mark: With the surplus of LHD, I fully expect Beaulieu or Emelin -- more so Beaulieu -- to be gone tomorrow.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*



RatedR10 said:


> Update - Jamie followed us (Habs) on Twitter. It begins. :mark::mark::mark:


Oh no. He's gone. What are you giving us for him. Unless you want to wait 8 years.

Oduya gone now too. Minimal return but he was hurt for a good portion of the year. Hope he can stay healthy for Chicago.

Picks wise we need a Chicago Vs. Anaheim WCF.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836771779708338180
:trips5 :trips5 :trips5


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

*OH

MY 

GOD

YES

THIS

CAN'T 

BE

REAL

LIFE*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:​


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Is it too late to make the thread title about the Blue Jackets?*



chargebeam said:


> My friend texted me "Habs got Benn" this afternoon, just to fuck with me. He got me good.


Get some better friends :gucci

Also the price for Benn would inspire more fear than excitement.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

this year is the last chance for the Caps I think, will all the free agents they will lose end of this year.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Bishop looks so fucking stupid in a Kings jersey.. That trade made absolutely no sense for the Kings.. Two number ones doesn't make any sense, especially when the goalie you traded for him has carried the team all year.. And Erik Cernak was involved to be the tip of the stupidity ice berg.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

The Stars won like idiots and are messing up their tank status.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*



Buttermaker said:


> Bishop looks so fucking stupid in a Kings jersey.. That trade made absolutely no sense for the Kings.. Two number ones doesn't make any sense, especially when the goalie you traded for him has carried the team all year.. And Erik Cernak was involved to be the tip of the stupidity ice berg.


And yet...

Those bastards will probably somehow rummage another cup win. :subban2


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*



A$AP said:


> *OH
> 
> MY
> 
> ...


That excited for Steve "5th in the league in faceoff's, bud" Ott? :subban5


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> That excited for Steve "5th in the league in faceoff's, bud" Ott? :subban5


:subban2


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Happy deadline day! Hopefully the Stars trade everyone.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Looks like Fleury wont be traded. As a Pens fan, I feel terrible for him. It's all about the money, but I wish he could go out in a better way.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Sharp is too injured to be traded :mj2


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Iginla to the Kings.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

HF Flyers is melting down and turning on Hextall because he re-signed Bellemare to 1.45 million x 2 years :lmao

Now calling for the good ole days when Paul Holmgren was the GM and don't realize that a big reason why we have personnel issues on defense is because of short sighted shit moves by Homer and that Hextall is still cleaning up Homer's mess.

Insufferable bunch of ********** 

:ha

I mean at least wait and see if he moves Streit or MDZ. I'll be annoyed if they are still here, but for fuck's sake.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*



starsfan24 said:


> Iginla to the Kings.


Avs get a conditional 4th round pick in return. Conditions are that they only get it if the Kings make the playoffs and Iginla re-signs. Also, Colorado's retaining 50% of his salary for this season.

Avs pretty much get nothing out of this but a roster spot. Nice thing to do for the guy, though. I'm sure players take note about that kind of thing. Which franchises treat its guys right.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*



RetepAdam. said:


> Nice thing to do for the guy, though. I'm sure players take note about that kind of thing. Which franchises treat its guys right.


It would be nice, but I seriously doubt players care.

If players cared, nobody would ever sign with us or a team like the Rangers.

For us, just within the last few years of players who have shown commitment to the Flyers but the Flyers didn't reciprocate:

Sign Richards to a life time deal -> traded
Sign Carter to a lifetime deal -> traded
Sign JVR to a 5 year deal -> traded
Sign Briere to a huge deal -> bought out
Sign Bryz to a big deal -> bought out
Sign Talbot to a big term -> traded
Sign MacDonald to a big deal -> sent down to the AHL (now back up ugh)
Sign Lecavalier to a big deal -> Disaster from day 1 and eventually traded

Money talks (winning helps, too). 

:vince$


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837041617102073856
:rock5 Ok Jim.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

smh Bergevin building a team like it's 2011.



El Dandy said:


> HF Flyers is melting down and turning on Hextall because he re-signed Bellemare to 1.45 million x 2 years :lmao
> 
> Now calling for the good ole days when Paul Holmgren was the GM and don't realize that a big reason why we have personnel issues on defense is because of short sighted shit moves by Homer and that Hextall is still cleaning up Homer's mess.
> 
> ...


are you back on HF jabroni


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

#shotsfired


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*



RatedR10 said:


> are you back on HF jabroni


That depends

You know, I hear they had a p good wrestling section

:mj


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

PK Subban's tribute video and his reaction to it choked me up tonight

Price is back to GOD mode too. rice



El Dandy said:


> That depends
> 
> You know, I hear they had a p good wrestling section
> 
> :mj


well I'm there, duh


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

THIRD PERIOD LEAFS STRIKE AGAIN. STILL SHIT AT SHOOTOUTS TOO

My gawd

The Kings first goal was fucking ridiculous too. Kopitar's shot was going about 5 miles wide and high, but then it smacks Zaitsev in the head, and redirects into the goal


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Stars could've still kind of sort of been in it, but blow a 2 goal lead (3-1 heh) and lose 5-4. So now it's full on team tank. Needed a Nucks win last night.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*



DA said:


> THIRD PERIOD LEAFS STRIKE AGAIN. STILL SHIT AT SHOOTOUTS TOO
> 
> My gawd
> 
> The Kings first goal was fucking ridiculous too. Kopitar's shot was going about 5 miles wide and high, but then it smacks Zaitsev in the head, and redirects into the goal


I have Kopi in two of my leagues so I'll take the goals anyway they come :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

That PK tribute tho :subban2

Fuck the Habs for being a heartless organization. Great player, great guy, and great in the community. PK should have been a lifer. This post fails to mention how poor of a trade it was for Montreal, too. They did the same thing when Patrick Roy was becoming too charismatic and bigger than the organization. 

It was a classy tribute, however. Well done in that sense. :subban3


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

I'm sure Subban takes homage in knowing that the coach who ran him out of town, Therrien, is no longer employed by the Canadiens.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

He should have been a lifer. One of the few players who knows what it means to be a Hab imo. They tried to claim he was bigger than the team, but no fucking way. He bled those colours.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

The Avs are one of the worst hockey teams I have ever seen in my entire life. Holy shit.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*



A$AP said:


> The Avs are one of the worst hockey teams I have ever seen in my entire life. Holy shit.


They are p much the pre-McJesus Oilers: a team run by a clueless old boys club who are ruining potential all-stars.

Don't know how they fix it, either, given they are apparently expecting a premium price for under performing players.

Read rumors that they asked the Habs for Galchenyuk, Sergachev, and a 1st for Duchene. That's lunacy. I would probably rather have Galchenyuk over Duchene, then you factor in the other pieces it's just laughable. 

Don't get me wrong, selling low on guys is hardly the solution but their core is rotten. The mess won't clean itself up and probably need to burn it down and fire everybody. Get someone like Paul Fenton from Nashville to be the GM. He knows a thing or two about drafting and developing quality dmen.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Galchenyuk is better than Duchene with the exception of skating and FOs, but both of those things are things that can be worked on. Sergachev being included WITH Chucky and a 1st is dumb as fuck. There's starting high in negotiations and then there's going completely stupid which is what Sakic did.


Habs identity as changed like crazy with all these deadline additions. That game vs. NYR was probably one of, if not the best game they've played for a full 60 in a decade. The physicality, aggressive forecheck, puck control, etc. was off the charts. Getting bigger + Julien... fun.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*



El Dandy said:


> It would be nice, but I seriously doubt players care.
> 
> If players cared, nobody would ever sign with us or a team like the Rangers.
> 
> ...


Not an apples to apples comparison. This is trading a guy just so he has a chance to win the Cup, not trading someone because they've underperformed or there was a good deal on the table.

It's more akin to the Warriors honoring their deal with Jose Calderon, even though they ended up waiving him immediately afterwards.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Playoffs are shaping up nicely. If the PO's started now:


Pittsburgh-Columbus
Capitals-Leafs

Canadiens-Rangers
Senators-Bruins

Minnesota-St Louis
Chicago-Nashville

San Jose-Edmonton
Calgary-Anaheim


Potential to have some great matchups in the first round and further down the line too if it stays this way


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

I think I'll bandwagon Calgary in the West (Although a Chicago-Anaheim WCF would be great for pick purposes for the Stars) and Lumbus in the East.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

LEAFS :mark:

Beat a playoffs rival and the Bruins lost too :mark: Gotta take advantage of them being on their West Coast Canada trip

Edit: Nvm, their next game is against the LEAFS :done


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

The steak...Is over :auston


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*



Spoiler: picture















how this isn't offside is beyond me :lmao


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

The Leafs have swept the Bruins in this season series :mark:

It was 4-1 at one point in every game :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

:WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Stars decide to win a game now....:aries2


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844336175636774913
that is insane.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*



deepelemblues said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844336175636774913
> that is insane.


It's a combination of Crosby being extraordinary and the Buffalo Sabres being the Buffalo Sabres :trips5


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Third in the Atlantic. 

Nine game point streak for Nylander. 

Nazem Kadri is a 30 goal scorer. 

:sundin


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

20 goals for Nylander

Go collect that bonus, brother :nylander


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Leafsbox









Just start the playoffs already :mj2


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Man I hope they never break up Nylander and Matthews kada



A$AP said:


> Just start the playoffs already :mj2


As a Leafs fan, I agree.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Ok ummmmmmmmm


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845071442341441538


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

fucking gross.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

:nylander

Nylander 10 game points streak - Leafs rookie record

Marner 40 assists - ties Leafs rookie record

6 Leafs with at least 50pts 

Bruins lost again

:banderas


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

LEAFS :mark:

:nylander
:mitch2
:auston

Agreed, start the playoffs imo.

Or maybe we should catch Montreal and Ottawa first :mitch3


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Not NHL related but anyone watching this College Hockey game on ESPN between BU and UND?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Wonder how long until Jets sack that sack of shit of a coach. How do you keep playing teams best scorer in Laine in 2nd lineup when he would make so much more in 1st lineup.

And he's doing it because "his teammates have become slower" like wtf is that even for an excuse or explanation. If the lineups scoring percentage is better with Laine than without, wouldn't the logical decision to keep the trio together? Not break it apart because "the two other guys seem to be less efficient".

Gotta love this 'god' treatment Crosby has, he could kill a player on the ice and the commentators would be like "nvm that, did you see the goal he made after that? that was amazing!"


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Preds won, Hawks lost (7-0 :subban3), Blues lost, Mild lost..

It was a good day :subban3


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*






This is impressive even for NHL player standards.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Auston Matthews breaks Wendel Clark's rookie scoring record for the Leafs :auston


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

http://www.espn.com/nhl/recap?gameId=400885525

"Clipped Wings" :mj2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Nice dominant win by Chicago tonight. Scored 4 goals in the 1st and kept the lead this time around unlike the previous game. 5 different players got goals and Crawford played well after getting the previous game off. (Y)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

McKenzie reporting a seven year contract for Zaitsev in Toronto :surprise:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*



obby said:


> McKenzie reporting a seven year contract for Zaitsev in Toronto :surprise:


:banderas

LEAFS :mark:

MARNER BREAKING THE LEAFS ROOKIE ASSISTS RECORD :mark:

TWO MORE POINTS :mark:

ONLY TWO POINTS BEHIND THE SENS NOW :mark:

Guys, I am getting excited, not gonna lie


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

One win more Preds, you can do it :woo


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

NHL willnot participate in Olympics 2018 :bieksa


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Total bummer

Will be interesting to see what guys like Ovechkin and Malkin do; same with the many other Euros who have spoken out about how they value Olympic gold and national pride over the NHL


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Unbelievable choke job in the last stretch here by the Sens. I mean bravo boys. :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

These Leafs rookies seem to be equaling or breaking records every night :banderas

Got a bit stiff at that Nylander assist/Matthews goal. Not gonna lie (or even keep it a secret tbhendo)

Caps v Leafs(McElhinney) and Tampa v Boston tonight :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

the Bruins need to piss off so we get a Battle of Ontario first round match-up


----------



## Amphetamean (Mar 26, 2017)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

I see that this is the hockey thread. So is this just 73 pages of everyone wishing their own team the best of luck? 

Did we lose the ability to function period?

Go Caps lolz


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

1 week to playoffs:mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Absolutely infuriating to think back at the MORONIC losses earlier in the season when all the Leafs need rn is just ONE point

Last two games are Pens and Columbus. FUCK


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Maple Leaf fans are shitting themselves right now.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

FUCKING HABS

Ok, if I'm looking at the standings correctly, the Pens are locked into the position they are now - they can't catch the Caps and can't be caught by any team behind them. So they should definitely rest all their best players tonight imo :agree: Malkin and Letang already injured, no nee to risk Crosby and Kessel :agree:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

it would have to be the Maple leaf goalie to get hurt this close to the playoffs


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

THE TORONTO MAPLE LEAFS HAVE MADE THE PLAYOFFS

HEH HEH HEH HEH

HUH HUH HUH

HO HO HO 

:auston


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Been a lot of these OT losses lately it seems. :francis

Doesn't matter now though, playoff time. And Hawks got home-ice throughout the Western conference. :jbutler


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

roud 

Anderson stay safe plz.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Man, this is lame. Leafs beat Boston 4-0 in the season series and they don't get ahead in the standings unless they get a point. Tonight was bad enough, now the Leafs have to get something tomorrow. Stupid ROW lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

:WOO

Feels good man


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

hoping and praying for Leafs/Sens in round 1 of the playoffs.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*






Tonight's intro to Hockey Night In Canada :banderas


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Thank the lord this season is over.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

so a big goal for Golden Kap, eh? Seems to have a knack for those :mj


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Really hoping for TOR/OTT.

Fully expecting Galchenyuk to be traded this summer too.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

LINDY WON'T RETURN AS COACH. 

:WOO


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

That does it. Leafs vs Capitals


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

100 pts for McJesus :trips8


no Battle of Ontario/Alberta/California :mj2 well maybe we'll get at least one of those in the 2nd round.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Give me Montreal vs. Boston in round two then.

This thread title needs updating.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Good luck to everyone's teams in the playoffs.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

Change thread to *REAL SEASON DISCUSSION THREAD* pls


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*

first gut instinct picks with 2 seconds of thought put into them.

NY Rangers in 7
Ottawa in 6
Washington in 5
Pittsburgh in 5
Chicago in 6
Minnesota in 5
Edmonton in 7
Calgary in 7


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*



RKing85 said:


> first gut instinct picks with 2 seconds of thought put into them.
> 
> NY Rangers in 7
> Ottawa in 6
> ...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Guys the trade deadline is tomorrow*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851421878094835713
:wtf2 :done


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: hockey*

Fuck, Edmonton owned my sharks all year, was actually rooting to get Anaheim in the first round. Oilers have to many game changers, mainly McDavid. Need Jones to play lights out in the net to have a chance! Go Sharks.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: hockey*

Anybody but Pittsburgh. 
Or Chicago. 
Or New York.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: hockey*

I just want Toronto to compete and show growth this series. Chances of winning are slim but there's a huge opportunity to learn things for next year when they (legitimately) could be a contender.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: hockey*

Heads rolling in LA; Lombardi and Sutter are out.

A team like Colorado should be getting together Clueless Joe's severance package and making an offer to Lombardi. The man built a contender from scratch in San Jose and LA. Now, him trying to fight father time and keep a championship window open is another thing. He has been very poor at that, but at least he's been able to get championship windows open to begin with. Just wish someone with a vision would take control in Colorado. Young careers are being absolutely wasted in Denver but it doesn't have to be that way.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: hockey*

Hawks are winning the cup this year, brahs. They'll go unimpeded in the West. Sharks took a step down, Corey Perry sucks for the Ducks now, we own Minnesota and Nashville, etc,. Does anyone legitimately think the Hawks aren't going to the finals? I wanted no part of STL because of Tarasenko. Glad we got Nashville.

Just hoping Ovi gets bounced in the first round.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: hockey*

LA going full old boys club.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: hockey*



Chad 2 Badd said:


> LA going full old boys club.


Will be interesting to see which way the pendulum swings.

Will it swing the way of the Flyers/Hurricanes -or- will it go the other way like it did with the Oilers/Avalanche/Stars?

At least Blake worked as an assistant GM under Lombardi, so he's not going in completely blind like Sakic. There's that. I guess.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: hockey*

PLAYOFFS BEGIN TONIGHT :mark:

Leafs over Caps in 7 (I DON'T CARE WHAT YOU THINK, GO FUCK YOURSELVES)
Pens over Columbus in 6
Habs over Rangers in 6
Bruins over Sens in 6
Preds over Blackhawks in 7
Wild over Blues in 6
Oilers over Sharks in 7
Ducks over Flames in 6


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: hockey*

I'll go:
*
Washington over Toronto in 6* (would not surprise me if Toronto really push the Caps; Washington did not impress me one bit last year. They barely handled the Flyers WOAT D and G when they should've dominated us in a sweep + we were without Couturier. Will still root for OV and Backstrom to finally at least make a conference final, tho)
*Pittsburgh over Columbus in 7* (tough draw for the Jackets after the season they just had. Hope I am wrong cause fuck Pittsburgh)
*Canadiens over Rangers in 5*
*Senators over Bruins in 7*

*Ducks over Flames in 6
Oilers over Sharks in 6
Wild over Blues in 5
Blackhawks over Predators in 5* (hope I am dead wrong pls win Nashville)


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: hockey*

Washington takes Toronto in 5 (Toronto wins game 3, loses the rest) 
Jackets beat Pittsburgh in 7 (The Penguins are the peewee team sans Letang) 
Sens over Bruins in 7
Canadians defeat Rangers in 7 

Flames beat ducks in 6 
Wild beat blues in 6 
Oilers beat sharks in 7 
Hawks over Nashville in 5 (regular season for show, post season for dough)


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: hockey*



DA said:


> PLAYOFFS BEGIN TONIGHT :mark:
> 
> Leafs over Caps in 7 (I DON'T CARE WHAT YOU THINK, GO FUCK YOURSELVES)
> Pens over Columbus in 6
> ...


Pretty much how I think the series' will go except Blues over Mild


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: hockey*

Hitchcock back in Dallas. Mehhhhh


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: hockey*

No Zaitsev in Game 1 :mj2


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: hockey*

:JR LETS GO SHARKS. Limping in to the playoff's and shit the bed in the division. At least if we lose first round can't call it a collapse. Fuck that noise.

Sharks in 6


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: hockey*

columbus gonna have to do a better job gooning it up if that's what their strategy is

wore themselves out in the first period, couldn't hang with the pens in the second


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: hockey*

Fuck off Bruins. If that was a boxing match, the ref would have waived the fight off after the second round.

And of course it's Marchand too.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: hockey*

This Wild and Blues game is crazy.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: hockey*

Jake Allen looking like 2003 Playoff Giguere


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: hockey*

52 shots with Wild and they can't score a deciding goal to win the game.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: hockey*



Purpleyellowgreen said:


> :JR LETS GO SHARKS. Limping in to the playoff's and shit the bed in the division. At least if we lose first round can't call it a collapse. Fuck that noise.
> 
> Sharks in 6


 @Obfuscation

:mark: :mark: :mark: 

Logan COUTURE returning back from injury, rocking the cage, played twenty minutes regardless! :mark: 

No JUMBO! But the SHARKS! :mark:

Fantastic Game 1 :mark: Looking forward to Game 2! :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852398523806998529
MVWARD! :mark: MVDONSKOI! :mark: (@Banez) MVKARLSSON! :mark:

SHARKS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: hockey*

SCREW THE DIVISIONAL BS THAT HAPPENED & THE LOSS OF JUMBO JOE mj2) BRINGING SHARKS DOWN.

TIME TO BE BEST IN THE WEST... AGAIN

:mark:


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: hockey*



DesolationRow said:


> @Obfuscation
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> ...



:mark Best game i've seen in a minute, they took full control of that game after the slow 1st period. Half of Edmonton's players were in elementary school last time the Oilers were in the playoffs. The other half been sitting in there summer houses watching the playoffs the last ten years. Can't just come in there thinking you're gunna beat the defending Western Conference Champs!!!! Without Jumbo. hahaha:dance Stole home Ice!!!!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: hockey*

The entirety of the second period and about half of the third was played on either respective powerplay of the oilers or sharks and no one could pot any goals. Power plays were completely erratic and falling apart. But I guess that's playoff hockey. Exciting none the less!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: hockey*

Love this Leafs team.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: hockey*

Leafs :mark:

Okay only because they're playing the caps but whatever oh canadaaaaaaaaa may all the maple syrup beaver steaks give the leafs mad stronk


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: hockey*

*FUCK*

Great effort. The Leafs are certainly not gonna be a pushover for the Caps


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: hockey*

Hawks off to a crappy start.









Offense needs to show up in game 2.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: hockey*

PERDS!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: hockey*

Ducks already scored.

trying to make sure they won't choke out of the first round again 8*D


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: hockey*



Obfuscation said:


> Ducks already scored.
> 
> trying to make sure they won't choke out of the first round again 8*D


i hope you lose internet again. :subban5


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: hockey*

hey nice sig


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: hockey*

the Leafs got crushed tonight. I love it!!!!

(In my world, they got wrecked. Don't ruin it for me)


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: hockey*

Ryan Kesler da gawd :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: hockey*

Sitting on DA FUCKIN puck

what a duck


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: hockey*

Nice to see Preds gain the first win. Hopefully they can keep winning and ship Hawks out.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

*Re: hockey*

Blue Jackets have to win at least one on the road to make this a series...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: hockey*

Columbus looks one big goal away from changing their focus to getting the best tee times. 

They not only need to win Sunday they need to get the first goal real bad. Or first two goals. Two games in a row they've worn themselves out early then been totally outclassed when the Penguins started hitting the afterburners.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: hockey*

Bruce Bourdreau curse continues :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: hockey*

Ok, now I'm *pissed*.

idk who those slobs were that stole the Sharks uniforms & joined Jones out there on the ice tonight, but plz return the team you kidnapped for Game 3. Thanks.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: hockey*

The beat goes on for Bruce Boudreau. Glad for Edmonton fans. They deserve a solid run in the playoffs. Definitely cheering for them.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: hockey*

Hawks gettin' their asses kicked again!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: hockey*

:WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO :WOO 










feelsgoodman

KASPERI CONNSMYTHENEN :mark:

Amazing efforts from likes of Gardiner and Rielly after Polak got injured. Hopefully Zaitsev is back for Game 3 because those guys are gonna need him badly

I just hoped that the Leafs could learn something from the Caps (without getting embarrassed) and experience what it's like to take that next step from the regular season to the playoffs, but they're actually looking comfortable out there and are being competitive :mark:

Beating the best team in the League (points-wise at least) in 2OT in their own arena in your second ever playoff game :banderas

Oh and Go Preds :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: hockey*

Got the split we needed. What a game. 

Martin-Boyle-Kapanen was absolute beast today.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: hockey*

I am from Edmonton and let me tell you this city is electric right now. There's more happiness in the air than when Christmas comes around. Bus drivers, restaurant servers, office workers and many more professions are wearing their jerseys to work. The Sharks are my B team, my second favourite. But when they play the Oilers, *FUCK THOSE DOLPHINS!*


*LETS GO OILERS*


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: hockey*

Kasperi making goals :woo

And Preds winning again :woo

Good times!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: hockey*

Dion is still a cancer on the Senators legacy....but I'm glad he scored this afternoon.


----------



## KO75 (Apr 16, 2017)

*Re: hockey*

Who on Columbus medical staff cleared Werenski to return to Game 3 with facial fractures? One look at his face after he got stitched up and he should have been told he wasn't going back out. I get that hindsight is always 20/20 and it wasn't confirmed he had fractures at the time he went back out, but one look at him and someone should have protected the kid from himself. He is far too important to the future of that franchise to be put in harms way like that.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: hockey*

COME ON, FUCKING HAWKS.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: hockey*

LEAFS LEAD THE SERIES :sundin


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: hockey*

Paka has more points than the whole Hawks team combined :mj2


----------



## ChaoticMessiah (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: hockey*



obby said:


> LEAFS LEAD THE SERIES :sundin


Praise be to Bozak for that winning overtime goal!

I'm glad they won, too, because my best friend and her dad are huge Leafs fans (he's from Ontario, originally) and he's going through his second bout of cancer so I insisted they watch at least one playoff game together and tonight was the night. I fucking told her over the weekend that the Leafs would win and go ahead in the series and I'm really glad to be right, especially because while I'm optimistic he'll recover again, I'd have hated to see my friend and her dad never get a chance to watch our team win while they're in the same room.

Super happy, just need another win to put them 3-1 in the series and then snatch one more win to make it 4.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: hockey*

This Forsberg / Arvidsson / Johansen line is dominating. They're making Toews look overmatched and old. We did have a couple of legitimately good chances, but still were doubled in SOG in the 1st. :ti


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: hockey*

Fell asleep before the game and will never forgive myself for the remainder of my life 

LEAFS :mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: hockey*

Hawks kind of got screwed on that game tying goal.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: hockey*



DA said:


> Fell asleep before the game and will never forgive myself for the remainder of my life


Disgusting. :bieksa


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: hockey*

Definitely didn't see the #1 seed in the west being down 3-0 to Nashville.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: hockey*

What was I thinking, picking Washington win a playoff series. I should know better than that.

What a pass from Karlsson on the Sens first goal today.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: hockey*

And there goes the Ducks. Flames are toast.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: hockey*

Nashville :woo :woo :woo

Ducks :woo :woo :woo

good times


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: hockey*

Just got done watching the game :banderas

Kadri sparking the Leafs into life with that hit after the Leafs went 2-0 down :mark:

All the main forwards have at least one goal now, except Brown who was huge on the Kadri goal :mark:

No idea how that Kuznetsov shot didn't go in near the end of the 3rd. Literally millimetres in it :wtf2

Hope Marincin is ok, definitely need him against their PP

LEAFS :mark:


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: hockey*

Are Nashville going to blow a 3-0 lead? Given how we played so far in the playoffs, we would lose, even if they wouldn't present themslves on the ice for the next games.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: hockey*

Sharks played well last game. All I want tonight is them to actually shoot the fucking puck. No more fancy shit passes that just get turned over. LETS GOOOOO SHARKS!!!


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: hockey*



JokersLastLaugh said:


> I am from Edmonton and let me tell you this city is electric right now. There's more happiness in the air than when Christmas comes around. Bus drivers, restaurant servers, office workers and many more professions are wearing their jerseys to work. The Sharks are my B team, my second favourite. But when they play the Oilers, *FUCK THOSE DOLPHINS!*
> 
> 
> *LETS GO OILERS*


Your team is stacked. Hate to say it, i'm going to anyway's. Your B team is winning tonight! TIE THE SERIES UP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: hockey*

Crunch time game. SHARKS played much better in Game 3, which was needed from the mess of Game 2, but they gots to find a way to start putting the puck in the net. Another stalemate waiting until one of the teams crack is a killer when it doesn't go your way. Use this home ice as an advantage. Keep this the only competitive series in the West plz.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: hockey*

Sharks with the converted touchdown on the Oilers and still 10 minutes to go.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: hockey*

Holy fuck. I knew the Sharks would win but 7-0. Holy shit. Momentum city!!!!!!!


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: hockey*

Scoring 15 seconds in set the tone. Series is tied but sharks should build on tonight!!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: hockey*

NOW THAT'S HOW YOU KICK SOME ASS.

Pavelski, Couture, Marleau, Sorensen, & Schlemko :mark: :mark: :mark:

BURNS w/the assists. Everyone putting their best foot forward in the game, not letting up. The power play success of last year returns. And of course, JONES making the saves when he needed to. Omg what a night.

Draisaitl being a piece of trash confirmed. Hurting his team, rather than helping. Man up, son. Can crush Tierney's nuts, but can't crush the momentum.

SHARKS :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: hockey*

What @Purpleyellowgreen and @Obfuscation said! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Somebody photoshop LOGAN COUTURE's frame on to a _Logan_ film poster! :mark: :mark: :mark: @A$AP @Chrome

SHARKS


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: hockey*

Well, that was about as rough of a first period as the Leafs could've had. Caps came out HUNGRY and it showed.

That said, even though it still ended in a loss, the boys in blue showed some HEART to claw back and make it a damn game. I'm still trying to figure out what the hell happened on that final Caps goal. :hmmm Take that mistake back and I wouldn't be typing this now because we'd be heading into OVERTIME. Ah well. Hopefully they can steal the next one in Washington.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: hockey*

What a fucking infuriating game. Absolutely fucking garbage

Andersen. Rielly. Zaitsev. Bozak. Marner. All abysmal tonight. Marner has been a passenger all series

That first period was one of the worst I've ever seen. Leafs looked like the slower team and just couldn't get out of their own zone. Probably had maybe one shot on goal

Manage to get it back to 4-3 with about 7mins left. Matthews basically caused and scored the 3rd though sheer will. Then Connor Brown makes one of the dumbest fuckups you'll ever see. Three Leafs on their own blueline, a Cap is down on the ice, and Brown just makes the most limpdick attempt of a pass ever, about two feet, straight to the Cap who is lying down, few seconds later it's 5-3. Makes it even more infuriating that Bozak makes it 5-4 with 26secs left

Would have actually achieved the miracle comeback if it wasn't for that complete stupidity


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: hockey*

Toronto needed to win that game tonight. Couldn't let Washington off the hook and they did. Caps in 6.

The Senators don't play sexy hockey, but they play effective hockey.

So long Calgary, see you next year.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: hockey*

Didn't expect Ducks to be first team of them 16 to qualify for 2nd round. Well earned though.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: hockey*

Well now the scenario for SHARKS vs ducks is there. :hmm:

Make it happen in the next two games, guys.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: hockey*



Obfuscation said:


> Well now the scenario for SHARKS vs ducks is there. :hmm:
> 
> Make it happen in the next two games, guys.


Ducks vs Sharks :banderas

Cody vs his brother in an internet modem on a pole match :banderas


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: hockey*

Russo salivating at the creative decisions facing the entire state of California.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: hockey*

4 more wins for the Ducks and the Stars pick in the Eaves trade turns into a first. I approve.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: hockey*

Hopefully Preds win tonight :woo


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: hockey*

Rumours that Eichel won't sign contract extension if the Sabres don't replace Bylsma as coach. Eichel's agent denies these rumours

Next day both Bylsma and General Manager Tim Murray are fired

Dat power :eichel


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855062550215577600


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: hockey*

Yet the team that iced a WOAT team still has yet to hold anybody accountable :lmao

I'm gobsmacked that Sabre fans are gobsmacked by Tim Murray getting fired. They must've had more Kool-aid than the fine folks of Jonestown. How could they continue to endorse a guy who has built a team that has regressed while Toronto, Edmonton, and Calgary have actually gotten results? Not gonna give him credit for taking Eichel because a monkey could've done that (something a monkey wouldn't have done is cried when he lost the lottery)

*HITS*
ROR
Okposo

*FLOPS*
Bogosian
Kulikov
Moulson
Gionta
Franson
Lehner (not that Lehner himself is bad per-se the jury is still out; but it seems like a bad trade)
Drafting Reinhart instead of Draisaitl (had Ekblad been there, they reportedly weren't going to pick him and had tunnel vision on Reinhart)
Drafting Nylander instead of Sergachev
Hired Bylsma (then cried like a bitch when Babcock turned BUF down)
Traded a 3rd round pick for Byslma
Traded a 3rd round pick for Vesey
His overall failure to correctly address their D


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: hockey*

Man Eichel with the Cena burying power!

Being from Pittsburgh, Bylsma was a good hire at first, but overstayed his welcome. Way too many early exits from the playoffs with all the talent we had. Buffalo is better off.

Let's get it done tonight Pens!


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: hockey*

*LETS GO OILERS*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: hockey*

Damn, Hawks got their asses kicked this series, no other way to say it. I don't think they need to blow up the core quite yet though, should give it another try next year.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: hockey*

While I picked Chicago to win, I said all along that the Predators were a live dog.

Never in a million years did I expect them to sweep.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: hockey*

:woo :woo GO PREDS GO :woo :woo


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: hockey*

:done at that Edmonton/San Jose game. 

Sorry Cody and Deso. :mj2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: hockey*

Thank you for the commiseration, @chrome. :mj2

That said...

:fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: hockey*



JokersLastLaugh said:


> *LETS GO OILERS*


*HOLY FUCKING SHIT THAT OVERTIME *

:woo :cheer :woo :cheer :woo


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: hockey*

I'm not going to be one of those fans who scream THEY DESERVED TO LOSE, b/c I'm already enough of a negative minded misanthrope, but really, that was one hell of a sad choke, collapse, handed over (whatever you want to call it) win right there. Which is made even more frustrating by the fact that SHARKS played really well for (most of) the first 2 periods. Once that Burns made the idiotic delay of game penalty at the end of the 2nd, I was p. certain things were gonna go to hell. (aka overtime) Only they could have TRIED to not make that happen. Prevent defense...fuck off. You got SEVEN GOALS on Oilers in the last game, and now conservative in an entire 3rd period is your way of thinking? wtf? Jones was excellent the entire game through. But again, you can't expect him to save your ass 100% of the way. He does his job very well but help the guy out. Play w/the puck, make some attempts. Get on the offensive that you clearly had good control of on the night. 

then there was that sad ass overtime which was obvious as holy high hell who would win. Sharks didn't even attempt ANY offense. Baffling. It's overtime, the clock means nothing, you have to score to win the game. So, why on earth would you not even attempt it? If it leaves your territory open, oh well. You tried, but got beat. Don't just hang back and eventually wait for a goal to breeze by you. Now Sharks have their backs to the wall and the only ones to blame are themselves. Dumbasses. Lovable, they're my team and I say it proudly, but dumbasses. Easily more frustrating of a loss here than the amateurs who took the ice in Game 2. At least that was a disconnect from start to finish that they could afford. Here they threw away a game they had nearly locked up to win, in a MUST WIN scenario. No fan or member of the organization should ever accept this.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: hockey*

Everything @Obfuscation said above is achingly true. 

THAT IDIOTIC BURNS MISHAP...

THE CLOCK IS MEANINGLESS IN OVERTIME! AT LEAST TRY TO SCORE A GOAL, A GOAL WITHOUT WHICH YOU WILL INEVITABLY LOSE!!!


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: hockey*


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: hockey*

Fantastic Oil/Sharks game. One of the best of the playoffs so far.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: hockey*

The way Jones played OT was so fantastic. Edmonton looked gassed after having so many opportunity's, I was being optimistic there at the end, Hoping for Double OT. Sad in itself after blowing a 2 goal lead in regulation.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: hockey*

FUCK

I'd seriously consider moving Marner to the 4th line. The JVR/Bozak/Marner line is a complete non-factor out there most of the time. AWOL tonight

Kappy might inject some life into JVR/Bozak at least

Auston's line has been terrific :auston


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: hockey*

Damn it. Really wanted the Sens to finish it off tonight.

Leafs are toast.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: hockey*

I cannot pretend to be a hockey expert but I was at the first Nashville game and have gone to dozens of games since.

This series was unbelievable. I guess as a battered fan I fully expected the Blackhawks to come alive and make it a series but it did not happen Nashville just kept the heat on.

The Hawks just looked old. Preds looked fast and focused.

Hope the Wild can wear the Blues out a little more before round 2.

Go Preds!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: hockey*

Wouldn't be surprised if Eric Staal is done for the year. That looked nasty.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: hockey*

I have no idea how Bruce Boudreau keeps finding employment.

It's one thing to underachieve on occasion, but Boudreau is 5-9 all-time in playoff series, and his team was the better seed in ALL 14 SERIES.

How the fuck do you manage that? :lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: hockey*

Preds-Blues it is. Should be a good one. 


Hope Staal's okay. Shit looked scary.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: hockey*


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: hockey*

OILERSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: hockey*

I've just about had it with Bergevin. He's had five years to address our top-six scoring issues with a long-term solution. *FIVE YEARS* and what have we gotten? Vanek for two months, Semin was a failure and Radulov but he waited so long to actually find a successful option (Radulov) that when he did Plekanec declined and we were right back where we were with only four true top-six scorers.

Not to mention one of those top-six scorers never had a defined role in the organization from day one and was jerked around from wing to center to wing to center before finally scoring 30 goals last season, setting himself up in a defined role at center, producing at a PPG rate only to be injured and then be jerked around yet again and ultimately finish the season and playoffs looking the worst he has since his rookie season. Yes, I'm talking about Galchenyuk.

The Habs could have really used a talented, mobile defenseman who could get the puck up the ice and create opportunities, one who excels in situations like the playoffs. I wish the Habs had a player like that... oh wait... :subban2

Five god damn years. His five-year plan he touted when he took over is now done. It's been five years. Two first round exits, one playoff no-show, one third round exit and one second round exit. After trading Subban for Weber last summer, signing Radulov and it being proclaimed that they were "going for it" only for this result to come, this has been a failure. Not to mention complete failure when it comes to player development. We have no big prospects to look forward to aside from Sergachev, and the only guy who's "graduated" in our system and become a full-time NHLer under this regime was Artturi Lehkonen who luckily avoided Lefebrve in the AHL.

I see no reason why Carey Price would want to re-sign next summer when this management has failed to put a team in front of him that can score 2 goals a game in the playoffs when they're playing a real starter and not a guy like Anders Lindback or Andrew Hammond. It's his last real chance at a big contract as he'll be 30-years-old and you KNOW he wants the Cup and it's clear it's not happening in Montreal.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: hockey*

So dejected at themselves they couldn't even bother to salute the fans w/full emphasis. (not mad, I get it. but it could have been avoided)

This game was fine, they played hard w/their backs against the wall. Insane finish, (THE STICK BREAKING TO MAKE SURE THE EMPTY NETTER DIDN'T HAPPEN, WHAT?) etc. So that's ok. But game 5. That's the only thing that's going to bother me until next season begins. 

if Marleau & Jumbo aren't back next season I'll forever be


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: hockey*


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: hockey*

henrik lundqvist is a piece of shit


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: hockey*

Minnesota is out too... Bruce Bourdreaus 1st round curse continues :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: hockey*



Obfuscation said:


> So dejected at themselves they couldn't even bother to salute the fans w/full emphasis. (not mad, I get it. but it could have been avoided)
> 
> This game was fine, they played hard w/their backs against the wall. Insane finish, (THE STICK BREAKING TO MAKE SURE THE EMPTY NETTER DIDN'T HAPPEN, WHAT?) etc. So that's ok. But game 5. That's the only thing that's going to bother me until next season begins.
> 
> *if Marleau & Jumbo aren't back next season I'll forever be*


Future Star Patrick Marleau. Not really, but I wish. Good season. Next Saturday is the draft lottery and we're prolly not gonna get this pick GONNA GET THE #1 PICK


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: hockey*

They don't want to leave, so here's hoping the negotiations go as swimmingly as they can. Just never know w/these types of things.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: hockey*



Obfuscation said:


> So dejected at themselves they couldn't even bother to salute the fans w/full emphasis. (not mad, I get it. but it could have been avoided)
> 
> This game was fine, they played hard w/their backs against the wall. Insane finish, (THE STICK BREAKING TO MAKE SURE THE EMPTY NETTER DIDN'T HAPPEN, WHAT?) etc. So that's ok. But game 5. That's the only thing that's going to bother me until next season begins.
> 
> if Marleau & Jumbo aren't back next season I'll forever be



I actually thought the salute to the fans was on point. Made me feel like the team was just showing how dejected they felt after the game/season. EDIT( " Sorry I completely miss read that first statement you had made.") Pavelski's Shot off the cross bar on the PP to tie it was absolutely heartbreaking. So were the 3 other post shots tonight but that's one will haunt me.

Jumbo made some foolish decisions out there this series but it happens (especially considering he is playing with the injury and missed the first 2) So I don't want to make any rash comments considering all he has done for the team over the years. Marleau has blead teal his entire career so he'd be the one that would sting most to lose (to me). I'd rather not lose either but at some point we're gunna have to face it so, I guess I'm for it as long as there is a long term goal at the end. 

Such a Sad night for the Sharks and us as fans. Last year should have been the year. FUUUUCCCCCKKKKK.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: hockey*

@Obfuscation @Purpleyellowgreen

You two said it all. As pointed out above, the PAVS shot off of the crossbar. Indeed. That one is still running through my mind. Over and over.

And yet what was said before that rings phenomenally true. Game 5 was where this series was lost. 

Sour grapes, perhaps, but this never felt like "their year." Last year did. Last year, that is, until the Stanley Cup Finals started, and then in the face of the Pittsburgh Penguins it did not seem like "their year" after all.

Truly want to see Marleau and Thornton both brought back for one more go at this thing. Sign a new defenseman and give this group of men one more shot. Why the hell not?


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: hockey*



DesolationRow said:


> @Obfuscation @Purpleyellowgreen
> 
> You two said it all. As pointed out above, the PAVS shot off of the crossbar. Indeed. That one is still running through my mind. Over and over.
> 
> ...


Agreed, Game 6 tonight felt like game 5 OT carried over. Until those last 15 mins or so when the offense really got going.

The 3-1 end score is deceiving if you did not actually watched the game due to that funny 0.03 second empty net for Mc-rookie who we shut down all series. 

Congrats to Edmonton.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: hockey*

Shame that Price's prime years are being wasted.

Another one goal game coming up between Ottawa/Boston. Please stop fucking around Ottawa and end this series.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: hockey*

COME ON LEAFS.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

I'm super proud of the Leafs kids man. We will be back 

:auston
:nylander 
:mitch

GO DUCKS/PREDS


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

:mj2

Really proud of this team

It was already a fantastic season, but then pushing the best team in the league to 6 games like that was the cherry grapes) on top

Made the playoffs ahead of schedule and got some priceless experience

Can't wait until next season already :mark:

Hope the Preds win it now


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

FUCK YES!! LET'S GO CAPS!!

We meet again, Pittsburgh.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

LOL

FUCK THE LEAFS

I love living in Leaf Nation right now, fucking incredible. My friends and family could not stop making fun of my team for missing the playoffs, for the first time, in 26 years straight. Looks good on them right now. Welcome to the golf course, *******, we've been waiting for you.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

My favourite part of Hugh Jackman's Wolverine career was the moment he died 

Oh wait, this isn't the Entertainment Section..........

.......Hockey! Wouldn't be surprised to see Matthews with an A on his jersey at the beginning of next season, could easily be a C but not with Lou Lamoriello around. Matthews was a real leader out there, especially in the last two games

Might be Bozak's last game as a Leaf :mj2


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Anyone other than Matthews is NOTMYCAPTAIN tbh. What a natural leader he is :auston


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Austin Matthews looking depressed in the handshake line up had me :trips5 

Now that that the series is over I just want to say that the Caps are garbage. :ha They got plain old outworked and didn't even deserve all 4 wins. 

And just so I can beat someone else to it, the Habs are also garbage.









I want changes this summer or so help me god, I will burn this bitch down.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

one year down, two years left for the Leafs to win the cup.

Senators move on to the second round AND the Leafs get eliminated!?!?!?! It's like Christmas in April!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

2nd Round Picks:
Perds Def. Blues
Oilers Def. Ducks
Pens Def. Caps
Rangers Def. Sens


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

I would have not guessed Ottawa Senators in 2nd round.

GO PREDS GO!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Ottawa in 7 (it's going to be an ugly ugly series)
Washington in 7 (call me stupid, but I think this is the year Washington finally wins the cup)
Nashville in 6
Anaheim in 6


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Looks like im in the minority here but im really looking forward to seeing the BLUES getting some wins in, starting tonight! GL Preds fans.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: hockey*



DA said:


> PLAYOFFS BEGIN TONIGHT :mark:
> 
> Leafs over Caps in 7 (I DON'T CARE WHAT YOU THINK, GO FUCK YOURSELVES)
> Pens over Columbus in 6
> ...


Got only 4 winners correct :deandre

Preds over Blues in 5 (I think they'll win the whole thing)
Ducks over Oilers in 7 (Kesler v McDavid :yum
Sens over Rangers in 6 (If Karlsson's foot injury doesn't suddenly get worse)
Caps over Pens in 7 (Pens are fast, and the Caps were troubled by the speed of the Leafs, but the Pens gave up a lot of shots against Columbus, and I don't think the Caps will be as wasteful as Columbus. Plus, Bobrovsky was garbage)

Matthews, Rielly, Zaitsev and Komarov all giving the World Championship a miss. Really happy that Matthews isn't going, he has played a crazy huge amount of hockey this past year

Marner is going - he could do with a rest, but he could also do with getting the playoffs out of his system, he really didn't play well. Wouldn't be too worried if Nylander plays for Sweden because I'm not even sure he gets tired or even sweats


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: hockey*



DA said:


> Got only 4 winners correct :deandre
> 
> Preds over Blues in 5 (I think they'll win the whole thing)
> Ducks over Oilers in 7 (Kesler v McDavid :yum
> ...


Marner was playing while recovering from mono so that's probably why he was a bit quiet. 



Fiala.  Could be a long time until we see him again cause that looked brutal.


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Yeah with Letang being out I got the Capitals over the Penguins

With Karlson's injuries I can see him playing at a top level I got Rangers over Senators


Well Overall I got the Predators over the Caps 


I will say this though who picked the Blue Jackets and the Oilers in the Playoffs this year over the Lighting and the Stars


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Preds start with a win, what a wonderful time to be alive :woo


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

*PK DA GAWD* :subban7


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

This Ducks/Oilers game is LIT.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Why is this thread called Nashville Predators? Get that shit off of here.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*



JokersLastLaugh said:


> Why is this thread called Nashville Predators? Get that shit off of here.


:rude

Probably because no other team shipped the Mighty Dynasty into summer holidays in 1st round.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

boninoboninoboninoboninoboninoboninoboninoboninoBOOOONIIIINNOOOOOOOOOO

pens couldnt get out of their own zone all night and still win

Flower Power is back

caps are just plain cursed


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Had no idea there were Preds fans around here, lol.

Glad to see Subban have a good game the other day. Preds got the city abuzz nowadays.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Nashville is lit! Preds fans are the closest American fan base to European football crowds.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*



Greenlawler said:


> Nashville is lit! Preds fans are the closest American fan base to European football crowds.


https://twitter.com/NBCSportsPR/status/856962508208443392









Not only did they outdo both Toronto and Montreal in arena atmosphere and noise, but they're bringing in ratings way beyond their market size.

Nashville is incredible. :mj2 I wish my team was that good but I will bandwagon for PK all day long. :subban3


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Nashville has never made it past round 2. But i'm having high hopes for this team solely since they shipped Blackhawks out in first round in 4 games.

Tonight game number 2 :woo


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*



A$AP said:


> https://twitter.com/NBCSportsPR/status/856962508208443392
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure this is only looking at American markets, given that it's an NBC statistic. I find it a tad bit curious that NO Canadian teams are listed.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*



Ignignokt said:


> Pretty sure this is only looking at American markets, given that it's an NBC statistic. I find it a tad bit curious that NO Canadian teams are listed.


Our games aren't played on NBC, Z-Dogg. So this doesn't include Canada.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*










However, I'm still confused by your comment about Nashville (I think) outdoing Toronto and Montreal in terms of atmosphere and noise. Is that just your personal observation? I thought you meant it with respect to the chart. :sundin


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Well we know that the Ottawa market did great because plenty of their fans stayed at home to watch their last game on TV instead of filling the arena for a PLAYOFF GAME


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Yeah, but to go to a Thursday home game, you have to leave your house on Wednesday to get there in time.

Can't wait for the Nashville/Ottawa Stanley Cup finals and have everyone in the NHL office kill themselves.

Although that does get rid of Bettman for the world.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Ok so Nashville lost, can we remove them from the title ffs?

People talking like they've got the most energetic fan base of the teams left in the playoffs... pffft. Edmonton is selling out our arena for away game tickets so people can go watch together on the big screen.

Ottawa fans should be ashamed. "B-b-b-b-but tickets can be like $250 each!" That's cute Oilers tickets start at around $400-$500 each.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

I don't even care about the first round pick with a Ducks win. I want the Oilers to win it all.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Draft Pick Order Results:

1st Pick - New Jersey Devils
2nd Pick - Philadelphia Flyers
3rd Pick - Dallas Stars

Taylor Hall gets a buddy!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!










Nico or Nolan lets goooooooooooooo

From 13 to 2 & we had the same percent chance to get a top 3 pick as Lex Luger had body fat :mark:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

:lmao

3 teams outside of the top 5.

You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

http://hfboards.hockeysfuture.com/showpost.php?p=131631399&postcount=90 :lmao @El Dandy

Avs and Nucks got absolutely boned.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

It was never Edmonton who got the picks, it was always Taylor Hall.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

That lottery was hilarious :mj4

Nice to see the Avs get screwed after being so pathetic this year. Lel'd when I saw the Jets move down a spot too


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*



A$AP said:


> http://hfboards.hockeysfuture.com/showpost.php?p=131631399&postcount=90 :lmao @El Dandy
> 
> Avs and Nucks got absolutely boned.


:lmao yep thanks OILERS for ruining the process lel. Best part is we can't fuck this up and the pressure is all on the Devils to decided between Nolan or Nico. This is a 2-player draft and we just have to pick whichever one is there

Yeah feel kind of bad for Canuck and Avalanche fans. Seems like Canuck fans want to properly rebuild so bad and they just can't catch a break in these drafts (especially last year with Edmonton getting Pulljajarvi and Calgary getting Tkachuk). For the Avs I'd imagine this now puts a giant wrench into their trading Duchene. No doubt they were counting on trading Duchene for a young dman and then replacing Duchene with Nolan or Nico.

I will take this huge jump from #13 to #2 as reparations from the hockey gods for us getting fucked out of Patrick Kane in 2007


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

We had 40 (count em: 40) more points than Colorado and we are picking 2 spots ahead of them. 

I understand discouraging the tank but what the fuck :lmao. Colorado wasn't even tanking they were just genuinely one of the worst teams in the last 20 years... and this is what happens.

Feels dirty


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

crapitals crap it up again :lmao

also with the draft lottery spectacular does the guy announcing the order really have to say "in the 2017 NHL draft" for each one. we know which draft it's for dude.

also going to a commercial break before revealing the top 3 :heston

hey bettman and NBC casuals dont give a fuck about the draft, stop dragging your feet and get the game - what casuals actually want to see and are tuning in to see - on their screens. there's no law commanding that the puck must not drop until 15 minutes after the stated start time


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

I didn't think there was going to be 11 goals in the whole Ottawa/New York series, much less there be 11 goals in 1 game.

There was ZERO hype about the draft lottery this year. Didn't even know it was today until this afternoon.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*






Get ready to add another one to the list.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*



El Dandy said:


> :lmao yep thanks OILERS for ruining the process lel.


It's not the Oilers fault, you gotta blame Hallsy.



El Dandy said:


> Yeah feel kind of bad for Canuck and Avalanche fans.


Nope. Not at all. At least not for the Canucks. In Edmonton we LOOOOOVE seeing the Canucks suffer. Seeing the Flames get better = reviving a great rivalry. But the Canucks, well that's a different story.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

I wonder if Ovechkin and Backstrom have nightmares about Crosby and Malkin smoking cigars and counting money while drinking blood from Barry Trotz severed head out of the Stanley Cup.

Also, as a completely biased Rangers fan, I have to call utter bullshit on both of the Senators wins. The first game was won after Karlson had a ridiculously lucky shot, and in Game 2 Hank was outdone by unusual circumstances and weird deflections that would beat most goalies.

The Rags will come back and win the next 4 games 

*_smiles nervously* 

*cries_*


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Oh and THE THIRD PICK. I'LL GLADLY TAKE THAT.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

When i said i didn't expect Ottawa to make it 2nd round... i might as well add i didn't expect them to get 2-0 lead in the series. Not that i mind because it's nice to see different teams rise to the top instead of the teams that are usually there.

That being said...

:woo GO PREDS GO! :woo


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

I got to say so far Nashville has still been the most impressive team the in West up to this point and if Pittsburgh made short work of Columbus and are looking amazing against Washington lets face it I don't think either the Sens or the Rangers stand much of a chance

though what the hell do I know I had the Hawks winning the cup and with Lighting and Stars in the playoffs before the season started


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

wow, Avs and Nucks got boned hard. :lmao 

Really happy for Philly and NJ tho. Just what both franchises need.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

what was I thinking saying this would be the year the Caps broke through.

I'm an idiot. Always bet against the Caps.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*



starsfan24 said:


> Oh and THE THIRD PICK. I'LL GLADLY TAKE THAT.


You guys should trade it for a goalie.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*



JokersLastLaugh said:


> Nope. Not at all. At least not for the Canucks. In Edmonton we LOOOOOVE seeing the Canucks suffer. Seeing the Flames get better = reviving a great rivalry. But the Canucks, well that's a different story.


Vancouver and Colorado are fine with me but then again I don't have any enemy teams out west. Except for Chicago. Fuck them.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

also having a laugh at how some of my fellow Flyer fans on other boards are complaining because "of course we got a top pick in a terrible draft."

No shit there is no generational talent like McDavid or a franchise level player like Eichel or Auston, but (in my 2 hours of INTENSE research) Nolan/Nico seem like they are reasonably on the same prospect tier as the 2 Sams, Draisaitl, Marner, Ehlers, Nylander etc from the last few drafts. Seems like if they were in last year's draft they'd probably be in the mix with Puljujarvi (Puljujarvi probably going ahead of them but point is they'd be in the discussion).

We need a blue chip forward prospect badly but and were gifted a free potential 65+ pt #1 center... but fuck that, I guess, because there is no McDavid/Eichel/Matthews/Laine lel it's crazy to me that fans have been spoiled because of the last 2 drafts and think these level of players grow on trees.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*



RKing85 said:


> what was I thinking saying this would be the year the Caps broke through.
> 
> I'm an idiot. Always bet against the Caps.


Pretty much. It's even worst this time because we are dominating the Pens but we can't score on a hot goalie so the team start getting frustrated and playing dumb and the Pens always manage to score when they get a chance, it also doesn't help that Holtby decided that this was the best time to play like shit. The Pens are like the fucking Patriots, Atlanta dominated the first half of the Super Bowl but the fuckers still found a way to come back and win somehow. After that Matt Cullen goal i just turned the game off. I ain't watching the trainwreck again.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*



JokersLastLaugh said:


> You guys should trade it for a goalie.


I was hoping for Darling, but looks like he'll land in Carolina. Realistically looks like either Bishop or maybe Fleury (no thanks). Or we just roll with Niemi and Kari again for another season and suck.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

3-1 win for PREDS :woo :woo :woo


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

*CASHVILLE* :subban3


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

PENS SCORE TWO IN THE LAST TWO MINUTES TO TIE IT AND FORCE OVERTIME. :woo :woo :woo :woo


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Crosby flopping again


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

3-1 lead for PREDS in series! History getting closer :woo :woo :woo


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

at this point the crapitals could take out the entire pens roster, the pens would call up the entire WBS Pens AHL roster and still beat the craps in a 7 game series :lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

can't believe how many people paid the $80 to watch the games on the concourse.

A gullible fuck is born every minute.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*



deepelemblues said:


> at this point the crapitals could take out the entire pens roster, the pens would call up the entire WBS Pens AHL roster and still beat the craps in a 7 game series :lmao


Are you twelve or just retarded? Possibly both because that's what you sound like calling them the "Crapitals".


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*



Stephleref said:


> Are you twelve or just retarded? Possibly both because that's what you sound like calling them the "Crapitals".


umadbro that they're about to flame out in the 2nd round again


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*



deepelemblues said:


> umadbro that they're about to flame out in the 2nd round again


umadbro? Thanks for answering the question.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Anaheim tying series up :woo


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Yeah that was less than ideal for the Oil.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Already stated my hope that the Preds lift the Cup, but if Crosby is out for the remainder of the playoffs, I wouldn't mind seeing Malkin lead the Pens to the Cup. Would be fitting after being laughably left out of that Top 100 Players Of All Time list recently

Fuck the Capitals btw

Zaitsev 7 year contract, 31.5M :grapes


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

GO PREDS GO. Time to nail Blues into coffin.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860563660984463360
@obby @El Dandy

Can't wait to draft Gudas in Round 1 next season


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Imagine rooting for the Penguins to win again 

:con4

What, next, @DA? You gonna hope for Chelsea to win the EPL? Bill Gates to win the lottery?

Also agreed lel Caps. Do what it takes to win and you STILL can't get it done?! Collectively the Tonya Harding of the NHL. Bruce Boudreau and Barry Trotz just keep playing this game of top that.



DA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860563660984463360
> @obby @El Dandy
> 
> Can't wait to draft Gudas in Round 1 next season


atta boy GUDAS. Give him the C tbh

He didn't even make eye contact with Giroux and just gave him the business :lmao it's as if G was on his pay no mind list


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Impressive comeback from the Ducks from 0-3 against Senators and taking the lead in series.

As for Nashville, they got 2 games left to win the series. Hopefully they will do it in next game.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Deadmonton :dead2


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

So goalie interference on the third Anaheim goal?


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

There is no such thing as goalie interference.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

That was a pretty fun overtime to watch. Kinda figured Ottawa would get it done after tying it up with the extra skater at the end of regulation.


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Its cup or bust obviously for the Capitals and if they lose tonight against the Penguins I really will be curious to see what their off season looks like


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

told you that Crosby flopped.

One more Senators!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

PERDS! HAPPY RU RU!

:rusevyes


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Subban moves closer to lifting the Cup and the Leafs move up to the 17th pick in the draft

Great day


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

It was a great day for the Nashville Predators, and therefore the world. :woo


Wasn't such a great day for Team Finland though :mj4


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

the French player of the game refusing it and giving it to the goalie was good stuff.

Geez, it's like the Oilers are playing as if they are pissed off about something. Anybody know what it could be?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

:cheer :cheer :cheer PREDS :cheer :cheer :cheer


----------



## 674297 (Apr 28, 2017)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Let's face it, they are going to win the cup. The drought for Canada will continue until the world ends.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Yeah, I think I heard on local radio that Vegas is picking the Preds to win. This city will be on fucking fire if they win Lord Stanley's Cup.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

For the record, I never doubted the Caps for a second.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Washington making people in Pittsburgh nervous tonight.


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Well I'm picking the Preds you have to at this point swept the Hawks and made quick work of the Blues and they did beat the Ducks last year in the playoffs as well

in the East hell that game 7 is going to be something between the Caps and the Penguins , I think whoever wins this series takes the East though loses to the Preds in the finals just my predication though


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

I hope the Caps pull it off over the Pens just so Crosby can stop playing. It's already incredibly suspect that he returned in 4 days after suffering a concussion given his history and he just doesn't look right out there, not to mention the fall he took last night head first into the boards and he wasn't pulled by a spotter.

Either way, Nashville and my boy :subban are winning the CUP.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Bishop's rights traded to Dallas for a 4th. Expected to be announced soon. So there is our goalie problem addressed should he be signed. Hopefully we can shore up the back end.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862058177654910976


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*



starsfan24 said:


> Bishop's rights traded to Dallas for a 4th. Expected to be announced soon. So there is our goalie problem addressed should he be signed. Hopefully we can shore up the back end.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862058177654910976


Picking Heiskanen at 3rd would be a nice start.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Picking Heiskanen at 3rd would be a nice start.


That's what I'm hoping for. Or for some miracle to Patrick to fall to us :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Ottawa halfway there!!!

Now we just need Pittsburgh and Washington to play about 15 overtimes tomorrow and 2/3 of their rosters to get injured and the Senators will be playing in the Stanley Cup finals!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*



RKing85 said:


> Ottawa halfway there!!!
> 
> Now we just need Pittsburgh and Washington to play about 15 overtimes tomorrow and 2/3 of their rosters to get injured and the Senators will be playing in the Stanley Cup finals!


I would love it to see Nashville Predators vs. Ottawa Senators in the Stanley Cup finals. No one would have guessed in the first round that those two teams would be there :lol


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*






Go Caps.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Fleury is the most confusing goalie I've ever watched.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Not looking good for the Oil.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

That stings.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

After a decade of playoff disappointments, I am officially numb to the Washington Capitals.

Oh, they got the Hart Trophy for the 12,000th time in however many years? So what, they'll fuck it up in the playoffs.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Helluva season Oilers. Future looks bright. 

Unfortunately with the Ducks win the Stars do get their first round pick. I'd rather see Edmonton advance.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Senators won the season series against the Pens. I'm saying there is a chance!

And just need someone to sneeze on Crosby and give him another concussion


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Penguins can lose in peace now. Ain't a Penguins post season without soul crushingly eliminating the Caps. Ovechkin forever the bridesmaid.

Wait, he can't even get to the conference finals, he's the overly liquored up girl who couldn't even be a bridesmaid.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Pretty sad performance by the Caps. They really can't come back with the same core next season. That might sound mad to some people as it can be really difficult to put a winning team together, but it'll just be the exact same story next season. They'll do great in the regular season, and once they're in the playoffs and look around the lockerroom and see the same old faces, it'll be "Here we go again :kobe7"

One or two trades might be enough, wouldn't move all of the core. Ovechkin looked a broken man last night, but I can't see him being traded. I think I read that their first pick in the 2017 draft is in the 4th round, so the future will be even more bleak unless they make a trade. LOL at that Shattenkirk trade

I was slipping in and out of consciousness for Ducks/Oilers so can't say much other than DUCKS :mark: Oilers are gonna be a force for years though :done I can see them reaching the Final next year (where they lose to the Leafs, of course )


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

As a Pens fan, what a great series. After the 2nd goal by Hornqvist, you could tell in the Caps faces that they were broken. The loss of Letang really came thru in the Pens losses, but in the end I feel like it was the Caps who underperformed yet again. What a performance by Fleury, he was a brick wall. I really don't know where the Caps go from here, but they definitely have to make some changes. Everybody was calling that series the cup finals, but I'm not looking past Ottawa.

Lets go Pens!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Ducks-Preds part III. Lets fucking do it



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862608485560799232
this fucking guy :sodone :lmao


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

It sucks but i'm a Caps fan for life and that's not changing, i'll be cheering for Ottawa or Nashville to take it next, 2 teams that haven't raised the cup yet like the Caps.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*



DA said:


> Pretty sad performance by the Caps. They really can't come back with the same core next season. That might sound mad to some people as it can be really difficult to put a winning team together, but it'll just be the exact same story next season. They'll do great in the regular season, and once they're in the playoffs and look around the lockerroom and see the same old faces, it'll be "Here we go again :kobe7"
> 
> One or two trades might be enough, wouldn't move all of the core. Ovechkin looked a broken man last night, but I can't see him being traded. I think I read that their first pick in the 2017 draft is in the 4th round, so the future will be even more bleak unless they make a trade. LOL at that Shattenkirk trade
> 
> I was slipping in and out of consciousness for Ducks/Oilers so can't say much other than DUCKS :mark: Oilers are gonna be a force for years though :done I can see them reaching the Final next year (where they lose to the Leafs, of course )


Leafs vs Oilers would be HUGE. I live in Toronto, and although they arent my favorite, I would gladly see them win the cup and bring it to Toronto.

Anyway, good luck to Sens as they probably have their biggest challenge up to date. The fucking Penguins. I predict a Nashville win but I am usually wrong so lets see what the Ducks can do. As a Pittsburgh fan, although I would love to see Sid win his 3rd cup (and become the only relevent Punguin to win more than 2 cups) I would also love to see Sens vs Nahville in the final and get something new.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Caps are pretty much fucked. Likely to lose most of Williams, Oshie, Alzner, Shattenkirk, Winnik, Grubauer and Orlov to free agency and/or expansion draft. Not only that but Kuznetsov's deal is up and is due for a big raise as is Burakovsky one would assume. Draft won't help them much either considering they don't have any picks until the 4th round. 

Will be interesting to see what other teams with cup dreams like Habs, Rangers, Wild, Blues, Sharks, Bruins and Hawks do over the off-season as well.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

playoff overtime hockey is the best


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

GO PREDS GO! :woo 

3 more wins for Stanley cup finals!!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

The Former Stars Great gets it done. Atta baby Real Deal.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

American Hero Bobby Ryan! SENS!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

obviously Bobby Ryan was shit in the regular season, but he has been MONEY in the playoffs.

I said I would be happy with one win in Pittsburgh. I'm happy! Now let's go for two!


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

preds out playing ducks :clap hoping for preds vs Sens final


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

sucks the Sens didn't win tonight, but I'm happy with 1 in Pittsburgh like I said before


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Sens did well getting a split in Pittsburgh. Wish they could've pulled it out tonight but onto Ottawa. Crowd should be crazy.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863839659511562240
I love me some Swedish defensemen :banderas Can never have enough of them imo


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Who is the team wearing Sens jerseys that are putting the puck in the net tonight???

I love it!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

I'm happy to see Preds & Sens leading their respective series. Seeing those two teams in Stanley Cup finals would only be good for the NHL as neither team has never won Stanley cup before.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Finland knock USA out of the IIHF :trips8

Since Ireland doesn't have a hockey team, I think imma adopt those sexy Swedes as my International team at these tournaments :nylander


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

If Ducks keep handing games away :mj4

Off the skate. Then bad penalty at the end of the 3rd. What's next for tonight, Gibson slips and it allows for a no effort goal? Ugh. Nothing worse than seeing games given away.

Sens leading Pens is :cozy Hopefully they can take the next two, to seal the deal.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

/dead

omfg man

I don't cheer for any teams except mine, but, I have a boyfriend still in it, so, ya, fuck his team, but, GO JOHN GIBSON.

I randomly discovered him a year ago, don't even remember how. I looked up his age and I should be in jail, but, whatever.

BRB, gonna go suck his dick in celebration 2night.

:nikki


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865675886007287810
:sodone fuck my fucking life


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Ugh. Sens couldn't even get the puck into the zone and set up on offense all game. The one power play the Pens had a better offensive set in that two minutes than the Sens did.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*



DA said:


> Finland knock USA out of the IIHF :trips8
> 
> Since Ireland doesn't have a hockey team, I think imma adopt those sexy Swedes as my International team at these tournaments :nylander


Finland vs. Sweden tonight. And Canada vs. Russia. The two semifinal pairs sure have long history with each other.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Canada 2-0 down going into the 3rd and then completely dominate to win 4-2 :banderas


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Impressive comeback from Canada. That was pretty exciting game.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Another goal and assist. Nylander styling all over this tournament :banderas

Best winger Backstrom has played with all season :mj

Final should be fantastic


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Time to win again PREDS! :mark:


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

LOL Preds win......


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

I love how 95% of neutral media is rooting for Nashville just so they can go party in Nashville for the finals.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Good stuff Perds.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

If it ends up being Nashville vs Pittsburgh I wonder what the betting odds will be for series. They'll be huge favorites. I'm thinking Pittsburgh -275


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

I would love Nashville vs. Senators Stanley Cup finals.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

I'm hoping Sens/Preds as well.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Let's Go Pens!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Dear god, is anyone here a Sens fan :lmao :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Great final between Sweden and Canada. Sweden :mark: Pity it had to be decided in the shootout. Just do 3 on 3 for the love of gawd

Speaking of gawd - Nylander was named MVP of the tournament :mark:

Elsewhere, one of the rare times a playoff game isn't on during the middle of the night for me, and it turns into an absolute pancaking :eyeroll


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Can we do a goalie switch earlier next season :banderas


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Both teams that have given up 7 goals in a game this playoffs so far have bounced back and won the next game.

I'm holding on to that faith.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*



DA said:


> Great final between Sweden and Canada. Sweden :mark: Pity it had to be decided in the shootout. Just do 3 on 3 for the love of gawd
> 
> Speaking of gawd - Nylander was named MVP of the tournament :mark:
> 
> Elsewhere, one of the rare times a playoff game isn't on during the middle of the night for me, and it turns into an absolute pancaking :eyeroll


Canada has had it rough in Gold Medal game shootouts. First the World Juniors and now the Worlds.

Big day in Nashville. Hope they get it done.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

THE PERDSSSSSSSS


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Stanley Cup Finals going to be Penguins vs Preds 

:mj4 :mj4

Ducks w/yet another terrible first period. I know Gibson isn't in there but ffs quit GIVING THINGS AWAY.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Lavy getting to the Final 3 times with 3 different teams :mark:

Love that guy


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Congrats to all the Perds fans! Enjoy it!


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

My youngest son with Roman Josi. Lots of the Preds are very involved in Best Buddies a charity for special needs kids. 

Very proud of this team, win or lose from here on out.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

I wish I was downtown, I know it's fuckin *LIT* right now.

GLOOOORIOUS, NO I WON'T GIVE IN, I WON'T GIVE IN...TIL I'M VICTOOOORIOUS.


Some wrestle nerd is in charge of the PA system at Bridgestone Arena.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Congrats to @AryaDark and the other Preds fans, 1st Stanley Cup appearance in franchise history. :clap


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*



WalkingInMemphis said:


> I wish I was downtown, I know it's fuckin *LIT* right now.
> 
> GLOOOORIOUS, NO I WON'T GIVE IN, I WON'T GIVE IN...TIL I'M VICTOOOORIOUS.
> 
> ...


They played seven wrestling entrance songs in game 5. Rusev and Lana rallied the crowd and I hear Bobby Roode has committed to being there in the Cup finals. Eric Young is another huge Preds fan


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Congrats to the Predators. They played amazing this whole post season. They will most likely meet the Pens there.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866862228892516352


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

From a terrible, terrible start to their season looking like they might miss the playoffs to making history for their franchise. :subban3

Not to mention they've had the best arena atmosphere of any playoff team all while being from a "non-traditional" market.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*



starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866862228892516352


Nice, I'm sure Rusev and Lana were probably there too.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Love seeing teams that no one expected to make the finals before the season started.

Nashville you rock it boys, pretty happy for them, bring the cup home.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Nashville <3333

get that CUP :subban


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

:woo PREDS :woo


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Subban only 4 wins away from lifting the Cup :mark:


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

*Penguins will be seeing the Predators in the finals and then win their 2nd straight cup.*


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Please Senators.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

ahahaha, fuck off, Crybaby.

Beauties, I hope Ottawa wins the next game. If they end up losing and the Gayguins advance, I hope SMASHVILLE beats the shit out of them.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Good work Sens. Finish it off on Thursday.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

The dream lives!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Never doubted the Sens for a second!

Game 7's are the best.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*



Catalanotto said:


> ahahaha, fuck off, Crybaby.
> 
> Beauties, I hope Ottawa wins the next game. If they end up losing and the Gayguins advance, I hope SMASHVILLE beats the shit out of them.


SMASHVILLE'S winning anyways. :subban5


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866862228892516352


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

I'm rooting for anyone but the Penguins, hopefully they won't make it to the finals.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Tonight's the night! One more win Senators!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Come on Sens!


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Holy fucking shit, Pittsburgh fans have transcended a new level of retardation. That puck rolled on top of the net not in the net, you goofs.

Please lose so i can enjoy making fun of guys for being retarded AND losing.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*

Let's Go Pens!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Nasvhille Predators/NHL Playoffs*



AryaDark said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866862228892516352


:lol 

What a Game 7 between the Sens and Pens... :sodone :cheer :cheer :cheer

Always sort of knew that it would be the Pens, and they will be the perfect villainous foil for #SMASHVILLE . :curry2 :lol

These Stanley Cup Finals are going to be absurdly involving I reckon! :mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

Unfortunate. 

Ok. Your time to shine Perds. Let's do this.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

Damn it. Really was hoping the Sens would find a way to pull that one out but the Pens were the better team tonight. 

Game 7 overtimes are the best.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

malkin will be too stronk for nashville


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

Damn. Here comes that dreaded repeat.

Preds don't stand a chance against the Penguins in my eyes. Just not strong enough for that powerhouse team; outside of Rinne. (Pens' speed is outrageous) He's gonna have to be ON more than usual.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867957208893374464
That's beautiful, mane :mj2

Fuck the Sens tho

Final: Heart says Preds, head says Pens


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*



Obfuscation said:


> Damn. Here comes that dreaded repeat.
> 
> Preds don't stand a chance against the Penguins in my eyes. Just not strong enough for that powerhouse team; outside of Rinne. (Pens' speed is outrageous) He's gonna have to be ON more than usual.


While there's part of me who agrees, especially with Johansson out, I still think of this....Nashville has the best defense in the NHL. They also have momentum, younger legs, and a sweep of the Blackhawks for confidence. I hope they win because Nashville would be crazy.

Heck I live 50 minutes south and there are street vendors selling Stanley cup gear in our little town of Columbia. In the south! The very southern south! The NHL is all they are talking about everyday on our talk shows, Good times


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*



Obfuscation said:


> Damn. Here comes that dreaded repeat.
> 
> *Preds don't stand a chance against the Penguins in my eyes*. Just not strong enough for that powerhouse team; outside of Rinne. (Pens' speed is outrageous) He's gonna have to be ON more than usual.


I would say 'lets see how first few games go' before passing that judgement. Looking forward to this series beginning.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

head says Pittsburgh, heart says Nashville


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

*This Series is certainly going 7 games. A great defense vs an explosive offense. Teams are going to make plenty of line changes and pairings. No doubt this will be a series studied by teams watching. Pens have their own story going as well. Injuries throughout the whole season and a huge goalie shift in the post season to help get them here today. Nashville has more than just Rinne and a great defense. Neal and Forsberg can score. These teams are going to make Hockey exciting again.*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

















so fucking hyped about tonight :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

Tonight it's SMASHVILLE time!

Those 'We want Cup' chants in the end of 3rd video :banderas


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

This Stanley Cup is already rigged for Pittsburg, can't believe that goal was called a no goal.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

Nash is 5


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

Jesus just give it to Pittsburgh already zebras.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

This series is over.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

I won't be worried about the pens losing a finals until jagr retires :draper2

Just rub his head for good luck.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

Oh look, Pittsburgh being fucking garbage and somehow winning again. Fuck this team, seriously.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

What a crazy game :wtf2

Could end up being Preds in 5 if Rinne gets his shit together, although the Pens were dominated a lot by the Caps too but still pulled through. Any other team, and I'd give them very little chance, but this Pens team is just so weird


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

If the Perds play like that all series they have a solid chance at this thing.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*



DA said:


> What a crazy game :wtf2
> 
> Could end up being Preds in 5 if Rinne gets his shit together, although the Pens were dominated a lot by the Caps too but still pulled through. Any other team, and I'd give them very little chance, but this Pens team is just so weird


Pens were never going to lose a series to the Caps, get real. Caps blow series against Pitt, that's their lot in life. If they can lose soul sucking awfully, that's even better. Ripping out the hearts of their own fans.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*



Stax Classic said:


> Pens were never going to lose a series to the Caps, get real. Caps blow series against Pitt, that's their lot in life. If they can lose soul sucking awfully, that's even better. Ripping out the hearts of their own fans.


All I said was that they were dominated, but ok. Thank you for your contribution


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

Time to win PREDS!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

Need this win tonight badly. Get it done Perds.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

Now that was nasty 3rd period for PREDS. Can't win the games if you let your opponent score 3 goals in first 4 minutes.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

Preds now have to win 4 in 5 :mj2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

This shit is so rigged for Pittsburg to win


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

Pens in 5. Damn.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*



ABAS said:


> This shit is so rigged for Pittsburg to win


Yup, Rinne has rigged it for the Pens to let in all those goals.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

Perds will take one at home, but the Pens will win it in 5. Bad time for Rinne to just start tanking.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*



Stad said:


> Yup, Rinne has rigged it for the Pens to let in all those goals.




They paid him off.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

Preds need to make a comeback and get two wins to tie series up. Hopefully homecrowd will deliver the energy they might need. If they would crush Pens tonight and next game, that could be nice gamechanging dynamic the series would need if they were to go for 7 games overall. And by crush i mean atleast 5-0 win or something. Though knowing Pens firepower, i dont think there will be any game where they wouldn't score atleast one goal.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

Rinne's first career win against Pittsburgh last night.. and he's been in the league since 2005 :eagle


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

Penguins MO is to let the opponent think they have the series in hand after recovering from soul crushing deficit only to finally crush the soul in Game 7.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

Hoping the Perds can get the series tied tonight.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

This is a good day! 4-1 already. :mark:


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*



Banez said:


> This is a good day! 4-1 already. :mark:


Let's not forget that Bobby Roode's theme played after the Preds won.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

we have a series. Hallelujah!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*

If Pens return home and apply the same ass kicking each team has laid out while being on home ice then lol. Hardly a gratifying series.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-2)*

Thankful this series didn't go like the basketball one is going. For awhile I thought for sure this was ending in 5. Thanks for beating their asses the last two games Perds.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-2)*

Let's go Pens!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-2)*

Pekka in Pittsburgh is a problem.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-2)*



starsfan24 said:


> Pekka in Pittsburgh is a problem.


Dont think it's just Pekka. Think whole team has a Pittsburgh Syndrome.

It's a shame, i was hoping they could steal a game 5 and get cup on 6th. I can see them win game 6 but not win 7th.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-2)*

Didn't watch any of the game just kept getting goal updates. I bet they win Game 6 but lost in 7.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-2)*

*A few of you are confused. The Pens should have won game 4, but Rinne made saves he won't ever make again. Rinne starts game 6 and he won't look like the same guy from game 4, he just won't. If you go back and watch game 4 the Pens should have three to four more goals and that's not because Rinne is some boss, but because he made saves that were beyond incredible. I don't expect to see too much more of that kind of play from him. Tonight was proof. Pens are winning Cup in Nashville.*


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-2)*

Pekka has been a God at home. I bet they score some goals for him and win Game 6.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-2)*



blackholeson said:


> *A few of you are confused. The Pens should have won game 4, but Rinne made saves he won't ever make again. Rinne starts game 6 and he won't look like the same guy from game 4, he just won't. If you go back and watch game 4 the Pens should have three to four more goals and that's not because Rinne is some boss, but because he made saves that were beyond incredible. I don't expect to see too much more of that kind of play from him. Tonight was proof. Pens are winning Cup in Nashville.*


And if you look game 1. Nashville should have scored 4-5 more goals and won the first game.

Lets not play the 'what IF' game, shall we not?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-2)*

Penguins are down 2-0 after 1 in game 7, win 6-2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-2)*

Well that was a bowling shoe ugly beatdown, think the Preds still take it in 7 though.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-2)*

fully convinced that nashville will win game 6 17-2 and the penguins will then win game 7 38-1.

home team is outscoring the road team 24-6 so far in this series. that's just under 5 goals a game for home team and just over 1 goal a game for road team like WTF


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-2)*

YASSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-2)*

3.6 goals average margain of victory in this series.

I would be surprised if there has ever been a Stanley Cup finals with a bigger one.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-3)*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh*



Obfuscation said:


> If Pens return home and apply the same ass kicking each team has laid out while being on home ice then lol. Hardly a gratifying series.


:duck

riveting stuff this is


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-3)*



Joff said:


>


Joff is back :nylander :Nylander

Enough with this series btw, both teams just shitting the bed away from home. Bring on the expansion draft fuckery


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-3)*



DA said:


> Joff is back :nylander :Nylander
> 
> Enough with this series btw, both teams just shitting the bed away from home. Bring on the expansion draft fuckery


*This series has been great. The Pens are about to back to back it for the second time in 25 years. Who else has done that over that same period? The Penguins endured a shit load of injuries during the regular season in the hardest division in the NHL. Malkin and Crosby are proving why they are the best of the best. Don't forget, we have had no Letang through all of the post season and most of the regular season.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-3)*



blackholeson said:


> *This series has been great. The Pens are about to back to back it for the second time in 25 years. Who else has done that over that same period? The Penguins endured a shit load of injuries during the regular season in the hardest division in the NHL. Malkin and Crosby are proving why they are the best of the best. Don't forget, we have had no Letang through all of the post season and most of the regular season.*


Don't care


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-3)*



DA said:


> Don't care


the same way no one outside of ontario cares about the leafs despite what TSN thinks

the same way not many fans care about the feel-good stories or accomplishments of teams they don't root for


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-3)*

http://www.tsn.ca/report-flat-nhl-salary-cap-expected-for-2017-18-1.775862

Looks like there won't be any rise in the cap for next season. Gonna make it even more difficult for teams already in trouble with it

Drastic action incoming. The next two or three weeks are gonna be insane wens3


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-3)*

I see the refs were wearing their Penguins shirts underneath.

Fuck Crosby.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-3)*

First the Penguins, tomorrow night the Dubs :mark: Might as well enjoy the getting while it's hot, because my other teams are :kobe bad


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-3)*

refs lose sight of the puck in the crease they blow the whistle

that's the way it's always been and that's the way it always will be, unless they decide to add a 5th official so there's a guy down low on both sides of the ice

they then spent the next 2 periods ignoring all of nashville's many interference and holding penalties and gave them 4 pps

nashville couldnt get it done sowwy!


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-3)*

Back2Back bitches! :woo :woo :woo


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-3)*

Welp, now that that's over and the no-good dirty filthy Penguin fans on here have had more than enough time to celebrate, I think a title change is in order and it should be something relevant (and preferably something FLYERS).

I have 5 very clever suggestions @JM:

TRADES INCOMING
EXPANSION DRAFT
NICO OR NOLAN?! WHICH N WILL THE FLYERS GET?!
NOLAN OR NICO?! WHICH N WILL THE FLYERS GET?!
:ghost (just the smiley to commemorate his sweet new 6 year deal at a reasonable cap hit)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-3)*

F U C K T H E R E F S

U

C

K

T

H

E

R

E

F

S


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-3)*

I wanted Nashville to win but HFHabs made me really start cheering for the Pens just so those threads could stop talking about the trade for the summer lmao. 

I hope lots of trades and activity takes place leading up to the expansion draft and even more afterwards now that the cap is staying flat.

Also, pls, MTL, start tanking somehow so we can land a franchise changing center. I want to see a Cup soon. K thx.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-3)*










The Pittsburgh Penguins are still your Stanley Cup champions! Oh, it's true! It's true!

- Vic


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-3)*



Vic Capri said:


> The Pittsburgh Penguins are still your Stanley Cup champions! Oh, it's true! It's true!
> 
> - Vic



:dance


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-3)*

congrats Pittsburgh


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-3)*

holy shit Murray rekt the Preds :banderas


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-3)*










Should the whistle have been blown, no it shouldn't have. That being said, Nashville had plenty of chances on the power play, especially with the 5-3. I don't think they even had any shots on the first 2. The officiating in the whole playoffs was terrible this year, some of the worst I've seen. That being said, congrats to the Pens and to the Preds as well. Even though you came up short, you need to build off of that. Your fans brought it. Keep it up. 

I really want to make it to the parade this year.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Nasvhille vs Pittsburgh (2-3)*

What is the controversy??? Ref did not see the puck and blew the whistle. End of story.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875429633860263936


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Gonna be a crazy few weeks I think.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*










This is high risk, high reward for Tampa. I believe Drouin to be the more safe NHLer of the two but this is honestly a fairly even trade imo. The price of even unproven dmen appears to still be at a premium. 

Drouin :mark: Sainte-Agathe he might aswell be a Montreal boy. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

DROUINNNNNN :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Mr. Crosby's Penguins = 4X Champs*



Stax Classic said:


> Misleading because Crosby is a 2 time champ, the Penguins are 4 time champs.
> 
> I'll still hold out hope that the Penguins trade for Nash and we can get some run out of that


*Pens are 5 time champions and this is Crosby's third Cup Win, 09', 2015-16, 2016-17'. He is currently the best in the world.*


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

No real surprises on the Stars protected list. Vegas will take Eakin and I'll be very happy.

Detroit seriously protected Jimmy Howard over Petr Mrazek...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Neal exposed to the expansion draft :moyes8 :subban4


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

I think Vegas might put together a pretty decent expansion team especially on the back end, which has the better upside of the positions.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Big Hoss retiring :vincecry


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

So far Vegas has:

Haula
Fleury


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Neal exposed to the expansion draft :moyes8 :subban4


why :subban4


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Panthers made the finals pretty early on in their lifespan, maybe Vegas can gel quickly.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Vegas actually got a pretty decent squad.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Pretty cool that the Stars play are Vegas' first ever game.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Was it confirmed Quebec is the next expansion team? Or is Hamilton still in the running?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

It begins.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877926772024766466

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877913709435387905


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

ayyy, Schlemko > Emelin so I'm happy with this.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Alright Stars. If both Nico and Nolan are off the board you're gonna take Heiskanen. And if you're trading it, the deal better make sense and be worth it.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

DRAFT DAY FINALLY HERE :mark:

NICO or NOLAN
NOLAN or NICO

I don't really care at this point; both have 1C upside and that's what Flyers need most. I love both players for different reasons.

also, watching Marc Bergevin must be what it was like when the rest of the NHL was watching the Flyers with Paul Holmgren. No plan, no vision, impulsive, but always keeping it fresh. Don't get me wrong, it was fun always making moves every summer, but that shit caught up to us and it will catch up to Montreal. When his work is done in Montreal, it will take no less than 5-years to clean up the mess.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*



El Dandy said:


> DRAFT DAY FINALLY HERE :mark:
> 
> NICO or NOLAN
> NOLAN or NICO
> ...


I think you should pass on them so the Stars can grab one of them. :mark


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

@El Conquistador this is not a drill this is not a drill










Hjalmarsson traded to Arizona

Panarin traded to Columbus for Saad


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

:wtf2

Need to know the cap ramifications before making sense of this


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Panarin for Saad deal looks fine. Shocking, but fine. Toews & Kane apparently went to the man and wanted Saad back.

IMO Hawks took a big L on the Hjalmarsson trade. Murphy is half the dman Hjalmarsson is and they didn't even really save any money.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*









Stepan & Raanta to Arizona for 7th Overall

Hamonic may be next to go; Leafs, Flames, Flyers, Avs, Lightning are apparently IN on him


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

RIP Breadman


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Jesus all hell broke loose.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*



El Dandy said:


> @El Conquistador this is not a drill this is not a drill
> 
> 
> 
> ...





El Dandy said:


> Panarin for Saad deal looks fine. Shocking, but fine. Toews & Kane apparently went to the man and wanted Saad back.
> 
> IMO Hawks took a big L on the Hjalmarsson trade. Murphy is half the dman Hjalmarsson is and they didn't even really save any money.


Interesting. I don't know anything about Murphy, so that's a huge L. Appreciate the assessment.

I do know Saad is a better two way player than Panarin (though Panarin is serviceable on the back check). Idk what to make of it.



Cleavage said:


> RIP Breadman


Rip in pieces


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Jesus, judging by the reaction online, you'd think that Chicago were after trading prime Ovie for Matt Martin

It kinda makes sense as they'll have to give Panarin a significant payrise in like a year or something, which will be higher than what Saad is on rn. As for on the ice, I don't even think there is much of a difference between them. Saad was an absolute 5 v 5 beast last season, and they obviously love the guy. Let's see how Panarin does when he's not playing with Kane or on a loaded Russian group of forwards :armfold although Columbus' forwards will probably be really good again next season so he'll be great

Fair enough deal imo


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Miro!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Auston Matthews: Like some kid playing NHL 17 on rookie mode with his favorite player*



DA said:


> SAVE_US.TIMMEH


[USER]JM[/USER] WE DID IT SOMEHOW :mark:

Just like how we originally planned it :side:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

For 2 years, this has been known as the Nolan Patrick Draft. We got the Nolan Patrick of the Nolan Patrick Draft :ghost






That shot is heavy as fuck
Provorov to Patrick all day for the next 10-years

Can't believe we have both of the GOAT Brandon duo. To make it better, both times NJ passed over them and gave us a gift (Nico will undoubtedly end up better than Zacha, tho, lel).


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*









Schenn for Lehtera and 2 1st round picks

So long Useless Schenn #1. Not really at all as useless as your brother Useless Schenn #2, so I'll miss ya a little bit but you were redundant as fuck just being a PP only winger. Now we can re-sign WAYNE in good conscience. 

Also the Flyers June 23 curse strikes again!

June 23 2011 - Mike Richards traded to LA
June 23 2011 - Jeff Carter traded to CBJ
June 23 2012 - JvR traded to TOR
June 23 2014 - Hartnell traded to CBJ
June 23 2017 - Schenn to STL


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

sweet, didn't think Tolvanen would be there at 30 but there you have it, a sniper to replace Neal down the line.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Those trades earlier today were wild. God damn.

that Schenn trade is also incredibly stupid... I feel like no one in Philly seems to realize how shit Lehtera actually is. I guess there's more to the deal, like the term on Schenn's deal and whatnot, but I feel like they could have gotten better.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*



Chad 2 Badd said:


> that Schenn trade is also incredibly stupid... I feel like no one in Philly seems to realize how shit Lehtera actually is. I guess there's more to the deal, like the term on Schenn's deal and whatnot, but I feel like they could have gotten better.


Apparently you guys were interested, but the price was reportedly too high. I don't think Schenn had as much value around the league as some people think (like I think Habs fans are finding that out with Galchenyuk atm)

I don't see the Schenn trade as stupid at all, and I would crucify the Flyers if they fucked up. Well aware of how shitty Lehtera is, it just doesn't matter to us in the long run. I'm 100% fine with it and I'm sure STL fans are fine with it, so cool/cool. Hear me out (this is prolly something the regular HF shitposter won't give you; but I'm your regular WF shitposter so stakes are raised!):

2 1st round picks and 4,700,000 x 2-yr cap dump FOR Schenn. 

What does one get with Schenn? They get a PP specialist; a one dimensional winger who scored a whopping 4 5v5 goals and was the benefactor of standing in front of the net while 3 of the best PP players in the world play catch. Now factor in that Lehtera's contract ends the same year as Simmonds (whereas Schenn's contract is 1 million more expensive and 1 year longer). Simmonds will need to be re-signed and, look at that, we will now have 4,700,000 coming off the books making that easier to fit in.

The most important reason: Schenn will easily be replaced from within.

Konecny, Patrick, and Lindblom need minutes and need opportunity ASAP. If we wish for players like Konecny, Patrick, and Lindblom to develop into the players that we hope they can be, then they need increased opportunity/minutes. 18 minutes and 1:30 of PP time just became available. 

If Schenn had stayed, he was likely going to get bumped down to PP2 this year... thus meaning his PP production goes down; that is significant because PP production is most of his value. Knowing that Schenn's value was likely never to be higher, Hextall cashed out and got 2x 1st round picks that will be used to further build our prospect stockpile (and one has already been used).
Will we take a hit next year? A little bit, sure. But it's not about next year, it's about 2019 onward. IMO this trade is a necessary evil if we want our younger core to get better. The only way they will get better is if they get increased minutes/opportunity.

*TLDR:* 2 1sts and a 2 year cap dump for an easily replaceable PP specialist AND now Konecny/Patrick/Lindblom get a bump in opportunity. Oh and we need to re-sign Wayne, so now 4,700,000 magically appears when he's up. Also I guess the league figured out Schenn was just a PP only guy so there wasn't a mega offer to be had

*Hextall 4D chess. Never underestimate a man who conned LA to take both Schenn/Lecavalier, ARI to take Pronger's Dead Body/Grossmann, and BOS to give us a 3rd for Rinaldo.*


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

I quite liked the Stars draft. Best d-man and goalie in the draft is awesome, especially because we took Oettinger from the Blues a pick before them.

Also awesome that it sounds like next year's draft will be in Dallas. Might have to attend.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878449137552945157
Such a mob boss :banderas


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878791727951339520
:mj4

[USER]obby[/USER] [USER]JM[/USER] [USER]Ignignokt[/USER] [USER]Joff[/USER]


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

seriously sucks that the Habs are likely about to lose Radulov for nothing to FA and might even end up losing Markov (who's reportedly asking for 2 years @ $3.5m per from the Habs... ugh fpalm)


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Absolutely love that Methot deal for the Stars.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880055907513757696
The new McDavid deal has arrived, which will affect future deals for star players

Was hoping he would take closer to 12m, so to keep Matthews' next deal a little lower than what it's gonna be


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*



DA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880055907513757696
> The new McDavid deal has arrived, which will affect future deals for star players
> 
> Was hoping he would take closer to 12m, so to keep Matthews' next deal a little lower than what it's gonna be




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880157489706147841

RIP Edmonton cap.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

There's no other way to evaluate the state of the Habs going into July 1st as anything other than being "worse" than last year. Sure, last year we regressed by trading Subban for Weber, but at least Weber is still a top-10 defender for now.

This summer, though?

We've depleted our prospect pool of any true valuable assets in the Sergachev-Drouin swap, which would have been fine if we were retaining our forwards (Galchenyuk, Radulov). Chucky is looking more like he'll stay, but Radulov and the Habs are so far apart that I think Radulov is moving on. So it's a lateral move at best going from Radulov -> Drouin atm, but also losing Sergachev in the process.

Not only that, but our LD is absolutely depleted. If the season started tomorrow, the Habs defense would look like:

Schlemko - Weber
Jerabek - Petry
Davidson - Benn

that's shit-tier right there. Markov wants 2 years, Bergevin doesn't seem keen on giving it to him. If there's anything more wrong than that defense group atm, it's Markov playing a game in his NHL career in a jersey other than the Canadiens jersey.

We opened up cap space by losing Emelin to expansion, but I'd rather have his oaf ass for one more year at $4m than Alzner on a long-term deal exceeding $4m. It's a lateral move at best, maybe a very slight upgrade if Alzner isn't declining and he just had a one-off real bad year. I'm not holding my breath, though. Paying that much for defensive defensemen in today's NHL is just stupid.

With the organization's insistence on not seeing Galchenyuk as a center "at this time, maybe ever", that leaves them with a grand total of *ZERO* legitimate top-six centers. And if they're going to band-aid that with fucking Bonino than they're stupid as hell. And no, Joe Thornton is not going to leave California to play in Montreal. Also, trading Sergachev means we have no assets to trade for a true 1C anymore, even if he would have been a fringe 1C bordering on 2C. The problem is that we don't have a 1C or 2C. Galchenyuk, offensively, is a true 1C in this league imo.

If they lose Radulov and Markov tomorrow, compounded with losing Beaulieu and Sergachev and simply turning that into Drouin and Alzner then I don't know how I can look forward to next season when teams like Toronto, Buffalo, Boston and Ottawa have emerging young talents that will propel them to breathing down the Habs necks all year. Price can probably steal a playoff spot yet again, and could possibly steal the division title again (who the fuck cares about those, though?) but what good is it if you can't win the in playoffs at the end of the day -- because you're not winning in the playoffs with Danault-Plekanec as your top 2C if you're not playing Galchenyuk there.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Shattenkirk to NYR.

Stars signed Hanzal and are in on Radulov and Marleau. We'll see how this shakes out.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

36 year old RON HAINSEY should be enough to put the Leafs over the top, brothers

Stanley Cup imminent

Stanley Cup inevitable

Edit: Also just signed Dominic Moore to replace Brian Boyle. I'm gonna miss Boyle  and that 2nd round pick we gave just to have him for like 2 months


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Bonino, Emelin and Hartsy eh. I can live with that.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881575053720252416
Price extension


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

On one hand, that is a retarded amount of cap space to invest in a goalie... and for max term as well. 
On the other hand... what do? What else was Montreal to do?

These are similar feelings I had when we re-signed Voracek. Overpaid by 2 million... but what else were we supposed to do? Trade him for picks/prospects that may never turn? IDK.

at the very least, I'm surprised Price didn't take any form of a discount. Good on him for getting max value, but you would think for such a long term the cap hit would've been in the 8 to 9 range. I still don't know if I would ever be comfortable paying a goalie more than 8. Contracts like this are what get you on the fast track to cap hell.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

I think Price knows they're not gonna win the Cup and wants to get paid for the years he has spent carrying them, and rightly so. Probably thought "fuck it, may as well just get paid"


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881627431521714179
:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Thank the Lord the Stars didn't fork over that money for Marleau.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

IMO that Marleau deal may be the worst contract handed out so far this UFA period.

6.25 x 3 for a 38-year old Top 6 wing. I don't get it. Lou seems like he's up to his old UFA tricks again.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Making 8 million dollars this year. Good lord.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

I'm guessing it'll be Marleau-Matthews-Nylander which will be pure sex, but that deal nearly made my head explode. If only it was just two years.....


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

When I first read it I thought it was 6.25 over 3-years; that would've been the best deal on the weekend lel

I would've pocketed it and tried next year to add another dman. I mean, he's only making a little bit less than Shattenkirk


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Marleau not gonna retire without a cup :sundin


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Jumbo Joe re-signs for 1 year at 8 million.

Hope that the knee injury didn't fuck him up too bad.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

The breakdown of that Marleau contract is such that the only real money he's paid in that third year during the season is 1.25-million. The signing bonus is 3-million or something like that on July 1, 2019 (after the first two years are up). They'll probably send Marleau to another team that needs to reach the cap floor while paying very minimal money or send him to Robidas island.

as for Price... the only shot he has at the Cup now is if Bergevin is fired by next summer and we get a real GM who brings in real scouting staff and player development guys who can draft, develop and either turn those players into NHL contributors for the Habs or make them good enough pieces to flip them in trades for roster players to fill holes.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Radulov to Dallas. 5 years 6.25m AAV


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Bergevin, being the consummate professional and being a GM who doesn't make half-measures, wasted no time trying to add more offensive punch lost by Radulov by bringing in none other than the returning KHL legend THE Ales Hemsky.

In other NHL news, Ales Hemsky was apparently actually in the league last year and NOT in the KHL/retired.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Bergevin is a stupid idiot.

EDIT: so apparently, "take it or leave it" and "no negotiating" and "final offer" = counter and offer exactly what Dallas is offering AFTER Radulov accepts it. fpalm

Someone claims the Habs offered 5 years several days ago, but I don't buy it. Probably trying to save face -- this is the same organization that claimed for months they weren't going to trade PK only to turn around and do it anyways. Radulov himself has said Bergevin was only offering 3-4 years until it was too late.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Benn-Seguin-Radulov :dead2


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

RADULOVVVVVVVV


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Habs have a great GM.

> offers same 5 year $6.25m deal to Radulov before July 1st.
> pulls the offer on July 1 and offers 4 years and starts playing hard ball.
> goes to media and says if you want loyalty to buy a dog in regards to expecting loyalty from Radulov.
> Radulov agrees to DAL 5 year $6.25m deal and Bergevin tries re-offering it but it's too late.

Can't make this shit up. Tried playing hard ball with the team's best forward all year and he fucked it up horribly. I don't understand why this guy is allergic to skill yet hands out long-term contracts like candy to players like Shaw and Alzner.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Another year w/Jumbo. Swell.

Fuck the Leafs tho. Crushed. While both offer that "heart and soul" spiel to being on the team, at this rate, I'd rather of had Marleau going into next season over Joe. More reliable when Sharks needed him to be during crunch time. This hurts.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882677133843120128
1m AAV lower than expected. Apparently he wasn't comfortable with the 13.5m and asked it to be lowered. Probably after all the commotion since it was rumoured

Should bring down Matthews' contract a little #ThankYouMcJesus


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Jussi Jokinen moved from Florida to Edmonton. Hopefully he can help out Puljujärvi to reach his potential.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Johansen re-signed for 8x8 :drose


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Think the NHL is not going to the Olympics games because Bettman didn't want to embarass the host Koreans by NHLers routing them 30-0?

Or are we still going with the "Bettman hates hockey" theory?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

If there is an athlete with more sex appeal than King Joff right now, I'm unaware af


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Tolvanen with a hatty + an assist in his first KHL regular season game :banderas


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

2 minute penalties will be issued for teams who challenge and offside call and do not succeed.

Also no more timeouts after icings and cracking down on slashes to hands this year.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Considering the way Bergevin spoke about Galchenyuk today and his role on the team as a winger and not a center, I'm convinced that if Duchene sits out camp in Colorado to force a deal, Bergevin tries swinging a Galchenyuk for Duchene swap, maybe with a small add along with Galchenyuk and roll with a Drouin-Duchene center punch next season.

Molson's already hinted at making a big push for Tavares if he hits the open market or even in the trade market (no way with the latter, Habs don't have the assets, FA is the best chance if Tavares hits it). Interesting scenarios coming up.

Not too hot on our forward group, though. Pacioretty-Duchene-Lehkonen would look sweet, but not enthralled by Galchenyuk-Danault-Gallagher at all. Galchenyuk's projections also take a HUGE hit as a LW compared to if he played C or RW for me, imo. I'm talking from the 60-point range as a C to the 40-point range as a LW.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Stars pre-season starts in a week :mark


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907592386490109952

You know what this could mean


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Didn't the Seattle Mayor just resign amid sexual abuse allegations?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*



Stax Classic said:


> Didn't the Seattle Mayor just resign amid sexual abuse allegations?


Yeah, he did resign. As for the arena, I'm not surprised that they are renovating KeyArena. It makes the most sense at this point. Also, with one more team needed in the Western Conference, Seattle makes the most sense. It's also a great sports TV market.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

PRE-SEASON GAMES BEGIN TONIGHT :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

I'm glad new season starts soon


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

I know this isn't breaking news, but the NHL pre-season is to damn long. (like it is for most sports)

Chop it down to 4 or 5 pre-season games, and take that extra week and add it to the regular season so that's 7 more days of rest during the season.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Benn-Seguin-Radulov is going to be one hell of a line when they really gel. Needs to get some more playing time but the line did produce a goal tonight. Methot also looked very good in his first game in Dallas. Whoever played with Methot tonight really was stabilized with him and you could tell Methot made the game simple. Also good to see Mattias Janmark back after a year off scoring a goal and an apple.

Good meaningless win. Also very nice to be back in the AAC watching hockey. On to Colorado on Thursday. Hope it's streamed somewhere.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Good lord, these face-off violations are a nightmare right now.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*



Bucky Barnes said:


> Good lord, these face-off violations are a nightmare right now.


I have no idea how, but there wasn't one in the Stars-Blues game.

Watched a few minutes of Vegas and Colorado and there were three on one faceoff leading to one penalty.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*






As a finnish person, i crack up everytime i hear how they spell Niinistö :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Would be nice if the media would stop asking 20 year olds for their political opinions and just stick to hockey ffs


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

at least Mete is really good. Everyone else on the Habs except Mete and Hudon suck.

Mete gonna look REAL good as our 2LD next season behind Dahlin ay lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

MATTHEWS IS READY :mark:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Gonna be very pissed off at Hextall if he sends down any of Sanhiem, Morin, and Hagg.

Don't care if we're running 3 rookie D and rostering 5 D with less than 3-years experience, Hextall has been cultivating the D core since he got here and the time has now arrived. Hextall said at the start of camp that they would have to earn their way onto the team, and they have done just that. 

It's a fucking shame he doesn't hold AMac or Manning to that same standard and require them to earn a spot. If he did, there would be no problem because Manning would be in the pressbox and AMac in the AHL.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Provorov - Gudas
Morin - Gostisbehere
Hagg - Sanheim

is pretty sexy. A lot of lefties though, although it's the same thing with MacDonald and Manning (both lefties).

I think Philly will see a situation where at least one, maybe two of Morin, Sanheim and Hagg are sent down to start the season, but all three finish the year on the Flyers.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*



Chad 2 Badd said:


> A lot of lefties though, although it's the same thing with MacDonald and Manning (both lefties).
> 
> I think Philly will see a situation where at least one, maybe two of Morin, Sanheim and Hagg are sent down to start the season, but all three finish the year on the Flyers.


yeah you nialed it tbh
Only RHD we have is Gudas, and god bless Sanhiem he has been playing his opposite side since he went to the AHL. There is this Phillipe Myers kid who is big and a RHD, but we'll see if he ever amounts to anything.

It'll just be frustrating because it's not even like MacDonald is someone like a Dan Girardi or Marc Staal who are so fucking washed, but at least can provide a mentor role or sorts.

Ideally you'd like the veteran to be stapled to the rookie's side so they can make their rookie mistakes and ease the growing pains, but it's backwards here in Philly lel. In Philly, the rookie bails out the awful grizzled vet.
At 19 years old, Provorov was asked to lead a d core and play 22-mins per game with AMac as his partner all year. And he only went -7. Bless the child.

hmmm your Habs seem to be lacking in high end d prospects since trading Sergachev. Maybe you guys should trades us Galchenyuk for one of our D :Tripslick


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*



El Dandy said:


> yeah you nialed it tbh
> Only RHD we have is Gudas, and god bless Sanhiem he has been playing his opposite side since he went to the AHL. There is this Phillipe Myers kid who is big and a RHD, but we'll see if he ever amounts to anything.
> 
> It'll just be frustrating because it's not even like MacDonald is someone like a Dan Girardi or Marc Staal who are so fucking washed, but at least can provide a mentor role or sorts.
> ...


may as well since Chucky isn't gonna do anything here. :subban

although considering how bad I expect us to be, I think we can actually be in the hunt for a real good defenseman in the draft this year and potentially allow us to flip Chucky and a small add (if Sakic ever brings his ridiculous price down) for Duchene because our centre depth is still so atrocious.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*



El Dandy said:


> Gonna be very pissed off at Hextall if he sends down any of Sanhiem, Morin, and Hagg.
> 
> Don't care if we're running 3 rookie D and rostering 5 D with less than 3-years experience, Hextall has been cultivating the D core since he got here and the time has now arrived. Hextall said at the start of camp that they would have to earn their way onto the team, and they have done just that.
> 
> It's a fucking shame he doesn't hold AMac or Manning to that same standard and require them to earn a spot. If he did, there would be no problem because Manning would be in the pressbox and AMac in the AHL.



But we need the veteran leadership for our defensive core. :serious:

It was funny watching the game last night though. Even with the kids making a few mistakes, Manning and Amac still were able to stand out as the worst.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*



Bucky Barnes said:


> But we need the veteran leadership for our defensive core. :serious:


Only veteran advice either one of them can offer is Manning giving them pro tips on how maim McDavid

:mj


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913565234513793024roud


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Very appropriate to squeeze a shootout loss into the preseason before it ended

LOOKS LIKE THE LEAFS ARE NOW FINALLY READY FOR THE REGULAR SEASON :mark:

EDIT: *PREDICTIONS TIME*

ATLANTIC
1. *Leafs*
2. *Lightning*
3. *Canadiens*
4. Bruins
5. Sabres
6. Panthers
7. Senators
8. Red Wings

METRO
1. *Blue Jackets*
2. *Penguins*
3. *Capitals*
4. *Hurricanes*
5. *Rangers*
6. Flyers
7. Islanders
8. Devils

Central
1. *Wild*
2. *Predators*
3. *Blues*
4. *Stars*
5. Blackhawks
6. Jets
7. Avalanche

Pacific
1. *Ducks*
2. *Oilers*
3. *Sharks*
4. *Kings*
5. Flames
6. Coyotes
7. Canucks
8. Golden Knights

Playoff teams in BOLD. Standings subject to change


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Stars broadcaster Dave Strader passed away this morning from cancer. Sad sad day. Such a great voice and I'm sad he only called Stars games for one season. One of the best.

RIP Dave.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

@El Dandy

Prepare the pitchforks and take to the streets. 

Word is that Sanheim and Lindblom are getting sent down and Amac will partner Provorov.

Going to be nice to watch another full season of Andrew MacDonald failing to play defense


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

Edmonton will be big deal this season i think.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*



Bucky Barnes said:


> @El Dandy
> 
> Prepare the pitchforks and take to the streets.
> 
> ...


Ridiculous. 

I don't take as much exception to Lindblom being sent down tbh. In the 3 games I watched, he never really stood out to me and wasn't really all that visible imo. I think a lot of Flyer fans put the cart before the horse (myself included; I bought the hype a little bit). 
He was getting penciled in on the top line and on PP1, but idk. Konecny looked awesome this preseason and hopefully he's the one called on to get bigger opportunity. I sometimes forget about TK and how much potential he really has.

Sanheim, however, smh. It's a shame the vets aren't held to the same standard of "you'll make the roster IF you earn it." 
At any rate, he's still gonna be a damn fine NHL player, but we will just have to wait a little longer.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

JAGR TO THE FLAMES!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCF_6frUIAA1DV0.jpg*

PREDICTIONS SURE TO GO WRONG

*1. Tampa Bay
2. Montreal
3. Toronto*
4. Boston
5. Buffalo
6. Ottawa
7. Florida
8. Detroit

*1. Pittsburgh
2. Washington
3. Columbus
4. Carolina
5. NY Rangers*
6. Philadelphia
7. NY Islanders
8. New Jersey

*1. Dallas
2. Nashville
3. Chicago
4. Winnipeg
5. Minnesota*
6. St. Louis
7. Colorado

*1. Edmonton
2. Anaheim
3. Calgary*
4. Los Angeles
5. San Jose
6. Arizona
7. Vancouver
8. Vegas

FINAL: anybody but Pittsburgh vs. anybody but Chicago

MAYBE the Flyers can make it if we fire our bum coach before the hole is too insurmountable. Get Darryl Sutter in here.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Season starts soon*






1. *Toronto*
2. *Tampa Bay*
3. *Montreal*
4. Ottawa 
5. Boston
6. Buffalo
7. Florida
8. Detroit

1. *Pittsburgh*
2. *Washington*
3. *Columbus*
4. *Carolina*
5. NY Rangers
6. Philadelphia
7. NY Islanders
8. New Jersey

1. *Nashville*
2. *Chicago*
3. *Dallas*
4. *St. Louis*
5. *Winnipeg*
6. Minnesota
7. Colorado

1. *Edmonton*
2. *Anaheim*
3. *Calgary*
4. Arizona (Prolly not, but bold pick)
5. San Jose
6. LA
7. Vancouver
8. Vegas


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Season starts soon*

@Bucky Barnes


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Season starts soon*



El Dandy said:


> @Bucky Barnes












#notmydefensemen


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Season starts soon*

MacDonald and Filippula named Flyers assistant captains.

Kill me now please.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Season starts soon*



Bucky Barnes said:


> MacDonald and Filippula named Flyers assistant captains.
> 
> Kill me now please.












The state of this fucking team


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Season starts soon*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915407110745202688
Interesting move. I thought for sure he'd be up for game 1.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Season starts soon*

From what I've gathered, he and Theodore are just temporarily down because they were two of the few waiver exempt players.

McPhee has like 3 too many dmen on the roster and has to get rid of them.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Season starts soon*

Atlantic - Tampa, Montreal, Toronto, Ottawa (WC), Boston, Buffalo, Florida, Detroit
Metro - Washington, Pittsburgh, NY Rangers, Columbus (WC), Carolina, Philadelphia, NY Islanders, New Jersey
Central - Dallas, Nashville, Minnesota, Chicago (WC), St. Louis (WC), Winnipeg, Colorado
Pacific - Anaheim, Edmonton, San Jose, Los Angeles, Calgary, Arizona, Vegas, Vancouver


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Season starts soon*

The start is upon us :mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Season starts soon*

TIME FOR HOCKEY :mark


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Season starts soon*

RIP Mason lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Season starts soon*

Leafs imo.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Season starts soon*

Lol Jets.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Season starts soon*

Marleau 2 goals on debut
Matthews, Nylander and Marner with a goal each
PK guys looked great
Solid Borgman debut
Freddie was magnificent

Other than starting out slow in the first 15mins and being lazy at the end with the two Jets goals, it was nearly a perfect start to the season :lenny


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Season starts soon*

Auston on pace for 164 assists :auston

The two Jets goals were annoying as hell.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Season starts soon*

Good lord this Pens-Blues game. :mark


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Season starts soon*

Matthews sophomore slump has began. Only 1/4th the goal output as his season opener last year.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Season starts soon*

McDavid isn't human.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Season starts soon*

this board doesn't want to show the image I am trying to post, and I got nothing else to say........so this is awkward


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Season starts soon*

Not the start I wanted w/the SHARKS, but at least the offense didn't struggle getting goals. (I'll accept a fortunate bounce for one of them, too.)

now buzz off w/the penalties like that for the remainder of the season. Ok, thanks guys. Lets play some hockey.

that first goal where Jones screwed up tho. D'oh.

no Marleau :mj2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Season starts soon*

10-1 :drose

Hawks score more goals in one game than the Avalanche will have wins all year.

Kane leading the league in points, tied for 1st with assists, best +/-. Give him the MVP already.

Hawks your 2017-2018 Stanley Cup champs.

Good night boys.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Season starts soon*

a good old fashion 10 spot. There needs to be more of those in today's NHL.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Season starts soon*

10 goals against the Stanley Cup champions, what a way to start the season.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Season starts soon*

Stars game tonight! :mark


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Season starts soon*

James Neal with the first goal in Vegas Knights history. Deflected off Radek Faksa and past Kari Lehtonen.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Season starts soon*

Good effort last night Stars. :mj2


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Season starts soon*

Go Preds Go! :woo


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Season starts soon*

What drugs are Alex Ovechkin on? 

He's scored 5 goals in the last 8 minutes of play going back to Thursday night.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Season starts soon*

I've got a chubby in my pants for Charlie McAvoy.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Season starts soon*

15 in 2 for the Leafs :done


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Season starts soon*

This offense is lethal. 

Hopefully they can clean up the defense at some point lulz.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Season starts soon*

Gonna be another long year in Dallas.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Season starts soon*

The LEAFS might be the most MUST-WATCH team in all of sports, brothers


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Season starts soon*

wow look at that, Habs with their shit-tier offense again, something everyone knew would happen except Bergevin and his apologists who think he's done a good job.

Fallin' for Dahlin, just do it.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Season starts soon*

Avs win in Boston *again*.

That's 12 straight without a loss now, dating back to March 1998. :lmao


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Season starts soon*

Hawks about to whoop the Leafs asses tonight.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Season starts soon*



ABAS said:


> Hawks about to whoop the Leafs asses tonight.


:auston


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Season starts soon*



ABAS said:


> Hawks about to whoop the Leafs asses tonight.


:auston


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Season starts soon*



ABAS said:


> 10-09, 19:08 ABAS HAWKS ABOUT TO SMOKE THE LEAFS


lol what a GEEK



ABAS said:


> 10-09, 19:08 ABAS Hawks so good we don't even need to start our #1 Goalie


Probably wouldn't have needed OT if you had started Crawford ya GEEK.



> 10-09, 19:11 ABAS Hawks ARE going to smoke the leafs tonight though


Oh ok, ya GEEK.

In summary, you're a massive GEEK and you should stick to talking about things after they happen because your predictions are TRASH.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Season starts soon*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/917569035327459329


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Season starts soon*

fucking Habs, if they just lost a few more games between Oct-Nov 2015 we could have had an actual shot at Matthews. Idiots.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Season starts soon*

Preds got a win :woo :woo :woo


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Season starts soon*

I'm pretty sure every single Leafs d-man has been a legit 0/10 so far tonight. Absolute thrash, especially Gardiner and Rosen

Giving up a goal with a 5 on 3 advantage lmao

Edit: Rosen is complete garbage


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Season starts soon*

Avs are up 4-1 on the Bruins in their home opener, about to move to 3-1-0.

I'm convinced it's because they brought back the old 90s mountain trim on the jerseys. :drose


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Season starts soon*

I'm extremely disappointed. Legit thought we had a shot at 82-0 this season :mj2.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Season starts soon*

Still can't get over conceding that 5 on 3 goal. It's right up there with that goal conceded vs the Kings a couple of years ago where all 5 skaters for a line change at the same time and left 2 or 3 Kings through on goal to score

Neither are the most stupid thing I've ever seen tho, I think that honour still goes to Laine scoring in his own net


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Season starts soon*



DA said:


> Still can't get over conceding that 5 on 3 goal. It's right up there with that goal conceded vs the Kings a couple of years ago where all 5 skaters for a line change at the same time and left 2 or 3 Kings through on goal to score
> 
> Neither are the most stupid thing I've ever seen tho, I think that honour still goes to Laine scoring in his own net


It was fluky as fuck but ya, pissed me right off.

Anderson is way too aggressive sometimes trying to kick out rebounds into break out passes. He could have just as easily kept that one and regrouped the PP with a defensive zone face off.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Season starts soon*

Hawks get a measure of revenge against the Preds in OT.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Season starts soon*

have Oiler fans started shitting their pants yet???

Down 4-0 to Ottawa and about to drop to 1-3.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Season starts soon*

I love Auston Matthews


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Season starts soon*

6-1 Senators. Talbot got yanked. He has looked really shaky the last 3 games.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Season starts soon*

Habs gonna win the corsi-cup at this rate, too bad they have like minimal talent on their roster to actually put the puck in the net.

Bergevin's ass can't even be saved by Price heroics anymore.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Season starts soon*

Malcolm Subban 1, Bruins 0


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Season starts soon*

@LONZO looks like we were wrong :beckylol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Season starts soon*

Freddie shutout :banderas


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: NHL Discussion Thread*

Teuvoooo Teräväinen!!!! :mark:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NHL Discussion Thread*

hawks are probably gonna get swept by the blues this year in the first round :mj2


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: NHL Discussion Thread*

so my devils are tearing it up this year:woo


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NHL Discussion Thread*



Cleavage said:


> hawks are probably gonna get swept by the blues this year in the first round :mj2


Better to get the pain out of the way early than go all the way to the Finals and get swept by the LEAFS imo


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: NHL Discussion Thread*

yuppp Bergevin gonna go down as the Habs John Ferguson Jr. 

this guy decimated this team and any window we had when he traded Subban, and his subsequent trades have made us so much worse that it's not even funny (well, it's a bit funny, and really funny if you're a rival fan).


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Only watched the 3rd period and my gawd is it fucking infuriating

Leafs score two goals midway through it, and I could have sprinted up a mountain after that Matthews goal I was so pumped :mark:

Then 7 seconds later, Zaitsev decides to be a moron and lets the Sens score

Nylander scores to make it Sens 4-3 Leafs, and Rielly almost immediately does what Zaitsev did but the Sens didn't score

Then the Sens pass it to Marner completely free in front of goal, he wastes it, Sens go up the other end and make it 5-3

Aaaaand now an empty net goal

The Lightning btw :woah


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Leafs re-sign Roman Polak

He is probably gonna be even slower after that injury but he'll be a welcome addition to the PK. Zaitsev and Hainsey have been playing A LOT more mins on the PK than the other D, so they definitely need help. Plus, Polak won't be as easily pushed around in front of the net as the other guys, and the Leafs concede most of their goals when the other team puts a big guy right on top of Freddie


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

TRIPLE POST - Nobody else seems to be posting 

Marner looks like Marner again :mark: 2 assists and should have had a goal. Regained his form as soon as I traded him, you're welcome #LeafsNation 

Rielly has now joined Gardiner, Zaitsev and Rosen in making unacceptable mistakes which have led to opposition goals. I swear Hainsey might actually be our best D

Great Matt Martin game tonight :mark: Goal and beat up two Kings for hitting his buddy Mitch

Quick was definitely concussed if that push on Leo is anything to by lel, or else he is just a moron


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Donskoi from SHARKS seems to be finding his way again, i like it.

Tomorrow another series of games. Looking forward for another PREDS win.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The kids are good*



DA said:


> TRIPLE POST - Nobody else seems to be posting
> 
> Marner looks like Marner again :mark: 2 assists and should have had a goal. Regained his form as soon as I traded him, you're welcome #LeafsNation
> 
> ...


Hainsey is our best defensive defenseman right now and really it's not even close lulz. Rosen was sent down with the Polak signing though which was expected. They were never going to keep a young guy as the 7th defenseman.

Marner was _better_ today but he still make a lot of sloppy plays with the puck, especially in his own end. His first assist was pretty much luck. He wasn't even passing it to Polak, it just happened to get there. Those are the breaks that will hopefully get him going.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Florida took Niemi from Pens waiver list... why Florida why????


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

Haha Niemi. Lord do I not miss him.

Stars have won four straight and are playing some really good hockey. Hopefully the boys can keep it going tonight.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

The Buffalo Sabres are actually MINUS goals on the PP so far :wtf2

5 PP goals scored

6 SH goals conceded


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Florida and Carolina won their respective games tonight :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The kids are good*

what the fuck lucky charms did the Golden Knights take before the season?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

yay Preds won :woo

Vegas has had impressive start.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Kapanen and Leivo both playing tonight :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The kids are good*

this Vegas fairy tale can stop any time now.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*Re: The kids are good*

It's always hilarious to watch the Laine and Matthews debate. 

The Jets smashed the Penguins last night 7 to 1 and Laine didn't even have a point.

Through 10 games, he has 6 points.

Matthews through 11 games has 15 points and is a +11.

There is no debate, Laine sucks compared to Auston Matthews. Laine is a one dimensional streaky goal scorer that sucks defensively and does nothing but floats. Matthews is a complete player from top to bottom. He can make a play out of nothing and score when it looks like there should be no reason for him to do so. He has magic hands and one hell of a shot. 

As a Leafs fan for many, many years, it's going to be fun as fuck to watch him!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Fantastic Freddie performance wasted by the guys in front of him

Sharks dominated all game

Bozak is playing so shit that it's affecting other lines. Bum


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Guess vegas honeymoon is over.

Sharks vs. PREDS tomorrow :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The kids are good*

Carey Price's bitch ass needs to be stapled to the press box, not even the bench, until he decides he's ready to play the fucking game again. I don't want to believe he collected his 8 year, 10.5m payday kicking in NEXT YEAR (still an AWFUL contract) and now he just decides to be shit. It's unacceptable.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

We could save some money by firing Carey Price and Jake Gardiner into the sun on the same rocket, brother


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The kids are good*



DA said:


> We could save some money by firing Carey Price and Jake Gardiner into the sun on the same rocket, brother


I'm down at this point, I'm sure that's grounds for a LTIR placement to get out of the contract.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

It's finally over.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927328405107777536


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The kids are good*

>trade Price
>make Lindgren starter
>???
>profit (aka win Cup)


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Bad season start for finnish hockey players.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Matthews will miss his first NHL game tonight

I feel ill


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

That pensioner Jagr scored his first goal of the season tonight.

Zucker with a hat trick for Minnesota tonight.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

LEAFS WIN IT IN OOOOOVVVVVEEEEEEEEERRRRRRTIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEE :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Puljujärvi got lifted to main roster and he thanked by scoring a goal. Shame Edmonton still lost the game.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*Re: The kids are good*

The Leafs are going to make me pull my hair out this season. I can already tell they're gonna be a, "Win 4, lose 3, win 3, lose 4" type of team this season.

Fuck it, I love my Leafs. 

Need some help on defence though badly.

At least Marner has found his game again. Love that kid.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

It's Teuvo Show in Carolina :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

They actually traded Niemi from Florida to Montreal :lmao


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*



Saitama said:


> Matthews will miss his first NHL game tonight
> 
> I feel ill


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Teuvo Teräväinen and Sebastian Aho have been on fire last week for Carolina. I hope this trend continues this week as well.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Arizona, Buffalo and Edmonton the bottom 3 teams in the league. 

The more things change, the more they stay the same.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Arizona, Buffalo and Edmonton the bottom 3 teams in the league.
> 
> The more things change, the more they stay the same.


But Rinne got most shutouts as a finnish goaltender :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The kids are good*

Habs are 2 points out of a playoff spot. Price is Jesus again.

Oh man, Bergevin is gonna keep his job.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

With just 1 minute left, Russel snipes then puck


into his own net :lmao :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Patrik Laine would be proud of that one

LEAFS :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: The kids are good*

PAVELSKI scores his 300th career goal in SHARKS victory over the Panthers! :mark: :mark: :mark: :woo :woo :woo

PAVS :mark: SHARKS :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The kids are good*

suddenly we are in a playoff spot, 6 points behind the Leafs, and became offensive dynamos with 24 goals in our last 5 games...

...and our 4th line winger Alex Galchenyuk has somehow tied captain 1st-liner Pacioretty in points through the entire season lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Meanwhile, the Sabres have just one goal in 4 games and already talking about blowing it up :mj4

Trash organisation


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937839863180619782
One step closer to the 32nd NHL franchise.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

PREDS!!! They are having a good momentum, hopefully they make it far this season


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The kids are good*



Banez said:


> PREDS!!! They are having a good momentum, hopefully they make it far this season


no reason they shouldn't imo. Their biggest weakness was exposed with Johansen's injury in the finals, but they have the best defense in the game and their center depth went from Johansen-Sissons-Fisher-Jarnkrok to Johansen-Turris-Bonino-Sissons. They're solid. I think they may be my favourites to win the Cup.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*



Chad 2 Badd said:


> no reason they shouldn't imo. Their biggest weakness was exposed with Johansen's injury in the finals, but they have the best defense in the game and their center depth went from Johansen-Sissons-Fisher-Jarnkrok to Johansen-Turris-Bonino-Sissons. They're solid. I think they may be my favourites to win the Cup.


I hope they do. I'm loving the fact they got two finnish goalkeepers too who are pretty stellar duo.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The kids are good*

any team that gets Subban the Cup is aces by me :subban


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: The kids are good*

Canadians, the kindest people on earth. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940994499060277248


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The kids are good*

remember when you went out of your way to watch outdoor games???

Yeah, not so much any more.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The kids are good*

http://www.espn.com/nhl/story/_/id/...e-new-arena-built-next-belmont-park-racetrack

The Islanders are going back to the Island. Not that far from the old arena. Kinda surprised the city agreed to it since the old arena and the new arena will only be 20 minute away. Might take some business from the old arena, so that's why I'm surprised.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: The kids are good*

:mark: SHARKS :mark:

Such a fun game last night. The offense started off so slowly and the SHARKS still have some issues with scoring goals but the team's depth makes them one of the sturdier rosters in the Western Conference. 

Preds look phenomenally tough this season, of course. They just look like a team that makes it to the Stanley Cup Finals, but there is doubtless some confirmation bias going on in that rough assessment.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The kids are good*

Nice win by the Bruins yesterday afternoon. They are really playing good hockey lately. And boy, McAvoy really is good for his age. The way he scored that GW shootout goal on his birthday a few days ago was money.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

WORLD JUNIORS :mark:

Czech Republic-Russia, Belarus-Sweden and FINLAND-CANADA tonight :mark: :woo :mark: :woo


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> WORLD JUNIORS :mark:
> 
> Czech Republic-Russia, Belarus-Sweden and FINLAND-CANADA tonight :mark: :woo :mark: :woo


Finland-Canada :trips5 

Belarus-Sweden :mj4


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*



A$AP said:


> Finland-Canada :trips5
> 
> Belarus-Sweden :mj4


Possible #2 and #3 draft picks in Zadina and Svechnikov going at it in the Czech-Russia game too :trips8


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Habs embarrassed themselves. 










Tampa is so good that it literally hurts to watch. 

:mj2

I then tune in to the Vancouver game and Boeser with another 4 point night for 38 points in 35 games.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Nice game between USA/Canada last night in World Juniors.

The people who cleansed the ring from snow were pretty heavily worked and they should get a raise for that job.

Surprised that USA lost to Slovakia the night before.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Finland :walphtf


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: The kids are good*

Nice goal on the PP there by Sweden. Boy this attendance is horse shit. The USA in a semi final game and the place is empty. I don’t even think a USA Canada final would fill that arena. 

The outdoor game is my theory on why regular games are so empty, but it’s probably steep ticket prices.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: The kids are good*



Buttermaker said:


> Nice goal on the PP there by Sweden. Boy this attendance is horse shit. The USA in a semi final game and the place is empty. I don’t even think a USA Canada final would fill that arena.
> 
> The outdoor game is my theory on why regular games are so empty, but it’s probably steep ticket prices.


How much tickets run for the WJC?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

The Future of Dallas Stars in the net giving two shorthanded goals for Sweden... good fucking lord. I was expecting USA to win this game.



Bucky Barnes said:


> How much tickets run for the WJC?


I recall someone said somewhere that they were around 50-70 bucks. They had 44 000+ ppl to watch the outdoors game between USA/Canada. That tournament alone saves the organizers from the disaster of lack of audience.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: The kids are good*

I’m certain tickets are running as high as 160. Which would be NHL prices.

But again, the outdoor game was packed and I’m not sure if it would effect this or not but that NHL outdoor game was in New York city


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*



Buttermaker said:


> But again, the outdoor game was packed and I’m not sure if it would effect this or not but that NHL outdoor game was in New York city


The outdoor game was in New Era Field.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Era_Field

"New Era Field, originally Rich Stadium and later Ralph Wilson Stadium, is a stadium in Orchard Park, New York, a suburb south of Buffalo"


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: The kids are good*



Banez said:


> The outdoor game was in New Era Field.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Era_Field
> 
> "New Era Field, originally Rich Stadium and later Ralph Wilson Stadium, is a stadium in Orchard Park, New York, a suburb south of Buffalo"


I know that. I believe you misunderstood me. I’m saying they the NHL’s outdoor game on January 1st in New York City at citi field could have affected it.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*



Buttermaker said:


> I know that. I believe you misunderstood me. I’m saying they the NHL’s outdoor game on January 1st in New York City at citi field could have affected it.


i was on about WJC.

I'm not sure if they had NHL prices for tickets or not. The outdoor game between US/Canada was pretty full and it saves the organizers from the disaster.

I do recall NHL having some outdoor games too at the start of the year.. i could be wrong though.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: The kids are good*

@Mercy @Hayley Seydoux


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949074997112291328
:banderas


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: The kids are good*



DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949074997112291328
> :banderas


I was hoping Thorton would have landed a lot more on Kadri.

Also, RIP Jumbo Joe's Beard


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

What needs to happen for Roman Polak to be dropped from the Leafs line-up?

What can we do to make this happen?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*










All-Stars announced


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: The kids are good*

Apparently Malkin Killer Sean C has finally reached his potential

Is it true he could win the Selke this year?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The kids are good*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955613077000544256
What a beaut :auston


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

I am worried


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: The kids are good*



El Dandy said:


> Apparently Malkin Killer Sean C has finally reached his potential
> 
> Is it true he could win the Selke this year?



Only person in his way is Bergeron and maybe Kopitar. He is a finalist for sure.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The kids are good*

Brad Marchand got suspended 5 games for that elbow to the head on the Devils Johansson. Brad's gotta cut this shit out of his game. He's too fucking good for his old shit that he does sometimes. Hope this is finally his wake up call.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

The Marleau-Kadri-Marner line needs to stay together for good

Altho I think Babcock said that Kadri and Komarov will be back together for home games which is just stupid. The guy is an offensive black hole, he is fine on the fourth line

Kapanen needs to play every game too

Now we just need to Zaitsev and Rielly to come back soon so Polak can gtfo

Edit: Jake Gardiner can go too. Garbage


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Panthers and Jets to play two regular season games in Finland next season. 

Sucks that no Preds, but I guess if the tickets aren't absurdly expensive I could go see Barkov and Laine play.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Panthers and Jets to play two regular season games in Finland next season.
> 
> Sucks that no Preds, but I guess if the tickets aren't absurdly expensive I could go see Barkov and Laine play.


:mark: 

I might go watch it live also if the price is right :aryha


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

The Leafs have a couple more kids who are good, including 26 year old kid Justin Holl

There is absolutely no way Polak should get anywhere near the team again


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Nashville with another shutout, bitches! Vegas v. Nashville FINALS!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The kids are good*

Congrats for Zdeno Chara for getting to 1400 games which is pretty damn good. The guy might be 40 too but he's playing like he's half his age right now.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The kids are good*

https://www.thebeaverton.com/2018/0...ay-hockey-risk-getting-drafted-edmonton-high/

:mj4


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*



obby said:


> https://www.thebeaverton.com/2018/0...ay-hockey-risk-getting-drafted-edmonton-high/
> 
> :mj4


 @KUZMA reading that article like


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The kids are good*

Gallagher and Subban feuding :hmmm


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*



obby said:


> Gallagher and Subban feuding :hmmm


LMAO both of their interviews after the game were great. It seems like they both genuinely hate each other

Eichel out indefinitely with a high ankle sprain so the Sabres are gonna suck even more than they already do - and the Leafs play them four times next month I think :yum:

Marner was brilliant last night. The whole team has been so much better ever since he was put on a line with Kadri, and Dermott and Kapanen have injected such a boost too. Dermott is one of the best skaters on the team - not afraid of anything, and Kapanen's speed on the 4th line :mark:

Freddy is amazing and Matthews is coming for the Rocket Richard despite missing around 10 games :auston


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Lou Lamoriello is fucking hilarious

Leafs don't know what to do with Soshnikov so they send him down to the Marlies for a conditioning stint but he's only allowed be with them for two weeks. He gets 5pts in 5 games. Due to come back to the Leafs today so the Leafs have to open a roster spot for him, so someone either has to go on waivers or be traded.............Soshnikov is put back on Injured IR instead despite not being injured and was flying for the Marlies

I hope Lou never retires


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: The kids are good*



Continuum said:


> Nashville with another shutout, bitches! Vegas v. Nashville FINALS!


Conference Finals. You are welcome!


----------



## hbk826 (Aug 4, 2007)

The Houston Rockets/Toyota Center emailed a survey to those who attended Rockets home games, inquiring in very great detail about interest in an NHL franchise.

Survey requires a valid Houston area zip code.

http://click.email.rockets.com/?qs=...bb2686eb3f4b606f097e6c3db57ea7f6044ed032e1b41


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*



DA Attitoodz69 said:


> LMAO both of their interviews after the game were great. It seems like they both genuinely hate each other
> 
> Eichel out indefinitely with a high ankle sprain so the Sabres are gonna suck even more than they already do - and the Leafs play them four times next month I think :yum:
> 
> ...


the ironic thing about Gallagher complaining about being asked about PK all the time, is that him complaining about it like that is only gonna make the media ask questions about PK more and more.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The kids are good*



hbk826 said:


> The Houston Rockets/Toyota Center emailed a survey to those who attended Rockets home games, inquiring in very great detail about interest in an NHL franchise.
> 
> Survey requires a valid Houston area zip code.
> 
> http://click.email.rockets.com/?qs=...bb2686eb3f4b606f097e6c3db57ea7f6044ed032e1b41


Houston has been a possible city for expansion before but one of the issues was that there was an agreement between the Rockets and the Toyota Center that only a NHL team owned by the Rockets could play at the Center. But with a new owner of the team and arena, he's trying to see if it's possible to see if he can get a team in Houston. I still think with Seattle redoing their arena, they will get the 32nd NHL team.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The kids are good*

I am saddened by the departure of my dear Petr Mrazek.

We would have gotten nothing at the end of the year for him, and, he wasn't planning on resigning, so, it's actually a good deal because we got something, however, that doesn't change the fact that my fucking soul left my body.

I stared at the ceiling last night before bed (a few minutes after I got the news), I just felt so empty.

My fiancé laughed at my sadness, can't wait until Carey Price one day leaves Montreal, and then his tears will be the ones flowing while I laugh.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Brassard to Pittsburgh. Fucking Pens just became even more stacked

Edit: TRADE REJECTED BY THE NHL. Pens. Sens and Vegas trying to pull off some kind of three team trade fuckery

Edit: Oh yeah, trade went through in the end


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967607375673765889
not gonna happen but can you imagine? :trips8


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967607375673765889
> not gonna happen but can you imagine? :trips8


I wouldn't rule it out

I'm sure the Sens would much prefer him to go out West. Plus Preds have plenty of cap space and if they have the chance to get the best d-man of his generation for a couple of years to go along with their already stacked defense, they should go all in

A Pens three-peat would be boring :armfold


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967801678568108033
Good for both sides, probably favours Montreal slightly more

Rychel and Valiev were never gonna make the Leafs main roster, and the second rounder will probably be a late second. Matthews - Kadri - Bozak - Plekanec is a great group of Centers. Babcock will be able to protect Bozak's line more often now, thank gawd

Plekanec is UFA in the summer so he probably won't be around for long, but if he makes an impact between now and then, I'll be happy, especially if the Leafs go on a long run in the playoffs. This is two years in a row now that the Leafs have given up a second rounder for a 4th line C Center (Brian Boyle last year) so that's not ideal. Plekanec and Bozak will probably both be gone next season, and the Leafs aren't blessed with Center prospects. Might have to finally move Willie to 3C, but I have full confidence in him to be great there


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The kids are good*

The Bruins acquired Rick Nash from the Rangers. I like it. While he is shell of his former self, he still is a upgrade on the second line.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

The Stars are gonna miss the playoffs with this roster and i'm gonna laugh


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Plekdaddy is now dead to me :subban2


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

Being from the UK i do not follow NHL as much as i would like because of the time difference and lack of coverage. I like watching the sport though and catch it when i can.

My team is Boston for reasons i don't fully know. I guess i just latched onto them during my time watching :lol:

I saw the game against Buffalo and i do not get how the Bruins managed to lose that 4-1. I thought Boston were the better team on the whole.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

:lol Jussi Jokinen traded again :lol

That guy just can't catch a break.


----------



## hbk826 (Aug 4, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969307171191181313


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

I’ll be taking sig requests for any NHL fan that doesn’t own an Oilers hoodie so PM me. Mox/obby I know you need an update :cudi


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

:mj4






@KUZMA @A$AP


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Hatrick Laine :woo :woo :woo


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Laine > Matthews :mj

Also RIP in peace Brock Boeser :mj2


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*



Banez said:


> Hatrick Laine :woo :woo :woo


He might win the Rocket Richard award this year. Only 2 goals behind Ovechkin. And he doesn't turn 20 until next month. :done 
Clap bombs, fuck moms, wheel, snipe, and fuckin celly boys fuck :done


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

The Predators are on a roll at the moment. 9 straight wins with another home game coming up against Anaheim (who are not doing too bad themselves) next.

Bruins have gone to four straight wins. I was hoping we would gain ground on Tampa but they got the OT win too


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Laine has now 40 goals this season. Getting Stastny on his center for the line has worked wonders.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: The kids are good*

Laine might get 50. :monkey


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*



Sol Katti said:


> Laine might get 50. :monkey


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972872502597771264
Total time-on-ice in brackets :mitch2


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

Disappointing loss at Chicago today. I would have liked Boston to gain some ground on Tampa but it was not to be.

The good news is that the Bruins should safely make the playoffs.

Not long now until the playoffs get under way. Who would you consider favourites at this point for the Stanley Cup?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

both Jets-Panthers games to be held in Finland next season sold out in less than 20 minutes. 


Preds better get one next year :armfold


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> both Jets-Panthers games to be held in Finland next season sold out in less than 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> Preds better get one next year :armfold


Some of those tickets were bought by ppl who are now re-selling them for higher prices :lol

@MoxleyMoxx; we should make an effort to get tickets for the PREDS game if they come to Finland next year.

Laine made 14 point streak. He now holds the longest point streak made by teenager ever in NHL i believe? Atleast that was the fuss about few days ago.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974717412577824773


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

Boston claim a big 3-0 win at Tampa. The gap to the top is the East is now 2 points with Boston having a game in hand


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

PREDS have clinched a playoff spot as first team in NHL this season :woo :woo :woo


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

The young GAWD is back and with a goal :auston

The Rocket Richard winner this year should have an asterisk next to his name in my correct opinion


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

McDavid is on fire. Shame he got into the worst team in the world.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

PLAYOFF PLACE CLINCHED :woo

And all of a sudden, it looks like it'll be Leafs/Tampa in the first round, not Leafs/Bruins

Still difficult obviously, but i think I'd much prefer to face current Tampa than current Boston :deandre


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

Yeah, Boston are now top of the Eastern Conference which is remarkable given their injury issues lately.

As a Boston fan, i am glad we will avoid the Leafs in round one because i think Toronto are a bad match-up for Boston.

Right now, the Bruins look good going into the playoffs. A lot of key players should be back by then, and they should be fresh given their lack of ice time.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The kids are good*



Michael Myers said:


> As a Boston fan, i am glad we will avoid the Leafs in round one because i think Toronto are a bad match-up for Boston.


I'm not worried about possibility playing the Leafs in the first round. They really don't scare me expect with their team speed. They got some good young talent upfront but there D core is average with no really stud and while Anderson has been solid for the Leafs, I don't think he's the type to carry a team.

But I really want to see Bruins and Lighting in the second round. The bad blood is brewing between the two teams and when it squirts out it's going to be :banderas


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

I think The Bruins will be favourites in a series against the Leafs, but i would rather avoid them in the first round. We are currently projected to face the Devils (should win) then the winner of Tampa vs the Leafs. I think Tampa beat Toronto and i favor Boston to beat Tampa.

I am interested to see which Pittsburgh side show up in the playoffs. They don't seem to have come out of first gear this season so far.

I think Nashville have a big edge in the West. They have the quality and the playoff experience to make the final again. I would say their biggest threat is the Jets, but their lack of playoff experience might come back to bite them


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

The Devils are a pretty fast team too. If they knock the Bruins out in the first round :banderas

My gawd I am fucking sick to death of the Hart trophy conversation. So many people are starting to really want to give it to McDavid ever since he took over the scoring race. He's undeniably brilliant, but his impact on the Oilers is taking them from being a really shit team to being just a shit team. Not his fault that the Oilers keeping trading away their best players for worse players, but I don't think he deserves the Hart

Kopitar, Hall or MacKinnon plz


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Not very much hype in here atm with the PLAYOFFS mark imminent

Avs/Kings tonight should be a good one


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980847158554324992
Sedins retiring


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Bruins on top in Eastern Conference while Preds on top in Western Conference. I'm liking how both teams got finnish goalie(s). :done


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

On this day five years ago:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/319555892309811200












:sundin *PRAISE BE * :sundin


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

That Nucks/Yotes game :mj2 Who the fuck is cutting onions in here :mj2

THEY ALSO EACH GOT POINTS :drose :drose :drose


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: The kids are good*

Now I can stop waiting for Golden Knights to get knocked out in the first round; we're now at the time it can actually happen, so all of this garbage can finally die.

plus: SHARKS :cozy


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The kids are good*

Not NHL, but the Humboldt Broncos, a Saskatchewan Junior Hockey League team, their team bus got t-boned by a semi on the way to a playoff game today. Multiple fatalities. Heart wrenching.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Preds getting their first ever presidents trophy roud




RKing85 said:


> Not NHL, but the Humboldt Broncos, a Saskatchewan Junior Hockey League team, their team bus got t-boned by a semi on the way to a playoff game today. Multiple fatalities. Heart wrenching.


It's tragic


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The kids are good*

Hits close to home obviously being from Saskatchewan. I grew up going to Weyburn Red Wings games, and I know some guys that have played in the league over the years. 14 dead and 3 guys still in critical conditions.

Blackhawks and Jets are going to wear 'Broncos' nameplates on their jerseys tonight instead of player names.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982816667594997766
Here we go. More to come I'm sure.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The kids are good*

Leafs breaking their single season record for points :sundin


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*



obby said:


> Leafs breaking their single season record for points :sundin


and


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982798335554695168
:banderas

http://streamable.com/lvb1o

Carey Price ending the Leafs regular season on a high note


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The kids are good*

:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance

*AVS ARE BACK IN THE MOTHERFUCKING PLAYOFFS!!!*

:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

Boston need a win tonight to top the Eastern conference after Tampa lost in overtime. 

The playoffs are close, i am looking forward to them!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: The kids are good*

so pumped for Flyers/Pens fuckery and Kings/Knights.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983165528712806400
Should be an awesome first round.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

Predictions?

I say:

Preds
The Jets
LA
Anaheim
Tampa
Boston
Caps
Penguins


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

*PREDICTIONS*

*Leafs* vs Bruins - Leafs in 5
Lightning vs *Devils* - Devils in 6
*Capitals* vs Blue Jackets - Capitals in 6
*Penguins* vs Flyers - Penguins in 5
*Predators* vs Avalanche - Predators in 4
*Jets* vs Wild - Jets in 5
Golden Knights vs *Kings* - Kings in 7
Ducks vs *Sharks* - Sharks in 6


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The kids are good*

going pretty chalk. 

Tampa Bay over New Jersey in 4
Boston over Toronto in 6
Washington over Columbus in 5
Pittsburgh over Philadelphia in 7
Nashville over Colorado in 5
Winnipeg over Minnesota in 6
San Jose over Anaheim in 7
Vegas over Los Angeles in 7


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

Anyone agree with me that they should reformat the seedings for the playoffs.

I do not like that the top two teams from each conference are scheduled to play each other in the second round. It should be seeded as the following

1v8
3v6
4v5
2v7

So what we would get is

West:
Nashville vs Colorado
Vegas vs San Jose
Minnesota vs Anaheim
Winnepeg vs LA

East:
Tampa vs New Jersey
Washington vs Philly
Toronto vs Pittsburgh
Boston vs Columbus


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The kids are good*

This is the blindest I've gone into a Stanley Cup playoff since... god, like 1998? And it's a bracket full of nouveau riche teams who used to be perennial flameouts but have recently achieved more success, so I don't even know which habits to fall back on... so fuck it. I'll just go with gut instinct and see where it takes me.

Preds over Avs in 5
Jets over Wild in 5
Kings over Golden Knights in 7
Sharks over Ducks in 6

Lightning over Devils in 6
Bruins over Maple Leafs in 6
Capitals over Blue Jackets in 7
Penguins over Flyers in 6

Jets over Preds in 7
Sharks over Kings in 5

Lightning over Bruins in 7
Penguins over Capitals in 6

Sharks over Jets in 6
Lightning over Penguins in 6

Sharks over Lightning in 6

Like I said, fuck it. Let's have some fun.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

Good luck to everyone who's teams are still in it. Hopefully everyone has their heart medication handy just in case.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: The kids are good*






Let's fucking go.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The kids are good*

I realize it's only been the first half of the first game, but can we all lol at the people who thought the Flyers were a sexy underdog pick???

Also, a 16th victim passed away from the jr. hockey team bus crash in Saskatchewan last weekend. The trainer passed away this afternoon.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The kids are good*

This Pens Flyers game needs a mercy rule :mj2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The kids are good*

Pens with 7 goals and I only get 4 points out of Crosby, Malkin, and Kessel for my playoffs pool.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: The kids are good*

@Obfuscation

KANE (x 2!!!). BURNS. 

PAVS.

JONES. HERTL. DILLON.

SHARKS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: The kids are good*

The mention doesn't work b/c the excitement for SHARKS is too intense.

SHARKSSS


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

I could not watch the Bruins game because it was blacked out on NHL TV in the UK but the highlights showed that we played well and got a big win in the first game against the Leafs


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The kids are good*

Ken Hitchcock retiring.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

We're gonna get AV and I'm gonna be mad and sad.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The kids are good*



Michael Myers said:


> I could not watch the Bruins game because it was blacked out on NHL TV in the UK but the highlights showed that we played well and got a big win in the first game against the Leafs


They played a good game overall but the Leafs early on in the game were playing much better than the B's. But eventually the Bruins took over and control the rest of the game. They got a couple of PP goals and Rask was solid in net. Only sore spot was that Wingles got a bad shot to the head near the boards by Kadri. Kadri will most likely will be out a few games. It was a bad play by him.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

I saw in the highlights that the leafs missed an open net chance in the 2nd period. Still though i am glad we got the opening win as that can set the Bruins up nicely for the rest of the series. If we can make it two i think Boston will be in a very good position when they head to Toronto


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: The kids are good*

Well, I hope things go better tonight. Otherwise it could get ugly, and I could get really sad.

Really, really sad.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: The kids are good*

I think things will go better. A quality playoff experienced team like the Flyers won’t completely buckle. They’ll make it a series. I’m doubting they win, but it’ll be tight


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

It got a lot better :lol:

Flyers win 5-1 after losing 7-0 the opening game.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: The kids are good*

Flyers coming back big. 

Jets & Wild turning into a warzone in the longest 9 seconds one can remember in sports; outside of the NBA. Wild taking the entire game, after doing next to nothing, to finally match the physicality Jets were pummeling them w/from start to finish. Don't see Wild taking the series in the slightest, but plz let Game 3 start off w/the hatred.

Kings vs Knights proved to be exhausting. Quick lying on the ice after the goal, totally depleted. Damn. That's playoff hockey, for ya.

I love this time. Tomorrow though; SHARKS. Back to business. :cozy


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The kids are good*

Nothing makes me happier when my team is out than the Leafs getting bitch slapped.

I would rather have my team on the golf course than watch them get a fucking beating the first two games of the first round.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Some of these Bruins are gonna have Gretzkyesque playoff numbers by the end of the first round

Lots of things to blame for this debacle so far:
Kadri is an idiot
Gave no rest to an exhausted Hainsey
Zaitsev is terrible
Gardner is a bonehead on D
Plekanec trade has been a disaster

I'm sure idiots will blame the Matthews line because the Bergeron line are putting up numbers, but the Leafs far out-shot the Bruins when those two lines were matched up. They're just getting killed by mistakes by D-men and murdered on the PP

Worse thing that could have happened to the Leafs was making the playoff the way they did. They were more or less locked into that #3 spot for a long time. Tampa and Boston were safely in the playoffs too, but at least they were still going hard-ish to finish top of the division. it was probably too difficult for the Leafs to flip the switch


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: The kids are good*

SHARKS taking two on the road, heading back to San Jose for a potential sweep. Too early to be over the moon in Hockey, but damn, I'm gonna ride this buffer zone high heading into Game 3. :cozy

Would have been nice to see a second Power Play goal when the opportunity afforded itself; can't complain otherwise. Jones proved to be clutch even after the 41 second sham of a goal. HERTL ftw.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Cancel the parade. :ha :ha :ha


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Loving the PREDS winning :mark:

And i'm happy to see Rask has returned into top form.



Catalanotto said:


> Nothing makes me happier when my team is out than the Leafs getting bitch slapped.
> 
> I would rather have my team on the golf course than watch them get a fucking beating the first two games of the first round.


Leave the memories alone (that long long playoff streak) :mj2

Hopefully your team gets their shit together next few years.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

The Bruins look great so far. Pasternak was on fire last night.

This could be a sweep at this rate. Two big victories could have the Leafs rattled and we may be able to finish them off in Canada.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: The kids are good*

*SHARKS*

Jones gets a franchise record w/45 saves in a regulation playoff game & the entire team embarrassed the Ducks w/o even trying. All those needless penalties at the end after getting so butthurt, awful. Glad the Sharks made sure to pick up a goal each time. The early Donskoi & Sorensen goals ruled; then Fehr out of nowhere w/a ridiculous goal. :banderas

One more to go. End it at home.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The kids are good*

Good win.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: The kids are good*



Obfuscation said:


> *SHARKS*
> 
> Jones gets a franchise record w/45 saves in a regulation playoff game & the entire team embarrassed the Ducks w/o even trying. All those needless penalties at the end after getting so butthurt, awful. Glad the Sharks made sure to pick up a goal each time. The early Donskoi & Sorensen goals ruled; then Fehr out of nowhere w/a ridiculous goal. :banderas
> 
> One more to go. End it at home.


YOU SAID IT ALL CODEH!!! :woo :woo :woo :cozy

SHARKS


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

The Leafs responded well last night to take game three

Game four is huge. I think if the Bruins win in Toronto then it is game over. I just can not see Toronto getting two wins at the Garden


----------



## Berakos (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

*Capitals*

It's hard to come into the playoff's as a Capital's fan with having any type of confidence, maybe putting in Holtby will light a fire under this team's ass or maybe not...

I know a bunch of things that have contributed to us being down 2-0 in this series:

- Taking stupid ass penalties like Tom Wilson's roughing, Devante Smith-Pelley's holding the stick
- Up 3-1 in the 2nd period how do you allow a 5 on 2????
- Up 2-0 you allow one of blue jackets best forward to get behind your defense on a break away.
- PK has been god awful, but i credit the blue jackets pp (Werenski-Jones best duo defense men in the league imo}

I wanna go into tonight having confidence they can at least make this series, but i really have my doubts i think there window is pretty much closed.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Jets take down Wild and lead series 3-1!

:mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The kids are good*

Shouts to Lars Eller for making me a 1-time #bucciovertimechallenge winner. :dance


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The kids are good*

Knew the Caps would win tonight. It wouldn't be a NHL playoffs without the Caps losing to the Pens in the second round.

Marc-Andre has been outstanding in this first round. Incredible goaltending from him all 4 games.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The kids are good*

The Vegas Golden Knights have now won as many playoff series in the last 16 years as the Toronto Maple Leafs. :sodone


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

What a great first round for Vegas. I was sure that their lack of experience in the playoffs will be a factor against them, but they are the only team to sweep their series.

All the games against the Kings were pretty close, but the Kings were poor going forward and failed to score enough goals.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The kids are good*


















I know an Anaheim comeback seems unlikely, but you don't have to rub it in, ESPN. :mj4


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The kids are good*

goodbye Anaheim.

Picked San Jose......was not expecting it to be a sweep.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: The kids are good*

SHARKS playing the worst game to end a series on, but oh well. JONES saving things so many times to keep it going. Then go figure when Ducks finally get that goal, Hertl out of nowhere scores instantly to take the lead back. Thanks for killing me en route to the sweep, you guys.









SHARKSJONESSHARKS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: The kids are good*



Obfuscation said:


> SHARKS playing the worst game to end a series on, but oh well. JONES saving things so many times to keep it going. Then go figure when Ducks finally get that goal, Hertl out of nowhere scores instantly to take the lead back. Thanks for killing me en route to the sweep, you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT GAME WAS TOO TENSE FOR A 3-0 SERIES LEAD. 

:sodone 

Ducks were just too banged up to go far in the playoffs, @Magic, but I am sure they will be back to their menacing ways next season!

:mark: SORENSEN :mark: COUTURE :mark: JONES :mark: HERTL :mark:

SHARKSSSSSS


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: The kids are good*

When the game officially ended, the only reaction left was: :done


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: The kids are good*

from top to bottom, this is the absolute worst 1st round of hockey playoffs I have ever seen.

every series save for WSH/CBJ has been, how would you say, the drizzling shits,


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

The Leafs vs The Bruins is not done yet though if Boston win tonight i think it is likely finished in game five.

I am quite shocked how easily Vegas and San Jose won their series. I felt that them two series' would be fairly close but they have both been blowouts


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: The kids are good*



Michael Myers said:


> The Leafs vs The Bruins is not done yet though if Boston win tonight i think it is likely finished in game five.
> 
> I am quite shocked how easily Vegas and San Jose won their series. I felt that them two series' would be fairly close but they have both been blowouts


yeah but even then the games have not been that compelling. Like say if the leafs win tonight 4-0 and even the series, yeah it's tied 2-2 but it's still a shit series because the games have not been good really.

the next round should over compensate for the shitty first round.

Boston vs. Tampa, Pittsburgh vs. Columbus, Jets vs. Preds should all be money series'


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

I don't care how many points he gets, I cannot wait until Jake Gardiner is off this team


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

Boston defeat Toronto 3-1. ONE MORE WIN!!!

Pastrnak has been on fire this series contributing to 11 points thus far. Toronto outplayed us for large parts but Rask had a good game and we took advantage of their mistakes, especially in 2 on 1 situations.

I fancy the Bruins to finish this off next game


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The kids are good*

I know the Wild were big dogs without Suter and Parise, but Bruce Boudreau teams are just comically bad in the playoffs.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The kids are good*

Avs push it to 6. :dance


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*



RetepAdam. said:


> I know the Wild were big dogs without Suter and Parise, but Bruce Boudreau teams are just comically bad in the playoffs.


Hire Bruce Bourdreau if you wanna drop in 1st round on Playoffs.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The kids are good*



Banez said:


> Hire Bruce Bourdreau if you wanna drop in 1st round on Playoffs.


This was the first series his team has ever not had home ice advantage, and he's FIVE AND TEN in playoff series. :sodone


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*



RetepAdam. said:


> This was the first series his team has ever not had home ice advantage, and he's FIVE AND TEN in playoff series. :sodone


I remember him from Anaheim times when he refused to play Selänne in lineup despite he was still able to score and could have made an impact. And Anaheim failed each year in playoffs.

And when i heard he's going to be new Wild coach, i was horrified because i felt they are going from one shit coach into another.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

The Avs and the Flyers still have life in them it seems.

The Jets were great in the first period against the Wild. I really like the look of them going forward.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

LEAFS :mark: :mark: :mark:

Probably one of the worst officiated games of all time, which made the win even more impressive


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

Please don't choke this Boston......


The Leafs got so many penalties in that second period :lol:

I watched the Capitals vs the Blue Jackets. It was a good game with Washington getting another OT win.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: The kids are good*

Bye bye Philthy trash

Bye bye


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: The kids are good*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The kids are good*

Flyers got boned by the refs down the stretch.

That said, it's the Flyers, so doooooooooon't caaaaaaaaaaaare.


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: The kids are good*

the absolute mad man Sean Couturier had a hat trick and 5 points all while skating with a torn MCL  :shocked:

mad respect


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Ave's fans now taking the high road....talking about how young their team is and how they are proud they got to game 6.


This is after days of ignorance. Tonight the Preds beat them into humiliation.

During the series one Ave's fan actually tweeted that he hoped the Preds bus do a Humboltd. Another posted a picture of a monkey and titled it PK Subban. 

Ave's fan has been so quick to tell us how young they are and how they will be back....but the stark reality is...The Preds are still pretty young too. And most of their talent has been locked up contract wise......good luck in the future "young team".

See ya next year Ave's.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

What a crazy game the Pens vs the Flyers was. Philly having a 4-2 lead then collapsing.....

This probably should be the conference final but Nashville vs Winnipeg should be awesome


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: The kids are good*

Boston Bruins should be fucking embarrassed.

They deserve to lose game 7 after the last 2 games.

Leafs best be leaving my team's theme song outta this, though. That's our song, fuck off.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

LEAFS :mark: :mark: :mark:

That 3rd period wasn't half as dramatic and terrifying as I thought it would be, they looked pretty comfortable out there

When Kappy finally scores on a breakaway it's gonna be :banderas


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Caps-Pens in the 2nd round again.


I wonder how this one's gonna go :mj4


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The kids are good*

have the Leafs and Bruins ever played a game 7 in the first round of the playoffs before?


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

The Bruins are going to choke this aren't they?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The kids are good*



RKing85 said:


> have the Leafs and Bruins ever played a game 7 in the first round of the playoffs before?


Yes, it was in 2013 during the epic Game 7 collapse of the Leafs. They were up by 3 goals with 10 minutes left in the 3rd period but the Bruins came back and tied the game and then won it in Sudden Death OT. And it was awesome. :banderas


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*



DA Attitoodz69 said:


> I don't care how many points he gets, I cannot wait until Jake Gardiner is off this team


The guy is an absolute fucking moron

You wouldn't think for a second that it was a Game 7 the way he was skating around. Prick


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Bruins win :woo :woo :woo

where was the MVP Auston Matthews?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

2nd round looks fucking amazing :mark:


Lets do this :trips5


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

YEEEESSSSS!!!!!

What a third period by the Bruins 

I think Boston can take Tampa. We had the better of them in the regular season. COME ON!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: The kids are good*

Plekanec turned out to be slightly more useful than I anticipated when he was acquired at the deadline, I'll admit that. Still, they needed to load up on a top D-Man to address their most glaring concern and they failed... and it bit them in the ass. Gardiner is not a top line defenceman, not when it comes to going up against the STUDS that you see in the post-season. He'd be a hell of a second-pairing guy, imo. 

Anyways, I still trust #TheProcess established by Shanahan and Co. The boys are ahead of schedule, as far as I'm concerned. This is still a very young team that's looking very dangerous going forward.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The kids are good*

Gardiner fucked up huge last night. Every time he had the puck he did something stupid. 

They definitely need a top D-man.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The kids are good*



DA Attitoodz69 said:


> I don't care how many points he gets, I cannot wait until Jake Gardiner is off this team


Ya pretty much feeling the same way at this point. I'd take 6 Polak's over him at this point.

Can't hit the net to save his life. Turns the puck over CONSTANTLY. Bad reads defensively.

I'm sick of chalking this shit up as a process. If they suck, ship them out.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*



Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> Anyways, I still trust #TheProcess established by Shanahan and Co. The boys are ahead of schedule, as far as I'm concerned. This is still a very young team that's looking very dangerous going forward.


The Process will be great. I thought your team would be one of the dangerous ones this season. But i also thought that about Edmonton. I think both teams will be having strong futures to go forward.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*



JM said:


> Ya pretty much feeling the same way at this point. I'd take 6 Polak's over him at this point.
> 
> Can't hit the net to save his life. Turns the puck over CONSTANTLY. Bad reads defensively.
> 
> I'm sick of chalking this shit up as a process. If they suck, ship them out.


The way he nonchalantly turned when DeBrusk flew past him for their 4th, you'd think he was simply turning around to go collect the puck after a Bruins icing

:sodone


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The kids are good*

the clock has to strike midnight on Vegas at some point.....right?


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

Wow Vegas battered the Sharks 7-0 :surprise:


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

The B's thrash Tampa 6-2 in the first game.

Great stuff from Boston. Our first line is incredible, maybe the best in the league at the moment. It could have easily been more if not for a BS ref calls.

LET'S GO BRUINS


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: The kids are good*

If tonight's game doesn't end up being 7-0 again, it'll be considered a victory. :lmao

But seriously, someone look into the Las Vegas conspiracy that the NHL is ensuring they win to lift up a city after a tragedy. Katrina for New Orleans, the hurricane w/Huston last year. I'm onto this. :armfold


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

SHARKS win a game :mark:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: The kids are good*



Obfuscation said:


> If tonight's game doesn't end up being 7-0 again, it'll be considered a victory. :lmao
> 
> But seriously, someone look into the Las Vegas conspiracy that the NHL is ensuring they win to lift up a city after a tragedy. Katrina for New Orleans, the hurricane w/Huston last year. I'm onto this. :armfold


Don't forget "Boston Strong" in 2013 with the Red Sox. :side:



Banez said:


> SHARKS win a game :mark:





A$AP said:


>


Got home from Game 1 of Pelicans-WARRIORS and watched the playoff game on which Cody and I are on the same side, SHARKS-Vegas Golden Knights...

What. A. Game. :mj2

So many heroes. So many triumphs. So much to digest. 

JONES picking himself back up... 

What a game!

SHARKS


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: The kids are good*

SHARKS :sodone

Another road win. Brilliant. Exhausting, but brilliant.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Gold for Finland in U18 tournament :mark:

And hopefully tonight PREDS get a win!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The kids are good*

hoping the Canes take Zadina for the Necas connection, but it's about 99.999% they take Svech in that spot, and at #3 I ain't mad at Zadina there at all. Either or would be great for the Habs (Dahlin would have been ideal though).

not against trading down just a bit to take Kotkaniemi though, but I don't want him at #3.

being in a restaurant while the draft lottery was on, it was soooo beautiful seeing Arizona's logo come up in our spot and then seeing Ottawa's logo come up at 4 and hearing everyone else get sad while I was happy as fuck


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The kids are good*

oh fuck off.

puck over the glass being an automatic 2 minute minor needs to get the fuck out of the rule book. If Vegas scores on this PP I would be absolutely fucking livid if I was a Sharks fan. No intent what so ever on that puck over glass.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: The kids are good*

THERE WAS NO INTENT WHATSOEVER ON THAT PUCK OVER THE GLASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

Boston vs Tampa tied at 1-1.The Lightning looked like they came out a little better this game and seemed better going forward.

Overall i am still happy with the 1-1 tie heading into the home games. I believe Boston have the edge at the Garden and if we can get the two wins at home then i think we should get the job done


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

SHARKS with a shutout :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: The kids are good*

Shutout SHARKS. :cozy

This series is something else. Two shutouts each, two overtime wins each. Almost destined for a dramatic Game 7 conclusion.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: The kids are good*



Banez said:


> SHARKS with a shutout :mark:





Obfuscation said:


> Shutout SHARKS. :cozy
> 
> This series is something else. Two shutouts each, two overtime wins each. Almost destined for a dramatic Game 7 conclusion.


JONES WITH 34 SAVES IN THE SHUTOUT! :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991920568004833281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991917563448721410
SORENSEN. DONSKOI. HERTL. PAVELSKI. COUTURE. DILLON. 

Such an epic clash, this series! :woo :woo :woo

SHARKS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## jannettysocks (May 2, 2018)

*Re: The kids are good*

Vegas didn’t play very well at all, nor with too much intensity seemingly, which is more surprising. It’s probably the 1st stinker they’ve put up in close to a month tbh.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

Tampa came out fast last night and got the result. I think the Bruins need to win the next one or we are heading out


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The kids are good*

Boston has a right to be upset about that third Tampa goal. Clear hook not called that immediately led to the game tying goal.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

It has felt the decisions have gone against us in this series but that can happen at times, even in Boston's favour.

Last night was a must win though and i can not see Boston turning this around with 2 games in Tampa


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Not a happy camper to wake up news that PREDS lost.

But i console myself with fact that Pens lost too.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

I like the look of this Jets side. I fancy them to lift the cup this year to be honest


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: The kids are good*

Well, god dammit. 

Now I got to hope Jets end up taking all of the West at this rate. b/c it's either Preds gonna get annoying again or the living embodiment of playing Franchise mode getting to pick players from each team making it there and that can't be allowed.

Pens going three straight, Lightning, or Caps are all fine by me, too.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: The kids are good*



> _Everyone must leave something behind when he dies, my grandfather said. A child or a book or a painting or a house or a wall built or a pair of shoes made. Or a garden planted. Something your hand touched some way so your soul has somewhere to go when you die, and when people look at that tree or that flower you planted, you’re there. It doesn’t matter what you do, he said, so as long as you change something from the way it was before you touched it into something that’s like you after you take your hands away._


--Ray Bradbury's _Fahrenheit 451_

:mj2


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

Well the B's are done. Congratulations to Tampa they were the better team after game one.

I would say that there are a number of factors contributing to a 5 game loss

Firstly was not taking the conference after leading it on the back stretch. I wanted to avoid the Leafs in round one because i knew even if the Bruins got through, that series would take a lot out of the players and i think it did, and that leads to my second point.

After being in control against Toronto, they were able to force a game seven from 3-1 down. The Bruins should have finished it off earlier and they ended up playing two extra games whilst Tampa rested.

Then we get to Tampa and put in a great performance the first match. We handled the Lightning's offence well and they could not handle our first line. After seeing that i was confident we could win this series because we had a good regular season record against them and they struggled in Boston, but Tampa really brought it after that and we could not handle their speed and physicality. The B's needed a home win and when they failed to get that, particularly in game four, i knew we were toast. There was no way we were coming back from 3-1 down against a team of that quality, they are too good.

I think the Lightning are taking the east and making the final. They have looked really impressive


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*



Obfuscation said:


> Well, god dammit.
> 
> *Now I got to hope Jets end up taking all of the West at this rate.* b/c it's either Preds gonna get annoying again or the living embodiment of playing Franchise mode getting to pick players from each team making it there and that can't be allowed.
> 
> Pens going three straight, Lightning, or Caps are all fine by me, too.


:goaway



just curious but what did you find annoying about the Preds last year? the bandwagon? If so, then bad news cause the bandwagon for the Jets if they win is gonna be just as if not even more insufferably annoying than that.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The kids are good*

CAPS! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The kids are good*










There is a God.

Now, let's hope they don't get swept in the Conf. Finals :lol


----------



## Berakos (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*



DGenerationMC said:


> There is a God.
> 
> Now, let's hope they don't get swept in the Conf. Finals :lol


Ughh... That Tampa series after we beat Rangers 4-1. This Tampa team scares the crap out of me so much firepower and their D depth is scary good.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

PREDS :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The kids are good*



Berakos said:


> Ughh... That Tampa series after we beat Rangers 4-1. This Tampa team scares the crap out of me so much firepower and their D depth is scary good.


Yep, my high is almost gone now. It's starting to sink in :lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

well fuck me


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

The Jets are a strong team. 

I think it will be the Jets vs The Lightning in the final and that could be pretty awesome


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: The kids are good*

So long, Mike Fisher: http://www.espn.com/nhl/story/_/id/...le-predators-retires-again-milked-cow-long-go


----------



## Berakos (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

@DGenerationMC What an absolutely amazing performance to take 2 games from Tampa in Tampa


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The kids are good*

as soon as the Caps beat their Penguins demons, I felt it was their year.

First two games would seem to back that up.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

Vegas are going all the way aren't they? :lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: The kids are good*

Knights in the finals, lmao.

Jets, you're good, but I don't think you're gonna win three straight against the team that had everything going for 'em. And sadly watch the parade of nonsense roll out for it still. Oof, brutal.

Caps or Lightning. idc. Fix this plz.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The kids are good*

And it's official, the Golden Knights are in the Stanley Cup Finals. :thumbsup


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The kids are good*

hockey game 7's are the best.

very well could ejaculate in my pants if Tampa/Washington goes into overtime.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: The kids are good*

Game 7 for Lightning/Caps incoming. 

Plz be top quality.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

I'm rooting for Caps to win it.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The kids are good*

Two quick intermission thoughts:

1) There's still time for my Caps to blow this

2) Tom Wilson is a fucking savage :lol


----------



## Berakos (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*



DGenerationMC said:


> Two quick intermission thoughts:
> 
> 1) *There's still time for my Caps to blow this*
> 
> 2) Tom Wilson is a fucking savage :lol


Nooooooo.... You gotta believe, Believe ......


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The kids are good*



Berakos said:


> Nooooooo.... You gotta believe, Believe ......












I've got my faith juice on deck....................


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The kids are good*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The kids are good*

Plz lord let Ovie finally get his cup :mj2


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*



Magic said:


> Plz lord let Ovie finally get his cup :mj2


Well if you believe in myths, he most certainly will..


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Vegas and Washington in the finals in 2018.

2weird4me

also :mj4 at the Evander Kane extension. Gonna be a Bobby Ryan-like terrible deal in a few years.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: The kids are good*

Don't watch much hockey anymore but Vegas winning it in their inaugural season would be crazy so I'll be rooting for them in the Stanley cup. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The kids are good*

at least 9 goals in game 1???? Did not see that coming.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The kids are good*

*Fuckin' penalties*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The kids are good*

Vegas is so good at not letting things go downhill. So good at answering right back. This was only the third game this playoff season where they were down 2 goals and they got it back to a one goal deficit relatively quickly. They are always hanging around.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The kids are good*










Neither team is fucking around. Now, I gotta smoke a cig so I can stop having mini-panic attacks.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The kids are good*

Washington in 6.

Take it to the bank.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The kids are good*



RKing85 said:


> Washington in 6.
> 
> Take it to the bank.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The kids are good*

stick a fork in Vegas, they are done.

Washington Capitals, your 2018 Stanley Cup Champions!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The kids are good*

:clap Holtby :clap


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The kids are good*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862897641465708544
:banderas


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The kids are good*

Fuck you, I'm not crying.


Yet.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: The kids are good*

Not much of a hockey fan, but... HE FINALLY DID IT!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The kids are good*

Yep, here it comes.

About to go blind here.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The kids are good*

Wohoo!!!!! $160 bucks is coming my way after winning the work place playoff pool!!!!!

congrats to Ovie and the Caps!!!!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: The kids are good*

:woo OVECHKIN HOLDING UP THE CUP :woo


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Congrats to the Caps and their fans, Ovechkin finally gets the Stanley Cup. :salute


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The kids are good*

Im so happy for Ovie. So so happy. Finally a champion. :mj2


And I can again say Ovie>Crosby. vie


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: The kids are good*

Didn't have a horse in the Finals race, so to speak, but I sentimentally was rooting for Ovie to finally get the cup. A great, high-tempo series to end a wildly entertaining playoff stretch. The Nashville / Winnipeg series was one of the best I've seen, and there was just great action throughout. It's a much faster league than the games I remember watching in the late 90s and early 2000s (RIP The Trap). Great game and awesome celebration from Ovi afterwards last night.

Also, serves those bandwagon Las Vegas fans right. Five years ago I bet most of them didn’t even know Vegas had a team.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

I liked watching that finale. Got to see it live for change.

Ovechkin had pretty nice goal. That goalspot has been crafted to it's finest.

Glad Caps won.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: The kids are good*

Don't watch hockey as much as I did in my younger days but saw a video of Ovie and couldn't help but feel happy.

That is what sport is all about. Absolute raw emotion.


----------



## grassfinn (Jan 31, 2018)

*Re: The kids are good*

Sucks this thread is so slow but really happy for Ovi!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: The kids are good*

Dodged another bullet, two years in a row. :cozy

Cool for the Caps, cool for Ovechkin, cool to see a first time Stanley Cup winner.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The kids are good*

Fuck yea! Ovy & My Caps are finally Stanley Cup Champions!

I'm extremly grateful that i get to see my fav team win a Stanley Cup in my lifetime and i don't take it for granted.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: The kids are good*

Blackhawks going to win the next 5 cups.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: The kids are good*



ABAS said:


> Blackhawks going to win the next 5 cups.


The same Blackhawks who two years ago were predicted to never miss the playoffs for the next 2 decades, mmright? :lmao


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: The kids are good*



Rated R™ said:


> The same Blackhawks who two years ago were predicted to never miss the playoffs for the next 2 decades, mmright? :lmao




This guy red repped me thinking I was serious. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Must be fun being a Senators fan or player right about now.

Melnyk being Melnyk and his threats of moving the team, assistant GM Randy Lee harassing 19-year old hotel employees, the Karlsson's vs Hoffman's drama and now rumors of a Karlsson trade request :done


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

So, Gleyber Torres is pretty darn good...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007432803938693120
Go-ahead 3 run HR.

21. Years. Old.

:trips8


----------



## Berakos (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: The kids are good*

Congrats to Oney Lorcan. Your theme song is now part of Washington Capitals history....


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Senators third jersey for next season leaked:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The kids are good*

we passed on Zadina, but got a guy who's comparison is Barkov/Kopitar. Got good height and has room to fill his body out, going to spend another season in Finland so he can stay away from our tire fire of a farm system (although it should be better with Lefebrve gone). I'm okay with Kotkaniemi. Happy we didn't take Tkachuk.

I lol'd seeing that we picked 7 centres in this draft, though. That's what happens when you take 6 years to address the most glaring issue this franchise has had for 20 years. Quality > quantity.

The team still looks like it'll be really poor next season, so hopefully we'll be bad enough to at least get Hughes or at least be able to get one of the highly ranked C's in the 2019 draft -- Hughes ideally, but Newhook would also be nice.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

Leafs first round pick has a cool name: Rasmus Sandin

That's my only analysis 

Now on to #TavaresWatch


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: The kids are good*



Denny Omega said:


> Now on to #TavaresWatch


It's nice that the Bruins are very interested in Tavares and he is willing to talk to him but to me, it's going to come down to two teams. And that's the Islanders and the Maple Leafs, his hometown team. I might give a outside shot to TB. In the end, I think he stays in NY.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The kids are good*



TPG said:


> It's nice that the Bruins are very interested in Tavares and he is willing to talk to him but to me, it's going to come down to two teams. And that's the Islanders and the Maple Leafs, his hometown team. I might give a outside shot to TB. In the end, I think he stays in NY.


personally think SJ has a better chance than TB. I'd rank them:

NYI - TOR - SJ - TBL - DAL - BOS but that's just me. I'm surprised he didn't set up a meeting with Vegas after that run they had; he could have done wonders for them, especially if they also pull off a deal to acquire Karlsson. 


as for the Habs, here's to another year of being a tire fire and hopefully being rewarded with Jack Hughes and the firing of Marc Bergevin. I'll settle for Newhook or Dach as long as Bergevin is still fired, though, and we can grab BriseBois from Tampa Bay.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

NHL FREE AGENCY DAY :mark:

JVR signing with the Flyers #ThankYouJVR #:mj2

Polak signing with the Stars #ThankYouKyleDubas #:mark:

Now Bozak to the Blues #ThankYouBozie #:cry

TAVARES IMMINENT PLZ


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The kids are good*

*OH MY FUCKING GOD WE GOT TAVARES :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:*


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: The kids are good*










Oh shit


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: The kids are good*

Wow, huge blockbuster.

I like what the Hawks did too in getting Kunitz, Cam Ward to spell Crawford and Manning.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The kids are good*

I'll be honest, I didn't think there was any chance Tavares would go to Toronto. And not just saying that as a Leafs hater.

Poor Mitch Marner. The only guy in the world not happy about this.

Too bad Toronto has done nothing to help their defensive or goaltending problems.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The kids are good*

Tavares! Love the signing. Love the home team discount we got.

Marleau - Matthews - Nylander
Hyman - Tavares - Marner
Johnsson - Kadri - Kapanen
Leivo/Gundstrom - Lindhom - Brown 

:banderas



RKing85 said:


> I'll be honest, I didn't think there was any chance Tavares would go to Toronto. And not just saying that as a Leafs hater.
> 
> Poor Mitch Marner. The only guy in the world not happy about this.
> 
> Too bad Toronto has done nothing to help their defensive or goaltending problems.


Why would Mitch be anything but ecstatic about playing on a line with John Tavares? 

Not sure how many Leaf games you watch but Goaltending is far from a problem for them. Hell, they even had elite BACK UP goaltending last year. 
Defense on the other hand definitely needs improvement. They did just win the Calder Cup though so hopefully help is on the way, soon.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Johnny by gawd Tavares :done

Glad to see a premier name coming to T.O.

Some posters and fans rag on Babcock, but I think his influence plays an important role in getting a guy like Tavares to sign on. Whoever said the goaltending was shaky last year (on the previous page but I can't be bothered to click back) either didn't watch or doesn't know hockey. Pick one. 

The defence was the biggest issue last year, and was their fatal flaw in the playoffs. Hopefully this can be addressed but the lineup up front is as solid as I've seen in 15-20 years. Exciting times.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

obby, then Marleau, now Tavares.

Toronto needs to stop. :lauren


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Weber out 5-6 months I still can't believe we traded Subban for him. It's amazing how shit-tier the Habs are going to be next year as we Lose for Hughes

Domi-Drouin-Gallagher
Lehkonen-Danault-Scherbak
Hudon-Plekanec-Byron
Deslauriers-Shaw-Armia

Alzner-Petry
Mete-Benn
Schlemko-Juulsen

awful awful awful (assuming Patches is traded but he won't do much anyways)


as for Toronto I have Andersen in my keeper league so I look forward to that 40 win season. I also have Matthews so I'm excited to hear Hyman will no longer be attached to his hip.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Karlsson to Tampa is official.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Tampa is winning the cup next year.

My favorite player of all time is Steve Yzerman, I have been crying inside since the day he ended up in Tampa because I wish Holland would have fucked off and let Yzerman be our god because we would be winning the cup next year if that happened.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

not official yet but it's bound to happen at this point, probably cause they're willing to part with Sergachev while Dallas wasn't willing to part with Heiskanen. 

McDonagh-Karlsson
Hedman-Stralman

god damn, just when Toronto made their massive move...

and lol at Yzerman turning Sergachev into Karlsson when Bergevin's dumb ass turned him into a top-six winger.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

This was cool, and you all might enjoy it.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Marc-Andre Fleury signs an extension for three years (fair enough) at *rubs eyes* $21M? :what?

http://www.tsn.ca/golden-knights-sign-g-fleury-to-three-year-extension-1.1138400

He turns 34 this fall and while goalies can play at high levels until they're older, dude just had the best statistical season of his career. Avoiding injuries or even regressing back to his usual standards can't be good at $7M a year. Connor Hellebuyck just re-signed with Winnipeg for 6 years, $36M. Kid just turned 25, and that's going to end up being a steal for them. Two contracts on the opposite end of the spectrum imo.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

RIP Razor Ray Emery :mj2


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Skinner to Buffalo for a prospect and 2nd, 3rd and 6th round picks. Not bad for Buffalo.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/fant...y-hockey-league-where-big-veto-boys-play.html

We will more than likely need a replacement for Dandy (hasn't been online since January) and we *MIGHT* need someone to replace Obby (hasn't been online since July and so he won't be able to destroy me in trades any more)

We need to get this thing up and running soon for the new season so plz let it be known in the thread if you would like to be a replacement


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

looking forward to:

- the Habs being shit
- Bergevin getting fired
- Habs drafting Hughes :mark:

Hughes
Coke Can
Poehling 

pls hockey gods

oh and also pls just finally trade Patches, god damn only Bergevin could fuck this up so bad.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



Denny Omega said:


> https://www.wrestlingforum.com/fant...y-hockey-league-where-big-veto-boys-play.html
> 
> We will more than likely need a replacement for Dandy (hasn't been online since January) and we *MIGHT* need someone to replace Obby (hasn't been online since July and so he won't be able to destroy me in trades any more)
> 
> We need to get this thing up and running soon for the new season so plz let it be known in the thread if you would like to be a replacement


e: tags not working :no:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039017158435659776


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

If you didn't have a lump in your throat (at bare minimum) watching the Broncos program/game tonight, do me a favor and tell me so I can never recognize your existence ever again.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Erik Karlsson traded to the Sharks

HE DIDN'T GET TRADED TO TAMPA THANK YOU HOCKEY GODS :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

:woo :woo :woo ERIK KARLSSON :woo :woo :woo

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

:cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040307849480433664 @Obfuscation; @Banez; @CROFT;

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

SHARKS


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

as a Sens fan, it sucks to see Karlsson gone, but everyone knew it was coming and at least it's over now. It won't hang over the team for the season and be a distraction. Going to be a long year for the Senators. Pretty happy with what the Sens got back in the trade as well.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

I'm beginning to get a little worried about this Nylander contract :mj2


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

According to the Red Wings GM, Henrik Zetterberg is retiring due to chronic back issues. He had a pretty good career for the Wings. Sucks that's his way to go out.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

https://streamable.com/6as08 that long pause :lmao

in other news, Bolts d-man Jake Dotchin showed up to camp with a 25% BODYFAT and got his contract terminated :sodone


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042213160369844224
:done










wens3

plz pay him


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Hockey season starts tomorrow. :banderas

Also, looks like Seattle will be getting a NHL team. Sucks that Quebec City can't get one. I understand Seattle because they need another Western Conference team to even out conferences but hope they relocate somebody from the East to Quebec.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

standing predictions

Atlantic - Tampa, Toronto, Boston, Florida (WC), Buffalo, Montreal, Detroit, Ottawa
Metro - Pittsburgh, Washington, Columbus, Philadelphia (WC), Carolina, New Jersey, NY Islanders, NY Rangers
Central - Winnipeg, Nashville, Dallas, St. Louis, Minnesota, Colorado, Chicago
Pacific - San Jose, Vegas, Anaheim, Calgary (WC), Los Angeles (WC), Edmonton, Arizona, Vancouver


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

5-0 Caps right now and Rask pulled. :fuck


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Toronto fans panicking already????

Washington showing no Stanley Cup hangover.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

The Stanley Cup
Champions for the next 6 years had quite a scare there


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

:mark: :mark: :mark: LEAFS :mark: :mark: :mark:

Matthews gonna score 60 goals this season


----------



## KZA (Aug 2, 2017)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCkDDUEcuiI

Who wants to skate with Elias?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



RKing85 said:


> Toronto fans panicking already????
> 
> Washington showing no Stanley Cup hangover.





Buttermaker said:


> The Stanley Cup
> Champions for the next 6 years had quite a scare there


The scare aside I think the glaring growth from last year is winning the game. Last year I don’t think they would have won that game. Teams that take it to the next level need to be able to play horribly and still find a way to win.

Side note, if last night is any indication, I don’t see anyway that Montreal loses the Domi for galchenyek swap. He’s likely playing above his pay grade right now but he’s exactly the type of player they need and have lacked for a decade (apart from having a true number one centre which they haven’t had since... damphousse?).


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Artturi Lehkonen scoring the opening goal in the season :mark:


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



JM said:


> The scare aside I think the glaring growth from last year is winning the game. Last year I don’t think they would have won that game. Teams that take it to the next level need to be able to play horribly and still find a way to win.
> 
> Side note, if last night is any indication, I don’t see anyway that Montreal loses the Domi for galchenyek swap. He’s likely playing above his pay grade right now but he’s exactly the type of player they need and have lacked for a decade (apart from having a true number one centre which they haven’t had since... damphousse?).


Skipping over SAKU The Great :CITO

But yeah, an inauspicious start buoyed by the SUPERSTARZ of the team. Good to see Auston doing Auston things and the new signee already paying dividends in a win that shouldn't have been a win. Good teams find a way etc


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



Kenny Omega said:


> Skipping over SAKU The Great :CITO
> 
> But yeah, an inauspicious start buoyed by the SUPERSTARZ of the team. Good to see Auston doing Auston things and the new signee already paying dividends in a win that shouldn't have been a win. Good teams find a way etc


Saku was a quality #2 centre in his prime. If he’s your #1 centre you aren’t going any where...


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



JM said:


> Saku was a quality #2 centre in his prime. If he’s your #1 centre you aren’t going any where...


I know but dude had HEART. roud

If you didn't tear up when he returned, with that fan response, then you're not human.

EDIT: I'm not suggesting that you didn't tear up or aren't human, that's just an unrelated anecdote to Saku's skill level.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

In all seriousness than game did show some signs of growth in places where the leafs of the last few years would have crumbled. One of those glaring spots was the ability to battle through and comeback, and fight off a tenacious opponent. For the leafs sake let’s hope that translates to maintaining leads, something the leafs certainty struggled with before.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

So Sharks want to start off like the Raiders it seems.

Why must you keep doing this to me, sports?


----------



## Stopspot (Jul 15, 2018)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*






This kid is from my hometown and his big brother is a good friend of one of my younger brothers. 

He's 19 and scores in his NHL debut. Bloody 19


----------



## KZA (Aug 2, 2017)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Only watched the 2 Canucks vs. Flames matchups so far but the refs have been so shit so far. Not the hockey I grew up with. Let them play.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Heiskanen and Pettersson...


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Leafs might wanna put Lord Stanley's parade preparations on hold until they get some defenseman btw

:ha :ha :ha 
:ha :ha :ha 
:ha :ha :ha


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

OH MY FUCKING GAWD WHAT A GAME :sodone :sodone :sodone

7-6 in OT :done

Kane (2) and Matthews scoring 3 goals between them in the final 90ish seconds

TAVARES HATTRICK :mark: :mark: :mark:

Kapanen looks great playing with Matthews. Nylander should play with Kadri when he comes back plz

Leafs still have ZERO chance of winning the Cup with Gardiner on the team. He is so terrible

Sparks plz retire. SAVE_US.MCELHINNEY


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

the best part of the first week of every NHL season is nobody has remembered how to play defence and 6-4 scorelines (or higher) are common.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



Obfuscation said:


> So Sharks want to start off like the Raiders it seems.
> 
> Why must you keep doing this to me, sports?


And now we lose THORNTON to IR. :mj2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

First the beard is gone, now him.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Who are you guys picking for the Cup this year early doors? It will be funny to look back and see how wrong we are at the end of the season :lol:

I am going to say Tampa get it done this time around


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



Obfuscation said:


> First the beard is gone, now him.


Watching my recording of Sharks-Islanders now. Such a pathetic display. A few bad calls by the refs but that was mostly 50/50. The Sharks just look so disappointing given the late offseason developments that had some people excited. :cry



Michael Myers said:


> Who are you guys picking for the Cup this year early doors? It will be funny to look back and see how wrong we are at the end of the season :lol:
> 
> I am going to say Tampa get it done this time around


Someone not named the San Jose Sharks, aka Travesty. 

Seriously, perhaps the Predators make it happen. A bunch of teams with near-misses that could rectify things. Will probably be someone who has won a bunch of Cups, though. :mj2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



WF's Biggest Braves Believer and Booster said:


> Watching my recording of Sharks-Islanders now. Such a pathetic display. A few bad calls by the refs but that was mostly 50/50. The Sharks just look so disappointing given the late offseason developments that had some people excited. :cry


These early efforts make me think this is gonna be a rough patch to get over until things start getting good. Way too much Hockey left to play, but it still hurts for the time being.

Sharks can start picking up those regulation wins following this harsh shut-out and get that traction. They're looking at 5-11 for goals scored vs. goals allowed three games in. And the lone win was OT, so it still gave Kings something to take from it. Gah.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Patrice Bergeron with the Hat Trick today. :swanson


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



Obfuscation said:


> These early efforts make me think this is gonna be a rough patch to get over until things start getting good. Way too much Hockey left to play, but it still hurts for the time being.
> 
> Sharks can start picking up those regulation wins following this harsh shut-out and get that traction. They're looking at 5-11 for goals scored vs. goals allowed three games in. And the lone win was OT, so it still gave Kings something to take from it. Gah.


Wholly agree. It's still October NHL so it's quite early. Don't want to dig too deep a hole but we're only three games in. Overreactions should be avoided even if things look bleak for the time being. Some regulation wins on the horizon would be most welcome indeed.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Matthews shooting at 50% over 4 games :trips8 

Sustainable imo. 120 goals


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Matthews and Tavares have scored 13 combined goals. 26 teams haven’t scored 13 goals yet.

If we want to look at Matthews alone he’s equaled or bettered the goal total of 13 teams. 

Does anyone have any questions or comments?


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

I think the Leafs could be big contenders for the cup this season


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

That 2nd Matthews goal was so ridiculously easy that I'm surprised Gary Bettman hasn't stepped in and banned the Leafs PP for the good of the rest of the league

:done


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

I love Pasta.....


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Aw yeah buddy we need way more Kyle “Palms” Palmieri up in this thread, all that animal does is rip shelfies buddy, pops bottles pops pussies so keep your finger on that lamp light limpdick cause the forecast is GOALS.

Fuck your cookie jar and your water bottles, you better get quality rubbermaids bud cause she's gonna spend a lot of time hitting the fucking ice if Palms has anything to say about it. Blistering Wristers or fat clappers, this fuckin guy can't be stopped.

If I had a choice of one attack to use to kill Hitler I would choose a Kyle Palmieri snipe from the top of the circle because you fucking know his evil dome would be bouncing off the end boards after that puck is loosed like lightning from the blade of God's own CCM. I'd just pick up the phone and call Kyle Palmieri at 1-800-TOP-TITS where he can be found earning his living at the back of the goddamn net. The world record for a recorded sniper kill is 3,540m, but that's only because nobody has asked ya boi Palms to rip any wristers at ISIS yet.

If i had three wishes, the first would be to live forever, the second would be for Kyle Palmieri to live forever, and the third would be for a trillion dollars so I could pay to watch ol Palms Score top cheddar magic for all eternity.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MoxleyMoxx again."

That is a top quality, Kyle Palmieri-level, post right there.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

DONSKOI! :mark: @Banez;

SHARKS! :mark: @Obfuscation;

After a somewhat rough opening few chapters to the season I am happy to see the SHARKS at 3-3-1. Also good to see the power play threat start to demonstrate itself as the team works out the early season kinks. 

Good, authoritative win over Buffalo.

SHARKS


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



WF's Biggest Braves Believer and Booster said:


> DONSKOI! :mark: @Banez;


Mikko Rantanen for Colorado 1+3 :maisie

Filppula for Islanders 2+1

Komarov with 1+1 for Islanders too :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Paul Kariya got his number up next to Selänne. :mark:

Edit:

Mikko Rantanen continues his point hoarding. Already tied to Matthews :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Matthews out for 4 weeks :cry

Rocket Richard winner gonna have another asterisk next to his name this year too (unless Matthews comes back and still wins it :auston)


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

12 games, atleast 1 point in each. He's tied with Gretzky and some other guy with the most points in the consecutive games in start of season. If Aho scores in next game a point he takes the record for himself.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057423699287121920


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057709307100164096
:sodone


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



Netero said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057709307100164096
> :sodone


Matthews at the end :lmao :lmao


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1058105343006437381


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1058590860634279936
:lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



Banez said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1058590860634279936
> :lol


Kings are washed up now, way too old plus Quik is injured every other day :lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*






:sodone


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Hawks actually fired Coach Q. :wow

:salute for the 3 Stanley Cups.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Morgan Rielly deserves the Norris this year


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Avalanche's first lineup scored from left and right today.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062771806107561984
Looks like Auston's shoulder is pretty much healed :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064370200445825025
Who else :done


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

That Habs/Bruins game tonight was :banderas


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Laine with 5 goals tonight :wow

Liking how Rantanen has most points and Laine has most goals. Looking pretty white n blue that top of the leaderboards. And Rinne atm is best goalie.

Gonna enjoy it while i can :aryep


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Buffalo is currently first in the league.

Fucking BUFFALO.

Think about that for a second.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

10 in a row for Buffalo. Unbefuckinglievable


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

:nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander :nylander


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

https://www.tsn.ca/seattle-officially-approved-as-the-nhl-s-32nd-franchise-1.1220648

Seattle officially the 32nd NHL Team.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Matthews with 15 goals in 14 games :auston

Injury preventing him from running away with the Rocket Richard :mj2


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

I'm amused when people say "you can't compare Laine and Matthews since they are playing different positions"

Yet everyone keeps comparing the two :draper2

Aslong as Mikko Rantanen remains number 1 in points leaderboard i'm happy.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

I'm not saying I teared up at Brass Bonanza today...….

but I'm also not not saying that.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

WORLD JUNIORS TIME :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> WORLD JUNIORS TIME :mark:


fpalm those finnish penalties. Kids taking stupid penalties is not the way they are gonna win games.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

I haven't watched a World Junior's game in years. Seeing a 14-0 result tonight ain't going to inspire me to start again any time soon.

For good international hockey this time of the year, I watch the Spengler Cup.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Best fantasy hockey team out of all active players right now that have a last name that starts with K. Go!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



RKing85 said:


> I haven't watched a World Junior's game in years. Seeing a 14-0 result tonight ain't going to inspire me to start again any time soon.
> 
> For good international hockey this time of the year, I watch the Spengler Cup.


14-0 against Denmark. Denmark hasn't exactly been top notch team.

I enjoy watching U20 tournament coz the kids play hockey. I'd say U20 tournament is usually most enjoyable of all the world championship events.

Can-Rus might be game for you but it takes place on new years eve.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

After you get through the top 5-6 players on the top 4 teams or so, it is not great hockey. They are still kids.

Canada into the Spengler Cup final tomorrow. An excuse to wear my Spengler Cup jersey at work tomorrow.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Kalpa :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

at least I got to wear my Spengler Cup jersey to work on Monday.

I'm good with outdoor games for a while now. Needless to say, I won't be going to the game in Regina next year, even though I am only two hours away. I can't even imagine what tickets will be priced at.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

@MoxleyMoxx ; 

Midway through the first, game is competitive. Canada is playing pretty lazy so far, but the fins are a scrappy team. If their top unit could score a little more they would be a very very dangerous team.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

What in the actual fuck was that


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

:sodone


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



Buttermaker said:


> @MoxleyMoxx ;
> 
> Midway through the first, game is competitive. Canada is playing pretty lazy so far, but the fins are a scrappy team. If their top unit could score a little more they would be a very very dangerous team.



Yeah i love how finnish team moves the puck in small spaces... but that scoring percentage is fucking horrific.

I'm very happy Finland won.. but holy fuck was that painful to watch. That was almost as painful as the USA game where Finland went around and over USA in their end most of the game but they made few comeback attacks and scored both times.

Hopefully this win boosts them for gold.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Finland beats Canada in the quarter finals AND Sweden gets eliminated too. :trips8

What a glorious day for Finland, and therefore the world.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

It’s time for Switzerland to rise to the gold medal!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

That finish to the Canada/Finland junior game tonight was eerily similar to the finish of the gold medal game back here in Saskatoon between the USA/Canada. And yes, I actually watched about 15 minutes of a world juniors game. As soon as Finland tied it up you knew the hockey gods were not under any circumstances let Canada win that game. And we saw them pop up their holy heads twice in overtime on both the penalty shot and the broken stick. 

Nice to see over the last few years some of the smaller hockey nations outside the big 6 get good results.

Switzerland - '19 World Jrs top 4, '18 and '13 Worlds Silvers
Germany - '18 Olympic Bronze
Team Europe - '16 World Cup Silver
Slovakia - '15 World Jrs Bronze


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

SHARKS winning, bringing that log jam closer together by taking over second place again. :cozy (albeit while in a tie)

Didn't need to get as close as it did by the end, but they won, and that's where it counts. Really though, that entire second period dominate momentum nearly being lost by letting a goal slip by. You got to kill it as early as you can.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



RKing85 said:


> That finish to the Canada/Finland junior game tonight was eerily similar to the finish of the gold medal game back here in Saskatoon between the USA/Canada. And yes, I actually watched about 15 minutes of a world juniors game. As soon as Finland tied it up you knew the hockey gods were not under any circumstances let Canada win that game. And we saw them pop up their holy heads twice in overtime on both the penalty shot and the broken stick.
> 
> Nice to see over the last few years some of the smaller hockey nations outside the big 6 get good results.
> 
> ...


At the end of this tournament you will be able to add another accolade beside team Switzerland. 2019 World Juniors Gold Medalists.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



Buttermaker said:


> At the end of this tournament you will be able to add another accolade beside team Switzerland. 2019 World Juniors Gold Medalists.


If Finland doesn't win, I hope Switzerland does. I've had a soft spot for them ever since their miracle run in 2013 when they lost to Sweden in the finals and Josi won tournament MVP.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> If Finland doesn't win, I hope Switzerland does. I've had a soft spot for them ever since their miracle run in 2013 when they lost to Sweden in the finals and Josi won tournament MVP.


I wanted Switzerland to win men's gold when they were on finals against Sweden twice.

They will get the gold sooner or later but i really want them to win one.

In U20 they've never been on finals yet. I just hope our team can score some goals.. i mean they can create ton of spots for themselves, just need to get it in the net too.

I'm huge fan of how well finnish team moves the puck in small spaces, back in the day if you had a finnish player in that situation with 2-3 guys around them trying to take the puck away, they would just crumble and puck would be with opponents players who are sprinting towards our end.

But these guys just maneuver and pass pretty damn great, it's awesome to watch. Just need some more goals.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Gold for Finland in U20 WC :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

TORILLE


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> TORILLE


Kyynel sveitsille...ja kippis! :flair


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

No World Cup of Hockey in 2020?!?!?! That is the best news I have heard all week. Don't have to listen to players and media pretend that it is a tournament that anyone should care about.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

The Oilers finally canned Peter Chiarelli. :bjpenn


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Muzzin the savior :drose

This really couldn't have come at a better time as Leafs D has been all kinds of shit lately. 

Hainsey can finally slide down into a more appropriate role. Dermott should benefit from playing with Hainsey. Reilly should feel more confident joining the rush playing with Muzzin. Jake Gardiner is still fucking awful though so there's that.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

But I thought the LEAFS are in cap hell and the only way they'd get themselves a good D-man is if they traded Nylander :ken

:mj4

LEAFS :mark:



JM said:


> Muzzin the *savior* :drose


Where is the u in saviour? This is a Canadian forum, JM :armfold


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



Naito said:


> But I thought the LEAFS are in cap hell and the only way they'd get themselves a good D-man is if they traded Nylander :ken
> 
> :mj4
> 
> ...


You aren't in cap hell. 

Until next year. :hayden3


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



A$AP said:


> You aren't in cap hell.
> 
> Until next year. :hayden3


Whoops not being optimistic at all.

Even next year we are going to have a lot of value gained outside of Matthews, Marner and Tavares so hopefully it works.

Rielly and Anderson at 5 million each is a steal. Kadri would get more than 4.5 million if he was an UFA this offseason. Hyman at 2.25 million is a steal. 

I'm far more concerned about Johnson's and Kapanen's extensions than I am about Matthews and Marner. They are going to get paid. We all know that. 

We are desperately going to need strong development from Liljegren, Holl and Sandin because we are going to need them sooner rather than later. I don't expect Gardiner back desperately hope Gardiner isn't back and there's no guarantees Hainsey doesn't retire.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Kapanen will get a nice amount, but I think Johnsson will be lucky if he gets Connor Brown money

Score me 20 goals first


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



Naito said:


> Kapanen will get a nice amount, but I think Johnsson will be lucky if he gets Connor Brown money
> 
> Score me 20 goals first












I just saw this on the Athletic.

We are good DA. No issues. Moving on.


----------



## Aincrad (Feb 1, 2019)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Continues to baffle me how the Canucks are in the wild-card mix. Our goaltending is mediocre at best, our defense can be _okay_ but nothing to build a contender on (we even have two defensemen who are -20 and -13), our forwards are young and therefore inconsistent and our game-breaking future-star rookie has missed 10 games to injury. We went on one streak of the team earning 3 points in 12 games.

This makes no sense. We blew our "young-team-on-the-rise" wad early in the season, usually teams like that don't get the second wind and just kind of hover around being a bottom feeder and being competitive, not actually competing.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



JM said:


> I just saw this on the Athletic.
> 
> We are good DA. No issues. Moving on.


Hello JM

Just as I suspected, JM re: Johnsson/Brown

I wouldn't be surprised if Matthews gets 12m and Marner 10m tho

Nylander's money is very annoying to look at, I wish it was rounded down or up


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



Naito said:


> Hello JM
> 
> Just as I suspected, JM re: Johnsson/Brown
> 
> ...


As far as I know the only winger with a cap hit at 10M or more is Kane. Centres cost more. I don't see him getting 10M but god help us if he does.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



JM said:


> As far as I know the only winger with a cap hit at 10M or more is Kane. Centres cost more. I don't see him getting 10M but god help us if he does.


His father seems to be a bit of an asshole, which makes me about what kind of advice he'll be giving to Mitch

Would be ideal if Marner would do a friendly deal with the Leafs which helps them with the cap, and to make up for it, the Leafs set him up with a never-ending supply of sponsorship deals


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



JM said:


> I just saw this on the Athletic.
> 
> We are good DA. No issues. Moving on.


Looking like around 11.5m for Matthews, JM


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Now Mitch asks for Tavares money and the dynasty is complete.

:trips5 :mj


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Marner's people already putting out a statement saying that Auston's contract isn't team-friendly and that they're low-balling Marner

Same people who said that Marner will wait until the summer to talk have now made it a big mid-season issue

Fucking assholes


----------



## sanefan78 (Aug 24, 2018)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Christ, the Oilers are the Maple Leafs of the 80s now. Some fan threw a jersey on the ice in the third period which reminded me of Leafs fans trashing the ice during an 8-0 drubbing in the 1988 playoffs against the Red Wings. 

This is all because of a recently fired GM who is the worst judge of talent I’ve ever seen in my life. I spend more time watching classic Gretzky era games than this garbage. The era when players could police games themselves and score at free will until Bettman ruined it to appease outspoken mothers who hated fighting.

I think the Oilers need to trade McDavid for quantity similar to when Quebec traded Eric Lindros in 1992 because one superstar won’t lead a pile of crap anywhere. The Nordiques won a grand total of 48 games in three seasons before the trade, which netted them assets like Peter Forsberg. Four years later, they won the Cup after the move to Denver.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

@Hit-Girl; @MoxleyMoxx; 

Predators highly active through trades, scoring Brian Boyle from the New Jersey Devils and Cody McLeod from the New York Rangers:

http://www.espn.com/nhl/story/_/id/25938103/predators-acquire-brian-boyle-devils-draft-pick



> Predators acquire Brian Boyle from Devils for draft pick
> 
> NASHVILLE, Tenn. -- The Nashville Predators have acquired veteran forward Brian Boyle from the New Jersey Devils for a second-round pick in the June NHL draft.
> 
> ...



http://nypost.com/2019/02/06/rangers-trade-cody-mcleod-to-predators/



> Rangers trade Cody McLeod to Predators
> 
> The Rangers made their first move in what could be a busy time leading up the trade deadline.
> 
> ...


Will perhaps have the opportunity to see these two play for Nashville on March 16 when I travel down to San Jose to watch Predators vs. SHARKS.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



DesolationRow said:


> @Hit-Girl; @MoxleyMoxx;
> 
> Predators highly active through trades, scoring Brian Boyle from the New Jersey Devils and Cody McLeod from the New York Rangers:
> 
> ...


Nice to have McLeod back, even though he isn't a great player by any means, but at least we've got someone who can fight now if need be. 

As for Boyle, he adds some much needed size. Hopefully also helps the PP. 


Watson will be in rehab for god knows how long and Rinaldo is out for the season with an injury so kind of expected a few moves to bring in some GRIT and size like these to happen at some point.


----------



## Aincrad (Feb 1, 2019)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Only 5 points between last place in the west and the second wild card. Crazy.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

The West is the best!

And that touchdown vs. safety triumph over Vancouver was oddly satisfying. :banderas :lol @Obfuscation;

KARLSSON is back! :mark: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095168401994145792
Looking forward to the home stretch of the regular season now! :woo


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Another piece of the puzzle falls into place. :yoda

Six game win streak, currently in first. Calgary still _right_ there, but if SHARKS can hold this up to close out the season and get the banner to hang in SAP Center, omg yes :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Give me a Leafs vs San Jose final :mark


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



Obfuscation said:


> Another piece of the puzzle falls into place. :yoda
> 
> Six game win streak, currently in first. Calgary still _right_ there, but if SHARKS can hold this up to close out the season and get the banner to hang in SAP Center, omg yes :mark:





Switchblade Club said:


> Give me a Leafs vs San Jose final :mark


:mark: :mark: :mark: That BRAWL... http://www.cbssports.com/nhl/news/sidney-crosby-gets-involved-in-sharks-penguins-line-brawl/

THAT WIN! :mark: 4-0! :woo :woo :woo

SHARKS


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

The Ottawa Senators are such a mess lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

SHARKS shutting out Pens feels like a latter day victory, for obvious reasons. :mj2

Just need those damn Flames to get cold again.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

*THIS IS FUCKING HORSE SHIT*

:fuckthis


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Senators haven't scored in 125 minutes, and there is a very real chance they don't win another game the rest of this season.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



DesolationRow said:


> The West is the best!


East is.....the beast..... :shrug

As a Bruins fan i am more partial to the East, but Tampa are head and shoulders above every team in the NHL at the moment.

That said we took nine points from a possible ten in five away trips so i am happy with the way things are going for Boston. If we can take second place in the East i will be happy with that, though i am not sure how we will go on in the playoffs.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Trade Deadline tomorrow :worried


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Trade Deadline tomorrow :worried


Hoping the Leafs add a big body forward.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

owest-scoring team leaders in the NHL:

Kyle Palmieri (Devils): 48 points
Anze Kopitar (Kings): 44 points
Ryan Getzlaf (Ducks): 39 points
Clayton Keller (Coyotes): 38 points

Wow. Remember the good old days when every team's fifth defencemen was good for 100 points?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



RKing85 said:


> owest-scoring team leaders in the NHL:
> 
> Kyle Palmieri (Devils): 48 points
> Anze Kopitar (Kings): 44 points
> ...


Those teams are just shit though, Look at the Leafs for example.

Marner: 71 points
Tavares: 65 points
Rielly: 60 points
Matthews: 57 points


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

****ing Vegas, man. 

:fuckthis


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Trade Deadline tomorrow :worried


All of your black players are belong to us. :subban3


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Pens GM Jim Rutherford has lost his damn mind and hopefully in the near future his job

Sign Jack Johnson to a 5 year deal (da fuq?)
Trade Carl Hagelin for Tanner Pearson
Immediately regret trading Hagelin for Pearson (at least this is the rumor, that JR immediately wished he hadn't pulled the trigger on that deal)
Pearson struggles with a head injury and allegedly the coaches and FO don't like him (why the fuq you trade for him then oh because Jim Rutherford has lost his damn mind)
Trade Tanner Pearson for Erik Gudbranson today (aka Jack Johnson 2: Rutherford Boogaloo)

fpalm

Pens Cup window has about 1/100000000th of an inch left open as long as this guy is still GM


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Goodbye Wayne you'll always be the realest and one of my favorites.










You're in a better place now with Lavy


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



El Dandy said:


> Goodbye Wayne you'll always be the realest and one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dandy is here :woo











looking forward to seeing Wayne bringing the JAM to Nashville. 


Fiala though. :cry Granlund is great, but he's an UFA after next season, where as Fiala would've been a fairly cost controlled RFA for a few more years and his ceiling is about the same as Granlund. Might end up being a win for Minnesota unless we win the Cup this or next season.

also really feel bad for the Sens fans. 4 of their top scorers gone within days.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Granlund finally in a team that has actually chance to win the cup.

Plus fuck Bruce Bourdreau, that guy hates finnish people.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Fiala though. :cry Granlund is great, but he's an UFA after next season, where as Fiala would've been a fairly cost controlled RFA for a few more years and his ceiling is about the same as Granlund. Might end up being a win for Minnesota unless we win the Cup this or next season.


I think this move is good for Granlund. He's never winning a cup with Minnesota, especially when they got that god awful coach.

Funniest thing is the GM of Minnesota said "This makes both teams better"

Yeah.. no. Not buying it atleast on Minnesota's account. Nashville however feels little bit stronger for another cup hunt season.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Dear John

:lmao


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Edmonton sucks :lmao


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

After blowing their load at the TDL, Columbus is currently out of a playoff spot. 

What does their upcoming schedule look like, you ask?










:mj2


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



A$AP said:


> After blowing their load at the TDL, Columbus is currently out of a playoff spot.
> 
> What does their upcoming schedule look like, you ask?
> 
> ...


I read how some ppl praised Kekäläinen for making right moves at right time near deadline. Though he's probably thought of it long term, however some people only have short term vision.

Didn't think Calgary would be top of the Western conference at this moment.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

2 goals in the last 30 seconds to overturn the Panthers means the Bruins are on an 18 game point streak, our best in 50 years!!

Please keep this form going into the playoffs


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

@Obfuscation; SHARKS with a huge win in overtime today against the St. Louis Blues! :mark: First-place in the Pacific! :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

SHARKS winning four in a row, meanwhile Flames losing four in a row. 

Now to stretch this point lead further to take the division. The final month push :mark:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

change

the

thread

title


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



A$AP said:


> change
> 
> the
> 
> ...


Cause they are losing to the best team in the league ?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



Switchblade Club said:


> Cause they are losing to the best team in the league ?


Cause it's been the same title since *last* summer.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



A$AP said:


> Cause it's been the same title since *last* summer.


It should stay the same forever :drose


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Ottawa should get Toronto's playoff spot.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

I'm surprised Calgary is going to playoffs.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Since Gardiner and Dermott went down, the Leafs are averaging nearly 4 goals against, which would put them dead last in the league. These past few games have been downright embarrassing and not how you want to play just before the playoffs. There's 10 games to go so there's time but Gardiner doesn't look likely to come back anytime soon . They need to call up one of the Swedes for Christ sakes, I don't even care which one but they can't be worse than Marincin, Holl , or Ozhiganov


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Huge win for Carolina against the Penguins. What a bunch of jerks!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



krtgolfing said:


> Huge win for Carolina against the Penguins. What a bunch of jerks!


That comment from that old guy... whatshisnameagain?

Carolina sure capitalized quick by printing "bunch of jerks" shirts :lol


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



Banez said:


> That comment from that old guy... whatshisnameagain?
> 
> Carolina sure capitalized quick by printing "bunch of jerks" shirts :lol


From what I have heard have sold pretty well.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



Banez said:


> That comment from that old guy... whatshisnameagain?


That will be Don Cherry. He's old school, so I'm not surprised that he hates the Canes after the game shit. I'm fine with it. It's a new age so why not have some fun.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

@Arya Dark; ODD and the crew including I saw the Sharks go down in defeat to the Predators some days ago. 

@Banez; At least I acquired a "The Donfather" bobblehead with Finnish player Joonas Donskoi featured as some sort of Mafia Don sitting at a desk and holding a shark. :lol 

Amusing, in any case.

The game was fun, too! Truly was.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/spor...cherry-shut-his-mouth/?utm_term=.535d4660b3d2

The degraded descendants of the few humans that survive the nuclear war will remember in their legends that the war was started by the Russian Bird-Man and the Canadian Chameleon.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

this playoff race has been INTENSE.

Preds, Jets and Blues within a point or two of each other fighting for that division win. Very real chance we get Jets-Preds in the first round :done

Carolina back in the playoffs for the first time in 10 years, so Columbus and Montreal fighting for the last wild card spot. Both at 94 points but Columbus with a game in hand on Montreal.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

I am excited for the playoffs even though most of them play at a bad time for me.

Who you guys got for the cup?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

I'd love to see Preds finally win it. First cup wins are always awesome.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

I got a Tampa and Nashville final with Tampa winning the cup.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

this Central division race. Nashville on 98, Winnipeg and St. Louis on 97, all with one game to go. All three have their last game against a team missing the playoffs. You definitely want to win the division and play the other wildcard team. Although the Jets have been very average the last two months.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



Banez said:


> I'd love to see Preds finally win it. *First cup wins are always awesome.*


:mj2


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

First round now set.

Capitals-Hurricanes
Islanders-Penguins

Lightning-Blue Jackets
Bruins-Maple Leafs

Predators-Stars
Blues-Jets

Flames-Avalanche
Sharks-Golden Knights


and the Predators are your REIGNING, DEFENDING CENTRAL DIVISION CHAMPIONS :woo


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Not that the regular season is over, how did your team do?

this sums up my overall feelings for the Flyers










Probably the most disappointing season I've seen from them. Even more so than when they bottomed out in 2007 because you could see the writing on the wall that that team was headed for a downward turn. For the first time in years there were expectations. Not only were expectations not met, there was drastic regression.

Thank heavens Ron Hextall & Dave Hakstol are no longer here. Just a shame Hextall's inactivity and stubbornness to improve the net situation, defense top 4, or make a coaching change in the off-season when all of those things should've been addressed ended up making this year a complete write off.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

I am pleased as a Bruins fan. Only one team scored more points than us in the regular season and that is a Tampa side who are clearly the best team in the NHL and one that has got the joint most wins in NHL history.

I do believe we have been the second best team in the NHL this season, but i think Boston will struggle in the playoffs with the draw. The Leafs will be a tough one which could go to seven, then Tampa in round two will probably end our run. 

Predictions


*Capitals*-Hurricanes
Islanders-*Penguins*

*Lightning*-Blue Jackets
*Bruins*-Maple Leafs

*Predators*-Stars
Blues-*Jets*

*Flames*-Avalanche
*Sharks*-Golden Knights


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

*Capitals*-Hurricanes
Islanders-*Penguins*

*Lightning*-Blue Jackets
Bruins-*Maple Leafs* :trolldog cmon tell me you don't wanna see the Toronto media beating its chest then the Leafs get boatraced by TB in 5 giving up 37 goals :lol

*Predators*-Stars
*Blues*-Jets

*Flames*-Avalanche
Sharks-*Golden Knights*

Also ouch McDavid :mj2


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

What i want to see:

Capitals-*Hurricanes*
*Islanders*-Penguins

Lightning-*Blue Jackets*
Bruins-*Maple Leafs*

*Predators*-Stars
Blues-*Jets*

Flames-*Avalanche*
*Sharks*-Golden Knights

Thats what i'd love to see...

but what i think will happen is:

*Capitals*-Hurricanes
Islanders-*Penguins*

*Lightning*-Blue Jackets
Bruins-*Maple Leafs*

*Predators*-Stars
Blues-*Jets*

*Flames*-Avalanche
Sharks-*Golden Knights*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



El Dandy said:


> Not that the regular season is over, how did your team do?
> 
> this sums up my overall feelings for the Flyers
> 
> ...


Sorry about your team's season. A lot of excitement around Philadelphia pro sports at the moment, but not too much dedicated toward the Flyers. 

The Sharks have had a terrific season in many regards. They have admittedly cooled off--not surprisingly--to an extent following the loss of Karlsson, but him returning late, while needing to shake off considerable rust in the playoffs, is nonetheless a major plus that San Jose needed. The match-up with Las Vegas will be arduous, most likely, and Karlsson coming back should at least help. 

Naturally being the San Jose Sharks, they are setting each and every one of their fans up for maximum playoffs heartbreak.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

half joking, half serious......the Senators won more games this year than I expected them to so I'm happy.

That San Jose/Vegas series is calling to me.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

*Capitals*-Hurricanes
Islanders-*Penguins*

*Lightning*-Blue Jackets
*Bruins*-Maple Leafs

*Predators*-Stars
Blues-*Jets*

*Flames*-Avalanche
Sharks-*Golden Knights*


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*










GO CAPS DO IT AGAIN GODDAMMIT

Downtown DC was absolutely bonkers last year when the Caps won, and I'd love that experience again. The Caps look strong and the draw cuts in their favor after years and years of horrible draws. The Bruins look good, but their insufferable fan base, the worst in sports, is already bitching and moaning now that they've drawn exactly what the Caps dealt with ever since the league reformatted the playoffs. They'll lay down and do the job quickly, and the Caps, as a wise man once said, gonna win the world belt. I hope.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Devils win the draft lottery and will pick 1st overall. Taylor Hall a 1st overall magnet CONFIRMED :trips8

Rangers and Blackhawks pick at #2 and #3. Avalanche falls to #4.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Washington, Pittsburgh, Tampa, Boston, Nashville, St. Louis, Calgary, San Jose are my first round picks.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

@Arya Dark; @Banez; @Obfuscation; @RKing85;

Several friends and I will be attending tomorrow night's Golden Knights-SHARKS game! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

LET'S GO SHARKS!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

PLAYOFFS :mark:

Avalanche over Flames in 6
Golden Knights over Sharks in 6
Predators over Stars in 6
Jets over Blues in 7

Lightning over Blue Jackets in 7
Leafs over Bruins in 6
Capitals over Hurricanes in 5
Penguins over Islanders in 7


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

@Obfuscation;

SHARKS my friend SHARKS! :mark: :mark: :mark:

_That_ was an experience! :mark: :faint: Such a brutal battle between two potentially bruising teams who do not like one another in any way whatsoever. :mark: :mark: :mark: 

JONES did his job after a lot of doubts were flung toward him and not wrongly so. This game, however, was generally about the Sharks applying pressure. Vegas cannot score against Jones if they are too busy concerned with the Sharks and being limited 0 shots on goal! :mark: :lol Jokes aside, the Sharks were aggressive! 

Micheal Haley... Playoffs Powerhouse! :mark: :lol 

That goal off of PAVS's face. :sodone :faint: :mark: :lol

Talk about your faceoffs. :aryha

Vegas also got away with a _lot_, especially in the first period, including that high-sticking to Timo, but whatever. :aryep

BURNS! :mark: THORNTON! :mark: VLASIC! :mark: 

Remarkable! SHARK TANK was LOUD! :mark:

SHARKS


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

I'm still looking at the massive start with this tidbit: Every game was close, within a goal. Lone exception, SHARKS over Vegas with heavy control. 

That's exactly how you start with home-ice advantage coming into the Playoffs while on a bit of a slump. This series can still be obtained, it shows. I'll still be in my general anxious Playoff mode for the rest of the series, but the SHARKS are already playing like they should right off the bat. Keep it going. :mark:

JUMBO still being lit after this season too. Let it finally happen. :mark:


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



DesolationRow said:


> @Obfuscation;
> 
> SHARKS my friend SHARKS! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> ...


I'm pulling for the Sharks to make to the finals so my pathetic Sens can get a 1st rounder. It's been a rough fkin year and a 1/2. 

Also will smile at the inevitable Leafs collapse#8398458


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:*LEAFS*:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

I thought Leafs fans were unbearable before they got one playoff win...….


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Guys, what a glorious morning it is today. 

What a time to be alive.


----------



## kovs27 (May 31, 2017)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Somebody better head into that Tampa Bay locker room and light a fire under their asses. They are in some big trouble.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Kadri about to be suspended during the Playoffs AGAIN

If he doesn't want to play Playoff games so badly, he should be traded to the fucking Sabres or somewhere

Moron


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Islanders are 3-0 up against the Pens. This could be a dominant sweep. Impressive stuff


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

I thought the Islanders could win....never thought they would be this comfortable doing it.

What the fuck is up with Tampa???? Regular seasons don't mean jack shit.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Lightning & Pens are umm...well yeah. Seriously, I know the President's Trophy winner doesn't ever take it all, but I pegged Tampa to at least be a shoe-in for the Eastern Finals. Now this is happening.

In other Western news: AHHHHHHH. Not sure why SHARKS want to start off hot, then go instantly cold, but here they are and I'm momentarily crushed. Did expect it to be a 7-game series, it just hurts.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



Obfuscation said:


> In other Western news: AHHHHHHH. Not sure why SHARKS want to start off hot, then go instantly cold, but here they are and I'm momentarily crushed. Did expect it to be a 7-game series, it just hurts.


Tuesday's game feels like a must-win in the abstract for the Sharks.

Being in a spot where one must win thrice with only four chances at one's disposal is already sufficiently unfavorable.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

the balls on Marner to block those last two shots at the end of the game.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

I'm not gay, but I want to live in a log cabin in the woods with Pekka Rinne. We won't ever have sex, but there will be a simmering erotic undercurrent as I stand in the kitchen window watching him practice butterfly in the driveway net and stopping pucks shirtless, sweat pouring off his body. I'll run upstairs and masturbate, the entire time forcing myself to think of women while my thoughts drift back to Daddy Pekka. I won't be able to climax and I'll eventually go back downstairs, angry and sexually frustrated. Sometimes we will look across the table at dinner and catch each other's eyes, and in that second, anything is possible, but we both deny ourselves and go back to what we were doing. One day one of us will die, and the other will bury him outside the log cabin. Then he'll go inside, pen a brief missive to his departed friend, and commit suicide, never able to deal with life without his one true platonic love.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Guys I am doing everything in my power to stay calm. 

Another glorious moment it is today.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Tampa Bay Lightning and Pittsburgh Penguins both swept.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

How to win presidents trophy and get swept in first round same year - written by all Lightning players right now.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

biggest President's Trophy collapse in NHL history by miles. How the fuck did that happen?????


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

@Arya Dark; @Banez; @Obfuscation; 

It speaks volumes that Joonas Donskoi was a healthy scratch until injuries to two players forced major lineups surgery. And Donskoi loses his man about two minutes into the damned game to conspire with Martin Jones to gift Las Vegas a goal to start things off. fpalm

The Knights kept the offensive pressure up on the Sharks throughout the whole game in a way that was almost remarkable were one an objective observer. The Sharks made dumber and dumber penalties as the game progressed as E. Kane stupidly slashed Stone right at the end of a Sharks power play in the first period. Shea Theodore splitting two Sharks defenders with relative ease and slipping the puck under Martin Jones's pad. fpalm 

The power play from San Jose looked decent all night and they put pressure on the Golden Knights at times but Vegas was too overwhelming. Too few adjustments from the Sharks such as the Donskoi addition after sitting down in this series... 

Dumb penalties committed. Pavelski and Kane both committed utterly foolish penalties, merely compounding the problems earlier in the game. fpalm 

This is for Martin Jones and the series he has predictably had... He is who I thought he was. :mj2






To be fair to Jones, it is hardly as though Aaron Dell is ideal. Dell is better on the 5-on-5, weaker on penalty kills. Dell went in for Jones at the beginning of the second period to no avail. 

Typical sinking feeling for the Sharks in the playoffs. :mj2


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Glad Crybaby was eliminated! Now lets go Islanders!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

This is pretty embarrassing for Lightning fans. This will forever be a "ya but at least we didn't win the presidents trophy in a landslide then get swept for round" thing for them. Stay safe Lightning fans.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Toronto had to win that game tonight. Coming off the huge momentum of game 3 plus being on home ice, they had to win. Season over for the Leafs.

(I hope)


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Preds :no:

Hopefully Colorado does better tonight.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Now Sharks just want to let five goals scored while not getting any of their own. Ughhhhhhh


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

@Arya Dark; @Banez; @Obfuscation;

:mark: MARTIN JONES! :mark: 

Knew he could do it. :aryep

:sodone Atmosphere was rocking. Could not hop online to tell anyone due to being so busy but was able to take the Caltrain to the SAP Center in San Jose from San Francisco and was able to take it back and come back to the car parked in San Francisco at 12:05am. :lol

HERTL! :mark: :faint: 

Those saves by Jones, though. :banderas I always knew he had this in him. :mj2 

:side:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119100744047587328
On to Game 6... :worried


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119099263353360385
:mark: SHARKS :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119182088761221120
Yzerman returning HOME


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119182088761221120
> Yzerman returning HOME


:mark:

As a wings fan this made my fucking day. He should of been our GM years ago, he should of never spent however many years in Tampon Bay


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

This Sharks/Knights series is so all over the place I almost don't know what will happen next. If they can get Game 6 too, then ahhhhh all of that nervous energy will be on a different level if they come back and win this in 7.

(please do so)

Still: SHARKS :cozy


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

If Toronto is the last Canadian team left, that doesn't mean I will cheer for them.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Mikko Rantanen :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

season pretty much over for the Predators now.









what a piss poor effort in these last 3 games.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



Obfuscation said:


> This Sharks/Knights series is so all over the place I almost don't know what will happen next. If they can get Game 6 too, then ahhhhh all of that nervous energy will be on a different level if they come back and win this in 7.
> 
> (please do so)
> 
> Still: SHARKS :cozy


TOMAS HERTL PROMISED A GAME 7!!!!! 

AND TONIGHT, AFTER GOING BEYOND A PERIOD AND A HALF OVER REGULATION TIME HE MADE IT HAPPEN!!!!! TOMAS HERTL!!!!! SHORTHANDED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THE SHARKS ARE 35-0 WHEN THEY SURRENDER 2 OR FEWER GOALS!!!! THAT CHECKS OUT STILL!!!!!

MARTIN JONES APPARENTLY--STILL NOT OFFICIAL--SURPASSED ALL SHARKS NET-MINDERS IN HISTORY WITH 58 SAVES!!!!!!!!

GAME 7 TUESDAY NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!

SHARKS!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

OH MY GOSH WHAT DID I JUST EXPERIENCE

HERTL going shorthanded through two overtimes and this did indeed get pushed to go to all seven games. JONES deciding to get back in gear with all of his saves. I'm gonna need as long as possible to recover aka until watching to see if this can end properly on home ice. Holy cow, this is playoff hockey.

SHARKS :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Hey Babcock, maybe wait until your team has possession of the puck before pulling your goalie.

how much evidence do we need of Babcock underachieving with good teams to admit he is an overrated coach??? Look at those Deteoit teams he had. How does a good coach only win one Cup???? I could have coached at least one of those Wings teams to a cup. A good coach would have won multiple.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

@Arya Dark; @Banez; 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120182943098593282
There's our Goalie, @Obfuscation;. :mj2

(What a week. :faint


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Happy for Canes, shame about Preds.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

if the Leafs win tonight, what time is the parade tomorrow?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

what

a

first

round


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Bruins :mark:

They sure put Maple Leafs to bed :sneaky


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Sharks gonna take this seven just to be scoreless thus far. That harsh tease. This wouldn't suck as much if it was vs just about any other team that wasn't the instantly obnoxious Knights. I'd even momentarily accept Kings over. :armfold


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*



Obfuscation said:


> I'd even momentarily accept Kings over. :armfold


:woah

Let's not say things we don't mean.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

San Jose got a break. On the Pavelski injury, the refs penalized the result, not the action. Shouldn't have been a 5 minute penalty.

San Jose goes from down 3 to up 4-3 in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

HFOHOVNFVIFNVIFNVONVOFNVFVNFVN

BRUINS!!! :mark:

Rask was great in game seven whilst his counterpart had a poor game and let in some soft goals. What a hero!!!

Staying up until 3AM has knackered me but it was worth it. 

See you next year Leafs where we will go seven again :lol

We will be stupid to under estimate the Blue Jackets in the next round. But lets hope we can make the conference finals.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

With the exception of the Preds getting eliminated, hook these playoffs right into my veins :trips8


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Maple Leaf bed sheets*

Canes and Caps tonight wens3

To be fair I like both teams. Live in South Carolina so a Hurricanes fan in that regard. The ECHL team we have in my town in affiliated with the Capitals so I am a fan in that regards. Always fun to see guys start there and then make it up to the big leagues.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

I have no words. Only insane joy. I still can't believe any of that happened. Oh, my gosh, they did it. SHARKS.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

i'm going to cry tears of joy if Canes win.


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

The Leafs choking once again warms my cold black Sens heart 

Congrats to the Sharks, INSANE comeback. Vegas can cry all they want, they were up 3 games to 1. Cry me a river! Felt pretty good after Mark Stone threw shade at Ottawa for no reason in that series. 

Let's go Sharks! Still want that 1st pick!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*



jeffatron said:


> The Leafs choking once again warms my cold black Sens heart
> 
> Congrats to the Sharks, INSANE comeback. Vegas can cry all they want, they were up 3 games to 1. Cry me a river! Felt pretty good after Mark Stone threw shade at Ottawa for no reason in that series.
> 
> Let's go Sharks! Still want that 1st pick!


Lulz how exactly did the Leafs choke? The Bruins were the favourite/higher seed and the series was 7 games...


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*



JM said:


> Lulz how exactly did the Leafs choke? The Bruins were the favourite/higher seed and the series was 7 games...


Um....have you seen their roster? They choked the regular season away too, and started with something like 20 wins out of 24, then they blew that lead, lost home ice advantage. Not to mention they were up 3 games to 2 and lost, AGAIN. They did choke, they had 2 games to win and they didn't show up for either. 

Hell, almost every Leaf fan I know was planning the parade after Tavares signing. C'mon man, they were favorites to win the cup at the beginning of the year. They choked, accept it! 

Also your tears are delicious.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*



jeffatron said:


> Um....have you seen their roster? They choked the regular season away too, and started with something like 20 wins out of 24, then they blew that lead, lost home ice advantage. Not to mention they were up 3 games to 2 and lost, AGAIN. They did choke, they had 2 games to win and they didn't show up for either.
> 
> Hell, almost every Leaf fan I know was planning the parade after Tavares signing. C'mon man, they were favorites to win the cup at the beginning of the year. They choked, accept it!
> 
> Also your tears are delicious.


Errr Boston went on a point streak that lasted a quarter of the season. Toronto didn't lose home ice, Boston took it. They division was already decided before Toronto Struggled in the last 6 weeks or so. Started with 20 wins in the first 24 games? You should fact check that one. 

Have you seen Toronto's defense? Last time I checked Gardiner and Zaitsev were still on the roster and Hainsey was still on the top pair. 

Toronto was the betting favourite based on people blowing their load on their offense. You know odds are based on who people are betting on right? The more bets something gets the odds head closer to evens. 

Also, they were only the betting favourite for a few days after Nylander signed and that quickly changed. 

Sounds like you know some geeky leaf fans.


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*



JM said:


> Errr Boston went on a point streak that lasted a quarter of the season. Toronto didn't lose home ice, Boston took it. They division was already decided before Toronto Struggled in the last 6 weeks or so. Started with 20 wins in the first 24 games? You should fact check that one.
> 
> Have you seen Toronto's defense? Last time I checked Gardiner and Zaitsev were still on the roster and Hainsey was still on the top pair.
> 
> ...


I did mess up that stat, I shouldn't of just took off the word of a random article, my bad! (they were 14-6 in first 20, not as crazy as I said, but still pretty damn solid).

I mean, I'm not trying to discredit Boston. But if you compare player for player, other than on defense, the Leafs should be better everywhere. Even on line 1 but after that the Leafs are WAY deeper on offence. I think on paper, they should have won. 

They also straight up didn't show up those last two games. No idea how they can come out so flat in Toronto for game 6. That was pretty sad.

That being said, I don't disagree that the defense is absolute dogshit, and that Babcock is showing he's overrated as all hell. Going to be some hard changes or y'all gonna be stuck in cap hell for a while with no defense :/

We can agree to disagree on the definition of choke though, I'm cool with that.


PS: Yes, Toronto fans outside of Toronto are generally complete asshats, especially here in Ottawa. And Ottawa had a terrible last two years, so this is a bit validating on my end for all the shitalking I've had to endure


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*



jeffatron said:


> I did mess up that stat, I shouldn't of just took off the word of a random article, my bad! (they were 14-6 in first 20, not as crazy as I said, but still pretty damn solid).
> 
> I mean, I'm not trying to discredit Boston. But if you compare player for player, other than on defense, the Leafs should be better everywhere. Even on line 1 but after that the Leafs are WAY deeper on offence. I think on paper, they should have won.
> 
> ...


Toronto outplayed them for a good chunk of game 7. Everyone including Boston said that. A fairly weak goal, a vintage Gardiner fuck up and a trap 3rd period later and Toronto lost.

Game 6 was garbage, yes.


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*



JM said:


> Toronto outplayed them for a good chunk of game 7. Everyone including Boston said that. A fairly weak goal, a vintage Gardiner fuck up and a trap 3rd period later and Toronto lost.
> 
> Game 6 was garbage, yes.


That goal was def. terrible! Dunno what Andersen was doing not hugging his post there.

But hey, at least they didn't implode like Vegas. That was some crazy shit.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Babcock will never win another Stanley Cup


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

It's not by any means doom and gloom cause Toronto's window is still freshly opened, but this will probably be one year they look back and think what could've been.

Felt like the stars were aligning for them to make a run. Tampa got stunned, Caps may go out, Pens are old, and you get to face the #8 seed in Round 2. Who knows? Maybe facing the Isles or Canes in the East Final? If they don't end up winning a Cup, this year will be tough to look back on.

Will be interesting to see what happens this off-season IE how they accommodate Marner's likely $10,000,000+ raise or if someone offersheets Kapanen. I assume Kadri is gone? It'll become even more interesting in 3-years when Reilly is up and they will probably have to double his salary or if/when these other young defenders like Dermott/Sandin pan out and need contracts because bridge deals and cheap second contracts are extinct. Toronto is going to sooner-rather-than-later get into the Chicago Blackhawks mode of trading quality players who have cap for cost controlled young prospects and picks and hope/pray it turns out. It worked for Chicago for a while, but it caught up with them.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Toronto choked like they always do so no real surprise there, what did surprise me is San Jose coming back and knocking out Vegas, because just like Toronto San Jose loves to choke in the playoffs. Should be interesting to see if they make it past Colorado


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Two game 7 overtimes in two days.

Fucking eh!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Come on Canes, knock those Caps out!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

I want the Caps to win....that is fucking bullshit that delay of game penalty against the Canes early in the second OT period. 

Puck over the glass should not be an automatic penalty.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Crapitals fans can finally go back to their default mode thank God


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

3/8 on my first round picks. Fuck that's bad. Although pretty much everybody did bad on their picks.

For round 2 I got
Boston over Columbus
NY Islanders over Carolina
St. Louis over Dallas
San Jose over Colorado


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Round 1 was definitely a roller coaster lmao.

For the 2nd round I pick:
Boston over Columbus
Islanders over Canes
Dallas over St. Louis
San Jose over Colorado

Who I want:
Columbus over Boston
Canes over Islanders
This one could go either way
Colorado over San Jose


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Those jerks silencing that building. Another big comeback Game 7 taken to OT. Whew.

SHARKS and Blue Jackets left without a Cup for the franchise. Columbus never making it to a finals period. This could be something. :hmm:


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*



Obfuscation said:


> Those jerks silencing that building. Another big comeback Game 7 taken to OT. Whew.
> 
> SHARKS and Blue Jackets only teams left without a Cup for the franchise. Columbus never making it to a finals period. This could be something. :hmm:


It's been a wild ride. In fact, I think Columbus never won a series period.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

My poor Caps. One of the headlines here read, "Back to reality."

Oh well. We got our cup.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

@Banez; @jeffatron; 



Obfuscation said:


> I have no words. Only insane joy. I still can't believe any of that happened. Oh, my gosh, they did it. SHARKS.


I would like to thank @KING SANTA; for leaving this on my wall earlier today... What a great friend. :mj2 

http://streamable.com/6kwrf

Still remarkable to look back on. :mj2

So there is no chance I will be able to recreate the sheer excitement I was still feeling coursing through the veins of my ~210-pound frame the other evening, so I shall copy-and-paste the conversation @Arya Dark; and I had via Visitor Messaging once I returned home.

*DR*:


> OT EVEN SURE WHAT I AM SAYING IT'S JUST THAT THAT GAME WAS UNBELIEVABLE... :faint:


*AD*:


> That, Drow, might have been the best game of hockey I have ever witnessed in my life. Truly amazing.


*DR*:


> That's fantastic to hear, Sabrina. It was truly a magnificent game. Even if the Sharks had lost I would have stood up and applauded for I don't know how long. It was that superlative. The third period, the overtime... Really the whole game, but those segments in particular were beyond-phenomenal. The intensity of the entire battle was palpable for every single person inside that arena. If even 1/20th of that traveled through television or other means of watching, then you were given something that ,may not be replicated. As soon the game was nearing the end of regulation, with the Sharks up 4-3, so many people around me were yelling that it was the greatest Sharks game in franchise history. Could not disagree...
> 
> ...That it went to overtime was devastating at the time. :lol I bet you were loving it! Haha. Just a lot of excitement and nervousness and trepidation in the arena. There had been this almost irritating restlessness to the crowd throughout the whole game in the first two frames, and that swelled and swelled with each passing minute in the third chapter. One could not script a hockey game to be more enrapturing.


Attending tonight! :mark: 

LET'S GO SHARKS! LET'S GO SHARKS! LET'S GO SHARKS! 

SHARKS :mark:


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*



DesolationRow said:


> @Banez; @jeffatron;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy the live game! Go sharks!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*



DesolationRow said:


> Attending tonight! :mark:
> 
> LET'S GO SHARKS! LET'S GO SHARKS! LET'S GO SHARKS!
> 
> SHARKS :mark:


Have fun 

I'm rooting for Colorado this series because Mikko Rantanen is awesome :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

@Arya Dark; @Obfuscation; 



jeffatron said:


> Enjoy the live game! Go sharks!





Banez said:


> Have fun
> 
> I'm rooting for Colorado this series because Mikko Rantanen is awesome :mark:


Thank you both.   My mother and I had a great deal of fun at the game! :woo

THORNTON. :mark: BURNS. :mark: LABANC. :mark: SORENSEN. :mark: MEIER. :mark: JONES. :mark: 

No voice, no hearing left. 

Well worth it. :aryep

SHARKS


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*



DesolationRow said:


> @Arya Dark; @Obfuscation;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's Donskoi????

This is why i root for Colorado :evil


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

The Labanc goal :banderas

A slow start, but once Sharks found their groove it was on. Naturally JONES making some ace saves helping this victory all the way. As strong of a start as I had hoped for. Keep it up. SHARKS. :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Tavares to play for Canada at the world championships.

So he gets to play for a team with a maple leaf on his jersey that will actually have a chance of winning it all!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*



RKing85 said:


> Tavares to play for Canada at the world championships.
> 
> So he gets to play for a team with a maple leaf on his jersey that will actually have a chance of winning it all!


Finland ain't getting much anything from NHL teams this year.

Then again last time we went with unknownish team in Slovakia we won gold.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Avalanche :mark:

Hurricanes :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*



Banez said:


> Avalanche :mark:


Our friendship is Finnished.

:aryha
@Arya Dark; @Obfuscation; 

Well... I have been to better Sharks playoff games...

Jones. :no: :mj2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*



Banez said:


> Finland ain't getting much anything from NHL teams this year.
> 
> Then again last time we went with unknownish team in Slovakia we won gold.


I've only heard like 3 people announced for Canada so far. Can't wait for that Canada/Great Britain game. Battle for the Commonwealth for the first time since 1994 (spoiler alert, Canada won that game)


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*



DesolationRow said:


> Our friendship is Finnished.
> 
> :aryha
> 
> ...


THat top Colorado line just wrecks havoc on everyone, same thing happened to the Flames. Gotta somehow slow it down a bit :/ 

Gonna be a good series. Go Sharks!


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Hoping for an Avs and Canes final.. wens3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

More of a frustrating game than anything for the Sharks. Lets the empty-netter happen, then scores what could have been a game tying goal with ten seconds left. This is why I often prefer a blow-out to losing close. Gah. No icing call doesn't help either, but can't really moan much about that. Happens. Game 2 has their number, still.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Are Kadri and Gardiner steal Leafs? If yes, somebody plz rectify this

I'd like to see one of Canes, Blues or Avs win


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*



jeffatron said:


> THat top Colorado line just wrecks havoc on everyone, same thing happened to the Flames. Gotta somehow slow it down a bit :/
> 
> Gonna be a good series. Go Sharks!


Quite true, quite true, *jeffatron*. Sharks have to play significantly better defense in some of these sequences.



Obfuscation said:


> More of a frustrating game than anything for the Sharks. Lets the empty-netter happen, then scores what could have been a game tying goal with ten seconds left. This is why I often prefer a blow-out to losing close. Gah. No icing call doesn't help either, but can't really moan much about that. Happens. Game 2 has their number, still.


Well-said, *Cody*. 

That third goal for the Avs was the definition of "college." That the Sharks cannot get on pucks such as that one is a terrible sign for Stanley Cup aspirations.


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

@desolationRow Here we go, game 3! Calling King K with the game winner (or a pass from his own end that ends in a breakaway game winning goal)


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Bruins gotta win tonight or it's over I think. When you go 7 and then lose in Double OT, that takes a toll. Gotta win tonight or all momentum is gone and fatigue really sets in.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*



jeffatron said:


> @desolationRow Here we go, game 3! Calling King K with the game winner (or a pass from his own end that ends in a breakaway game winning goal)


I will be at the WARRIORS game but I will catch up with Game 3 between the Avalanche and SHARKS late, and, yes, a King K game-winner (or pass from his own end that concludes with a breakaway game-winning goal) would be a tremendous way to see Team Teal take the all-important win. :mj2 :mark: 

Thanks, *jeffatron*!

SHARKS


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Blue Jackets :mark:

And shame about Colorado, hopefully they win game number 4 to even the series.

Up next hopefully 3rd win for the jerks and Dallas would get victory over Blues.

St Louis Blues is only team with no finnish players on it.

Why is Donskoi out of action btw? What injury does he have because i've missed it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

@Banez; as far as I know Joonas Donskoi's reasons for not even making the trip to Denver remain undisclosed. 

@Obfuscation;

JONES :mark: LOGEY ROAD PLAYOFF GAME HAT TRICK :mark: 

SHARKS :mark:


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Big Sharks win , and Boston losing, and a Moxley promo video all in one night! MY BODY WAS NOT READY!


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Marchand grabbing dick and punching someone in the face? Tame night for him


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Hurricanes win 3rd game :woo :woo

And Dallas leading 4-1 after 2 periods. Good stuff.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

@DesolationRow;

Good win for Colorado last night :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Canes sweep :woo :woo :woo


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

@Arya Dark; @Obfuscation;



Banez said:


> @DesolationRow;
> 
> Good win for Colorado last night :mark:


A better win for the SHARKS last night. :aryep :mark: SHARKS

This was perhaps San Jose's positively best team win of this round versus the Colorado Avalanche. 

Seeing The Captain, Joe (MV)Pavelski walk out and wave the towel in support of the home team... :mj2

As center Logan Couture stated after the game, "No one knew he was going to do that... That was as loud as this building gets. That was reminiscent of Game 7 against Vegas. That was a pretty cool moment." 

Speaking of Couture, something that is also "pretty cool" is that LOGEY has more career postseason goals than anyone in the NHL not named Alexander Ovechkin since 2010. :mark: 

COUTURE, HERTL and VLASIC were all exemplary in this pivotal Game 5 vs. Colorado, and the SHARKS as an entire team were consistent for the entire 60-minute contest. Also have to give JONES credit as he once again delivered when the team needed a big showing from him.

On to Game 6!

SHARKS


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*



DesolationRow said:


> A better win for the SHARKS last night. :aryep :mark: SHARKS


I'm gonna be antisharks since there's too many SHARKS fans out here :side:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

but.....but.....Torts guaranteed!!!!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Well, I'm very annoyed.

You close it out, Sharks. You don't keep this crap going. As you know full well. Ugh.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Bruins :mark:

First conference final since 2013!!!!

The series was great. It was intense, physical and every game was close. Bobrovsky was great, but Rask was even better!

I do hope the Blue Jackets get to keep some of their players for next season. They are a fun team to watch.

Onto Carolina next. They have been playing well and swept the Islanders in their last round. They have played two lopsided teams though in Washington (Good offensively, but a bit shakey defensively) and the Islanders (Great defensive unit, but struggle to score at times), however Boston are solid both ends of the ice so it will be a different sort of challenge for the Hurricanes. It should be a great series


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Avalanche :cheer

Game Seven magic time :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

What is better than game 7 overtime????

Game 7 double overtime!!!!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Four wins away from being Best in the West & the Stanley Cup Finals.









SHARKS :mark:


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

@DesolationRow @Obfuscation THEM SHARKS!!!!!!!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Stay out of the box Canes.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

@Arya Dark; @Obfuscation; @jeffatron; @Banez; @Joff;

:mark: SHARKS :mark: 

San Jose will have to adjust considerably moving on to the Western Conference Finals. The strategy employed somewhat late in the series against the Colorado Avalanche of simply dumping the puck and going after it with the forecheck, staying hot on Colorado. Unfortunately--though it comes as no surprise considering how good the St. Louis is--the Blues possess three lines of defensive pairs that are as strong as they come, cumulatively, in the NHL. So the Sharks will have their work cut out for them. 

However, if the Sharks are able to keep the pace fast and attack St. Louis's forwards, they have more than a shot at this. 

No matter what happens, this has been a truly excellent season. 

LET'S GO SHARKS! :mark:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126857271294566400
18 year old Kaapo Kakko scores his first goal in men's icehockey tournament against Canada.

Canadian goaltender has won 2 stanley cups.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

@Arya Dark; @Obfuscation; @Banez; @jeffatron; @Joff; 

Saturday evening's game in San Jose went down as Kevin Labanc figured it would. He knew that the St. Louis Blues would bring a majorly brutalizing component of physicality to the Western Conference final series. The Blues outhit the Sharks 41-35 last night but as Labanc stated following the game--which concluded with the SHARKS winning 6-3-- that "...We were ready for that... They came out hard, and they were heavy--and we know that's not the end."

Indeed. The Sharks only possess a 1-0 lead in this 7-game duel between two teams with considerably different makeups. 

The Blues took their physical game to greater and greater levels of ferocity while the Sharks piled on the goals. Ultimately the game descended into a kind of continual brawl. The key for the Sharks? Staying poised, because if they allow the Blues to dictate the sort of series this becomes, the more routinely will Team Teal find their players exiled to the penalty box. St. Louis attempted to draw the Sharks' ire with several sequences of sheer over-the-top hockey machismo on display but almost never successfully until reasonably late. 

The SHARKS did what they had to do, and showed no signs of fatigue after two grueling seven-game series. Timo Meier was the greatest single difference-maker, with the winger scoring two huge goals. Now we look to see what adjustments the Blues make with Game 2 taking place tomorrow night! 

SHARKS


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

6-2 loss for Canes, not a good night for them.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

The Canes have to be careful because they were totally outplayed last night. They will have to improve or they will get swept here


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*



Michael Myers said:


> The Canes have to be careful because they were totally outplayed last night. They will have to improve or they will get swept here


live by the sweep, die by the sweep


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

If the Bruins win tonight the Penguins will have been swept by a team that was swept by a team that was swept. 

In other news the Sharks will be taking the cup in 4.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

The Bruins are in the Stanley Cup Finals. :dance :banderas :YES wens3


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

@Obfuscation; @Banez; 

:woo :woo SHARKS :woo :woo

LOGEY. :woo :woo :woo THORNTON. :woo :woo :woo KARLSSON :woo :woo :woo PAVELSKI :woo :woo :woo MEIER :woo :woo :woo NYQUIST :woo :woo :woo LABANC :woo :woo :woo DONSKOI :woo :woo :woo HALEY :woo :woo :woo GOODROW :woo :woo :woo BURNS :woo :woo :woo VLASIC :woo :woo :woo

Scoring that goal to tie it up with only 59 second left. :faint: 

Hand pass for the overtime goal? It was more like The Hand of God. :aryha :woo :lol Sorry @Arya Dark; for repeating that awful, awful joke. 

SHARKS


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

WE ARE IN THE FINAL!!!

The top line showed up in a big way in game four for the first time these playoffs. Our depth and Rask have been the main reasons we made it this far, but if the top line can start firing consistently in the final then the Bruins will be favourites for sure if they are not already!

Carolina had a great run and should be proud of their team. They really pushed the Bruins hard at certain points in this series, but their special teams let them down.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Tuukka sitting for a week is the only negative of that sweep. When a goalie is hot like that you just want to keep getting games out of him ASAP. 

Carolina looked absolutely horrible, no clue how the Capitals f'd that one up but props to the Bruins


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

I wish Hurricanes had gotten through. That left a bit awkward feel about the whole season. But hopefully the cup holder is either Bruins or SHARKS.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Blues tied it up naturally as the way all Sharks series' are going. Granted, I feel really iffy about their Game 3 win because it's like, that was a clear hand pass and yet nothing. I'll take it because dirty fan love and nothing I can do about it anyways, but 'kin hell I hate refs making calls that change games. Nah, Vegas choked obviously with the worst PK fail in recent memory. Rams vs Saints is more of the comparison off the top of the head: in like how do you not see that? Whatever I guess.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Go Blues Go. :mark: 

Please. :mj2


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Blues vs Bruins it is then.

Even though i am a Bruins fan, i would not be upset in St Louis win the cup. Their story this season has been fantastic and it would be one of the best comeback cup wins of all time.

That said, LET'S GO BRUINS!!!!


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Bruins will be majorly relieved not to be playing San Jose. I think they will be fine against the Blues and are just the better team. Missing Pavelski, Hertl and Karlsson was crucial and San Jose have just played more games and tougher teams this postseason. St Louis barely got past Dallas who are a joke of a team. 

Calling Bruins in 5 or 6


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Goodnight, sweet Sharks... @Obfuscation;

Truly a superlative season. Given that they sustained the host of injuries that they were troubled by, including losing PAVS, HERTL and KARLSSON, for Game 6 versus the tremendously tenacious and tough St. Louis Blues team confronting them in the Western Conference Finals, atop the point that they _made it_ to that round in the first place... 

Looking forward to next season. @Arya Dark; @Banez;

Will never forget actually succeeding with a "toy grabber machine" when I was an exceptionally young boy at a restaurant and bar at Russian River up here in Northern California, snatching a "Sharkie" stuffed toy modeled on the Sharkie mascot. I am not presently clutching that toy as well as the picture of young'un *DesolationRow* having his picture taken alongside Sharkie at one of the first Sharks games ever at the arena in San Jose. No, that is not happening right now at all...

SHARKS


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*



Ayoze said:


> Bruins will be majorly relieved not to be playing San Jose. I think they will be fine against the Blues and are just the better team. Missing Pavelski, Hertl and Karlsson was crucial and San Jose have just played more games and tougher teams this postseason. St Louis barely got past Dallas who are a joke of a team.
> 
> Calling Bruins in 5 or 6


The Sharks would have been limping into the final even if they made it. The Blues are the tougher opponent in my opinion.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

It hurts, but that was a great run from the SHARKS. So much emotion, so damn close. They played wonderfully and fought through as much as they could. The story vs Blues in the WCF grows; I want the trilogy to happen. 

Silver lining: Tarasenko can get himself a cup. Lets see it.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*



A$AP said:


> The Sharks would have been limping into the final even if they made it. The Blues are the tougher opponent in my opinion.


St Louis are tough yes but they just aren't as talented as Boston. The fact that the Bruins top line got the chance to come alive against Carolina is bad, bad news if you're a Blues fan.

Rask is a big factor too, if this stretch without a game cooled him off that could be huge for St Louis.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Finland in the finals :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132745674951413763
:trips8 :woo :woo


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132745674951413763
> :trips8 :woo :woo


Suomiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

:woo :woo :cheer :cheer :woo :woo


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

4-0 Bruins, please.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*



Continuum said:


> 4-0 Bruins, please.


It will be if last night is any indication to go by


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

After going 2-0 down we controlled the game and got a deserved win.

I expect the Blues to pick up at some point, but it is a good start for the Bruins


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

They gave away some absurd penalties. Against a team with special teams like Boston has that is simply unacceptable. The crosschecking calls were hilariously stupid.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Blues get the win, but they're only .500 at home in these playoffs. Expect Boston to get at least one game, or possibly even be up 3-1 going home


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

The loss makes me a bit worried as we have to go get something in St. Louis, and even though their home record is iffy, they are still a good team.

2-0 would have been a nice cushion to take on the road and it would have given Boston two free shots at an away win with potential to finish off at the TD garden.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Bruins win Game 6 and headed home for Game 7. They need to go what they did tonight in Game 7.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Haven't given a crap about this series, but I am always down for a game 7 to decide a championship.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :mark: :mark: :mark:

THANK YOU, BLUES

SO HAPPY FOR TYLER BOZAK


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*

Papa ODD places a futures bet on the St. Louis Blues winning the Stanley Cup every season, @Arya Dark;.

He is in Reno, Nevada this evening with ODD having a grand old time. 

Congratulations to you and your Blues, @AMERICAN NIGHTMARE;.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139012380015386624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139020168619864064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139005092911374336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139001160885575680


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The BOZAK CUP.

Another first time winner two years in a row. One of them could have been SHARKS to be you know, the best thing ever, but alas, I'll still take this. Good on Blues & a player as good as Tarasenko to have a championship. Kind of crazy to think they were almost out of the Playoffs altogether, then they turn it up, and win it all. That's sports.

Now regular season please return so this can be San Jose's year again. :cozy


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Let's recap here. The St. Louis Blues:

- Won their first cup
- Prevented Boston from winning another cup
- Made Brad Marchand cry 
- Probably retired Zdeno Chara
- Slotted Toronto comfortably into the longest active Stanley Cup Drought in history


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*



DesolationRow said:


> Papa ODD places a futures bet on the St. Louis Blues winning the Stanley Cup every season, @Arya Dark;.
> 
> He is in Reno, Nevada this evening with ODD having a grand old time.
> 
> Congratulations to you and your Blues, @AMERICAN NIGHTMARE;.


Thank you so much Deso :mark their is a St. Louis resistant that was in Vegas on business back in December. He put $100 down on the Blues to win the Cup at 100 to 1 odds. On St. Louis sports radio he said he has received numerous offers to buy the betting slip since they made it past round 2, the highest I believe was 55K before last night in which he was offered 75K for the slip before Game 7 started. He let it ride everytime feeling he would jinx the team now if he sold it and now has made 100K along with his long suffering favorite team winning their 1st Stanley Cup in their 52 year history :dance :cheer :mark :mark :dance :cheer


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Gutted i stayed up until 4am only to see my team lose, but congratulations to the St Louis Blues on their first Cup.

The issue with the Bruins this series was the first line never got going. The Blues did a great job at neutralizing them and as a result we struggled 5 on 5. The better team in the series won overall so i have no complaints. Tuuka was great all playoffs, but in game 7 he was not so good unfortunately.

I feel the key game was game two of the series. We were dominant in game one and they looked a bit shell shocked as a result. I think at home in game two we had the chance to really sink our teeth into the series as St Louis are a better road team than a home team these playoffs, but we lost that game and that allowed St Louis into the series. If we won that game i think we get at least one of the games in St Louis and from there we most likely win the cup.

This was still a great chance at winning the cup again though, and i doubt we will get a better one in the coming years. Toronto are only going to get better, and i doubt we will see what happened to the Lightning happen again. Our team is also not an up and coming one with Marchand and Bergeron both in their 30s and Chara likely to retire soon.

On the other hand i am happy for the Blues. They were the worst team in the league after the first half, but they made a coaching change and put faith in an unknown goalie and it paid off big time for them. They were the best team in the league from that point on and thoroughly deserved the cup.

Anyways, we go again next year. I am sure we will be there or there abouts again. This loss hurts, but i still think we had a great season and have a lot to be proud of despite the final loss.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Maple Leaf tissues*



DesolationRow said:


> Papa ODD places a futures bet on the St. Louis Blues winning the Stanley Cup every season, @Arya Dark;.
> 
> He is in Reno, Nevada this evening with ODD having a grand old time.
> 
> Congratulations to you and your Blues, @AMERICAN NIGHTMARE;.


*Papa ODD living the good life :mark:*


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139055378946244608
The Flight Home :mark


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello I fully expect Mitch Marner to be on a different team soon

Fucking idiot has lost his mind

Gimme dem first rounders


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@Obfuscation; 

KARLSSON! :mark: 

:banderas SHARKS doing the right thing, keeping the NHL's most considerable free agent with this major extension. :mark: This matches the Drew Doughtry deal with the Los Angeles Kings, and it also certainly means that the Sharks are, no matter what, beginning something of a new era.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140660021400875009
13 million in cap space exists for San Jose following this titanic extension, which will prove insufficient to bring back Timo Meier and Joe Pavelski, not to mention a plethora of other players. Joe Thornton is probably suiting up for one more rodeo at a terrific discounted rate, but as much as the Sharks doubtless recognized the import of keeping Karlsson in the fold, even at the expensive price tag and with it dragging out to when he will be 37 years old, they may be left scrambling to throw this roster back together following that bold move.

Let's Go SHARKS!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I watch the first 5 minutes of the draft every year in the hope that Bettman finally just snaps and starts screaming fuck you and go to hell to everybody.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

DesolationRow said:


> @Obfuscation;
> 
> KARLSSON! :mark:
> 
> ...


Braun is already a causality, and Pavelski will be next I'm sure. Don't know how they sign Jumbo, Pavs & Timo with the cap they have left.

For the defending Stanley Cup Champion Blues I only wonder what they will sign Binnington for, and if Edmundson will be moved before the start of the season. Hoping they can re-up Schenn to a good deal but after what Kevin Hayes signed for Braden will probably ask for close to 9 mil AAV x 8, hoping he takes 5 years 6 tops or he might be rental bate. Which I don't want as Schenn was essential to the Blues cup run.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

DA said:


> Hello I fully expect Mitch Marner to be on a different team soon
> 
> Fucking idiot has lost his mind
> 
> Gimme dem first rounders


Why does Marner not want to come back to the Leaf's or something?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

AMERICAN NIGHTMARE said:


> Why does Marner not want to come back to the Leaf's or something?


He wants Matthews, Karlsson etc money

Come back to me when you are a 40-50 goal scoring centre or a generational type D-man, Mitch


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

SUBBAN TO NEW JERSEY FOR SANTINI, DAVIES AND TWO 2ND ROUND PICKS LMAO

Leafs had to give up a 1st round pick to send Marleau to Carolina :mj2

At least shit is finally happening


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

fuck off with your "business decisions" Poile :subban2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't like the Leafs, but full marks to them for getting rid of Marleau's contract.

Marner doesn't want to go back to the Leafs cause Babcock is the coach and he knows they will never win a cup as long as Babcock is their head coach.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Kapanen and Johnsson close to extensions for around a combined 6.5m, which is around what the Leafs saved by moving Marleau

1st & Marleau for Kappy and Johnsson is the way I'm looking at it. Good stuff


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Subban to New Jersey and they also got the first draft pick Jack Hughes. I am not saying New Jersey are going to be huge contenders, but I would pay attention to them now, they arent going to be stepped on the same as last season.

What the Leafs really need are some D-Mans. Their offence is already killer and their goaltending is also very good. I have a feeling Nylander will show up big so if Marner doesn't sign, it would be a hit but we retain some salary cap and hopefully still retain the offence we had last year. We could use that cap money to flesh out our defensemen. If we do keep Marner then our offence has to be even better. Obviously the end goal is the Stanley Cup but the 2020 season has to atleast finish with a 3rd round exit. The Leafs cant afford to take another first round exit especially now that the Raptors are NBA Champions and Kawhi staying makes them favorites to do it again next year. Toronto would look at Leafs like the laughing stock of the town.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

DA said:


> He wants Matthews, Karlsson etc money
> 
> Come back to me when you are a 40-50 goal scoring centre or a generational type D-man, Mitch


Well he has kind of proved to be better or at least better at producing then Matthews. And if someone like Skinner is worth the same as Stone (9M AVV) then Marner who has had more points then Matthews the last 2 seasons (I believe) then surly he has earned to be paid the same :shrug


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> fuck off with your "business decisions" Poile :subban2


He needed the cap relief to try to bring in Duchene.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

AMERICAN NIGHTMARE said:


> Well he has kind of proved to be better or at least better at producing then Matthews. And if someone like Skinner is worth the same as Stone (9M AVV) then Marner who has had more points then Matthews the last 2 seasons (I believe) then surly he has earned to be paid the same :shrug


Centers like Matthews are far more valuable and important to a team than a winger, just the way it is

Skinner contract is stupid and it's gonna be bad for the league if it's gonna be used as an example for other contracts


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

DA said:


> Centers like Matthews are far more valuable and important to a team than a winger, just the way it is
> 
> Skinner contract is stupid and it's gonna be bad for the league if it's gonna be used as an example for other contracts


Well you know it is, he's being paid the same as someone like Mark Stone and more then players like Tarasenko & ROR. Ridiculous I know but it's the way it is, now Schenn's gonna want close to that 9 mil tag, same with Pietro with Subban getting over 9mil. Contracts like Skinner & Hayes are going to screwup other teams cap when comparable or better players come time to sign a new deal. With Subban getting 9 Pietroangelo will get at least that. Same goes for Marner, he scores the same or better than Tavares & Matthews and just watched AM sign for 11 x 5 of course he's gonna want the same deal. The Hockey guy on Youtube is saying the hold up is Dubas wants to sign Mitch for 8 years, and Marner only wants the 5 year deal Austin got. 

What did they sign Willie for again?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

AMERICAN NIGHTMARE said:


> He needed the cap relief to try to bring in Duchene.


That's the thing, I don't know if I even want him if he's really gonna cost at least 9.5 million for the next 7 years. Sounds like a pretty bad deal for someone who's 28 years old and has hit 70 points twice in 10 years, both coincidentally during contract seasons.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> That's the thing, I don't know if I even want him if he's really gonna cost at least 9.5 million for the next 7 years. Sounds like a pretty bad deal for someone who's 28 years old and has hit 70 points twice in 10 years, both coincidentally during contract seasons.


I've heard rumors that the Pred's are in hard on Zuc, you guys and the Avs are the frontrunners right now. Being a Blues I hope he leaves the Central, but he would definitely be a player that would make either team better now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@Obfuscation; it looks like Joe PAVELSKI is headed to Dallas. Oh well. :sad:

Truly not unexpected, given what was known already following the San Jose Sharks' commitment to Erik Karlsson. 
'
Nonetheless, it would be a lie to say that it does not hurt. :mj2


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

DesolationRow said:


> @Obfuscation; it looks like Joe PAVELSKI is headed to Dallas. Oh well. :sad:
> 
> Truly not unexpected, given what was known already following the San Jose Sharks' commitment to Erik Karlsson.
> '
> Nonetheless, it would be a lie to say that it does not hurt. :mj2


I know I'm not thrilled about him going to probably our toughest division rival.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Looks like Bobrovsky is heading to Florida and Duchene to Nashville


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

lolShaw back to the Hawks.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bob McKenzie by this point has to be counting down the seconds until he can take off to the cottage for the summer.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

RKing85 said:


> Bob McKenzie by this point has to be counting down the seconds until he can take off to the cottage for the summer.


Bobfather turning into Bobby Margarita is always one of the highlights of the off-season.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145764410138464256
:monkey


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

ABAS said:


> lolShaw back to the Hawks.


Hearing they might bring in Vezina finalist and this years Masterson Trophy winner Robin Lehner for a 1 year 5 million dollar prove it deal. The Central got a whole lot tougher.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

an offer sheet!!! Hallelujah!!!! the NHL world needs more offer sheets.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Can we all take a moment and marvel at Masai Dubas?

This was suppose to be the most difficult off-season in arguably Leafs history and lets look take at what he's already accomplished.

1) Resigned Matthews (happened a while ago but listing it anyway)
2) Resigned Kapanen
3) Resigned Johnsson
4) Cleared Marleau's contract
5) Clearned Zaitsev's salary
5) Acquired Ceci and have him for a one year audition at a salary only slightly more than last year
6) Have added a few roster fillers at minimum salaries
7) Traded Kadri and Rosen for Kerfoot and Barrie (!!!!!!!!!)

Still have roughly 13 million which should allow them to match any offer sheets for Marner.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah, but he didn't have the balls to fire Babcock so all these moves will amount to nothing more than they have accomplished the last 3 years.

Glad there was an offer sheet, but Montreal took a half swing at it. Should have upped the offer by 1.5 million or so and given up the second first round pick. Aho is worth a first, a first, a second, and a third IMO.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

RKing85 said:


> yeah, but he didn't have the balls to fire Babcock so all these moves will amount to nothing more than they have accomplished the last 3 years.
> 
> Glad there was an offer sheet, but Montreal took a half swing at it. Should have upped the offer by 1.5 million or so and given up the second first round pick. Aho is worth a first, a first, a second, and a third IMO.


Really nothing to be gained from firing Babcock. 

This is the first year of his time they are going to have a roster fit to win a playoff series. If they lose first round again this year (and arguably don’t make conference final minimum) then it’s a different story.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Aho got offer sheet from Montrea. Hurricanes will probably offer that or bit more to keep him, he's their golden goose.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Toronto had the roster to beat Boston this year. Babcock had last change in games 3 and 4 and still managed to get the wrong players on the ice at the end of both of those games, and in game 6 he pulled his goalie before his team had possession of the puck.

ONCE in his career has Babcock over achieved with a team, and that was 16 years ago. He underachieved in Detroit (With the rosters he had, how does he only win one cup!?!?!?!) and he hasn't made it past the first round in 6 years. Players do not like playing for him as well.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

RKing85 said:


> Toronto had the roster to beat Boston this year. Babcock had last change in games 3 and 4 and still managed to get the wrong players on the ice at the end of both of those games, and in game 6 he pulled his goalie before his team had possession of the puck.
> 
> ONCE in his career has Babcock over achieved with a team, and that was 16 years ago. He underachieved in Detroit (With the rosters he had, how does he only win one cup!?!?!?!) and he hasn't made it past the first round in 6 years. Players do not like playing for him as well.


Only way Toronto was beating Boston was if they got it done quick. No way Lou's defense was beating Boston in a 7 game series. Like I said, now the Team will (more than not) have Dubas' defense and the true test for Babs will begin. 

The NHL isn't the NBA or the NFL. Success isn't measured in championships it is measured in playoff appearances. There is far too much parody to base things off championships. Sure, eventually coaches do get fired because they don't get over the hump but Toronto isn't there yet. Everyone forget's that the Shanaplan wasn't suppose to get them to the playoffs as quickly as it did. They are a year and possibly 2 years ahead of schedule.

I have heard about select players that haven't liked playing the Babcock but that could be said about any coach. He expects a lot of his players and some guys can't handle that.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

The West got much tougher this off-season, the Central bulked up massively and have the defending Stanley Cup Champions. I look for the West to be the dominant conference for the next several years like it was to the end of LA Chicago's wins.

Lets Go Blues!


----------



## Samuel Ochoa (Jul 4, 2019)

Congrats to the Penguins.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@Arya Dark; @Obfuscation;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157082963848257536


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That's tremendous. 

SHARKS :mark:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Future cap implications of that brutal Kevin Hayes deal aside, he's still a very good player and I'm extremely thrilled with the Flyers forward depth.
PLUS, we actually have a real coach and a real goalie finally!

Dare I say it's our year?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@Arya Dark;

Cashier at a local grocery store here in Marin County was wearing a San Jose Sharks cap, @Obfuscation;, and when I told him that I liked his hat he expressed a viewpoint similar to yours, that after the Washington Capitals and St. Louis Blues were able to win it all, he figures, "Why not us?"

We had a good, fecund discussion. 

Fascinating article here, @Obfuscation;:

http://www.nbcsports.com/bayarea/sh...ats-winning-stanley-cup-potential-nhl-lockout



> Sharks' biggest threats to winning Stanley Cup: Potential NHL lockout
> 
> Editor's Note: Now that the Blues and Capitals have gotten off the Stanley Cup schneid, there's arguably no NHL franchise more "due" to win a Cup than the Sharks. This week, NBC Sports California will examine the five biggest threats to San Jose's championship aspirations in the relatively near future. We continue with the upcoming CBA negotiations that could result in a potential lockout.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

PROVOROV :mark: :sundin

Now get Konecny signed pls and then we'll be ready for the Cup run soon TBQH


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

season starting SOON :woo :sundin


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank gawd this Marner saga is finally over


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Got our #1 D and a top winger signed for the next 6-years for $12,000,000 total.

:ghost

Time to take the next step and WIN the Metro IMO.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

El Dandy said:


> Got our #1 D and a top winger signed for the next 6-years for $12,000,000 total.
> 
> :ghost
> 
> Time to take the next step and WIN the Metro IMO.


Konecny's a legend. EAT UP BUD



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103256687732051969


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

My standing predictions

Atlanta - 1. Tampa 2. Toronto 3. Boston 4. Florida(x) 5. Montreal 6. Buffalo 7. Ottawa 8. Detroit
Metro - 1. Washington 2. Pittsburgh 3. Carolina 4. New Jersey(x) 5. NY Islanders 6. NY Rangers 7. Philadelphia 8. Columbus
Central - 1. Dallas 2. St. Louis 3. Colorado 4. Nashville(x) 5. Winnipeg(x) 6. Chicago 7. Minnesota
Pacific - 1. Calgary 2. Vegas 3. San Jose 4. Arizona 5. Edmonton 6. Vancouver 7. Anaheim 8. Los Angeles

I would say the 7 worst teams are either in the Atlantic and the Pacific. The top 3 teams in those divisions are going to wreck the bottom 3 or 4 teams.

The Metro division is going to be pretty tough this year.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

This season i'll be looking forward for Preds, Canes and Rangers... not to forget Avalanche.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Leafs cough up a 3 goal lead in the third to the Canadians. I love it.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Midway through the 2nd, McDavid has 3g2a and the Oilers have a 5-1 lead over Colorado. All three goals came on the PP. My goodness.

6-2 now, McDavid with another assist. :mark


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

McDavid on fire.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

All 4 Western Canadian teams in a playoff spot a quarter of the way through the season.

Calgary was going to be there, Edmonton and Winnipeg were borderline, but Vancouver. What the hell??? I thought they were still 2 years away. 

How is Babcock still riding one overachieving season 16 years ago???? At least more and more of Leafs nation is beginning to figure out he is the problem. A team with that many good player should not be as mediocre as they are.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Going to give it a go and choose who I feel is the MVP for each team in the NHL at this point in the season. Please agree, disagree or make a list of your own 

Anaheim Ducks - John Gibson - the ducks don’t score much, however they also don’t give up many goals as well. This can be attributed to their excellent goalie tandem, particularly Gibson. Considering the shots this team surrenders, it’s a miracle they don’t lose more 

Arizona Coyotes - Darcy Kuemper - Best save percentage in the league and multiple shutouts. There’s something happening in Arizona and goaltending has a lot to do with it. 

Boston Bruins - Brad Marchand - Has tamed himself this season, shying away from the shenanigans, and producing at a torrent pace. Contributes 5 on 5, on the PP and the PK

Buffalo Sabres - Jack Eichel - The heart and soul of this team. Comes to play every single night, and makes players around him better 

Calgary Flames - Mathew Tkachuk - Tkachuk contributions offensively combined with his physical presence makes him the Flames MVP

Colorado Avalanche - Nathan MacKinnon - For some reason the Avs continue to win. May have something to do with #29

Columbus Blue Jackets - Pierre-Luc Dubois - The only player who can score on an offensively challenged team and a building block for the future. 

Chicago BlackHawks - Patrick Kane - producing at a PPG+ pace and getting the most out of 2 young players whom the Hawks hope to build around 

Carolina Hurricanes - Dougie Hamilton - Scoring at an unexpected pace and while providing work on the PP and PK

Dallas Stars - Miro Heiskanen - Plays a ton of minutes and has been consistent on a team which struggled out of the gate 

Detroit Red Wings - Dylan Larkin - If this team is going the right direction, they have the perfect player to lead them and he’s showing it this year on a hapless squad. 

Edmonton Oilers - Leon Draisaitl - while it’s easy to say Mcdavid, Draisaitl has been unbelievable this season. Important to get that production from multiple sources 

Florida Panthers - Aleks Barkov - Plays a ton, provides scoring and a great defensive presence. 

Los Angeles Kings - Anze Kopitar - Boy this team sucks. At least Kopitar doesn’t. 

Montreal Canadians - Shea Weber - Healthy and once again showing what made him one of the best D-men in the NHL

Minnesota Wild - Alex Stalock - This team is awful, which is why their backup goalie is their MVP

Nashville Predators - Roman Josi - Locked in long term, Josi is proving why the Predators trusted him with an 8 year deal

New Jersey Devils - Taylor Hall I guess. He just needs to score some damn goals 

New York Rangers - Artemi Panarin - A star in this league and scoring at PPG+ for a struggling team 

New York Islanders - Anthony Beauvillier - Goaltending has been great, but Beauvillier has been great, especially as of late 

Ottawa Senators - Jean-Gabriel Pageau - His scoring is ridiculous and he’s done it all without playing on the PP, for what that’s worth in Ottawa. 

Pittsburgh Penguins - Sidney Crosby - Unfortunately Sid is out for a while. Someone is going to have to step up and fill that void. Offensively at least, my money is on Malkin. 

Philadelphia Flyers - Ivan Provorov - Plays a ridiculous amount of minutes and scores. Exactly what the flyers need from their young rear guard 

St Louis Blues - Alex Pietrangelo - The captain is showing his worth in all facets of the game. On pace for a career high in points. 

San Jose Sharks - Evander Kane - It looks like Kane actually wants to play here and it’s shows. Producing not only on the score sheet for a team that needs some help everywhere 

Toronto Maple Leafs - Frederik Andersen - The leafs would have 0 wins this year is Freddie wasn’t between the pipes 

Tampa Bay Lightning - Kevin Shattenkirk - Real risky take, but he’s a plus 7 and is providing much needed offence output for a team that’s needs it 

Vegas Golden Knights - Marc Andre Fluery - A future HOF and the best player in Golden Knights short history is still getting it done. 

Vancouver Canucks - JT Miller - On a team that thought their scoring was going to be on the backs of two players, Miller has come to play. Behind scoring he provides a great two way game 

Washington Capitals - John Carlson - His season doesn’t even make sense 

Winnipeg Jets - Connor Hellebuyck - He’s really turned it on lately and a big reason this team is starting to pick up the pace as well.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Leafs still undefeated since Babcock left.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

RKing85 said:


> Leafs still undefeated since Babcock left.


Would have preferred it wasn’t at the expense of the Avalanche


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Bump for the playoffs, GO BOLTS!


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Vegas vs Dallas and Tampa vs Islanders in the conference finals should be a couple of good series.


----------



## John Bully Layfield (Dec 15, 2020)

Last week we found out for the millionth time that the Arizona Coyotes are dealing with a lot of management problems, and are just barely surviving. When will Gary Bettman finally get his head out of his ass and stop protecting this franchise like his baby? This team needs to move, along with the Panthers. Where do you guys think this team should relocate too if it finally happens?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

It's time to rebuild in Nashville....trade um all away except Josi, Ellis, and Forsberg.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

GL said:


> It's time to rebuild in Nashville....trade um all away except Josi, Ellis, and Forsberg.


Nashville has some questions to answer Greenlawler. What do they want to be. The answer is a rebuild


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

How bout dem local hockey teams, eh?

Anyone catch the game last night?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

El Dandy said:


> View attachment 101837


Imo


----------



## John Bully Layfield (Dec 15, 2020)

This may be random but I don’t think there is a team that should be relocated more than the New Jersey Devils. I have never seen a more useless fanbase. They were like the best team in the 90’s and early 00’s and won 3 freakin Cups yet barely anyone ever showed up to their Cup parades. The NY market is already so oversaturated, and NJ as a state is pretty much just a suburb of NYC and Philladephia, the state really has no distinctness about it. NJ doesn’t deserve an NHL team at all.


----------

